# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 00:11)

continuando aqui 

actual: *13.8ºC* 

agora os próximos aguaceiros ainda vão demorar


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 01:38)

chuva forte


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 06:09)

Bom dia
Noite de aguaceiros moderados a fortes acompanhados de rajadas de vento.
Esperemos que este mês de Março não siga o padrão dos últimos meses e nos traga o tão necessário elemento precioso  
A minha estação pifou a meio da noite, mas já consegui recuperar os dados, o pluviómetro registou *2,3 mm *desde a meia-noite. 

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 06:31)

Chuvada forte


----------



## AJJ (1 Mar 2018 às 06:52)

Entrecampos, chuva forte e vento moderado.


----------



## Zulo (1 Mar 2018 às 07:08)

Tunel na marginal (Lisboa- Cascais) encerrado durante a noite. Tapou completamente com a agua!! :|


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2018 às 07:21)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro moderado. 13.7°C. Vento fraco. 980 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 08:33)

Bom dia a todos! Agora a chuva fez um intervalo, mas esta noite foi incrível. Toda a noite choveu torrencialmente. Já vivo nesta casa à 10 anos e nunca me lembro de chover tanto. Foi muito difícil dormir devido ao barulho da chuva.


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mar 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia choveu praticamente toda a noite em Samora Correia. Intervalo perfeito para levar os miúdos a escola, mas de Sul vem mais reforços pelo que vai continuar a chuver


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 08:46)

Volta a chuva forte! Foi meia hora de intervalo apenas...

*Edit:* Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## fhff (1 Mar 2018 às 09:13)

Litoral sintrense continua a levar com bastante água. Mais tarde confirmo acumulados das últimas 24H.


----------



## AJJ (1 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

Amoreiras teve uma aberta mas ao longe(lados de monsanto) consigo ver nuvens bem negras e parecem carregadas


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:30)

8 mm acumulados com a frente de madrugada e os aguaceiros.

13°C

Pressão mínima de 978,6 hPa, já a subir.

Frente fria aproxima-se, mais chuva!


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:32)

por volta das 8h30 a vista do castelo de Coruche


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia,

*4,2mm* acumulados durante a madrugada. Pressão mínima desceu até aos *978hPa* pelas 6h e 56m, valor impressionante e recorde nesta estação.
A manhã segue com 14,5ºC e vento moderado a forte de Oeste. Sem chuva para já.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Já não chove mas aumenta o vento. Agora é esperar pela frente fria...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia, hoje acordei tinha 3.6mm, mas acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro que acumulou quase 8mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

O último dia de Fevereiro acabou com chuva e o primeiro dia de Março, continuou com chuva, pois a madrugada foi de aguaceiros moderados, bem como este inicio de manhã.
Os solos para já estão a abosorver toda a água, apenas vai correndo as valas que fazem o esocamento das aguas das estradas.


----------



## meko60 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:07)

Bom dia!
O mês de Março começou razoávelmente bem, acordei por volta das 04:00h com o barulho da chuva e o que é certo é que acumulou 4mm. Agora o sol espreita tímido, a pressão vai nos 981hPa e a temperatura 14,2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia!
Chove bem neste momento, penso que será o último aguaceiro do dia. 
O acumulado da estação mais próxima segue nos *5,1 mm*.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Dilúvio à vista, até o Cristo-Rei tem direito a arco-íris, 












Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Manhã de sucessivos aguaceiros fortes e vento moderado com rajadas, o acumulado segue nos *3,9 mm*. 
Agora a chuva fez uma pausa, mas parece que vem lá mais um aguaceiro.

T. Atual: *15,7ºC*
HR: 75%
Vento moderado de SW 13,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

Frente fria já sob a AML, chuva forte


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Já chove fraco  Céu negro para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2018 às 10:31)

Chuva moderada no Areeiro. Vento moderado de Sw. 983 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Chuva torrencial outra vez! É tão forte que ficou tudo baço, parece que ficou nevoeiro...


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

*1,5mm *já com este aguaceiro e continua a chover bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

DILÚVIO!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

Parou de chover.
O céu agora deve começar a limpar gradualmente.
*5,6 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:37)

Temperatura desceu, chuva a acalmar e já nem sei de que lado vêm as rajadas...

Que venham os pós frontais, devemos ter abertas entretanto.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

Chuva forte


----------



## srr (1 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Ja posso fazer o Resumo de JAN + FEV = Soma 93 mm.

Para terem um ideia em 2013 no mesmo período somou 200 mm.

Agora chove, espero que Março nos tire da seca.

Aqui tem chuviscado desde a madrugada, agora penso que se irá intensificar, está a ficar escuro a Norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Os aguaceiros moderados retomaram depois de uma ausencia de cerca de 1 hora.
Já tenho o meu stock de águas das chuvas totalmente reposto, são cerca de 3 mil litros, armazenados em depósitos, para usar no verão, em certo invernos, ás vezes ainda antes do final do ano, já tenho tudo cheio.
Falta-me ver ainda se adquiro outro depósito de 1000 litros, para ver se o consigo encher.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Manhã de períodos de chuva em Leiria, os acumulados variam entre as estações, sendo que a estação do MeteoLeiria é a que regista o acumulado mais generoso com 17mm, no extremo oposto em termos de acumulação está a estação do nosso colega WHORTAS que regista apenas 7.1mm.

Grande diferença no caudal do Rio Lis entre segunda-feira e hoje, hoje parece uma torrente de água lamacenta!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

Já acalmou mas foi mesmo forte! Olhando para o radar vem lá mais...


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

Por Loures choveu e bem entre as 8h30m e as 9h.
O que podemos esperar nas proximas horas?
Parece pelo radar/satélite que nao vem muito mais. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

Jodamensil disse:


> Por Loures choveu e bem entre as 8h30m e as 9h.
> O que podemos esperar nas proximas horas?
> Parece pelo radar/satélite que nao vem muito mais.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


Apenas há possibilidade de um ou outro aguaceiro fraco para a tarde.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

A chuva já parou e já se vê abertas a Oeste


----------



## MicaMito (1 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Estou com um mau estar nos ouvidos  alguém me confirma que a baixa pressão se faz sentir nos ouvidos?


----------



## Leiga (1 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

Chuva torrencial tocada a vento já há cerca de 5 minutos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## srr (1 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

MicaMito disse:


> Estou com um mau estar nos ouvidos  alguém me confirma que a baixa pressão se faz sentir nos ouvidos?



Confirmo, estou igual. ( sinto e bem a "falta" de pressão)


----------



## Leiga (1 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva forte...


Acho que estamos a levar com ela em cheio...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Alenquer: só esta manhã já choveu mais aqui que nos outros 3 dias deste evento..pena que nao tenho números..


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

chove por aqui também  puxado a vento, mas o melhor está a passar a sul


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Aqui hoje apenas *6,0mm* e pouco mais deve chover hoje.

14,1℃ e vento bem abaixo do previsto para esta manhã, esta vento fraco.


----------



## fhff (1 Mar 2018 às 11:18)

Mais uma batega de água por Colares.


----------



## Aine (1 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Pela Portela de Sintra mais um  aguaceiro... que venham mais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:28)

Chuva torrencial fortíssima agora!!!

*Edit 1:* De repente ficou muito escuro e tapado como se a nuvem tivesse descido ao solo...

*Edit 2:* Cuidado a quem tiver na estrada nesta zona, isto está a ficar agreste! Também aumenta bastante o vento


----------



## AJJ (1 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Chove forte agora na zona das Amoreiras e o vento esta moderado.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

Acabei mesmo agora de ter um pequeno Downburst. Rajadas de vento fortíssimas e chuva intensa.
Rajada de *68km/h *absoluta da Estação. No corredor ao lado da minha casa ultrapassou os 100km/h de certeza. 
As árvores em frente ao meu quintal estão todas dobradas a meio.


----------



## cepp1 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Muita chuva por Leiria, rio lis carregado de agua. Espero que nada de mal hoje aconteca pelo pais. Falta de respeito a quem chamar isto de fiasco.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

Mais um aguaceiro  Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## srr (1 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

Aqui chove ora fraco ou quase moderado. Acumula 5mm. Sem Vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

Pequeno período de chuva moderada por Alvalade com rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada, no a chuva ve-se no horizonte, a aproximar-se, que até parece nevoeiro, devido á visibilidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Vento muito forte em Carcavelos, fechei as portadas por precaução.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Ventania terrível por aqui. Muito forte mesmo! Com aguaceiros aqui e ali.  7.9mm acumulados.


----------



## marcoguarda (1 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Chuva forte aqui na Burinhosa!! Está assim há mais de 1 hora, esta manhã tem sido incrível a quantidade de chuva que tem caído por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia
Ontem o dia fechou com 21.8mm de acumulado.
Hoje sigo já com 10.2mm

Rios Lis e Lena no dia 27 de manhã e hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Vento fortíssimo por aqui também, só se ouvem as janelas a assobiar.
O céu já apresenta boas abertas.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

estou a ver que esta ultima dose está vos a trazer muito vento, a mim está quase a chegar já vai ficando tudo escuro


----------



## jorgeanimal (1 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

@lourinhã 1º de março. Para finalizar, um valente aguaceiro com o vento a vir mais de oeste com a consequente descida da temperatura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Voltou a acalmar por aqui... tem sido uma loucura de chuva nesta zona.

*Edit:* Volta a chuva torrencial outra vez! Está a ficar muito escuro!


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Ontem o dia fechou com 21.8mm de acumulado.
Hoje sigo já com 10.2mm

Rios Lis e Lena no dia 27 de manhã e hoje


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

já chove moderado


----------



## marcoguarda (1 Mar 2018 às 12:10)




----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

chove bem 

EDIT 5segundos depois: periodo chuva forte agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Voltou a acalmar por aqui... tem sido uma loucura de chuva nesta zona.
> 
> *Edit:* Volta a chuva torrencial outra vez! Está a ficar muito escuro!



É bom sinal, para recarregar aí a serra de água, pode ser que breve o olho do alviela ganha a sua força máxima, bem como a nascente do almonda.
Tenho um colega de trabalho de trabalho que mora na zona São Bento, e que um dois ou tres dias depois de chover já ele diz que tem de ir regar a horta, porque a água se infiltra logo pelo algares, e visto também quem em certos locais o solo também pouca espessura, sendo logo a pedra calcária por debaixo.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Tenho o quintal todo virado do avesso. O vento está muito forte neste momento. A Emma está furiosa.

@WHORTAS  é uma maravilha ver as ribeiras já a correr assim


----------



## cepp1 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Fui seguir o rio Lis agora de manha, a coisa esta feia e o s.pedro ainda não dá treguas. Há zonas que o rio já não aguenta muito mais e ainda há muita agua para escoar além da chuva


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

A pressão atmosférica atingiu um baixíssimo valor de 977.4hpa. Incrível! Já está em subida, contudo... Continua o vendaval e o céu está a preparar-se para largar mais uma carga...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:19)

cepp1 disse:


> Fui seguir o rio Lis agora de manha, a coisa esta feia e o s.pedro ainda não dá treguas. Há zonas que o rio já não aguenta muito mais e ainda há muita agua para escoar além da chuva


Pois não me admira! O que tem chovido aqui é uma loucura! Tenho tanta pena de não ter estação com pluviómetro...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Aumenta a intensidade do vento por aqui, ouve-se bem nas janelas. Vento forte, mas nada de chuva.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 12:24)

Aqui esta sol e nem pinga de chuva, acumulado miserável de *6,0mm,* o vento esta mais forte, a rajada máxima foi a poucos minutos de *63km/h
*
O evento aqui leva* 40,4mm
*
Tempo abafado com* 15,0ºC*


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

Ventania   sopra a 22,7 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Rajada de *35,6 Km/h *registada neste momento
A roupa dos estendais da minha rua já está toda espalhada pelo jardim fora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Que é isto??? Esta pior que na Ana!


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Rajadas constantemente acima dos *50km/h*. Impressionante esta menina, não quero imaginar se o núcleo entrasse um pouco mais a Sul.


----------



## jotasetubal (1 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Rajadas fortes em Setúbal.
Miguel, continuas com os 63 km/h??


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

o vento piorou bastante a seguir ao ultimo aguaceiro


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

jotasetubal disse:


> Rajadas fortes em Setúbal.
> Miguel, continuas com os 63 km/h??




Sim varias rajadas a tocar os 50km/h

Podes seguir aqui a estação 24h
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history


----------



## jotasetubal (1 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

miguel disse:


> Sim varias rajadas a tocar os 50km/h
> 
> Podes seguir aqui a estação 24h
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history



Na baixa da cidade está impossível! Poderá ser por o vento acelerar por entre os prédios...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

*Marginal novamente cortada devido a agitação marítima*


A estrada entre Paço de Arcos e o Alto da Boa Viagem está interdita ao trânsito.
... https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/602504


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

jotasetubal disse:


> Na baixa da cidade está impossível! Poderá ser por o vento acelerar por entre os prédios...



Aqui bairro do liceu ta vento mas não é assim nada de mais. a pouco até estava mais forte.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Nova rajada máxima de* 68km/h*


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Rajada de 86.9 km/h registada às 13:39.
9.6mm de precipitação diária, 26.4mm acumulados


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Uma árvore caiu em Benfica e esmagou vários carros - CMTV.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Pressão atmosférica já em subida, mas atingiu os incríveis 976,8 hpa ! Valor mais baixo desde que faço registos! Desde a meia noite tenho  de acumulado 6,2mm Pouco, mas dignos Agora este vento, for god sake!! constantemente acima do 50Km/a ,  a rajada mais forte já foi de 78Km/a!!
Por Sesimbra estamos assim...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Continua o vendaval por Sassoeiros, Carcavelos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 13:01)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados do dia, nas estações IPMA da RLC:
> 
> mm (das 0h de *dia 28* às 0h de dia 01):
> 25,6 Alcobaça
> ...



Acumulados do último dia de Fevereiro na mensagem do tópico respectivo.

Hoje o vento foi muito forte durante toda a madrugada e manhã, aqui na Póvoa. Ainda continua ventoso, moderado com rajadas fortes, de Oeste. Aguaceiros fortes só durante a madrugada e mais alguns até ao meio dia.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

Falando em pressão hoje tive *979,7hpa* a mais baixa que me lembro de ver nos últimos anos.


----------



## fhff (1 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

20 mm nas últimas 24H,  por Colares. 
O evento já deixou 63 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

Mais chuva forte agora....


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Ainda vento com rajadas fortes. 
Céu bonito mas estável. 
64%, 13,4°C, vento médio 20 Km/h.
Já se notam muitas poças de água no terreno mais compacto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

O vento aqui acalmou já
O sol brilha e estão *15,1ºC*, a precipitação ficou bem aquém do esperado *6,0mm, *a rajada máxima foi a mais forte desde o inicio do evento com* 69km/h *


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 13:49)

O vento moderado a forte vai soprando, nao vejo muitas diferenças em relação á tempestada Ana.
Por agora não chove, e o sol está a começar a espreitar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 13:57)

Vento forte com rajadas.
As nuvens é só porque são bonitas e lembram pipocas. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

O vento continua medonho, os cabos das telecomunicações, cruzam-se uns pelos outros.
Diria assim á primeira vista que são rajadas na ordem dos 70 a 80 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Já sem chuva mas com muito vento, o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens escuras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:19)

Ventania brutal, rajadas a cada minuto que quase fazem sair do chão, imagino o vento médio na serra de Sintra...


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

acumulado até agora *11.3mm*, já não espero mais nada para esta tarde, no máximo uns pingos que não acumula


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Chuva torrencial! Dilúvio agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Ventania horrorosa contínua...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial! Dilúvio agora!


Já passou mas foi forte... esta tarde promete!


----------



## cepp1 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:26)

Em Leiria tudp calmo, apenas vento


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

Aqui nas ruas da Póvoa (Casal da Serra, zona alta) medi algumas rajadas superiores a *50 Km/h*, vento sustentado por vezes superior a 30 Km/h. Não está agradável mas abrigado e ao sol está-se muito bem.

Sem grande confiança no registo, a estação WU da Póvoa indica *11,4 mm* acumulados entre as 3:43 e as 12:43; rajada máxima de 31 Km/h (é uma zona baixa).
A estação de Fanhões mostra *14,7* *mm *acumulados até às 13n; rajada máxima de *44 Km/h* (encosta pouco exposta).
Montemor, na serra acima de Odivelas, apenas *9,4 mm* e rajada de 22 Km/h.
E não há mais estações WU aqui perto com registos credíveis.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Tudo calmo o rio algo revolto mas já o vi bem pior.. Segue o dia de sol com vento já mais fraco mal chega aos 40km/h.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Mar 2018 às 15:45)

Boa tarde, acumulado de 13.4mm, o vento é que está valente, a rajáda máxima foi de 72km/h, agora fácilmente chega aos 40km, não se pode andar lá fora assim, a temperatura está nos 14.2ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Em Sesimbra, o maior mar desde vários anos. Ondas com cerca de 3 m de altura. Galgou para a marginal em vários pontos, encheu a estrada e os passeios de areia e algas, mas não houve estragos de maior, excepto nos passadiços de madeira e pequenas estruturas de praia.

Agora não tenho tempo, mas amanhã deixo fotos e vídeos.


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Céu parcialmente nublado e o vento tem vindo a enfraquecer.
O acumulado do dia segue nos *6,8 mm*. 

T. Atual: *14,5ºC* 
HR: 55% 
Vento moderado de Oeste 11,9 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Mais um aguaceiro muito forte! Está a cair granizo!


----------



## RStorm (1 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

Extremos do dia:

Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC *
Vento médio máximo: *27,0 Km/h *
Rajada máxima: *35,6 Km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

*Almada*
*Casas inundadas e carros arrastados pelas ondas na Trafaria*

*




*

Uma dezena de casas no Bairro do 2º Torrão, na Trafaria, sofreu inundações devido à forte ondulação que destruiu a barra de proteção e empurrou entulho e pedras para a estrada que separa as casas do mar.

Os bombeiros voluntários da Trafaria receberam o alerta para inúmeras casas na orla costeira inundadas e carros que foram arrastados pelas ondas, e pelas 15.30 horas estavam a caminho do local.

Paulo Faísca, presidente da Associação de Moradores do Bairro do 2º Torrão, conta que o carro dos bombeiros não conseguiu chegar à zona mais afetada do bairro porque a estrada de acesso está danificada pelo mar. "Há muitas casas inundadas e os bombeiros nem conseguem lá chegar", disse ao JN.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/se...rastados-pelas-ondas-na-trafaria-9154326.html

O vento aqui continua sem dar tréguas.


----------



## Leiga (1 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro muito forte! Está a cair granizo!


Bem escuro aí para os lados de Fátima...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:25)

Leiga disse:


> Bem escuro aí para os lados de Fátima...


Sim está muito escuro! É com cada aguaceiro que mete respeito!


----------



## Leiga (1 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim está muito escuro! É com cada aguaceiro que mete respeito!


E parece que está a dirigir-se para cá, pelo menos o vento dá essa sensação...


----------



## Sandie (1 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Em Sesimbra:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

Mais uns aguaceiros vão caíndo por estes lados.
Fui agora espreitar os poços da horta, e já subiram cerca de 1 metro o seu nível, alías um deles está apenas a 50 cm de deitar fora pelo buraco.
As valas dos terrenos já vao correndo, mesmo sendo só um fio, já é sinal que se estão a aguentar umas horas depois de chover.
Os vários buracos que tenho abertos para plantar as árvores de fruto estão cheio e a deitarem fora, é sinal já de alguma saturação dos solos, até pode ser que amanhã já estejam secos, indica assim também que os solos que começam a absorver ainda mais lentamente, mesmo o terreno sem ter sido mobilizado.


----------



## dvieira (1 Mar 2018 às 16:48)

Trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Sandie (1 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

Mais de Sesimbra:


----------



## jamestorm (1 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Alenquer choveu bastante bem de manhã mas, agora só vento, por vezes forte...isto precisa é de continuar a chover bem..em poucos dias lá ia a seca!


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

aqui a ribeira que passa no vale na Fajarda já vai melhorando:







água a vir do campo do vale para a ribeira:







em relação ao vento por aqui também andou a brincar com os caixotes do lixo  (não é o único)


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:10)

Acumulado de *10,4 mm*, pressão a subir rapidamente.

Stratocumulus agora no céu com movimento acelarado para oeste, o ciclone vai rapidamente para o Golfo da Biscaia. 

Chuva a sério talvez só amanhã, pode ainda cair mais um aguaceiro ou outro. Temperatura nos *11ºC*


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2018 às 17:13)

Tarde sem chuva em Lisboa. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica de SW para N a partir do miradouro da  Penha de França.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:21)

luismeteo3 olha aí as novidades bem fresquinhas...
A serra está mesma carregadinha de água, e como ainda mais chuva está para vir, aí sim, os solos logo a começam deitar para os ribeiros e rios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> luismeteo3 olha aí as novidades bem fresquinhas...
> A serra está mesma carregadinha de água, e como ainda mais chuva está para vir, aí sim, os solo logo a começam deitar para os ribeiros e rios.


Sim é fantástico ver a serra d'Aire e Candeeiros assim. Estava mesmo a precisar!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Na A1, Oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

Vem aí uma célula com *eco roxo* a entrar na zona de Peniche-Óbidos!


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2018 às 17:32)

Cheguei agora mesmo da Caparica e da Trafaria, mar muito alto e ondas que a olho devem ter andado pelos 7/8 metros no Bugio. De realçar, os imensos estragos na Trafaria com uma parte do paredão a ceder junto ao Terminal da Transtejo e com um buraco enorme. O Tejo, galgava facilmente o paredão até à estrada mas a Protecção Civil tratou de delimitar e bem toda aquela área. Infelizmente, ainda vi alguns "Heróis" a passear em plenos pontões da Costa de Caparica.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

CRIL








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

CRIL, Pontinha 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Sandie disse:


> Mais de Sesimbra:


Já coloco aqui um video que filmei a pouco  Mar tempestuoso como à muito tempo Sesimbra não via


Emma on fire


----------



## Jopiro (1 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

MicaMito disse:


> Estou com um mau estar nos ouvidos  alguém me confirma que a baixa pressão se faz sentir nos ouvidos?


Pode ser, já que pressões tão baixas não são muito vulgares nos tempos atuais e podem contrastar com o tempo prolongado de exposição a pressões bastante altas. Será uma sensação semelhante a quando se anda de avião, especialmente ao levantar vôo ou durante forte turbulência em altitude.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vem aí uma célula com *eco roxo* a entrar na zona de Peniche-Óbidos!


Parece que está a perder força...


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Atenção pois parece que ainda nao quer perder força.


----------



## marcoguarda (1 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

Essa célula está mesmo a passar a norte aqui do sítio onde me encontro! Consigo vê-la claramente ao olhar para norte, mas não me está a afetar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 18:21)

Boca do Inferno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (1 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Olhem aí


----------



## Brites (1 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Era está a célula que estavam a falar??? 
Parece vir vazia


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

Mais da Boca do Inferno, Lua Cheia a nascer.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

Boa tarde!
Mar agitado em Sesimbra.


----------



## fsl (1 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

Como Nota de Registo: esta Estação registou hoje às 06:47 a Pressão mais baixa desde a sua existência há mais de 10 anos, atingindo o valor de 978.8 Mbs.


----------



## meko60 (1 Mar 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## António josé Sales (1 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Boa tarde por aqui choveu bastante até ao 12:30h depois  apareceu o sol, há pouco caiu um aguaceiro muito forte mas de curta duração. 
Hoje está mais frio devido ao pós-frontal.


----------



## PaulusLx (1 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

Dia de contrastes meteorológicos, hoje, mas uma pequena volta pela manhã permitiu ver que as ribeiras aqui da zona de Sintra já correm e as pequenas cascatas ressuscitaram

Podem ver estas fotos e outras em versão 360º neste link: *https://theta360.com/users/277372*





junto ao 'Chafariz dos Ladrões', estrada Sintra - Colares





Praia Grande





Estrada Cascais-Guincho





Ribeira de Colares - Quinta do Vinagre





'Rio das Pedras' - Estrada Sintra - Colares​


----------



## Teya (1 Mar 2018 às 19:13)

Boas, foi uma noite sempre a chover e alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, o vento e rajadas fortes sempre presente e continua.
 Agora chuva a sério só amanhã de manhã e no fim de semana. Sigo com temperatura nos 12,6ºC e 993hPa (não se ouve falar disto, mas acredito que não seja caso único, as baixas pressões causam-me enxaquecas insuportáveis...mas venham elas


----------



## AMFC (1 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

Supostamente entre Cruz Quebrada e Algés existia uma ciclovia.


----------



## AMFC (1 Mar 2018 às 19:38)

Carcavelos, forte s. Julião


----------



## remember (1 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

Boas, dia animado aqui pela Póvoa, pelo menos no que toca ao vento, rajada máxima de 49 km/h.

Sigo com 12,2°C, 996 hPa e 72% de HR, capaz de vir algo mais lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## AMFC (1 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Carcavelos, forte s. Julião


----------



## PapoilaVerde (1 Mar 2018 às 21:20)

Alguém consegue antecipar o estado do tempo para a cidade de Lisboa no dia de amanhã? Tenho um possível evento ao ar livre que poderá ser cancelado caso se confirme precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma manhã com muita chuva aqui em Leiria a tarde foi mais calma mas ainda com alguns aguaceiros fracos.

A estação do MeteoLeiria foi a que registou mais precipitação, com 28.7mm no dia hoje e 72.8mm desde o início do evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Boas noites,

Acumulado fraquinho...*6,9 mm*.

Esta manhã andei pelo Cadaval em trabalho, simplesmente brutais os aguaceiros que se abateram por lá.
A caminho do Cadaval, no Vilar ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fraco mas com granizo, curioso.
Terrenos encharcados.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

Boa noite. 
Por cá hoje o acumulado foi bem melhor, 15.2mm .
A temperatura segue nos 12.5°c com 76%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Depois de uma manhã com muita chuva aqui em Leiria a tarde foi mais calma mas ainda com alguns aguaceiros fracos.
> 
> A estação do MeteoLeiria foi a que registou mais precipitação, com 28.7mm no dia hoje e 72.8mm desde o início do evento.


Tenho tanta pena de não ter nenhuma estação, estou convencido que aqui choveu bem mais. Também sofro do efeito da serra e de estar num vale suspenso em direcção à costa, entra tudo aqui direitinho...


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Aqui dia muito fraquinho tal como ontem, acumulados *6,0mm*
A ver se amanha não é tão mau como estes 2 dias... acumulado desde Segunda *40,4mm*
Máxima 15,4ºC
Mínima 11,1ºC
Rajada máxima 69km/h


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

maxima: *15.1ºC *(-1.8ºC)
minima: *9.2ºC *(-4.1ºC)
acumulado: *12.1mm*
actual: *9.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Alguém consegue antecipar o estado do tempo para a cidade de Lisboa no dia de amanhã? Tenho um possível evento ao ar livre que poderá ser cancelado caso se confirme precipitação.


O mais provável é ser um dia semelhante a anteontem (dia 27).


----------



## remember (2 Mar 2018 às 00:02)

Boas, máxima de 16.2ºC às 10:19 e mínima de 11.1ºC às 23:19.
O valor mais baixo da pressão atmosférica foi de 976,5 hPa às 7:22.

Sigo de momento com 11,3ºC, 76% de HR e 997,3 hPa.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Sintam a potência!


----------



## Aspvl (2 Mar 2018 às 07:04)

Bom dia! 

Chove bem na Baixa de Lisboa. Céu cinzento muito invernoso 
Pelo satélite parece aproximar-se mais qualquer coisa vinda de oeste!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2018 às 08:29)

A chuva fraca já rendeu *5,6 mm*.
Hoje talvez tenha um acumulado mais expressivo.
O IPMA prevê convecção a partir do final da manhã, vamos ver.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia.
Acumulado durante a noite de 0.6mm
O rio Lena apresenta cerca de 1 metro de " abaixamento" visível pelos detritos deixados em obstáculos.
Por agora não chove.


----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia.
Chuva fraca persistente. Vento fraco. 13.7°C. 994 hPa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 09:10)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui está chuva fraca desde a noite até agora, mas parece que vem mais forte dentro de pouco tempo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia alegria  Mais um dia com tudo bem molhado, o acumulado desde a meia-noite foi fraquinho 4,8mm!  choveu quase a noite toda certinho, pouca mas boa vento quase nulo! Pressão continua a subir 992,3mb! mas gosto muito do que já vem ali  O dia promete...

EDIT: Vai passar ao lado


----------



## manganao (2 Mar 2018 às 09:38)

Trovoada e bastante chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Aqui já está a aumentar a chuva...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Depois de uma madrugada de chuva certinha, até agora ao inicio da manhã, passando para chuva fraca do tipo molha todos.
O radar mostra mais precipitação a entrar em terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

Já chove bem! Certa e sem vento...

*Edit:* Chuva forte agora!


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Mar 2018 às 10:01)

@Lourinhã

Chuva com pingos grossos durante 2 ou 3 minutos, depois chuva fraca. Alguns trovões...Para norte (Peniche) está mais escuro...

11ºC, vento fraco de SE


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

Trovão!


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

Tem chovido moderado a forte aqui nos últimos 30 minutos. Sim também confirmo esse trovão a alguns instantes atrás.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

por aqui tem sido manhã de chuviscos, por acaso neste momento parou, sigo com *3.4mm* estou confiante a partir da tarde, 14.1ºC

PS: queria estar com vocês neste momento pessoal distrito leiria, coimbra e norte santarém


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## rick80 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

Por aqui chuva torrencial já à algum tempo acompanhado com trovoada ao longe... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (2 Mar 2018 às 10:27)

Não dá para puxar o radar mais para baixo? 
Por agora não se vislumbra nada de significativo para a região de Lisboa, mas nunca se sabe! Talvez umas «pipocas» comecem a surgir no mar... 
Mantém-se o céu encoberto, que entretanto deve desencobrir nas próximas horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

Trovoada agora!


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Continua a chuva a forte. Já deve ter uns bons acumulados. Com esta quantidade de chuva podia haver problemas se fosse por exemplo em Lisboa. Mas aqui como é zona de serra não é hábito teremos problemas com inundações pois não existe grandes rios para galgar aqui perto. Nota também para o vento neste momento quase inexistente mas acredito que no pós frontal teremos aguaceiros puxado a vento muito forte. Enquanto escrevia a mensagem mais um trovão e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 10:30)

Aspvl disse:


> Não dá para puxar o radar mais para baixo?
> Por agora não se vislumbra nada de significativo para a região de Lisboa, mas nunca se sabe! Talvez umas «pipocas» comecem a surgir no mar...
> Mantém-se o céu encoberto, que entretanto deve desencobrir nas próximas horas.


Bom dia!
Eu cá penso que aquela célula a OSO de Lisboa vai "explodir" quando chegar a terra, mas vamos ver. 





Chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

dvieira disse:


> Continua a chuva a forte. Já deve ter uns bons acumulados. Com esta quantidade de chuva podia haver problemas se fosse por exemplo em Lisboa. Mas aqui como é zona de serra não é hábito teremos problemas com inundações pois não existe grandes rios para galgar aqui perto. Nota também para o vento neste momento quase inexistente mas acredito que no pós frontal teremos aguaceiros puxado a vento muito forte. Enquanto escrevia a mensagem mais um trovão e a chuva a aumentar de intensidade.


Mas que grande rega estamos a ter! Não esperava isto esta manhã...  Mais trovoada agora...


----------



## marcoguarda (2 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

Há uma hora que chove generosamente aqui pela Burinhosa, desde que eu cheguei ao trabalho! Chuva forte e já ouvi trovoada!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui tem sido manhã de chuviscos, por acaso neste momento parou, sigo com *3.4mm* estou confiante a partir da tarde, 14.1ºC
> 
> PS: queria estar com vocês neste momento pessoal distrito leiria, coimbra e norte santarém


Completamente!  Inveja, mas da boa claro  à meses que não oiço um por incrível que pareça, os últimos que se ouviram por cá foram no dia 17Junho de 2017! Dia do incêndio de Pedrogão ! Surreal, mas é verdade! nesse dia choveu bem em Azeitão ao final da tarde, quando nesse dia sim , é que deveria ter chuvido onde esta a chover agora


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:34)

Caldas da Rainha.. autêntico dilúvio com trovoada 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

Este último trovão eu vi! Estava à janela e ele foi cair na pá da torre eólica que fica à nossa frente! Até fez lume! DILÙVIO!


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas que grande rega estamos a ter! Não esperava isto esta manhã...  Mais trovoada agora...


Sim também só esperava alguns aguaceiros. Bastante trovoada agora. Chuva fortíssima. Noto também a temperatura a descer 5 ou 6 graus agora.


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

Calhou a sorte grande  





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (2 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Calhou a sorte grande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Ventania louca por aqui.
Chove fraco.
A estação mais próxima marca *3,4 mm*.


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Belo aguaceiro puxado a vento aqui na Lourinhã


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:45)

Os acumulados vão ser grandes! Que tempestade!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Aguaceiros moderados, de salientar a ausencia de vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os acumulados vão ser grandes! Que tempestade!



O radar não engana, eco amarelo praticamente em toda a extensão da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, mas aqui jão não deve ir muito além desta chuva certinha.


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

Continua a chova fortíssima com bastante trovoada. Mesmo em zona de serra não sei não se não teremos algumas inundações. Alguém tem relatos já de problemas com inundações ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

dvieira disse:


> Continua a chova fortíssima com bastante trovoada. Mesmo em zona de serra não sei não se não teremos algumas inundações. Alguém tem relatos já de problemas com inundações ?


Aqui inundações é quase impossível, mas na zona de Porto de Mós já aconteceu...


----------



## Leiga (2 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Calhou a sorte grande
> A sorte grande e a terminação...  Que temporal à antiga
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leiga (2 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Calhou a sorte grande
> A sorte grande e a terminação...  Que temporal à antiga
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

Vejo uma autêntica cascata de agua a escorrer por de trás do meu prédio. A água parece que saí da terra. È a primeira vez que vejo isto aqui.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Aqui nada, rien, apenas núvens nem sol, nem chuva, nem vento, nada !


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

volta a chuva fraca, vento a ganhar intensidade


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Esta noite a situação agravou-se em Sesimbra. O mar voltou a galgar o paredão, entrou em várias lojas. Os estragos não foram muitos, apenas arrastou algumas estruturas e partiu alguns passeios. Esta manhã, estava tudo fechado a limpar as lojas e as vias. Funcionários da câmara a tirar areia da estrada. Esforço provavelmente inglório, uma vez que o mar irá galgar novamente esta tarde e amanhã durante a noite.

Avisei alguns comerciantes na 3a feira para tomarem precauções, mas desvalorizaram, riram-se dizendo que estavam lá há 10 anos e nunca tinha chegado o mar. Hoje estavam todos de vassouras e esfregonas na mão...





















Fotos de ontem, mais tarde deixarei alguns vídeos que ilustram bem melhor a força que tinha o mar.





















Situação que não será extrema para praias da costa ocidental virada a W/NW, mas claramente extrema para uma baía normalmente tão abrigada como Sesimbra.


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 11:13)

O Nabão em Tomar se continuar, aquele eco amarelo vai dar chatices.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Uma pequena animação:


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Aguaceiros fortes a cair neste momento, o eco amarelo está a percorrer uma grande área nomeadamente onde ocorreram os incendios da zona de Pedrogão Grande e arredores, esperemos que não cause muito mais estragos.


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Torres Nova - Abrantes - Eco amarelo aqui ve se pela escuridão que está a ficar e a chuvinha esta a intensificar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Aqui já não chove felizmente! Foi muita chuva de uma só vez!


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Está aqui agora. Moderada certinha.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Aqui chuva só de madrugada! isto parece fotocopias os dias por aqui, chuva de madrugada e quase nada de dia, veremos como corre a tarde, pelo menos muito ventosa vai ser.

Rajada máxima até agora* 53km/h*
Precipitação acumulado desde as 0h *6,6mm
16ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:48)

srr disse:


> Torres Nova - Abrantes - Eco amarelo aqui ve se pela escuridão que está a ficar e a chuvinha esta a intensificar.



Depois de uns aguaceiros mais fortes, os aguaceiros fracos e persistentes retomaram novamente, esta é o tipo de chuva que se aguenta assim por muitas horas, aliás já conto com um bom par de horas, nesta situação.

Os terrenos já estão a começar a "explodir" água por todos os lados.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

na ultima hora:

Cabo Carvoeiro: *22.2mm* (30.3mm em 2h)
Alcobaça: *14.5mm *


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

Nova rajada máxima de* 63km/h* 

Tempo bem abafado *16,2ºC*


----------



## srr (2 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

Ja se nota o enchimento na barragem de Castelo de Bode - Qin 194

E já subiu o armazenamento para 70% - Lisboa a Arredores Já têm agua para o Verão.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

o sol a querer espreitar


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

srr disse:


> Ja se nota o enchimento na barragem de Castelo de Bode - Qin 194
> 
> E já subiu o armazenamento para 70% - Lisboa a Arredores Já têm agua para o Verão.



Isso sim, já são boas notícias, agora o castelo de bode, bem como as outras tem de encher até á cota máxima.


----------



## dahon (2 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

Mais um trovão em Coimbra. O radar mostra-se interessante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

*Via de acesso à praia do Portinho da Arrábida destruída devido a temporal*

A via de acesso à praia do Portinho da Arrábida ficou parcialmente destruída devido ao temporal que se fez sentir. Condutas de abastecimento de água e de energia elétrica ficaram expostas.
O acesso à praia do Creiro (mais conhecida como Portinho da Arrábida) abateu durante a noite de quarta-feira na sequência do temporal que se fez sentir. A situação é descrita pelo presidente do Clube da Arrábida, Pedro Soares Vieira, que ao Observador diz tratar-se de “um muro de proteção que também funciona como caminho de acesso à praia”.

O acesso, continua, separa o mar das casas (essencialmente de veraneio) e a parte atingida pela tempestade desta noite inviabiliza o acesso ao Restaurante Farol, assegura o presidente. “Além de o muro ter abatido, ficaram à mostra as condutas elétricas e as condutas da água”.



http://observador.pt/2018/03/01/via...inho-da-arrabida-destruida-devido-a-temporal/


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Boa tarde,

17,5ºC actuais e acumulado de *1,8mm* de madrugada. 
Por agora não chove e o vento moderado a forte vai servindo de "secador".


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

Só vos digo no mínimo impressionante o que choveu por aqui fui dar uma volta ao terreno depois da chuvada e é só água  a correr por todos os lados impressionante.


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

Boas,

A coisa foi feia, em Peniche, esta manhã. Ainda não fui pra rua pois no meu sotão também me entrou água. Alguma telha partida... penso.
A carga de água foi assustadora e por bastante tempo.
O resgisto da EMA do Cabo carvoeiro estão com 22,2mm relativos à carga de água que caiu cerca das 10h30 esta manhã.

Mesmo com o bom escoamento que Peniche tem, há uma rua que quando acontece isto fica assim:


----------



## dvieira (2 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

Não chove agora mas o vento começa a intensificar. Penso que a chuva agora irá passar a regime de aguaceiros na parte da tarde. Penso também que os avisos do IPMA só agora entram em vigor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

WowAlguém para reportar?!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

dvieira disse:


> Não chove agora mas o vento começa a intensificar. Penso que a chuva agora irá passar a regime de aguaceiros na parte da tarde. Penso também que os avisos do IPMA só agora entram em vigor.


Confirmo! Está a aumentar muito o vento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Por aqui só a relatar o vento moderado já irritante até, não se pode estar na rua.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Via de acesso à praia do Portinho da Arrábida destruída devido a temporal*
> 
> A via de acesso à praia do Portinho da Arrábida ficou parcialmente destruída devido ao temporal que se fez sentir. Condutas de abastecimento de água e de energia elétrica ficaram expostas.
> O acesso à praia do Creiro (mais conhecida como Portinho da Arrábida) abateu durante a noite de quarta-feira na sequência do temporal que se fez sentir. A situação é descrita pelo presidente do Clube da Arrábida, Pedro Soares Vieira, que ao Observador diz tratar-se de “um muro de proteção que também funciona como caminho de acesso à praia”.
> ...


Ainda ontem lá estive!! Os próximos dois a três dias vão ser terríveis para esta zona!!


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 12:59)

Muito vento com tendência a aumentar para a tarde com rajadas de 70/80km/h

O dia segue igual a praticamente toda a semana seco e com sol a espreitar a chuva só se lembra de cair quando ninguém vê e fraca ou moderado, ainda não vi chover forte este evento. 

Rajada máxima até agora igual a ontem *69km/h*

Temperatura quente de *17ºC
*
Total do evento até agora:* 47,0mm

Estação online 24h:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history*


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2018 às 13:07)

Peniche, centro da cidade...


----------



## Microburst (2 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

Aqui por Cacilhas também tempo muito abafado, 16,9ºC por esta altura, e o vento morno de SO vai aumentando de intensidade. 

A precipitação mal deu para passar 1mm, e trovoada nada. Estou mesmo a ver que o escudo almadense é superior ao lisboeta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

O vento começou a soprar de forma repentina, soprando já de forma moderada a forte.
O sol já vai espreitando, ao mesmo tempo que caem uns aguaceiros fracos.
As valas vão levando alguma água.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Alenquer: Muito vento, pouca chuva...desde ontem q ja não chove por aqui..vamos ver, mas por agora nada, hoje a lotaria caiu noutro sitio


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Mar 2018 às 13:25)

@lourinhã Engraçado ver o aumento da temperatura aliado à alteração da direcção e intensidade do vento assim como o cessar da precipitação. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

Nova rajada máxima de *76km/h* das mais altas dos últimos anos aqui.


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:35)

Marginal da Foz do Arelho esta manhã..
Foto de Miguel Henriques
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Vá, comecem a crescer!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

O vento com rajadas na ordem dos 70 a 80 km/h.


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Bairro da Cidade Nova nas Caldas da Rainha 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Vento, vento e mais vento, ó São Pedro não é disso que estamos a precisar pa!
Rajada máxima de *49km/h* e 18,0ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:04)

Por aqui volta a chuva e o vento continua forte...


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

Muito vento e pouca chuva por aqui... Boring!


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Mar 2018 às 14:14)

Finalmente apanho uma boa célula a entrar em Sesimbra, 5,6 mm em 15 min, e depois de uma pequena pausa, recomeça agora novamente a chover forte com rajadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 14:15)

Por aqui o vento está muito intenso e deve começar a chover daqui a pouco tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 14:23)

Em Azeitão 6.8 mm em 15 minutos, mas pelo radar ainda não acabou venha ela


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 14:30)

Será que vai haver animação pela AML? 





As rajadas de vento continuam bastante fortes.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

Acabou por só cair uns pingos grossos e de curta duração.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Em Azeitão 6.8 mm em 15 minutos, mas pelo radar ainda não acabou venha ela


E eu aqui ao lado, nada. Tudo seco.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 14:56)

Começa a chover puxado a vento muito forte.
Sente-se um ar bastante abafado.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Acumulou ate agora *10,0mm*

Rajada máxima até agora *77km/h*


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Sandie (2 Mar 2018 às 15:02)

Aguaceiro torrencial puxado a vento !


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Dilúvio em Cascais, certamente:






Movimento para Leste ou ENE, toda a linha Cascais/Lisboa vai ser percorrida por esta célula.

Aqui na Póvoa vento muito forte desde o início da manhã, entre 40 a 50 Km/h de vento sustentado, rajadas superiores.

Temperatura notavelmente estável espacialmente, sempre entre *16,9ºC e 17,1ºC*, resultado da boa mistura produzida pelo vento. Idêntica observação para a humidade, *74%*.
Houve aguaceiros mas apenas moderados.

Agora o céu escureceu rapidamente e cai chuva moderada a intensificar-se; mantém-se vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

A reportar do parque das Nações. Começa a chover forte. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## Teya (2 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

Venho reportar isso mesmo, chuva torrencial e vento muito forte. Temperatura 16,1ºC e 989hPa


----------



## Rajujas (2 Mar 2018 às 15:06)

Valente dilúvio em Lisboa! Com vento forte a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 15:06)

Sandie disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial puxado a vento !





Geopower disse:


> A reportar do parque das Nações. Começa a chover forte. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.



Esta linha de células:


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:09)

eu aqui vou esperando, parece vir também nesta direcção de Coruche, por enquanto calmo de chuva muito vento e 17.4ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

mr. phillip disse:


> E eu aqui ao lado, nada. Tudo seco.


Pelo radar isto hoje vai dar um bocadinho para todos , promete ser uma tarde interessante  Seria um grande galo não te calhar nada


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Vai avançando para Leste sem perder força:


----------



## tucha (2 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

E deu mesmo, acabou de cair uma chuvada monumental aqui em Telheiras á coisa de 5 minutos, tocada a vento fortissimo...mas já parou e até já se vê azul novamente, depois de só se ver tudo branco...
No entanto o vento muito forte tem sido uma constante durante todo o dia de ontem e de hoje...


----------



## Sandie (2 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Será que vai haver animação pela AML?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Esta linha de células:



E continua !!!!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

Ena. Um aguaceiro daqueles, tipo super fortes aqui no Marquês. Ui, já há água suficiente ou ainda é preciso mais dança da chuva?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Definição de azar: 




Vivo no ponto vermelho. É que nem sequer cheguei a apanhar chuva forte.


----------



## Rajujas (2 Mar 2018 às 15:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Definição de azar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muita gente devia ver este post. Podia ser que perceberiam que um evento pode não ser um fiasco, mesmo que no seu quintal não tenha sido nada de especial! A heterogeneidade espacial da precipitação é tramada!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde, muito vento e ver os navios todos a passr ao lado, grande zona.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Brutalidade de célula,








Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

começa a chover!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

Rajáda de 55km/h, parece que vai ser desta que vou apanhar algum.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Mais algumas fotos tiradas pelo meu pai na zona do Laranjeiro:


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

chuva forte


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 15:34)

criz0r disse:


> Mais algumas fotos tiradas pelo meu pai na zona do Laranjeiro:


Uau, whale's mouth!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

O vento está a aumentar de intesidade, com facilidade chega sempre aos 50km/h.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

temporal neste momento! chuva forte puxada a vento


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:40)

trovoada! 

a chuva já praticamente parou mas ouvi um trovão


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Finalmente chove mas nada de especial.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Célula interessante a caminho de Lisboa, com atividade eléctrica. É desta?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:48)

Acumulou 0.2mm uau.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Uau, relãmpago.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

Volta a chuva e desta vez com força.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:54)

Brutal, muito vento e chuva forte e som dos trovões.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Bem que temporal, 114mm/h que show.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Agora na A1, direção Lisboa.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Já troveja em Sintra, segundo o blitzortung. 
Por aqui, o céu está a clarear.


----------



## fhff (2 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Torrencial em Colares. Relâmpagos em contínuo. Não tenho acesso ao radar,  mas o ECO não deve andar longe de roxo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

O vento forte continua sem dar tréguas.
Os aguaceiros estão de volta novamente.


Em Praia da Gambôa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Mar 2018 às 16:01)

Trovoada e chuva intensa !


----------



## Aine (2 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

boas tardes, neste momento em Sintra acabou de cair muita agua, já caiu granizo, já houve muito vento, tendo acalmado um pouco e esta a trovejar... há pouco metia respeito.


----------



## Luis Filipe (2 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

Aqui pelo parque das nações neste momento não chove, mas esta tudo encoberto e a crer clarear.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotasetubal (2 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Já se ouve a trovoada em Setúbal


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Passou aqui a sul, junto ao rio apanhei forte chuvada com bons trovões, na minha estação não caiu nem um pingo com esta trovoada.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Alenquer> grande carga puxada vento forte e algum granizo


----------



## Luis Filipe (2 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

Por aqui já faz sol.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Agora, visto de Santa Apolónia. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (2 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

Mais uma carga de água por Colares. Há pouco meteu respeito tal a intensidade da chuva e da trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

Na Baixa:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Filipe (2 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

Aqui pelo parque das nações o sol já se foi e já começou a chover novamente.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:16)

Radar às 16h. Brutal!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passou novamente de raspão mas deu para apanhar chuva bem forte.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

essa est agora a vir nesta direcção vê-se mto escuro ao longe


----------



## DulceGaranhão (2 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

Almargem do Bispo / Sintra levou com o Eco vermelho, 10 minutos de chuva,granizo,vento e trovoada  medooo


----------



## Rapido (2 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

miguel disse:


> Passou aqui a sul, junto ao rio apanhei forte chuvada com bons trovões, na minha estação não caiu nem um pingo com esta trovoada.



No centro da cidade (Bonfim) caiu e bem! E ainda chuviscava há pouco. E por volta das 14:30 também caiu forte.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Chuva moderada intermitente na Baixa. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

pff que te aguentes ao atravessar o Tejo para este lado


----------



## tucha (2 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Há pouco caiu uma chuvada tão grande, e a força do vento era tão grande que até em casa metia respeito, esta tarde tem lhe estado a dar bem aqui por Telheiras...
Pareceu-me ouvir um som de trovão ao longe, mas se ouvi seria bem longe...


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

ainda vem a caminho e já ouvi um trovão bem alto, tal a potência do bicho!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:30)

Granizo em Sintra:


----------



## AMFC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:31)

Rumores de alguns flocos de neve na zona de Mem Martins há poucos minutos, alguém confirma ?


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

ele vem ai!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

AMFC disse:


> Rumores de alguns flocos de neve na zona de Mem Martins há poucos minutos, alguém confirma ?


Granizo.


----------



## AMFC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

Foi o que pensei, mas quem me disse conhece bem o que é granizo, mas como não vi fica sempre a dúvida.



Tiagolco disse:


> Granizo.


----------



## Aine (2 Mar 2018 às 16:39)

na Portela de Sinta, junto a alguns prédios em zonas mais abrigadas, ainda existe granizo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

começa a chover a engrossar pouco a pouco


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

Chuva bem forte!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

A bigorna da célula da margem Sul a expandir bem:


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

Céu "vestido" de negro, para os lados de Chamusca e arredores.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 17:07)

Agora, a tendência é o tempo melhorar no centro e sul.
Esperava muito mais deste dia, mas enfim, é o que temos. 
*2,7 mm* acumulados nesta tarde, na estação mais próxima. *6,2 mm* no total de hoje.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Aqui o vento acalmou bastante, a rajada máxima fica assim em *77km/h* difícil de bater ao longo de Ano..

Acumulados hoje *11,2mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Há pouco caiu o único aguaceiro digno desse nome durante o dia (excluindo a madrugada). Acumulou 1mm, Bah. Não estou com grande sorte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

O vento já acalmou, soprando agora de forma fraca.
Os solos continuam a libertar água, pois as valas vão correndo, depois de já não chover desde as 13 horas.

Céu muito escuro agora sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Zona de Palmela, um belo arco-íris, em contraste com os terrenos já bem verdejantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:31)

*Água danifica e encerra ponte pedonal em Torres do Mondego*







A ponte pedonal sobre o rio Mondego localizada na praia fluvial de Palheiros e Zorro, em Torres do Mondego, no concelho de Coimbra, foi hoje danificada pela subida da água do rio, que a deixou sem condições de utilização.

A travessia, em madeira, “partiu na zona central” e ficou sem condições de utilização, estando já encerrada, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Torres do Mondego, Paulo Cardoso.

A estrutura não foi, no entanto, “arrastada pelas águas”, ao contrário daquilo que já sucedeu noutros invernos, disse o autarca, admitindo que se “o nível da água não subir muito”, a ponte poder-se-á manter ali e ser recuperada.

Nos últimos três anos a travessia não foi afetada pelas águas do Mondego, pois foi retirada antes de o leito do rio subir até determinado nível, o que ainda não sucedeu este ano, explicou Paulo Cardoso.

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2018/03/agua-danifica-e-encerra-ponte-pedonal-em-torres-do-mondego/

POSSÍVEL TORNADO EM SINTRA.
Recebemos noticia de uma trovoada forte com granizo, e um sector rotativo, que passou em Sintra por volta das 15:50, que pode ter originado um tornado ou rajadas de vento severas.
Alguém confirma?

#Tornado #Sintra #Temporal #Lisboa

*Fonte:BestWeather*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2018 às 18:50)

Boas tardes,

Trovoada valente que passou um pouco a norte da Serra, ali em Colares,não consegui ouvir nada, estava no trabalho, ainda assim a luz foi abaixo 2 vezes.

Acumulado fraquinho: *7 mm*
Rajada máxima nada de outro mundo: *80 km/h*, no verão a nortada violenta que assola esta região abafa isto.


----------



## RStorm (2 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *18,2ºC *

Chuva fraca durante a madrugada/manhã e aguaceiros fortes durante a tarde que foram acompanhados de vento forte e rajadas intensas. A minima de ontem acabou por ser batida passando a ser *10,8ºC*. 
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e avistam-se células a Oeste. 

Acumulado até agora: *3,3 mm *
T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento fraco de Sul 3,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Ui!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:33)

@Tiagolco  que isso venha para aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Tiagolco  que isso venha para aqui.


Eu até já vou sair de casa para ver se apanho alguma coisa. 
O céu fechou.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

A ver se a margem sul é contemplada com trovoada hoje


----------



## thunderstorm87 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Qual é que será a direcção dela?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Qual é que será a direcção dela?


Parece-me que ou pássa por cima mesmo da entrada do Rio Tejo ou mesmo em Cacilhas.. E esperar..


----------



## thunderstorm87 (2 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Parece-me que ou pássa por cima mesmo da entrada do Rio Tejo ou mesmo em Cacilhas.. E esperar..
> 
> No entanto, parece-me que vem lá uma boa mancha que vai atingir Lisboa durante uns bons largos minutos..



Se for em Cacolhas que ela entre, calha bem. Vejo a de casa


----------



## Pedro Mindz (2 Mar 2018 às 19:47)

Parece-me que vêm lá uns largos minutos de chuva para Lisboa..


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

@miguel esta é tua. Vai direitinha a Setúbal (pelo menos parece...)


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:05)

acho que não vai passar nem em Setúbal nem na entrada do Tejo, acho que vai passar exactamente a meio, ali pelo meio da península  de Setúbal, claro se isso acontecer mas se mantiver a actividade eléctrica vai dar para umas fotos na mesma mas só isso, façam as apostas 

a outra logo abaixo, a de trás, é que deve ir a Setúbal


EDIT 5min depois: cai uns pingos aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Dia ventoso e de aguaceiros. Acumulado de *10,4 mm*

Mínima: *8,4ºC*
Máxima: *16ºC
*
Pressão nos 996,2 hPa. 

Pela primeira vez desde que moro cá, vejo uma árvore cair pelo vento. O jardim à minha frente está quase sempre abrigado de tudo, menos vento de SSW.






Ninguém ficou ferido, apenas o carro. Ironicamente, cortaram os choupos todos há algumas semanas para fazerem essas obras que vêem na imagem, a junta não deve ter em que gastar dinheiro mas isto já é mais a minha opinião.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ninguém ficou ferido, apenas o carro.



O carro ficou ferido?  Desculpa não resisti 

As células que vêm a caminho que dêem espectáculo luminoso, nem que seja ao longe, ao menos...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

Bom, esperei e esperei e esperei mas...nada! Nem sequer um relâmpagozinho ao longe.
Já estou a sair do local por causa do vento. 
O céu fechou e já senti umas pingas.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

Relâmpagos a sul!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Vai tudo passar de raspão, estas células são para Almada e Setúbal!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai tudo passar de raspão, estas células são para Almada e Setúbal!


Melhor ainda para as fotos! 
Já chove!


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Mar 2018 às 20:46)

Boa noite
Hoje :
Rajada máxima do ano de 61.2 km/h
Acumulado de 9.0 mm
Ouvi trovoadas mas como estive sempre fechado entre paredes , e sem janelas, não pude apreciar o espetáculo .
Os rios por aqui vão neste momento com caudais similares aos de ontem á tarde.
De salientar que ontem ao final do dia foi retirada a ponte peatonal de apoio á construção da nova ponte da Cabreira por motivos de segurança. 
Foto de ontem às 12.00


----------



## vortex (2 Mar 2018 às 20:57)

Boas!Trovoada a chegar aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Continuo a ver relâmpagos daqui. É interessante ver os aviões a desviarem-se da célula.


----------



## Microburst (2 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Daqui do posto de observação de Cacilhas  só vi até agora 3 relâmpagos a sul de Sesimbra.

As trovoadas não querem nada com Almada; assim que sabem que a EDP desliga cada vez mais candeeiros pela cidade as células assustam-se e suspendem a actividade eléctrica... 

Para os lados de Setúbal sim, a coisa parece estar animada.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

Está muito potente para os lados da margem sul!
Perdi a conta dos relâmpagos que já vi.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

Às 20:50.




Mais uma vez tudo a passar ao lado. Acontece...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Às 20:50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo a serio. Tudo ao lado mais uma vez


----------



## RStorm (2 Mar 2018 às 21:10)

Chove fraco   Vejo relâmpagos a sul e já ouvi um trovão longínquo


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite por aqui foi um dia óptimo em relação á chuva a parte da manhã foi marcado por muita instabilidade com chuva muitooooooooooo forte e trovoada há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração.


----------



## dASk (2 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

A serra da Arrábida está a levar forte e feio com ecos laranja e vermelhos. Aquelas estradas devem estar um perigo com o vento forte de hoje e esta chuva intensa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

Por aqui volta a chuva moderada...


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

Aqui choveu muito acumulados 14,6mm, mas trovoada foi fraco, apenas bons claroes, ela passou aqui a sul...


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

Acabou de cair um pé de água monumental, em Peniche!!! Sorte... de curta duração! Se vem outro como esta manhã vamos ter problemas!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

O vento está a aumentar bastante!


----------



## manganao (2 Mar 2018 às 22:09)

Trovoada


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O vento está a aumentar bastante!


Acho que vou levar com o eco laranja em cima, se calhar é por isso que o vento está a aumentar...

*Edit:* O eco passou a vermelho...


----------



## jamestorm (2 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

Alenquer>por aqui tudo calminho. Céu quase sem nuvens agora.


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

Ouvi uns ro


manganao disse:


> Trovoada


Também ouvi 
Não podemos levar só com a água caramba!


----------



## rick80 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:23)

Já se ouve trovoada ao longe

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (2 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Aqui por Cacilhas uma belíssima lua cheia por agora, e o vento de O/SO moderado dá a sensação de estar mais fresco que ontem embora o termómetro marque 14,3ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acho que vou levar com o eco laranja em cima, se calhar é por isso que o vento está a aumentar...
> 
> *Edit:* O eco passou a vermelho...


Afinal fugiu mais para Leiria...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

Entretanto começou trovoada...


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Mar 2018 às 22:38)

Continuam os aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:40)

Voltou a chuva forte e trovoada ao longe...


----------



## celsomartins84 (2 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

Em Alfeizerão brutal aguaceiro com trovões e muita pedraça!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

Boas, máxima de 18.2ºC às 14:29 e mínima de 10ºC às 7:55.
Rajada máxima de hoje de 39 km/h às 14:05.

Sigo com 12.9ºC, 79% de HR e 996.5 hPa


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 01:23)

máxima: *17.6ºC *(+2.5ºC)
minima: *9.7ºC *(+0.5ºC)
acumulado: *10.2mm*
actual: *11.1ºC*


----------



## Dematos (3 Mar 2018 às 01:27)

Ouvi qualquer coisa!!!


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

Total do evento aqui até agora de *55,2mm
*
Agora tudo calmo estão* 12,8ºC*


----------



## Dematos (3 Mar 2018 às 01:35)

Acho que vai passar mesmo, mesmo ao lado! Vai-se ouvindo!!


----------



## Dematos (3 Mar 2018 às 01:45)

Só se ve flashs para o lado de Soure! Vento a intensificar-se!!!


----------



## Dematos (3 Mar 2018 às 01:56)

Parece que parou!!! Só se ouve o vento! Nem uma pinga!


----------



## TekClub (3 Mar 2018 às 01:58)

Esta célula esta bem carregada ecos vermelhos por aqui já chove granizo...


----------



## Dematos (3 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

O vento quase que parou! Ouve-se uma zoada de fundo, certamente do dilúvio a cair bem perto!!


----------



## TekClub (3 Mar 2018 às 02:36)

Depois de 2 trovoes ao longe voltou a chuva...


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Mar 2018 às 03:34)

Pelo sat24 parece que se aproxima de grande parte do continente nebulosidade com actividade eletrica. 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 08:08)

Chuva em aproximação vinda de Oeste-Sudoeste.
Venha lá isso que por aqui o evento semanal apenas rendeu *41,9 mm*!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Desde as 7h que vai caindo. Aguaceiro fortíssimo neste momento! Para já, apenas 3.9mm, mas depois deste aguaceiro, vai aumentar bem.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 09:12)

Chove torrencialmente aqui, acumulados já *16,6mm* 

O rain rate máximo foi de *108,6mm*/h

Ps: agora esta a querer aliviar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 09:17)

Bom dia alegria, que bela maneira de acordar! Com tudo aquilo a que tenho direito  Muita chuvinha desde a 06.30H da manhã e com alguns O acumulado quando sai de casa já ia nos 5.4mm mas na ultima meia hora já deva ter subido bastante, e vem  lá mais 

*Edit:Acumulado de 13.6mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 09:27)

Ainda vai chovendo por aqui, 8.5mm para já.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 09:30)

Incrível o que aqui esta a cair.. Rate a bater nos 100mm/h varias vezes 

*20,6mm* até agora e tinha a menos de 1h apenas 5mm


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 09:32)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca. Cėu encoberto. 1000 hPa. 13.7°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 09:34)

*22mm* e cai muito forte sem parar...inundações na certa


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 09:37)

A noite e passada e madrugada, desta vez foi diferente das anteriores, pois não choveu.
Agora esta manhã segue bastante cinzenta, e começa agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 09:38)

miguel disse:


> *22mm* e cai muito forte sem parar...inundações na certa



Chegou aqui agora, chove torrencialmente...9.1mm mas já desatualizado, na próxima atualização, já o valor deve ter disparado! E ouviram-se dois trovões abafados há pouco.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Já acalmou por agora, passei dos *5,0mm* para os atuais *22,2mm* 

*12,1ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 09:56)

Hoje saiu-nos a lotaria a nós @mr. phillip  e  @miguel  Que estoiro em Sesimbra


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

Trovoada!! 
Para já, 13.7mm  e vai chovendo!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 09:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Hoje saiu-nos a lotaria a nós @mr. phillip  e  @miguel  Que estoiro em Sesimbra


Algum destes dias tinha  que  ser!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia, aqui passou de 0mm para 0.8mm, uau ahahah.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

Boas,

Acordei agora ao som de duas bombas. Acumulado fraquinho de 1,2mm até ao momento.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:14)

Que petardos!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Aqui sigo com chuva molha todos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

Voltei da quebra da electricidade!! Que temporal !! incrivel o que cai do céu e os 3 que fizeram!! Acumulado disparou para os 23.2mm em Azeitão e continua a chuva moderada!!


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 10:26)

trovoada bem em cima... 24,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 10:29)

Já 20mm acumulados e continua a chuva moderada e forte e com trovoada (à distância, ainda) á mistura.  É preciso ser o dia que tenho que ir trabalhar depois de almoço para estar assim...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:31)

Brutal... no mesmo momento caíram 2 descargas de 167 kAmp, vai lá vai, deve estar medonho!
(colei a informação da DEA  da segunda descarga, de forma a mostrar os dados em simultâneo)

Estão a ser bombardeados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que petardos!!



Dois foram literalmente por cima de mim  Que bombas!!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dois foram literalmente por cima de mim  Que bombas!!



E quando menos se espera surge uma destas???
É provavelmente das mais potentes dos ultimos 3 anos em territorio nacional, superar os 200 kAmp não é muito facil.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 10:45)

Parece estar a ficar mais claro e já só chove fraco. 24mm  acumulados.  Bela manhã!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> E quando menos se espera surge uma destas???
> É provavelmente das mais potentes dos ultimos 3 anos em territorio nacional, superar os 200 kAmp não é muito facil.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

Acumulados até agora *26,2mm* mas ainda chove bem.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

ouvi um trovão ao longe certeza prai para essas bandas

a chuva em geral fraca passou agora a chuva moderada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 10:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece estar a ficar mais claro e já só chove fraco. 24mm  acumulados.  Bela manhã!


Por Sesimbra ainda chove torrencialmente, e já se ouve outra vez! pelo radar já não nos deve passar mesmo por cima, mas ainda vamos acumular mais qualquer coisita


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 11:00)

Trovoada bem potente bem em cima de Setúbal, com cada bomba de fazer disparar os alarmes. 

Acumulados *30,2mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia!
Chove moderado por aqui, bem certinha. 
Ainda não tive direito a trovoada.
Já não estava habituado a tantos dias instáveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada bem potente bem em cima de Setúbal, com cada bomba de fazer disparar os alarmes.
> 
> Acumulados *30,2mm*


Hoje o dia é teu!


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje o dia é teu!



Demorou alguns anos mas ai está um dia maravilhoso lol


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Wow!


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia! Este é o dia com mais chuva  deste evento e com trovoada! 
Desde as 10h10 tem chovido moderado a forte com trovoada e ouve uma bomba.




E continua a trovejar e a chover torrencialmente neste momento, os acumulados nesta zona devem superiores a 30mm (em setubal já passa dos 30mm ) 
Edit: Grande bomba e chuva diluviana!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow!


3ª Round  Cheiram.me que vou ter mais alguns Superiores a 150 KAmp


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Oiço trovões bem graves, mas muito ao longe. Deve estar potente para os lados de Setúbal e Sesimbra para o som chegar até aqui.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Oiço trovões bem graves, mas muito ao longe. Deve estar potente para os lados de Setúbal e Sesimbra para o som chegar até aqui.


Já não me lembro de uma manhã maravilhosa assim! 
Edit: Mais um trovão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 11:22)

Por aqui mais calmo agora, já está mais a norte a animação

Acumulado de *31,4mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 11:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Sesimbra ainda chove torrencialmente, e já se ouve outra vez! pelo radar já não nos deve passar mesmo por cima, mas ainda vamos acumular mais qualquer coisita


De facto, enganou bem. A chuva mantém-se forte, a trovoada vai dando um ar da sua graça, embora não muito potente por aqui e o acumulado vai já nos 27.6mm...


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2018 às 11:24)

E ainda não acabou, vem lá mais chuva e trovoada! 







Ainda à bocado caiu uma descarga perto que fez faltar a luz momentaneamente mas não só, a minha mulher estava ao telemóvel e caiu a chamada coma descarga e até a internet móvel desligou!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Brutal granizada agora! Que dilúvio!

Edit: foi de curta duração,  o granizo, mas a chuva  manteve-se  forte..- 35.2mm acumulados, tudo isto desde as 7 até às 11h45.


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

A EMA de Setúbal hoje já vai com 33,4mm!
Amadoras: Brejos de Azeitão do membro Vortex com 31,2mm!


----------



## undersnite (3 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Há uns 20 minutos também ouvi um , lá bem ao longe...


----------



## dASk (3 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Finalmente este evento mostra a sua força na margem sul. Estava a ver que ficávamos esquecidos. Chuva forte e trovoada constantes durante toda a manhã. Assim dá gosto...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Boas, têm sempre sorte, isso é está a ser uma bela manhã, aqui vou com 6.8mm, mais para a tarde espero que seja melhor.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

O sol já quer aparecer...

*31,4mm
13,8ºC

Total desde inicio do evento: 86,6mm *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> De facto, enganou bem. A chuva mantém-se forte, a trovoada vai dando um ar da sua graça, embora não muito potente por aqui e o acumulado vai já nos 27.6mm...


Ainda tivemos direito a granizo e tudo


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Vendo as imagens de satélite, vejam a linha diagonal junto à costa, atenção litoral centro...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

Trovoada!! 
Chove forte!
Agora é a vez do distrito de Lisboa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

Trovoada em Carcavelos.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 11:56)

Chuva persistente , fraca a moderada ao longo de toda a manhã. Vento fraco. 13.6ºC. 999hPa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

já tinha parado durante uns minutos, volta a chuva moderada persistente  12.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Mais um trovão!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Acho que posso, para já, encerrar as hostilidades...  Acumulado de 35.5mm, claramente o melhor dia deste evento.


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Bastante chuva e trovoada no Feijó 

Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Que estoiro! Está mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva diluviana! 

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Descarga quádrupla ás 11:54:




Mais um trovão!


----------



## Rajujas (3 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Trovão em Lisboa, agora mesmo! Penso que foi o 1º que ouvi nestes dias todos.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 12:11)

Trovão bem audível neste momento. Chove moderado.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

Granizo e trovoada no Feijó, em Almada.


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

Bom dia!
Hoje sim.................... e com um belo trovão


----------



## tucha (3 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

Trovoada...finalmente!!! E vi tão bem o clarão do raio...!!! E chove com intensidade também! !!


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

Incrível, o meu quintal já não suporta tanta água.  As ruas parecem cascatas.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

criz0r disse:


> Incrível, o meu quintal já não suporta tanta água.  As ruas parecem cascatas.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk



Guarda para quando vier a seca outra vez .


----------



## tucha (3 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Trovoada...finalmente!!! E vi tão bem o clarão do raio...!!! E chove com intensidade também! !!


----------



## AJJ (3 Mar 2018 às 12:20)

El corte inglês. Muita chuva e trovoada.
Algumas estradas entre a avenida de berna e o el corte inglês parecem rios


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Que estrondo!


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Mais um trovão. Visível o clarão do raio. Até os vidros estremeceram!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Os turistas a pensarem que Lisboa é só sol e tal...


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Em Odivelas, chuva moderada.
Vai trovejando.


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Dia de chuva a moda antiga, só chuva sem vento, nada, calha bem que assim nem tenho que levar o miúdo ao jogo, só espero não vir a ter saudades destes dias de chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Céu a Este no Feijó 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

Mais 2 trovões. Chove forte. 998 hPa. 13,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

ouvi trovão distante, essa trovoada vem a caminho daqui veremos se aguenta, continua chuva moderada


----------



## jamestorm (3 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

Em Alenquer, intermitente, mas tem chovido bem toda a manhã.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Belos trovões. Por esta chuva constante e fraca/moderada de frente quente que por aqui vai caindo (Lisboa Oriental) nem diria que há condições para descargas elétricas. Que surpresa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

ouvi outro trovão, ela vem a caminho


----------



## Luis Filipe (3 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

Aqui por Sacavém esta trovoada até se vêm os flashes os roncos são uns atrás dos outros.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

O céu começa a clarear e já não ouvi mais trovões. 
Continua a chover moderado.
*11,6 mm*


----------



## Luis Filipe (3 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

É agora chove bem por aqui.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Mais uma bela carga


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Vou com 13.4mm uma boa chuvinha sempre toda a manhã.


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Ouvi apenas 1 trovão. Sigo com chuva fraca, após alguns períodos com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

A chuva certinha continua a cair.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 13:19)

chuva persistente  infelizmente a actividade eléctrica acabou

chove com um pouco mais de intensidade agora


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Boa manhã de trovoada e chuva forte. Algum granizo também. Consegui ver 2 raios definidos. 

Iremos chegar ao dia em que os modelos deixarão de ter qualquer valor, e os satélites e os radares passarão a ser a única fonte fiável de previsão, mesmo com as suas limitações. Os modelos, ultimamente, valem ZERO.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Mar 2018 às 13:41)

Muito bom que grande dia, já levo 22.6mm e á pouco ouvi um trovão, isto está fantástico e se aquilo a sudoeste de Portugal vier, vai ser ainda melhor


----------



## Eclipse (3 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Manhã de chuva em Telheiras aí por volta de 12;30 houve uns 15/20 minutos bem forte... Desde as 13h +- que parou


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Bela manhã. Trovoada, chuva intensa, granizo e curiosamente nada de vento. O acumulado de hoje segue nos 10,2mm.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

Boa tarde.
Acumulado de 1.2mm durante a noite/inicio do dia.
Não me apetece dizer nada depois de ler os vossos posts.
Por aqui nem trovão nem sequer chuva, e parece que assim vai continuar


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Depois da manhã com alguma trovoada, a tarde segue bem calma, com céu nublado e algum vento. Vamos lá ver se isto anima mais. 
O acumulado da estação mais próxima vai nos *11,8 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

Resumo destes dias por aqui e numa zona que gosto bastante de acompanhar Ulgueira,Sintra.
(Não quero com isto comparar, até porque são localidades com climas algo diferentes. No fundo acho interessante pois  Ulgueira fruto da sua altitude/efeito serra acumula sempre bem)
Lá cheguei aos *50 mm*. lol






___________



PaulusLx disse:


> Dia de contrastes meteorológicos, hoje, mas uma pequena volta pela manhã permitiu ver que as ribeiras aqui da zona de Sintra já correm e as pequenas cascatas ressuscitaram
> 
> Podem ver estas fotos e outras em versão 360º neste link: *https://theta360.com/users/277372*
> 
> ...



Excelentes registos!
Acho essa estrada( de Monserrate) das mais belas da serra, para quem não a conhece sugiro que passe por lá, principalmente quando os afluentes da ribeira de Colares correm bem,conforme está aí ilustrado.
Alias a vertente norte da serra, quando a mim tem dos recantos mais espectaculares de toda a serra, felizmente ha locais remotos que poucas pessoas conhecem.
Provavelmente amanhã devo passar pela estrada de monserrate.


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

Por agora parou a chuva.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Mais animação  para hoje à tarde , pela AML?


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Mais animação  para hoje à tarde , pela AML?


Pelo q vejo no radar ,não me parece.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Por aqui já desde as 13 horas que não chove.
O céu continua bem cinzento.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Por aqui nada de jeito está tudo a passar a lado.


----------



## fhff (3 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Resumo destes dias por aqui e numa zona que gosto bastante de acompanhar Ulgueira,Sintra.
> (Não quero com isto comparar, até porque são localidades com climas algo diferentes. No fundo acho interessante pois  Ulgueira fruto da sua altitude/efeito serra acumula sempre bem)
> Lá cheguei aos *50 mm*. lol
> 
> ...


Acumulados parecidos com os meus mais a Norte. 73 mm até ontem às 1800.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

Acumulado de* 9,3 mm.*

Mínima: *10,3ºC*
Máxima: *13,5ºC*
Parece que vem aí mais alguma atividade para a AML, isto enquanto o norte e o sul estão debaixo de valentes aguaceiros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 17:13)

Esta fila...espero que intensifique!






Acumulado do evento vai em* 96,3 mm*, hoje devo passar dos 100 mm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

bem isto hoje foi valente  vou nos 35.8mm ainda precisa de muito mais , até ao momento o evento deu 90.8mm


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 17:21)

Tarde sem chuva depois do diluvio matinal com muita trovoada. A noite de hoje deve animar de novo...

Máxima de *15,1ºC*
Mínima de *11,7ºC*
Rajada máxima *56km/h*
Precipitação *31,4mm*


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

Neste momento estou em Santarém e DILÚVIO


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Chove bem


----------



## Teya (3 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, por aqui começou a chover bem há uns 20 minutos e continua. 
Temperatura 13,9ºC  e 992 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Vim à praia de Carcavelos ver as ondas e começou a chover bem forte, agora mesmo.
Vejo cumulus congestus a evoluir rapidamente a noroeste daqui.


----------



## Microburst (3 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado de* 9,3 mm.*
> 
> Mínima: *10,3ºC*
> Máxima: *13,5ºC*
> Parece que vem aí mais alguma atividade para a AML, isto enquanto o norte e o sul estão debaixo de valentes aguaceiros.




Pelo que se vê no satélite a coisa está a compôr-se, no entanto parece que as células atingirão mais o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 

Pode ser que não e tenhamos um bom festival eléctrico daqui a poucas horas na AML.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

Bemmm, parece que temos um longo final do dia, pelo radar parece que temos chuva para 1 hora... 

Continua a chover moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

david 6 disse:


> Neste momento estou em Santarém e DILÚVIO



Eu estou a cerca de 30 quilómetros e não chove, apenas se ve o céu bastante carregado.
O vento por vezes também sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

É impressionante o que cai em Carcavelos. O cenário está espectacular, com o mar bem tempestuoso.


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,3ºC *
Máxima: *16,8ºC *

Manhã bastante instável com chuva moderada a forte e até trovoada, finalmente o escudo montijense foi quebrado. Agora a tarde tem sido nublada e ventosa mas sem chuva. O acumulado do dia até agora é de *10,2 mm*, o mês segue com *20,6 mm*. 

Acumulado de ontem: *3,6 mm *
T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta fila...espero que intensifique!



Já chegou à Póvoa de S.Iria e chove moderado a fraco desde as 17:30.

*WSW, 17:34*



*

WNW, 18:07*



*

ENE, 18:08*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

É nestes momentos que a estação IPMA da Amadora iria fazer um brilharete.

Alguns minutos de chuva forte, de volta à moderada  Vento nem está muito grave.


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Rio Mourão, no troço entre a Pedra Furada e Maceira (junto à estrada Pero Pinheiro - Negrais)


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Em São Pedro do Estoril, há bocado:




Continua a chover bastante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Esta linha parece que nunca mais acaba...


----------



## fsl (3 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

Em Nova-Oeiras chuva moderada a forte nos últimos 30 min. 
Acumulado hoje 14.0 mm, evento  65.0 mm.


----------



## Sandie (3 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

Por aqui igual, a chuva começou há cerca de meia hora, mantém-se moderada, com algum vento.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

chove fraco moderado desde à meia hora atrás. Vento fraco. 996 hPa. 14,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Por aqui já vai acalmando, estou a ficar rés-vés à linha de instabilidade infelizmente, e a ver passar tudo a Sul. 

Lisboa vai acumular bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

Boa tarde para todos! Por aqui foi um dia de aguaceiros alguns moderados mas nada de especial... Vai chovendo, é o que interessa!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Que chuvada em Oeiras! Ouve-se bem no OeirasParque.
Em Carnaxide, a estação que sigo vai com *17,3 mm*.


----------



## Sandie (3 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Chuva torrencial !!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

E eu a pensar que não podia piorar mais...chove torrencialmente! 
A estação que sigo acumulou 11 mm na última hora. O total de hoje vai em* 22,8 mm*.


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:07)

Impressionante via verde para a chuva cair copiosamente.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

Finalmente chove moderado qualquer coisa por aqui


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Chuva forte na Póvoa e na A1, lencois de agua, trânsito lento.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sandie (3 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> E eu a pensar que não podia piorar mais...chove torrencialmente!
> A estação que sigo acumulou 11 mm na última hora. O total de hoje vai em* 22,8 mm*.



Pois chove, e ainda piorou !!!!


----------



## Peters (3 Mar 2018 às 19:11)

Desde que começou o jogo no estádio da luz ainda não parou! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:15)

É devido ao furacão Jonas 






Desde que começou o jogo no estádio da luz ainda não parou! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

Com certeza o dia mais chuvoso da semana.* 24,7 mm* acumulados hoje (*12,3 mm* na última hora).
Espetacular!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada sempre certinha! Do melhor para regar!


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Chova moderada a forte na ultima hora. Os terrenos já não têm muita capacidade de absorção. Sigo com *37,1mm* acumulados.

Este mês já vai com* 79mm*.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos  dispersos excepto este último que acabou de cair que foi forte que acabou por salvar o dia, amanhã á tarde deverá chover bem mais do que hoje.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

Volta a chuva forte a Setúbal, acumulados *34,2mm* desde as 00h


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:40)

por aqui vai chovendo persistente, aumentou agora um pouco a intensidade  soube tão bem no caminho para Santarém as valas e "mini ribeiras" já a correr água


estou a ver o Benfica e ainda não parou de chover lá, a bola já custa a rolar


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:48)

E volta a chover forte! 
*25,8 mm*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

O radar não engana, muita chuva desde o estuário do Tejo, seguindo agora pelo rio acima, está agora até á zona de Abrantes, aqui apenas choveu até á hora de almoço.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 19:54)

Forte e persistente e o que vem lá ainda deve dar umas boas horas animadas, acumulados já *38,0mm *e este evento leva já* 93,2mm *e deve chegar dentro em breve aos* 100mm *muito graças ao dia épico de hoje


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Pelo Feijó, Almada, chuva forte já há uns bons 20 min.


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 19:59)

Nova carga brutal


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

aqui também continua bem persistente  e ainda bem  estava com 12.6mm acumulado estou curioso quanto vou ficar no final


----------



## Microburst (3 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

E continua, pelo menos há hora e meia que chove novamente de forma copiosa em Almada.

Cheguei agora aos 22mm, temperatura a descer e já vai nos 12,6ºC, vento moderado e ocasionalmente com rajadas de S/SO.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:07)

Por aqui ficou-se nos* 16,8 mm
*
Muitas estações de Lisboa já estão perto dos 30 mm.

Agora a chuva está quase toda concentrada na península de Setúbal, mais uma repetição do que ocorreu de manhã.


----------



## Teya (3 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

Por aqui continua a chuva, bem forte por vezes. Já excedeu as expectativas que tinha para hoje, que bela surpresa esta água toda!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte, impressionante! Vi-me grego para sair do carro. 
*27,7 mm*


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

aqui não para já há 1h prai , apareceu agora umas rajadas um pouco mais intensas


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Eu agora estou por Lisboa, mas na Quinta do Conde o penico já vai nos 41mm...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:20)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora! O primeiro do dia...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 20:36)

E parou de chover. Por hoje, acho que o acumulado já não mexe muito mais. Agora só amanhã à tarde. 
*27,8 mm*


----------



## jorgeanimal (3 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

@lourinhã Resumo deste evento até sábado às 20h30.
Realce para a já esperada parca precipitação, para a intensidade do vento e para o valor mínimo da pressão atmosférica. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Sigo com *39,2mm* esperava mais desta chuva do final do dia, chove fraco neste momento.

*13,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

ultima hora IPMA:

Lisboa, Geofisico: *11.6mm*
Lisboa, Tapada da ajuda: *10.7mm*
Praia da Rainha, Almada: *13.5mm


*
entretanto por aqui não para


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

Hoje é para bater recordes : 44.3mm


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 20:43)

PaulusLx disse:


> Rio Mourão, no troço entre a Pedra Furada e Maceira (junto à estrada Pero Pinheiro - Negrais)



Excelente, as Cascatas de Anços devem estar uma maravilha, atendendo ao caudal da ribeira.
___________________

Chuva fraca e *9 mm*.
Entretanto durante a madrugada o vento vai ficar nulo e o céu  vai limpar na totalidade, resultado a mínima vai cair bem.


----------



## Microburst (3 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

Abrandou agora um pouco, 22,9mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 20:52)

Aumentou agora de intensidade a chuva, acumulados *40,0mm *e* 95,0mm *no evento.* 
13,9ºC/996,3hpa *


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2018 às 20:53)

Valente chuvada que apanhei à pouco, vim visitar uns amigo à zona do Telhal perto de Sintra e tive de vir a 20km/h em plena auto estrada. Cheguei aos 20mm. Bela noite de chuva.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

Está a cair agora uns aguaceiros fracos, hoje calhou-me a mim ficar a ver navios, pois tem chovido, pelo Tejo acima, e alguma coisa também pela Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, literalmente fiquei no meio.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

E regressa a chuva forte e deve continuar por algum tempo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

Sempre a chover da Póvoa a Carcavelos e volta. Agora fraca na 2a circular mas lençóis de água nas bermas.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

Outro aguaceiro torrencial...


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

Boa noite.
A minha estação deve estar com sarampo, há uns meses atrás também falhou na recolha de precipitação, e hoje foi mais do mesmo. 
Saí de casa com 9.2 mm acumulados e cheguei com 9.6 mm. Enfim
Não apresenta outra anomalia, mas não sei o que fazer para resolver este  problema. Alguém com alguma Vantagem Vue ja teve o mesmo problema??

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:22)

Está um Dilúvio aqui! Está tudo cheio de água na rua...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 21:37)

Como já tinha escrito, fui dar uma volta para ver as ondas e tirei duas fotos "tempestuosas". 
Ambas tiradas na praia da Torre:





Forte de São Julião da Barra:




Vai chuviscando.
*28,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

Máximo diário desde que tenho o penico foi batido e por boa margem... 51mm!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Máximo diário desde que tenho o penico foi batido e por boa margem... 51mm!!!


Impressionante! E em todo o evento?


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Máximo diário desde que tenho o penico foi batido e por boa margem... 51mm!!!


Ainda não chegou aos 100mm.

Está com 93.8mm, mas ontem e anteontem tive alguma precipitação fantasma por causa do vento forte. O valor real deve andar nos 85mm, dos quais mais de 50mm hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2018 às 21:53)

Chuva cai fraca, mas continua a cair. Parece que se desenvolveu mais uma linha para Lisboa, mais para norte.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

*45,2mm* neste momento e passou os 100mm desde segunda feira...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda não chegou aos 100mm.
> 
> Está com 93.8mm, mas ontem e anteontem tive alguma precipitação fantasma por causa do vento forte. O valor real deve andar nos 85mm, dos quais mais de 50mm hoje.


Boa! Ao menos compôs-se...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, apesar de algumas paragens pelo meio desde que começaram ainda antes das 21 horas.
No radar ve-se um pequeno eco amarelo entre a Golegã e o Entroncamento.
A zona oeste, até Leiria continua a levar um valente rega.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Mar 2018 às 22:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Máximo diário desde que tenho o penico foi batido e por boa margem...   51mm!!!


 Olha eu agora tem estado tudo a passar ao lado,chuva persistente mas muito fraquinha! Vou nos 31.7mm mas não deixa de ser um dia épico Hoje provavelmente levas tu a taça a nivel nacional


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2018 às 22:19)

*45,8mm* mas a chuva agora parou por pouco tempo já vem lá mais, talvez chegue aos 50mm ate a meia noite. 

Evento *101,0mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, apesar de algumas paragens pelo meio desde que começaram ainda antes das 21 horas.
> No radar ve-se um pequeno eco amarelo entre a Golegã e o Entroncamento.
> A zona oeste, até Leiria continua a levar um valente rega.


Aqui ainda não parou mas agora mais moderado...


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Muito fraca, fraca e por vezes ligeiramente moderada o certo é que continua a cair. Fantástico dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2018 às 22:33)

E vai chovendo e chovendo e chovendo...
*29 mm* acumulados. Não estava à espera de tanto.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

A um ritmo mais lento, lá vai aumentando o pecúlio... 51.5mm... É bom que pare que eu vou conduzir para casa não tarda muito.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

Ainda a chover na A1, S.Iria.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

*10,2 mm *por cá.
Esperava muito mais, estou com *52 mm* de acumulado total deste evento.
Felizmente há uma semana inteira com chuva pela frente, provavelmente a chegada aos *100 mm*, é meramente uma questão de tempo.


----------



## Sandie (3 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

E por aqui ainda não parou, umas abertas de minutos, e logo continua. Consegui levar as cadelas à rua, no caminho de volta já viemos a correr


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite!
O acumulado total de ontem (dia 3) chegou aos *29,4 mm*. Muito bom, deverá ser um dos dias mais chuvosos do ano. 
Amanhã há mais!


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

42 mm acumulados em Sesimbra no dia de ontem, o melhor do evento até agora. Sucessivas passagens de células, principalmente durante a noite e manhã com trovoada deixaram esse belo acumulado.

115 mm no total do evento, nada mau


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

42 mm acumulados em Sesimbra no dia de ontem, o melhor do evento até agora. Sucessivas passagens de células, principalmente durante a noite e manhã com trovoada deixaram esse belo acumulado.

115 mm no total do evento até agora, nada mau


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

O acumulado de ontem ficou em *47,8mm
*
total do evento até agora* 103,0mm*

Agora vai caindo uns pingos, a ver o que acumula amanha a partir da tarde. 

*12,2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

Sábado memorável de chuva com 52.8mm acumulados! Tão cedo não devo bater isto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

*13,5 mm *em BCC e *17,6 mm* em Belas, not bad.

Agora período de acalmia até amanhã de manhã, frente fria deve varrer o resto do Sul. Podem vir os pós-frontais, mas é roda da sorte


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

De facto, dia excelente o de ontem, o acumulado fixou-se nos 20,3mm fruto dos aguaceiros fortes de manhã e ao final da tarde. O mês segue com 30mm.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 02:54)

depois fui ter com amigos a Coruche e continuou a chover até pouco depois da meia noite

dados de ontem:

máxima: *15.9ºC *(-1.7ºC)
minima: *11.0ºC *(+1.3ºC)
acumulado: *21.5mm*

por agora sigo com *10.0ºC* e *0.3mm* acumulado


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mar 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia
Ontem o acumulado ficou pelos 6.0 mm
Agora estão 4.9°C e nevoeiro disperso.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2018 às 08:47)

Agors na Póvoa.  Bom dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 09:07)

Bom dia a todos! Já lá vem mais chuva. A imagem de satélite promete!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Já lá vem mais chuva. A imagem de satélite promete!


E de que maneira @luismeteo3 , não estava à espera de ver as imagens de satélite assim hoje! Por aqui ontem o acumulado ficou nos 35.8mm! Continuação de bom evento


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

A noite passada e madrugada não choveu, e esta manhã segue nublada e com nevoeiro que se ve ao longe.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Céu nublado com o sol a espreitar e aguaceiro ao inicio da madrugada. Ontem à noite choveu moderado a forte que fez com que o acumulado do dia disparasse para os *17,7 mm*. 

Acumulado de hoje até agora: *0,6 mm *
Acumulado do mês até agora: *28,7 mm *
Acumulado desde 2ª feira: *42,1 mm *

T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento fraco de Oeste 2,2 Km/h


----------



## PapoilaVerde (4 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Recomeça a chuva, por Almada.


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2018 às 12:28)

Já chove  Céu carregado para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## Geopower (4 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Chove moderado. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 14,1ºC. 999 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Chove moderado
1,3 mm

A estrada de Monserrate está de facto um espectáculo, os afluentes da ribeira de Colares correm muito bem. @PaulusLx  hoje ainda corre mais água que no dia dos teus registos, o que é normal, então no próximo fim de semana mais água correrá atendendo ao acumulado semanal previsto. Logo partilho as fotos.


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

Aqui choveu pouco durante a noite, segundo o registos cerca de 1:30h, o vento secou um bocado os veículos.
Está algum vento registo máximo 30km/h de sudoeste que esta a puxar a próxima leva de agua. Ainda não consigo verificar os acumulados, mas a lezíria está encharcada. Provavelmente  hoje vou verificar como está o Almansor


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

registo fotográfico do descrito
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Bela carga de água.
O acumulado a subir bem, segue nos *4 mm. *Rain Rate nos *13mm/h*, nada mau.
Concelhos de Cascais/Sintra com a precipitação mais intensa segundo o radar.


----------



## Sandie (4 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Por aqui a chuva (re) começou há cerca de uma hora atrás. Chove moderado.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Bom dia por aqui já chove moderado mas o melhor deve ser lá para o meio da tarde altura em que o ipma coloca aviso amarelo de precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:01)

escuro a SW


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

O céu aqui segue muito escuro, o vento vai soprando de forma fraca a moderada.
Sente-se também agum frio.


"Em Março, cada dia chove um pedaço.

Durante esta semana, a chuva encheu as nossas ribeiras. Que bom!"


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

Chuva forte em Alverca, agora.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Já chove bem aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

*5,6 mm*
Inicio de tarde algo frio, curioso, mesmo com fluxo de sul, registo apenas *11,7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

Começa agora a chover por aqui


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:25)

ja chove algo por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Começaram agora mesmo os aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

A chuva moderada continua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

Chuva moderada a forte e certa!


----------



## Microburst (4 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde. Por aqui também segue há perto de uma hora a chuva moderada, por vezes forte, e acompanhado ocasionalmente por rajadas de vento de SO.

Sigo já por esta altura com 5,2mm, 12,4ºC que com o vento dá a sensação de estar mais fresco, 90% HR e pressão 998,6hpa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

chuva forte agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

Por aqui aguaceiros moderados e por vezes fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

Bom dia!
Bela carga de água que apanhei na segunda circular/IC19. Aproveitei para tirar fotos dos cenários:









Por agora, já está tudo mais calmo.
A estação mais próxima acumulou *3,3 mm*.


----------



## Microburst (4 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

Chuva torrencial por esta altura que proporcionou o salto de 5,2 para 6,5mm em pouco mais de 15 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

continua chuva moderada persistente, por vezes uns periodos mais fortes   12.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

*5,4 mm* acumulados desta frente, ainda devem vir mais ao longo do dia.

Tudo saturado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

DILÚVIO  não esperava tanta chuva


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove moderado
> 1,3 mm
> 
> A estrada de Monserrate está de facto um espectáculo, os afluentes da ribeira de Colares correm muito bem. @PaulusLx  hoje ainda corre mais água que no dia dos teus registos, o que é normal, então no próximo fim de semana mais água correrá atendendo ao acumulado semanal previsto. Logo partilho as fotos.



Estive há pouco em Anços nas cascatas do Mourão, espectáculo. Logo também coloco fotos. E voltarei à serra ao longo da semana.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Já acalmou mas continua moderado persistente


----------



## StormRic (4 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

Depois de muita chuva, abertas com cumulus mediocris ou congestus.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Volta chuva forte


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

DILUVIO DE NOVO!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Aqui muito fraquinho ate agora, acumulados *3,6mm *a ver o que rende o resto do dia...

Rajada máxima de* 66km/h 
*
Agora estão *12,7ºC* o vento mais fraco e o sol espreita por vezes.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

Por aqui após uma pausa regressa a chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

@lourinhã 
Vento de sudoeste na ordem dos 50km/h com rajadas nos 70km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Chove bem outra vez...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Boa tarde, bem mas que dia ontem aqui no Couço, o acumulado foi de 45.6mm, hoje vou com 5.2mm, de referir que o rio já vai com água.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

fui dar uma volta depois da chuvada fica umas fotos:

a valeta da minha rua ao chegar ao fim da rua ao vale, ainda do lado de cá:






agora já do lado do vale:






na rua do vale uma pequena inundação  :






depois já na ribeira, reparem muita água a vir para a ribeira, do lado direito a água do campo do vale e da esquerda a água a vir da encosta:






eu nestas últimas 2 estava numa pequena "ilha" no meio da água que vinha a descer para a ribeira da encosta


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,

Hoje fui fazer uma caminhada na zona do Canha, perto do Montijo e fiquei extremamente satisfeito por ver algumas ribeiras já com um bruto caudal. Entretanto, por aqui o acumulado de hoje segue nos 7,5mm e recomeça agora a chover. Conforme o jonas_87 disse e bem, está realmente algum frio hoje, mesmo com predominância de ventos de Sul.

Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

a frente aqui deixou *17mm*  não esperava tanta chuva olhando para as previsões, 13.4ºC, parece vir lá mais qualquer coisa


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 16:20)

Belas couves, agora a Este, em direcção a Lisboa :


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte e persistente. Sem vento.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

Aqui caiu mais um aguaceiro forte, o acumulado de hoje vai em apenas *5,4mm 

14,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

recomeça a chover aqui  mas desta vez vem com mais vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

A chuva continua e é mais forte agora... muita água por todo o lado!


----------



## efcm (4 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

Voltinha por Sintra, 

Lagoa azul quase cheia, mas com o descarregador de fundo fechado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

Sigo sem chuva, e com sol que vai espreitando, o céu está escuro, hoje apenas choveu por volta do meio- dia, o dia de hoje, até agora rendeu cerca de 3 mm.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:15)

já faz sol, curto aguaceiro que passou:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

Outro aguaceiro forte persistente! Muita chuva a cair hoje...

Edit: Chove mesmo muito aqui! Ainda não acalmou...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

Atenção à celula que passou por aqui, foi brutal.
Chuva forte, vento forte e granizo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Outro aguaceiro forte persistente! Muita chuva a cair hoje...
> 
> Edit: Chove mesmo muito aqui! Ainda não acalmou...


Acalmou agora... choveu muito!


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Por aqui continuam  os aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Atenção à celula que passou por aqui, foi brutal.
> Chuva forte, vento forte e granizo.



A imagem de radar não confere o que se passou aqui na minha rua, foi tão localizado que a estação de Alcabideche que sigo os acumulados não registou precipitação, surreal. As árvores abanaram tanto, entraram algumas pedras de granizo pela chaminé.
Não deu tempo para filmar, demasiado rápido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

Voltou a chuva forte e persistente...


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

Boas.
Parece que vem mais chuvinha....para SW está escuro.


----------



## srr (4 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Aqui, passa um com chuva certinha fraca a moderada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Mais alguns aguaceiros, pós-frontais parecem ser abudantes.

Apenas* 6,6 mm* hoje mas muita água na estrada. Acho que já estamos a encher a barriga de chuva, não se podem queixar mais até ao final do Verão


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

que grandes cargas aqui por Alenquer, por vezes com  granizo à mistura


----------



## meko60 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

eu não disse....


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

jamestorm disse:


> que grandes cargas aqui por Alenquer, por vezes com  granizo à mistura


Se não chove nas encostas de Montejunto, é porque não chove mesmo.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (4 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Se não chove nas encostas de Montejunto, é porque não chove mesmo.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Sim não me poso queixar, esta zona mesmo assim tem sido algo poupada à seca...


----------



## pmtoliveira (4 Mar 2018 às 18:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> A imagem de radar não confere o que se passou aqui na minha rua, foi tão localizado que a estação de Alcabideche que sigo os acumulados não registou precipitação, surreal. As árvores abanaram tanto, entraram algumas pedras de granizo pela chaminé.
> Não deu tempo para filmar, demasiado rápido.


Eu estou perto de Alvide e não se viu nada disso.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

pmtoliveira disse:


> Eu estou perto de Alvide e não se viu nada disso.



Boas,
Pois, foi tremendamente localizado como está referido no post, foi apenas numa zona de Alcabideche.
Já que és da zona, o local exacto foi próximo do Largo de Alcabideche.
A convecção é assim mesmo.


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Pois, foi tremendamente localizado como está referido no post, foi apenas numa zona de Alcabideche.
> Já que és da zona, o local exacto foi próximo do Largo de Alcabideche.


Largo de Alcabideche, onde está o 'Casa do Victor', correcto? A minha madrinha mora perto na rua Manuel Henrique e tenho pessoal amigo na Rua da Pimenteira.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

PaulusLx disse:


> Largo de Alcabideche, onde está o 'Casa do Victor', correcto? A minha madrinha mora perto na rua Manuel Henrique e tenho pessoal amigo na Rua da Pimenteira.



Exacto, mas atenção não quero fazer muito alarido está tudo tranquilo,foram apenas uns 3 minutos de temporal. O que me fez confusão foi mesmo o radar não mostrar exactamente o que caiu por cá.


----------



## PaulusLx (4 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Quanto ao rio Mourão, em Anços e na Pedra Furada, hoje de manhã

Cascata de Anços:














​
Pedra Furada:



​As quatro fotos acima são da autoria do meu irmão. Eu mantive-me a tirar mais umas com a câmara 360º:

O Mourão antes da cascata de Anços https://photos.app.goo.gl/BGjxF1bDz9aMD39s2

O Mourão na Pedra Furada https://photos.app.goo.gl/ft7YL5o2Ee7FFXmC3





​


----------



## Microburst (4 Mar 2018 às 18:32)

Bom aguaceiro ainda há pouco também por aqui, e permanece a sensação de frio mesmo com o vento a soprar predominantemente de Sul/Sudoeste.

É impressão minha ou pelas imagens de satélite dá toda a sensação de que iremos ter uma noite animada?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

O rio Alviela, segue já a passos largos para submergir as primeiras estradas, faltando cerca de 2 metros.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

Pôr do sol "dramático" de hoje :








Caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados durante a tarde. 
*3,9 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

Aguaceiros fracos a cair agora.


----------



## AJJ (4 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

Em sao sebastiao o dia foi calmo. Algumas chuvas de fraca intensidade. Vento fraco.

Ja acabou a tempestade ?


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:43)

aguaceiro aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 19:54)

Aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2018 às 20:07)

Nascente do liz ontem


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:09)

Volta a chuva muito forte! Estou dentro de casa a ouvir o barulho da chuva no telhado, o que não é fácil...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:11)




----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Boas,

Deixo aqui as fotos de dois afluentes da ribeira de Colares.
Podia ter tirado muitas mais fotos, mas como devo lá voltar para a semana e principio haverá muito mais água,ficam guardadas para essa altura.










Bastante excedente de água nas bermas, tanto a sair do solo como de minas de água ao longo da estrada.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

Hoje vou com *6,8mm* até agora...

Desde Segunda *109,8mm*


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

outro aguaceiro em geral fraco


----------



## Caneira (4 Mar 2018 às 21:11)

Agora em Mem Martins,Sintra, granizo durante 2 min. Ficou apenas a chuva agora

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mar 2018 às 21:12)

Relâmpagos em Lisboa com alguma frequência!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:13)

Trovoada a N/NO
Já vi 2 raios.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:14)

Mais chuva forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:28)

A trovoada foi na costa de Sintra.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Boas!

Fim-de-semana animado em termos meteorológicos! 

Ontem de manhã andei pela Península de Setúbal, apanhei chuva torrencial estradas cheias de lençóis de água e ainda vi cair um raio numa palmeira junto ao Pingo Doce de Azeitão. Durante a tarde já em Santo Estêvão sucederam-se os aguaceiros sendo que alguns foram fortes.

Por agora o radar mostra muitos aguaceiros um pouco por todo o país, sendo que um deles parece encaminhar-se aqui para Santo Estêvão! 

Amanha regresso a Leiria!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

Os aguaceiros moderado/forte continuam...


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Mar 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite
O dia acordou fresco com 4.7°C de mínima e algum nevoeiro.
Após uma tarde de chuva, algumas vezes moderada,  neste momento não chove.
O acumulado é de 10.2mm e a temperatura de 8.7°C
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite ...


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Mar 2018 às 22:19)

Apesar de tudo foi um dia com menos chuva do que estava a espera. Mas a terra ainda esta com muita capacidade de absorção, noto a diferença para as alturas que as terras estavam mesmo saturadas. Imagem virada a Sul, Arados Samora Correia, a estrada tem poucos charcos.







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

Parece que a zona de Leiria vai ser a primeira a receber esta instabilidade que está a chegar à costa...


----------



## Brites (4 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que a zona de Leiria vai ser a primeira a receber esta instabilidade que está a chegar à costa...


Venha ela cheia de força, e que sobre qualquer coisita aqui para Pombal! 
A linha parece vir bem definida! Esperança...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

Em desenvolvimento


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Miguel96 disse:


> Em desenvolvimento


E começam a surgir os primeiros ecos vermelhos...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Vêem-se uns belos flashes provenientes dessa linha de instabilidade, nas livecams da Beachcam. 
Por aqui, a noite segue bem calminha. O céu vai ficando cada vez mais encoberto.


----------



## JCARL (4 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vêem-se uns belos flashes provenientes dessa linha de instabilidade, nas livecams da Beachcam.
> Por aqui, a noite segue bem calminha. O céu vai ficando cada vez mais encoberto.


Quais?


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

minima: *5.6ºC *(*-5.4ºC*)
maxima: *14.4ºC *(-1.5ºC)
acumulado: *17.7mm*
actual: *8.7ºC*, veremos o que a noite nos trás


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

JCARL disse:


> Quais?


Já vi nesta da Nazaré, mas parece ter cessado:
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-da-nazare/


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

Bomba agr em Alfeizerão.. Tudo estremeceu.. agora é o dilúvio!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (4 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

trovoada


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2018 às 23:53)

Boa noite. Hoje tudo muito mais calmo que ontem. Apenas 4.1mm registados.


----------



## Dematos (4 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

Já se ouve! Começa a cair!


----------



## Brites (4 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

Dematos disse:


> Já se ouve! Começa a cair!


Ora aí está primeiro flash...sai um cigarrinho para ir apreciar a coisa  i love that


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

Aguaceiro monumental acompanhado de muito granizo! A estrada ficou quase toda branca 

... minutos depois:

Ronco enorme! Longo... não é está um pouco longe, mas este deve ter sido de respeito!!!


Pronto... andei a cuscar o tópico Sul e ficou a página aberta. Agora já estou no tópico certo.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mar 2018 às 23:57)

Já se ouve a trovoada ao longe.


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Mar 2018 às 23:58)

Ela anda aí 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (4 Mar 2018 às 23:58)

manganao disse:


> trovoada


http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/santa-cruz/


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Já ouço trovoada!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj_teko (5 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

Saraivada


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

já chove forte


----------



## manganao (5 Mar 2018 às 00:24)

porra que trovoada


----------



## rick80 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Longo ronco bem audível agora mesmo...  

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dematos (5 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

Pouco se passou por aqui; tudo calmo novamente!


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Chove com muita intensidade.


----------



## manganao (5 Mar 2018 às 00:33)

está sobre as caldas a trovoada


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade.



A trovoada continua parece estar a aproximar-se


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Parece que vem qualquer coisa tambem para a AML nas proximas horas

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 00:43)

Granizada por Carnaxide! Espetacular!!


----------



## RickStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 00:45)

Que grande carga de água que agora aqui caiu! Está prevista alguma animação aqui por Lisboa hoje?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 00:47)

Os alarmes dos carros até apitaram com tanto granizo! Os relvados ficaram branquinhos!
Já acalmou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Carga de água a começar agora! Aumenta o vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Que chuvada torrencial em Alvalade!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Round 2 mas mais breve, ouço alarmes de carros.

Edit: Granizo.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Aqui parecia vir direitinha mas acabou por desviar um pouco para sul. Ainda choveu bastante forte com granizo mas claramente passou de raspão. O vento rodou a noroeste e arrefeceu bastante, 8 graus, como uma frente fria. Célula suspeita? 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

rozzo disse:


> Aqui parecia vir direitinha mas acabou por desviar um pouco para sul. Ainda choveu bastante forte com granizo mas claramente passou de raspão. O vento rodou a noroeste e arrefeceu bastante, 8 graus, como uma frente fria. Célula suspeita?
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Interessante foi não ter produzido atividade eléctrica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 00:58)

Acumulado de ontem ficou nos *8,6 mm*,* 110 mm* totais do evento.

Célula que passou à bocado largou bem.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mar 2018 às 00:59)

Há instantes acabou de cair um fortíssimo aguaceiro com granizo à mistura por aqui também!!!
Até os alarmes dos carros dispararam... O vento soprou com bastante intensidade à sua passagem! Nada de trovoada por enquanto..


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

Confirmo as rajadas fortes à passagem da célula. Realmente a assinatura no radar era suspeita, se não foi uma pequena SC, deve ter sido parecido. A avenida continua cheia de água, encheu em literalmente 10 segundos, a visibilidade quando estava a chover era muito, muito reduzida.


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Interessante foi não ter produzido atividade eléctrica.



Também reparei nisso, existe algum produto de previsão meteorológica que se possa consultar sobre condições para atividade eléctrica?


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Aqui nada acontece, gastei as minhas fichas todas da sorte no dia de sabado...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

Já para não falar no tombo que a temperatura deu em boa parte das estações amadoras lisboetas (cerca de 3°C/4°C em poucos minutos). Interessante. 
Tudo calminho, por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 01:13)

por aqui tudo calmo, acabou passar aguaceiro raspão a norte


----------



## Trinity (5 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

A norte de Lisboa até "faz fumo". Quem terá inventado pela primeira vez esta expressão ?


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 01:33)

aguaceiro agora puxado a vento  máximo moderado 10ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 01:39)

Ninguém a reportar da Ericeira?
De acordo com o blitzortung e com as webcams está bem agreste por lá. 
Trovoada bastante frequente! (5 relâmpagos por minuto)


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 01:40)

Belos flashes por lá, sim.

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/ericeira/


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 01:52)

aguaceiro forte  surgiu uma coisinha pequena deve ser isso


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 01:53)

Vento a intensificar com a passagem de células de raspão a norte de mim


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 01:55)

É pena não haver ninguém a relatar...





Belo flash a norte daqui.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2018 às 02:02)

Alenquer: esta aqui trovoada perto do lado Oeste. Chove bem agora.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

Trovão forte agora. Chuva fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 02:06)

jamestorm disse:


> Trovão forte agora. Chuva fraca.


Vi o clarão daqui. 
Por aqui continua tudo calmo.


----------



## RickStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 02:07)

Ela anda perto, ela anda perto...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:08)

ouvi trovão ao longe


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:08)

As células vêm aí. Estão ao redor de Sines
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> As células vêm aí. Estão ao redor de Sines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acho que querias meter isto no seguimento sul


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:12)

outro trovão este mais audível mas ainda longe, se ela aguenta-se a travessia do Tejo para este lado era tão bom

9.9ºC


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2018 às 02:15)

Que grande eco alaranjado a passar na zona de Arruda dos Vinhos, parece vir a caminho de Alenquer


----------



## RickStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 02:15)

Cada vez que há trovoadas só me lembro desta bojarda que vi no youtube...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

ja estou de janela aberta, minha janela do quarto fica virada para W, veremos se aguenta-se, mas nos ultimos minutos já não tenho ouvido trovões, por aqui vai chovendo fraco


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:23)

BINGO! grande relâmpago!


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:35)

acontece sempre o mesmo estou com o telemóvel a filmar 10min ou mais nada, tiro a gravação faz outro relâmpago  este trovão agora a janela estremeceu  e chove moderado


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:40)

trovões fortes agora já estou a apanhar agora


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:44)

está a passar de raspão, consigo ouvir a chuva forte ao longe! a Glória do Ribatejo está a levar com ela em cheio


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:49)

GRANIZADA!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 02:57)

afinal aquilo que ouvia ao longe era o granizo porque cada vez eu ia ouvindo mais perto até que começou a cair granizo na minha tola , só durou meio minuto o granizo, depois ficou chuva forte  durante 2 ou 3 min e agora já mal chove apanhei mesmo a pontinha, melhor que nada, no video penso que apanhei 2 ou 3 clarões resta saber se algum raio mas penso que foi só clarões, vou ver agora o video deitado na cama e amanhã partilho no forum os frames se valer a pena

desculpem lá tanta resposta seguida no fórum, mas tinha de partilhar, foi uma boa aventura


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 03:34)

Wouuuuuuu!!! Grande estrondo!!!


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 03:36)

Outro!!! 

Que brutos!


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 03:50)

São uns atrás dos outros! Se entrar em terra assim poucos são os que não acordam. Está relativamente longe e os roncos são poderosos!...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 03:54)

Muitos ecos vermelhos a chegarem à costa e a manterem se dentro de terra, acho que deve está um autêntico dilúvio debaixo daquelas células. Vamos a ver se não ocorrem fenómenos extremos.

Por aqui só continua o vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 04:05)

Aquele eco roxo passou pra vermelho evai entrar na zona de São Martinho do Porto.

Continuo a ouvir roncos enormes ao longe! Imagem brutal no blitzortung


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 04:17)

Isto parece um ronco contínuo!


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 04:25)

Rajadas de vento muito forte de repente! 
COntinuam roncos ao longe!


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 04:29)

Isto está feio por cá!


----------



## jcsmonteiro (5 Mar 2018 às 04:43)

Eco vermelho a passar na zona da maceira. Que doideira!!!


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Mar 2018 às 04:46)

@lourinhã 
Vento, chuva e trovoada


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 04:46)

Acabei de ver uma mesa de esplanada atravessar a passadeira em frente a minha casa! 
Pensava eu que já tinha visto tudo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 04:50)

Eco vermelho a vir para a linha de Sintra


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 05:18)

Deixei de ouvir roncos há uns 20 minutos...
Voltaram agora com força. 
Roncos, rajadas de vento muito fortes e aguaceiro pesado!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 05:37)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Iuri (5 Mar 2018 às 05:40)

Xiça, célula violenta acaba de passar por Cascais...


----------



## efcm (5 Mar 2018 às 05:41)

Trovoada e uma bela carga de água que já dura à uns 5 minutos, já deve ser o suficiente para algumas inundações.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mar 2018 às 05:45)

Chuva forte. Trovão audível. Até  as janelas estrrmeceram. 995 hPa. 12.6°C.


----------



## Iuri (5 Mar 2018 às 06:02)

Aqui demorou uns minutos. Chuva forte com rajadas...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 06:03)

Porra o que se passa lá fora, acordei com vento chuva forte e pelo barulho granizo


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Mar 2018 às 06:38)

Bom dia
Por aqui tudo muito calmo. 
Não chove, vento a zeros e temperatura nos 8.1°C
Acumulado durante a noite de 6.8 mm
Dormi que nem uma pedra, não ouvi nada.
....
Vem lá qualquer coisa.!!!  Trovão distante neste momento


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2018 às 07:17)

Não dormi nada a noite inteira. Ouvi trovoada ate abanou as janelas.

Chuva que pareciam pedras a cair com longa duraçao


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 07:17)

E agora acordei de novo, trovoada


----------



## windchill (5 Mar 2018 às 07:45)

Bom dia!
Aqui pela zona do Seixal a madrugada foi de alguns aguaceiros mas pouca actividade eléctrica.
Ainda assim consegui apanhar isto....





Menos mal....


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 07:55)

Aguaceiro muito violento por aqui com queda de granizo de dimensões já bem grandinhas. 






Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 08:03)

Bom dia, caiu uma grande carga de granizo agora mesmo, até acordei assustado com barulho


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 08:04)

Trovoada


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2018 às 08:13)

Zona de entrecampos está sol


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2018 às 08:15)

Hoje a malta da Ericeira teve direito a um despertador à maneira.
Bomba matinal. 




_____

Esta é para guardar no arquivo...wow


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia. Vento e mais vento e um céu muito ameaçador. E começou a chover moderadamente. Mas, repito, a nota principal vai para o vento... muito forte!


----------



## cepp1 (5 Mar 2018 às 08:23)

que noite surreal em Leiria, chuva e trovoada como à muito não ouvia.


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2018 às 08:25)

Chuva volta com intensidade em entrecampos.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Mar 2018 às 08:29)

Agora 8.8°C 
Vista para oeste


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia!
Não me apercebi de qualquer trovoada durante a madrugada. Hoje dormi que nem uma pedra.  
O destaque vai mesmo para o vento muito forte neste momento! É impressionante!


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

O vento sopra de forma impressionante. Registo 67km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2018 às 09:15)

Aguaceiro súbito é  intensivo em Coimbra com algum granizo à mistura 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2018 às 09:16)

criz0r disse:


> O vento sopra de forma impressionante. Registo 67km/h de rajada máxima.


De facto, também por aqui o vento sopra com muita intensidade, pena eu não ter nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas diria que o vento sopra por aqui de forma moderada a forte com rajadas, as árvores curvam-se todas de uma maneira que acredito que as rajadas sejam da ordem dos 60/70km/h se não for mais.
Edit: Por aqui na zona muitos contentores do lixo derrubados.


----------



## Aspvl (5 Mar 2018 às 09:22)

Rajadas de vento de considerável intensidade na Baixa de Lisboa. Vi um caixote a ser derrubado e, pelo que me pareceu, estava bastante cheio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Por aqui acordei por volta das 5:15, sobressaltado devido ao vento forte, aguaceiros fortes, granizo e trovoada, este evento durou cerca de 10 a 15 minutos.
A manhã segue agora com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Aguaceiros moderados e vento forte com rajadas.

Acumulado de ontem: *2,7 mm *
Acumulado de hoje até agora: *1,8 mm *

Mínima: *10,8ºC *
T. Atual: *12,6ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento moderado de Oeste 20,5 Km/h


----------



## srr (5 Mar 2018 às 09:50)

Abrantes :
Noite de Chuva e uma "bomba" as 05h00,
Vai alternando entre aguaceiros fracos a semi-moderados - Que somam 13mm nas ultimas 24H.


----------



## AJJ (5 Mar 2018 às 09:55)

Chove imenso agora nas Amoreiras


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

Céu escuro a Oeste, vem lá mais obra  

EDIT: Cá está ele, chove torrencialmente


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia muita chuva  e trovoada até há pouco tempo para o resto do dia não espero grande coisa visto que os aguaceiros serão cada vez menos frequentes de qualquer modo já choveu muito bem hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 10:03)




----------



## tucha (5 Mar 2018 às 10:07)

Um verdadeiro temporal aqui por Lisboa e desde há mais de uma hora atrás, grandes cargas de água de vez em quando, intercalando com abertas, vento fortissimo (só para se ter uma ideia á pouco dentro do carro, o carro abanava, e já vi queda de granizo por 2 vezes hoje...
E o trovão gigantesco ás 5.30 da manha, aqui por Lisboa, alguém ouviu, seguido de uma imensa chuvada que deve ter demorado uns 10 minutos??? Não sei se foi por ser muito grande ou se foi por eu estar a dormir ferrada, mas apanhei um susto tremendo, só ao fins de uns minutos é que me recuperei eheheh
Deve ter caido bem perto, alguém consegue saber onde e me informar?? Tenho alguma curiosidade...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2018 às 10:14)

tucha disse:


> Um verdadeiro temporal aqui por Lisboa e desde há mais de uma hora atrás, grandes cargas de água de vez em quando, intercalando com abertas, vento fortissimo (só para se ter uma ideia á pouco dentro do carro, o carro abanava, e já vi queda de granizo por 2 vezes hoje...
> E o trovão gigantesco ás 5.30 da manha, aqui por Lisboa, alguém ouviu, seguido de uma imensa chuvada que deve ter demorado uns 10 minutos??? Não sei se foi por ser muito grande ou se foi por eu estar a dormir ferrada, mas apanhei um susto tremendo, só ao fins de uns minutos é que me recuperei eheheh
> Deve ter caido bem perto, alguém consegue saber onde e me informar?? Tenho alguma curiosidade...



Deve ter sido este na zona da lapa  mas deve ter sido mesmo muito pertinho de ti , porque até nem foi muito forte! apenas 13.6 ka


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

Bom dia! 

Viagem atribulada para Leiria, com muita chuva, algum granizo e trovoada!

Agora já em Leiria céu muito nublado mas de momento não chove mas o radar promete mais.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mar 2018 às 10:25)

Acordei com este estoiro, apesar de parecer fraco foi muito perto da zona onde vivo, e o mais curioso é que produziu estas 4 DEA's todas no mesmo minuto e segundo.

Até ao momento, 13,7mm acumulados.


----------



## *Marta* (5 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia! 

Também acordei com o estrondo das 5.30 da manhã, e foi um senhor estrondo. Não foi apenas por estar a dormir, e eu nem moro perto da Lapa... 

Estou por Oeiras neste momento e por cá tem estado chuva forte com rajadas de vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 10:48)

Bom dia a todos! Noite e manhã com alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas nada demasiado. Vento calmo sem trovoada.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Alenquer: temporal toda a manhã e continua agora com chuva, depois de algumas abertas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

foi uma noite agitada  mesmo antes de deitar às 3h, acordei às 6h e depois às 7h e pouco, a das 3h consegui apanhar 3 clarões, mas é isso só clarões só mostra "borrões" brancos no céu, nem vale muito a pena, tirei um para dar exemplo:


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

deixo também aqui a altura como o radar estava e as descargas (sou o pontinho preto):












EDIT 2min depois: já agora deixo as descargas da trovoada que acordei às 7h e pouco:


----------



## tucha (5 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

Ups, esta resposta era para o Ricardo Carvalho, que me tinha respondido e já agora obrigado.

Enganei-me na citação...




DaniFR disse:


> Acordei com este estoiro, apesar de parecer fraco foi muito perto da zona onde vivo, e o mais curioso é que produziu estas 4 DEA's todas no mesmo minuto e segundo.
> 
> Até ao momento, 13,7mm acumulados.





tucha disse:


> Pois não sei se foi esse, mas se foi estranho o ter ouvido com tanta força, já que moro na zona Oriental de Lisboa, bem perto do parque das Nações...


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

aguaceiro puxado a vento


----------



## Aspvl (5 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Deve ter sido este na zona da lapa  mas deve ter sido mesmo muito pertinho de ti , porque até nem foi muito forte! apenas 13.6 ka



Caiu no pára-raios da Basílica, quase de certeza!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Sigo agora com sol e vento moderado.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Boas!

Algumas abertas aqui em Leiria por agora, sempre dá para o sol dar um ar da sua graça. Durante a tarde os aguaceiros devem diminuir de intensidade e frequência.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:22)

sigo com *13.6mm*
aguaceiro que acabou de passar:


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

Depois do estrondo que me acordou às 5:30 da manhã, por agora tudo calmo, céu com abertas e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## tucha (5 Mar 2018 às 12:38)

E mais uma carga de água violenta tocada a vento aqui por Lisboa...
Impressionante o que tem chuvido hoje desde que começou a manhã...
Arrisco-me a dizer que está a ser o pior dia, pelo menos a nivel de vento, o vento tem estado muito, mas mesmo muito forte!!!


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

Escuridão a Oeste, mais um dilúvio a chegar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

Aspvl disse:


> Caiu no pára-raios da Basílica, quase de certeza!


Não sei, mas de uma coisa temos a certeza! Acordou a @tucha  Ahahah...


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

Boas

Madrugada com um trovão bem em cima e nada mais, foi apenas para acordar e fazer ficar ao frio...

Acumulados desde as 00h *5,6mm*


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Já chegou, chuva forte e ventania  

EDIT 1 min: Parou, foi curto mas intenso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Acumulado segue em *6,3 mm*, devem continuar os aguaceiros pela tarde.


----------



## RStorm (5 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

O sol já brilha    mas não deve ser por muito tempo...
Acumulado segue nos *3,9 mm *


----------



## homem do mar (5 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

bom dia por aqui a manha tem sido marcado por períodos de chuva moderada alternando  com abertas, temperatura nos 13ºgraus.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

acabou de passar outro aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

lá vai ele


----------



## Rachie (5 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

Mais uma forte chuvada em Alfragide. Tem sido uma constante toda a manhã, já tendo havido queda de granizo também por aqui.
Vento fortíssimo. Foi um desafio giro atravessar hoje a ponte (que esteve ou ainda está interdita a motas).

Edit: 2 minutos depois, céu azul e sol


----------



## tone (5 Mar 2018 às 14:07)

Lisboa molhada, ora aguaceiro forte, ora sol. 
Vento e grande sensação de frio.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

Por aqui sucedem-se os aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas de curta duração


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Luis Filipe (5 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

tucha disse:


> Um verdadeiro temporal aqui por Lisboa e desde há mais de uma hora atrás, grandes cargas de água de vez em quando, intercalando com abertas, vento fortissimo (só para se ter uma ideia á pouco dentro do carro, o carro abanava, e já vi queda de granizo por 2 vezes hoje...
> E o trovão gigantesco ás 5.30 da manha, aqui por Lisboa, alguém ouviu, seguido de uma imensa chuvada que deve ter demorado uns 10 minutos??? Não sei se foi por ser muito grande ou se foi por eu estar a dormir ferrada, mas apanhei um susto tremendo, só ao fins de uns minutos é que me recuperei eheheh
> Deve ter caido bem perto, alguém consegue saber onde e me informar?? Tenho alguma curiosidade...


Também ouvi aqui por Sacavém, acordou me, até os alarmes dos carros ficaram todos a tocar. Deve de ter sido muito perto daqui.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (5 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não sei, mas de uma coisa temos a certeza! Acordou a @tucha  Ahahah...




Mas eu tb acordo com qualquer coisa, desde que seja uma bela de uma trovoada,  e confesso que adoro trovoadas , especialmente á noite...
Mas este pareceu-me bem forte, não sei porquê, dai ter tido a sensação que tivesse caido da zona Oriental da cidade...

E por aqui, continua a ventania medonha, trabalho numa zona de descampado com muitas árvores entre o Lumiar e Telheiras, e parece que por aqui a ventania ainda é maior, a estradas está cheia de ramos pequenos e muita caruma dos pinheiros... 
Agora e desde á umas duas horas atrás a chuva parou, os aguaceiros desapareceram para para darem lugar a um céu com algum sol, com  muitas muitas nuvens pelo meio, umas da cor do algodão e  outras bem escuras...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

tucha disse:


> Ups, esta resposta era para o Ricardo Carvalho, que me tinha respondido e já agora obrigado.
> 
> Enganei-me na citação...


Também acordei com esse ronco pelas 05:35h na zona do Parque das Nações... para ter acordado pensava que fosse um com mais do que 13kA. Mas como a hora coincide...


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2018 às 15:34)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Também acordei com esse ronco pelas 05:35h na zona do Parque das Nações... para ter acordado pensava que fosse um com mais do que 13kA. Mas como a hora coincide...



Também ouvi esse trovão , estava na minha casa em Unhos e as janelas até estremeceram. Pensei que tivesse sido mais próximo e forte do que aquilo que o mapa das DEA do Ipma nos mostra.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Boa tarde, bem mas que inicio de dia mesmo fantástico, quando fui para o trabalho, abateu-se logo uma valente trovoada, muitos raios e trovões, também caiu algum granizo, já há muito tempo que não via um inicio de dia assim, chego ao Couço e vejo que a Davis acumulou 13.2mm, este está ser um dos melhores eventos.


----------



## Sandie (5 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

Bolas, toda a gente a falar do trovão e da chuva, e eu não ouvi coisíssima nenhuma esta noite 

Por aqui tem sido igual ao já relatado, períodos de chuva moderada a forte, que passaram a aguaceiros. Agora sol, mas o vento tem-se intensificado. Algumas rajadas muito razoáveis ....


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 15:54)

estrada cortada antes de Coruche:







Rio Sorraia na ponte do rebolo no vale, entre Fajarda e Biscainho:


----------



## Candy (5 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

VOcês conseguem abrir os links dos Modelos? Não consigo abrir nenhum.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

Aparte do aguaceiro mais intenso e de granizo desta manhã, o restante dia tem sido palco de aguaceiros essencialmente moderados.
O vento, tem vindo a acalmar desde o início da tarde e vai soprando forte aquando da passagem de células mais expressivas. Rajada máxima de *67km/h* e acumulado de *4,8mm* desde a meia noite.


----------



## nettle (5 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

Este foi o meu despertador a meio da noite... A mim acordou-me, segundo a esposa estremeceu a casa toda! A seguir foi um dilúvio com pedrinhas a bater nas telhas. Assustador!






A minha casa fica a menos de um quilómetro, onde está assinalada com uma cruz azul.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Aguaceiro em Coruche


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria durante a tarde ainda tivemos alguns aguaceiros, em geral curtos e de fraca intensidade. 
Por agora o sol brilha com algumas nuvens a fazer-lhe companhia!


----------



## meko60 (5 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde!
Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros,por vezes fortes,principalmente atá à hora do almoço. Tarde com boas abertas ,mas fresquinha.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Dia pouco chuvoso ainda assim acumulados hoje *6,0mm* e um total desde Segunda de* 115,8mm
*
Máxima de* 15,3ºC*
Mínima de* 9,6ºC
*
Rajada máxima de* 56km/h
*
Agora estão *13,5ºC *e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

aguaceiro que passou por Coruche:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Boas,
3 mm a lotaria não deu para mais.

A precipitação fraca a moderada deve regressar lá para meia noite e permanecerá durante a madrugada.
Olhando para o resto da semana ,sexta feira destaca se bem pelos acumulados elevados,vamos ver.


Hoje na ribeira das vinhas em Cascais, a linha de água corre límpida e com bom caudal, excelentes sinais pois esta ribeira passa por zonas cársicas e perde sempre algum caudal ate chegar a Cascais. Atendendo ao que ainda vai chover acredito num caudal consistente numa escala temporal mais alargada.
Fica a foto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 21:01)

Litoral norte e centro a receber mais células agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 22:25)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2018 às 22:34)

Na ultima madrugada a estação do Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras registou rajada máxima de 98 km/h. Impressionante.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

Eco vermelho a passar aqui por perto de Alfeizerão.. por enquanto ja caiem umas pingas grossas!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Agora chuva torrencial e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes!!

Dilúvio 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Eco vermelho a passar aqui por perto de Alfeizerão.. por enquanto ja caiem umas pingas grossas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os aguaceiros estão a fintar Leiria, o radar mostra ecos interessantes a passar a Norte e a Sul, mas algum há-de cá vir parar mais tarde ou mais cedo!


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

MSantos disse:


> Os aguaceiros estão a fintar Leiria, o radar mostra ecos interessantes a passar a Norte e a Sul, mas algum há-de cá vir parar!


Foi um aguaceiro fortíssimo! Pena so ter durado 4/5m!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

Acabou agora mesmo de cair um aguaceiro fortíssimo. Bem audível a sua passagem

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Acumulado a subir agora com a chegada de linhas de células, nos *8 mm*


----------



## Aspvl (6 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

Boa noite 

Aguaceiro forte e curto, aqui pela Baixa.


----------



## Sandie (6 Mar 2018 às 00:02)

E eis que a chuva recomeça ....


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

minima: *8.0ºC *(+2.4ºC)
maxima: *13.3ºC *(-1.1ºC)
acumulado: *15.0mm*
actual: *8.6ºC*


----------



## Teya (6 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Boa noite, neste momento aguaceiro poderoso com vento forte a acompanhar, para destoar do dia tranquilo de aguaceiros dispersos de chuva fraca.
Temperatura segue nos 11,2ºC e 1001 hPa (a mais alta dos últimos dias)


----------



## Sandie (6 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

Por aqui foi fraquinho, e já passou. Mas nota-se uma baixa de temperatura em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 01:45)

acabou de passar aguaceiro  9.3ºC

para hoje espero um acumulado bem mais baixo que os ultimos dias


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2018 às 02:14)

Trovão a Oeste daqui..pareceu longe, mas anda aí trovoada


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 02:20)

jamestorm disse:


> Trovão a Oeste daqui..pareceu longe, mas anda aí trovoada



IPMA tem 1 descarga entre sobral de monte agraço e torres vedras talvez tenha sido essa


----------



## Candy (6 Mar 2018 às 02:39)

Venda do Pinheiro, grande estrondo agora!!! 
Granizo... muito!!!


----------



## Teya (6 Mar 2018 às 02:40)

Acho que ouvi um trovão, será?


----------



## jamestorm (6 Mar 2018 às 02:43)

Sim deve ter sido esse mesmo, estou em Alenquer..ouvi há pouco outro. Vai chovendo fraco aqui. 


david 6 disse:


> IPMA tem 1 descarga entre sobral de monte agraço e torres vedras talvez tenha sido essa


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 02:47)

Por aqui despeço me com chuva em geral moderada


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 03:04)

Opa a sério ainda não é esta noite que durmo, trovoada!!! chuva forte


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 03:12)

Que estrondo


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2018 às 03:46)

Chove bem por aqui com algum vento.

Edit: Rajadas fortes.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Mar 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia
É assim que estamos por aqui
8.1°C
6.0 mm
De este a oeste


----------



## srr (6 Mar 2018 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Por aqui quase podia replicar a Foto do Whortas . Choveu toda a noite, e rendeu 2.20mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Boas,

Fazendo um_ refresh_ aqui dos dados, Ulgueira amanhã à tarde noite deve chegar aos *100 mm.*
Por cá ainda nos *64 mm*, pontos positivos, já vamos com 9 dias consecutivos  de chuva, sendo que o regime da mesma tem sido moderada,excelente para os solos e rede hidrográfica aqui da zona.




__________________________________

Relativamente à descarga eléctrica mencionada pela @Candy  em Venda do Pinheiro,Mafra foi brutal mesmo, segundo IPMA foi de *+178,3* kAmp.
As descargas estão de facto muito violentas, vai lá vai.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

david 6 disse:


> Que estrondo



Começo achar que a teoria da compensão também se estendeu  à potencia das DEAS.
Esse petardo que falas:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Mar 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia, noite de alguns aguaceiros, vou com 4.8mm, em relação á trovoada não me apercebi de nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

Por aqui foi uma noite e madrugada, até cerca das 7 horas, de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

A madrugada nada acumulou, mas os aguaceiros que têm marcado presença durante este início de manhã, já renderam *1,2mm*.
Espera-se nas próximas horas, uma diminuição gradual da nebulosidade e algum sol que também é preciso. 13,2ºC actuais e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

O acumulado subiu um pouco *4,6 mm*.
Amanhã ao final da tarde regressa a animação, chuva e vento forte.
O ECMWF para Sexta-feira está a colocar muita chuva  para cá,cerca de *50 mm,* os valores devem mudar até lá, ainda assim situação acompanhar.






Fonte: https://www.yr.no/


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Céu bastante carregado, na zona entre Entroncamento e Constancia, no radar observa-se um eco amarelo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Informação sobre as estradas submersas pelo Ribatejo, e visto que a chuva vai voltar, creio que depois mais estradas se juntarão a estas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

tive em Santarém, tive despir o quispo, o carro lá marcava 15ºC cheguei aqui tive voltar a vesti-lo com frio , o carro marcava 11ºC a minha estação tem *10.8ºC*, aguaceiro pelas valetas e pelo radar deve ter sido intenso , agora só já cai uns pingos


----------



## RStorm (6 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

Bom dia

Manhã nublada com aguaceiros fracos. Ontem não choveu mais desde o meu último post, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *4,2 mm *e finalmente a minha estação atingiu os *100 mm*, sendo que acumulação anual segue nos *104,1 mm*. 
Por hoje não espero mais nada, amanhã logo teremos novamente animação 

Máxima de ontem: *14,8ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *10,2ºC *
Acumulado de hoje até agora: *5,7 mm *
T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento fraco de Norte 6,5 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2018 às 13:30)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria só choveu de madrugada, durante a manhã o céu oscilou entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade.

Por agora algum Sol entre nuvens e 14ºC nas estações WU da cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 13:35)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria só choveu de madrugada, durante a manhã o céu oscilou entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade.
> 
> Por agora algum Sol entre nuvens e 14ºC nas estações WU da cidade.


Eu aqui tive vários aguaceiros moderados esta manhã. De noite tive vários aguaceiros bem fortes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, vento fraco de Oeste, céu encoberto por altostratus e alguns estratocumulus. 14,1°C, 61%.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

Aguaceiros já renderam *9 mm*.

Rio Jamor com um caudal volumoso, os patos lá agradecem


----------



## tucha (6 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

E hoje aqui por Lisboa, um dia muito, muito calmo, seguramente o dia mais calmo destes ultimos dias todos de chuvadas e ventanias...
Céu muito carregado, desde cedo, mas ausencia total de chuva...
A maior diferença para ontem foi o vento, ontem vento fortissimo, com rajadas brutais, hoje quase ausência de vento, ou quando sopra é fraco..
Sente-se é um pouco mais de frio do que ontem, mas nada de mais...
O que poderemos aguardar para o final do dia e para a noite, para hoje???


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

A tarde segue com vento moderado, e com sol.
Os solos aproveitam estas abertas para irem deitando água.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

céu encoberto, acumulado *13.1mm*, não esperava tanto a trovoada da noite ajudou bastante neste acumulado, 12.3ºC
nas próximas 24h não espero nada, se cair algo é surpresa para mim, só espero agora amanhã para o final do dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

tucha disse:


> E hoje aqui por Lisboa, um dia muito, muito calmo, seguramente o dia mais calmo destes ultimos dias todos de chuvadas e ventanias...
> Céu muito carregado, desde cedo, mas ausencia total de chuva...
> A maior diferença para ontem foi o vento, ontem vento fortissimo, com rajadas brutais, hoje quase ausência de vento, ou quando sopra é fraco..
> Sente-se é um pouco mais de frio do que ontem, mas nada de mais...
> O que poderemos aguardar para o final do dia e para a noite, para hoje???


Em princípio a pausa deve continuar, devemos ter o maior período de acalmia deste mega evento. 
A chuva deve voltar só amanhã ao final do dia.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

Céu a descobrir.

Para ENE e WNW:










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

aqui neste momento estou na fronteira do céu encoberto e céu limpo mas ainda estou no lado sombrio  12ºC


----------



## tucha (6 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Em princípio a pausa deve continuar, devemos ter o maior período de acalmia deste mega evento.
> A chuva deve voltar só amanhã ao final do dia.


Sim, já o estamos a ter, hoje um dia que anda mas mesmo nada teve a ver com o dia de ontem, a instabilidade do tempo pode mesmo ser brutal...
Ok, obrigado pela informação, assim vai dar para secar uma roupita....


----------



## Candy (6 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fazendo um_ refresh_ aqui dos dados, Ulgueira amanhã à tarde noite deve chegar aos *100 mm.*
> Por cá ainda nos *64 mm*, pontos positivos, já vamos com 9 dias consecutivos  de chuva, sendo que o regime da mesma tem sido moderada,excelente para os solos e rede hidrográfica aqui da zona.
> ...



Eu vinha na A8... Foi mesmo atrás de mim! 
O carro pareceu tremer. Nunca me tinha acontecido e cresci com as trovoadas fortíssimas que havia em Peniche na década de 70.
Confesso que foi um susto, no meio de uma A8 deserta.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

Boa tarde. 
Não sei se tenho os problemas do pluviometro resolvidos, sei que perdi dados numa altura muito interessante. Enfim. 
Fiz médias dos valores apresentados por estações que considero credíveis, assim consigo ter uma ideia sobre o que terá caído.
Hoje sigo com um acumulado de 1.6 mm, 13.3°c no momento e 68%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Poente na Póvoa, agora. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (6 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

Céu a escurecer bastante neste momento por aqui. Caíram uns aguaceiros aos instantes atrás. Poderá vir mais.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Boas,

O acumulado do dia mantém-se em *1,2mm*, isto apesar de ter caído um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração há cerca de 20m.
A noite já vai seguindo fria com 10,9ºC e vento fraco. A pressão vai subindo gradualmente e já está nos 10009,3hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2018 às 21:50)

Boas,

*4,6 mm.*

Sigo com temperatura algo baixa, cerca *7,7ºC* não esperava que descesse tanto, lá está bastou estar vento fraco e céu pouco nublado e a temperatura caiu bem.
Para amanhã o GFS carregou na precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

Céu pouco nublado, mínima a fazer-se agora com *7ºC*

Acumulado do dia manteve-se nos *9 mm*, a manter a tradição de +-10 mms/dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

Candy disse:


> Eu vinha na A8... Foi mesmo atrás de mim!
> O carro pareceu tremer. Nunca me tinha acontecido e cresci com as trovoadas fortíssimas que havia em Peniche na década de 70.
> Confesso que foi um susto, no meio de uma A8 deserta.



Acredito,faço ideia o susto.
No próximo 9 de Março, faz 5 anos que assisti a maior trovoada na minha vida numa aldeia a norte de Mafra, ali perto do Sobral da Abelheira conforme aparece no mapa. Foram 3 descargas de *-247 kAmp* *-229 kAmp* *-169 kAmp* seguidas foi algo incrível que vou aguardar para sempre na memoria atmosférica. Desse momento comecei a seguir com maior atenção os valores das DEA.
Ha 2 dias atras houve uma de *+355 kAmp*, valor raro.
Em termos absolutos esta deve ser das mais potentes registadas por cá.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

minima: *4.5ºC *(-3.5ºC)
maxima: *13.3ºC *(+0.0ºC) 
acumulado: *13.2mm*
actual: *4.4ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2018 às 00:41)

Noite bastante mais fria, 5 graus neste momento. Céu descoberto


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

*2.7ºC*


----------



## Teya (7 Mar 2018 às 03:25)

Boa noite, grande arrefecimento comparativamente aos últimos dias 6,6ºC neste momento. 
Em relação à chuva só a espero depois do almoço, mas deve cair uma boa quantidade de água durante a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2018 às 06:55)

Os modelos falharam um bocado, neste momento registo 4,8 graus.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Mar 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia
1.7°C e carro gelado.... mesmo gelo


----------



## srr (7 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Geada, Parece que estamos em DEZEMBRO.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui não tivemos geada mas a noite foi bem fria. Agora o dia já fechou e no radar já se vê chuva ao largo da costa...


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Parece que não fui o único a registar um arrefecimento significativo. A mínima aqui chegou surpreendentemente aos *5,9ºC*, o vento nulo e o céu limpo fizeram o seu trabalho.
A manhã segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul. Temperatura actual de 13,0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 11:09)

A manhã acordou com sol, mas pouco depois logo se encobriu, não vi a presença de geada, mas sim de muito orvalho.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

minima de *1.2ºC *
agora *12.4ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Mar 2018 às 12:12)

Boas,
Por aqui uma noite algo fresca.
O céu hoje pela manhã estava limpo, agora já se encontra nublado.
Veremos se chove algo de jeito porque por aqui a chuva tem sido muito muito pouca e
a não ser muito pontualmente não se dá sequer pelas chuvas previstas


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

Boa tarde. Interessante configuração das nuvens em torno do núcleo depressionário e a distribuição dos ecos de radar:











Repare-se na altitude dos ecos correspondentes aos dois níveis de azul. Tal como ontem, uma grande extensão destes ecos não correspondia a precipitação no solo. A chuva ainda demorará entre uma e duas horas a chegar.





A situação sinóptica das 6h:





O céu está encoberto por cirrostratus espessos descendo gradualmente o tecto de nuvens para altostratus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde. Interessante configuração das nuvens em torno do núcleo depressionário e a distribuição dos ecos de radar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado! Excelente explicação!


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Céu completamente tapado por nebulosidade média/alta como o @StormRic referiu e bem no post anterior.
A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 13,7ºC e o vento vai soprando fraco de SE.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

O céu está assim, quase uniformemente cinzento. Mas ainda se vislumbrava o sol velado pelos cirrostratus (quando fui tirar a foto já tinha desaparecido... ):









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 13:25)

Agora ja se vê 
12,1°C, 54%, vento sul ou SE fraco até 10 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade após as 11h, tive um problema qualquer com a EM deixou de reportar, mas parece que voltou ao normal, minima de 5.3ºC às 6:32, sigo com 12.5ºC, 70% de HR e vento de SO com rajadas de 27,4 km/h


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

Caem os primeiros pingos por aqui. Vento fraco. Temperatura actual +12,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Chove fraco por aqui. Céu muito carregado a Sudoeste.


----------



## Candy (7 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Boas,

Por Peniche continuamos a seco. O céu está exactamente como o @StormRic descreveu.
O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.

Já agora, @StormRic enviei uma mensagem... quando puderes ver...


----------



## meko60 (7 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.
Já pinga em Almada velha e pelo que a imagem de radar nos mostra,vai manter-se o rseto da tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

Mínima de *2ºC*, nada mau para Março. 

Chuva é esperada daqui a algumas horas, cerca de 15 mm é o previsto ser largado pelas frentes.

É interessante ver a previsão do IPMA para Lisboa ainda a dar chuva até dia 16 de Março  Acho que nunca vi tantos dias de chuva seguidos desde que acompanho o fórum.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, também vai chovendo fraco. Gotas bem grossas!
A tarde promete ser chuvosa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Agora sim, o eco a ficar mais intenso e a chegar à RLC começando pela península de Setúbal mas já também a tocar Lisboa. Chuva contínua em perspectiva:


----------



## Sandie (7 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Por aqui também chove fraco desde há meia hora.


----------



## Aine (7 Mar 2018 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

Por Sintra, já caiu umas pingas, por volta das 13h30, e esta mais frio e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 14:54)

Note-se que a nebulosidade vista de satélite parece definir o centro já perto da costa, mas na verdade encontra-se ainda bastante ao largo, identificável pela espiral de ar frio enrolada mais a oeste:






Às 12h, a situação sinóptica mostra que as nuvens altas mais evidentes no satélite estão relacionadas com o sistema frontal, em especial o ramo quente:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Frente quente a entrar, temperatura amena, vento fraco a inexistente.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

A chuva fraca passou a moderada e já acumula. *0,8 mm*. 
Está mais frio.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Boa Tarde

Céu nublado e chuva moderada  
O destaque desta manhã vai para a mínima que chegou aos *5,1ºC* e a mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida, passando a ser *8,2ºC*. 
O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*, a tarde promete ser bem chuvosa. 

Acumulado de ontem: *5,7 mm *
T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento fraco de SW 3,2 Km/h


----------



## tucha (7 Mar 2018 às 15:44)

E por lisboa começou a chuva fraca exactamente às 14.30 da tarde, começou fraca mas desde há um bocado para cá intensificou-se, embora ainda não tenha parado desde as 14.30...
Vento fraco e alguma sensação de frio, talvez o dia mais frio desde que começaram estes dias de chuva contínua.  E o meu quarto acusa isso, já que desceu um grau de ontem para hoje...
Uma normal tarde de chuva...☺...isto vai piorar para a noite???


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Chove fraco, com alguns pingos grossos, mas de forma contínua e a água já corre bem pelas ruas aqui na Póvoa. Temos para várias horas de chuva excelente para a agricultura:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

tucha disse:


> isto vai piorar para a noite???


Vai piorar ao longo da tarde, melhorando, depois, à noite. 
*1,5 mm* por aqui. Cai certinha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2018 às 15:54)

Boas,
Manhã algo fria, mínima de* 6.2ºC,* Agora já temos a frente quente a instalar-se
Chuva fraca a moderada, mas a tarde promete ser longa acumulado de* 0.4mm* até ao momento! Rega generalizada em perspectiva para o Baixo-Alentejo


----------



## Aine (7 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

o Baixo-Alentejo bem precisa!


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 16:00)

Tem estado a chover sem interrupções. Vento a aumentar de intensidade, por vezes já sopra moderado. Temperatura em queda, actualmente *+10,5ºC*.


----------



## Dematos (7 Mar 2018 às 16:01)

Céu nublado; ligeira brisa; vai-se preparando por aqui!


----------



## tucha (7 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vai piorar ao longo da tarde, melhorando, depois, à noite.
> *1,5 mm* por aqui. Cai certinha.


Obrigado pela resposta!! ☺


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

por aqui também já chove fraco 11.5ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Aine disse:


> o Baixo-Alentejo bem precisa!


Mesmo, sabemos que as coisas não vão ficar resolvidas a nível de seca com este evento chuvoso que começou no final de Fevereiro, mais já vai minimizar bastante o impacto da mesma naquela zona do pais , a mais que não seja para repor níveis de água no solo


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

já está a passar a periodos mais moderados, cai certinha  com uns fresquinhos *10.9ºC
*
para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

*1.5mm* desde que começou a cair. Chove mais fraco agora. Temperatura em queda nos 11,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

david 6 disse:


> já está a passar a periodos mais moderados, cai certinha  com uns fresquinhos *10.9ºC
> *
> para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde


Muitos Parabéns!  Boa prenda


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Boa tarde!

Os primeiros pingos da frente quente já estão a chegar a Leiria, fui agora lá fora e já se nota uns pingos dispersos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

david 6 disse:


> já está a passar a periodos mais moderados, cai certinha  com uns fresquinhos *10.9ºC
> *
> para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde


Parabéns @david 6  Continuação de um dia feliz, e bons eventos, claro

PS: Bom signo, Peixe  Amanhã sou eu!! ehehe


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

A frente fria está mal definida pela nebulosidade mas bem definida pelas massas de pré e pós-frontal:







Também no radar é difícil localizar a frente fria:


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

david 6 disse:


> para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde



Parabéns! A prendinha ainda é modesta, mas vai melhorar!!

Lisboa acumula já *2,1 mm* e *2,2 mm* ( Gago Coutinho e Geofísico, respectivamente) nas últimas duas horas.


----------



## joselamego (7 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

david 6 disse:


> já está a passar a periodos mais moderados, cai certinha  com uns fresquinhos *10.9ºC
> *
> para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde


Parabéns David ! Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

*2,3 mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima.
A chuva abrandou. Chuvisca de momento.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Muitos Parabéns!  Boa prenda





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns @david 6  Continuação de um dia feliz, e bons eventos, claro
> 
> PS: Bom signo, Peixe  Amanhã sou eu!! ehehe





StormRic disse:


> Parabéns! A prendinha ainda é modesta, mas vai melhorar!!
> 
> Lisboa acumula já *2,1 mm* e *2,2 mm* ( Gago Coutinho e Geofísico, respectivamente) nas últimas duas horas.





joselamego disse:


> Parabéns David ! Abraço
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Obrigado a todos 


por aqui continua persistente e moderado , com a temperatura a descer, *10.4ºC*


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

david 6 disse:


> já está a passar a periodos mais moderados, cai certinha  com uns fresquinhos *10.9ºC
> *
> para o meu dia de aniversário vai ser um bela tarde


Muitos Parabéns   Um abraço e muitas felicidades


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

Chuva fraca e certinha   *1,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Teya (7 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

Parabéns @david 6  votos de um feliz aniversário!


----------



## Dematos (7 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

Começaram as primeiras pingas! Céu a alisar!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

Boa tarde.
4mm já acumulados. Mas depois daquele dia dos 50 e tal, isto já não sabe a nada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Que belo dia a lembrar o Outono, esta chuva é uma dádiva para o Sul. 

Muitas horas de chuva ainda pela frente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Por aqui océu, está a ficar muito escuro, e vai caíndo alguns pingos.

O radar mostra uma bela imagem, como já não se ve á algum tempo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

RStorm disse:


> Muitos Parabéns   Um abraço e muitas felicidades





Teya disse:


> Parabéns @david 6  votos de um feliz aniversário!



Obrigado 


entretanto por aqui continua certinha com *9.7ºC*


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Chove com mais intensidade, *2,7 mm *acumulados. 
Temperatura a descer, *10,6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 17:29)

A5, agora, sentido N-S, Santa Iria:









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Chove moderado e de forma persistente, acumulados até agora *4,0mm*

Vento sopra fraco a rajada máxima foi de *37km/h*

Temperatura baixa de *10,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

Muita chuva e alagamento no IP7





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (7 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

Chuiva da boa, com 5,2mm acumulados. Temperatura 10,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 17:44)

Engarrafamento para entrar na CRIL, chuva mais fraca. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 17:45)

O tempo monótono continua.
*5,3 mm* até agora e continua a chover moderado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

Muita água na CRIL








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (7 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 11.1°c e 94%HR. 
A mínima foi de 5.3°c pelas 4:48, enquanto a máxima atingiu os 13.5°c pelas 11:44.
A precipitação não faço a mais pequena ideia, o pluviometro marca quando lhe apetece e nem sei se marca correcto. Agora segue com 1.8 mm acumulados e diz que não chove desde as 16:00. 
Já alguém passou pelo mesmo?? Vou mandar vir um pluviometro, se não for essa avaria acho que compro um martelo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

*4,8mm *e continua a chover bem.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Aqui a chuva aumentou e segue já nos *7,2mm 
*
Muito frio* 9,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

Este final de tarde segue com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

Cai certinha há horas. 11.2mm e frio com 10.7°C.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Brutal a temperatura *9,5ºC* com chill nos *4ºC *a *6ºC* com o vento moderado que se sente agora... 

*8,4mm* acumulados

Total desde dia 26 inicio das chuvas *129,0mm *


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:29)

Boas,
Bela rega por cá:* 14 mm*
Chove bem, hoje vou ter um bom acumulado.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

Chove bem   
Acumulado de *6,0 mm 
*
T. Atual: *9,6ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento fraco de SE 5,4 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Por cá *10,4 mm* acumulados. Boa rega. 
A chuva abrandou e o vento começou a soprar mais forte.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

Vai chovendo bem aqui por Alenquer, fraca mas certa..ha mais de uma hora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Chove bem, já não há ponta de terra que aguente com mais água, tudo saturado, lençóis de água na estrada e ao pé da ribeira de Carebque, em Queluz, já saltou uma sarjeta.

 Porque é que me esqueci do chapéu


----------



## Sandie (7 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Por aqui por enquanto ainda não abrandou nada ....   ... continua certinha, fraca a moderada, desde as 14h 30 ...


----------



## Geopower (7 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

Chuva persistente fraca a moderada desde as 14h.30m. 11,3ºC. 1003 hPa. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

continua  *9.2ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

Aqui chuva moderada sempre certa. Está a chover bem desde as 16h30


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Por aqui chuva moderada desde as 16h30 que maravilha!!!!!!!


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

*7,5 mm  *


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

*11,6 mm* acumulados. 
Neste momento, é só spray everywhere. 
Já não deverá chover muito mais por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2018 às 19:15)

As "piscinas" do costume em Carcavelos...
Contínua a chover embora fraco. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (7 Mar 2018 às 19:22)

Por aqui finalmente só uns chuviscos, mas o vento intensificou, sopra moderado com algumas rajadas. Surpresa para a temperatura, só *8,5ºC*  neste momento!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Parou de chover por cá, acumulado ficou nos *15,2 mm*.
*Ulgueira,Sintra* registou *12 mm.*
Em termos de evento, sigo com *79 mm* enquanto  Ulgueira lá ultrapassou os *100 mm*, segue com *104 mm.*
Já são valores muito bons, agora venha sexta-feira que vai largar acumulados bem elevados.  
No fim de semana a serra deve estar brutal, tudo a correr água.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

Já abrandou, agora só chuvisca. *8,4 mm *acumulados.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Boas por aqui vou com 8mm, bem bom.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Acumulado até agora nos *8,1mm*, nada mau. Temperatura a baixar com 9,8ºC actuais.


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2018 às 19:49)

Que temporal, nem com a Emma, choveu com esta intensidade e em tão pouco tempo,pena ainda não ter o pluviômetro

IC2 alagada em vários pontos, tive que ir pelos monjoes, porque estava tudo parado à saída do IC2 para a estação de mercadorias, não sei que se passou, provavelmente inundação de novo ao pé do hotel de santa iria.

Sigo com 9.1°C a descer em flecha


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2018 às 19:54)

Aqui o acumulado vai nos *11,8mm* e pouco mais vai acumular...

*8,4ºC* que gelo


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2018 às 19:59)

E a chuva certinha continua, vamos lá a ver se ainda antes do fim de semana, chego aos 100 mm.


----------



## jorgeanimal (7 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

@lourinhã, 7 de março 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Entretanto mais *1mm.
16 mm*.
Lá cheguei aos *80 mm.*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 20:36)

O spray continua por cá. 
E vai acumulando bem devagar. A estação mais próxima segue com *12,4 mm*.


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Chuviscos   *8,7 mm *acumulados.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Aqui temos um final de tarde / início de noite com chuva, os acumulados nas estações WU da zona rondam os 3mm. 
A avaliar pela molha que apanhei entre as 19h e as 19h30 pensava que os acumulados já seriam superiores. 

Está fresco! temperaturas na casa dos 9ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Mar 2018 às 21:09)

Boa noite
Tal como o MSantos referiu o valor do acumulado vai nos 2.8 mm e de momento não chove.
O vento é que é a surpresa da noite
Rajadas de 40 a 50 km/h sendo que a máxima até agora é de 53.1 km/k


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Surpreendeu-me acumulou 13.2mm, agora chuvisca.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Impressionante como continua a _morrinhar _e a acumular. *12,8 mm *
Escorre água por todo o lado!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Continua a chover com 13.7mm e 10 graus.


----------



## Sandie (7 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

É ... continua uma chuva muito fina, de vez em quando tocada a vento .... pena não ter forma de medir nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

Sim aqui também continua a chuva molha parvos e vento forte... é um barulhão que se ouve dentro de casa!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Água, e mais água! É agua por todo o lado Acumulado de 8.7mm ,mas por hoje devemos ficar por aqui! 104.8mm desde o inicio do evento chuvoso,  dia 26 de Fevereiro Depois de um dia frio, a temperatura subio com a passagem da frente! Actual 14.1°.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (7 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Abrantes, Ja passou a frente - rendeu 5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2018 às 23:24)

Extremos térmicos : 4,4  graus / 12,5 graus
Acumulado: 17 mm

Assim vale a pena.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

Boas!

Bastante vento em Leiria, não esperava tanto vento hoje! Os acumulados não mexeram mais desde o meu último post, as temperaturas subiram um pouco e rondam os 10ºC nas estações aqui da zona.


----------



## Brites (7 Mar 2018 às 23:33)

Tambem posso reportar que para Pombal, o vento é constante e com algumas rajadas interessantes! 
Aproveito para perguntar ao experts, pois com tanta coisa no Facebook que já nem dá para perceber o que é ou não verídico, que esperamos para amanhã e depois aqui para estes lados da zona centro! 
Obrigado!


----------



## meko60 (7 Mar 2018 às 23:36)

Boa noite.
Até agora acumulei 13,2mm, bem bom para 1 só dia,quanto a temperatura sigo com9,7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2018 às 23:48)

Acumulado de *14,1 mm*, tal como esperado.

Devemos ter uma breve pausa na chuva, deve voltar pela manhã sob a forma de chuviscos/morrinha.

Na sexta é que vai ser, 4 frentes  Haja fartura!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2018 às 23:49)

E finalmente parou de chover. 
*13,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Acumulados *14,0mm*

Temperatura disparou e já vai em* 14,2ºC *


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2018 às 00:06)

minima: *1.2ºC *(-3.3ºC)
maxima: *12.9ºC *(-0.4ºC)
acumulado: *14.3mm *
actual: *9.6ºC* e chuvisca


----------



## Sanxito (8 Mar 2018 às 00:41)

Boa noite.
Por cá sigo com 11.1°c e 98%HR.
Não sei qual foi o acumulado, mas amanhã vou comprar um pluviometro e espero que o problema fique resolvido, senão não sei o que fazer.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (8 Mar 2018 às 01:03)

Madrugada de 6ª feira deverá ser bem animada por aqui, ou seja, tudo indica que irá cair uma boa carga d'água. Para amanhã espero apenas alguns aguaceiros dispersos. 
Temperatura actual 10,3ºC


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2018 às 07:04)

Bom dia! Não esperava tanta chuva ontem, foi uma bela rega!
Também me surpreendeu a intensidade do vento no final da chuva e a queda de temperatura que foi até aos +8,1ºC. 
Por volta das 21H já a temperatura subia. Agora tenho +13ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2018 às 08:49)

Boas,

Sigo com morrinha e vento moderado.
Nevoeiro bem baixo na serra, diria que está acima da cota 150 mts, ou seja practicamente à base da vertente sul.
______
Actualizando os dados.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

A manhã inicia-se com chuva fraca/moderada por aqui. O acumulado desde a meia noite, encontra-se nos *1,8mm.*
Condições actuais:

14,7ºC
Vento moderado de Oeste
92% h.r
1007,1hpa


----------



## srr (8 Mar 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia, Chuva fraca por aqui.
Diria que está a preparar os solos para o Felix.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Mar 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia 

Há pouco caiu chuva fraca a que o radar não fez jus.
Agora cai aquele _spray_ que molha até debaixo do guarda-chuva...
Temperatura bem mais aceitável do que a de ontem.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Mar 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia, acumulados de 4.2mm, por agora cai um ligeiro chuvisco e estão 10.8ºC, amanhã sim vêm ai mais uma grande dose e podem ocorrer inundações urbanas.


----------



## jorgeanimal (8 Mar 2018 às 09:54)

@lourinhã, belas oscilações de temperatura... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto e com chuvisco em Leiria. De momento temos temperaturas de 11ºC e acumulados de 3mm nas estações da da cidade e arredores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui continua a chuvinha desde ontem...


----------



## jorgeanimal (8 Mar 2018 às 10:17)

@lourinhã, parece que hoje vamos andar neste pântano atmosférico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto com chuva fraca/chuvisco persistentes. O acumulado de hoje segue nos *4,8 mm*. 

Acumulado de ontem: *9,3 mm *
Máxima de ontem: *13,1ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *9,9ºC *
T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento fraco de SE 2,2 Km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2018 às 11:23)

Mínima brutalmente alta depois de um final de tarde ontem gélido... Mínima de *14,3ºC*

A madrugada rendeu *2,4mm* e deverá ser o total de hoje

Agora estão *16,3ºC* com vento fraco e o sol vai espreitando entre muitas nuvens...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia pessoal,
Manhã "abafada" em contraste com a de ontem!  *Actual: 16.1ºC ,* Continua a chuva desde a meia-noite! Fraca, mas que já rendeu *2.4mm *de acumuladoVenha de lá a Felix, mas sem muito vento sff


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

manhã de chuviscos  , 15.8ºC abafado


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

*2.1mm* desde as 00h. O Sol parece querer dar um ar da sua graça. 16,0ºC e um pouco abafado lá fora.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde, finalmente pararam os chuviscos e o céu começou a abrir. 
80% 17,1°C, SW <10Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

O sol já espreita   
Acumulado de *5,1 mm 
*
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento fraco de SW 3,2 Km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2018 às 13:20)

Dia muito quente e abafado contrastando com ontem

Estão *17,1ºC* com vento fraco...


----------



## jamestorm (8 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Choveu bem toda a manhã e inicio de tarde aqui em Alenquer. Chuva fraca mas persistente...sem parar. Que pena que não tenho valores...


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2018 às 14:12)

O tempo está mesmo desagradável. 17,1ºC com humidade nos 84% e céu nublado é uma autêntica estufa.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## DracoLX (8 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Boa tarde a todos.

Será que podemos esperar algo mais intenso deste evento para as regiões de Lisboa e Setúbal durante a madrugada e o dia de amanhã?
Pela acalmia quase que diria que vai passar ao lado...


Cumprimentos


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Mar 2018 às 14:56)

DracoLX disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Será que podemos esperar algo mais intenso deste evento para as regiões de Lisboa e Setúbal durante a madrugada e o dia de amanhã?
> Pela acalmia quase que diria que vai passar ao lado...
> ...



Como deves calcular, esta acalmia nada quer dizer e nada influencia o que está para vir. É certo que vai chover, fazer algum vento, mas a intensidade e certos fenómenos mais localizados é muito difícil prever onde poderão acontecer. Tudo depende onde passarão ou não células ou sectores mais activos das frentes. Por vezes são observadas grandes diferenças numa questão de poucos km.


----------



## DracoLX (8 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como deves calcular, esta acalmia nada quer dizer e nada influencia o que está para vir. É certo que vai chover, fazer algum vento, mas a intensidade e certos fenómenos mais localizados é muito difícil prever onde poderão acontecer. Tudo depende onde passarão ou não células ou sectores mais activos das frentes. Por vezes são observadas grandes diferenças numa questão de poucos km.



Precisamente Jorge. Daí a minha questão. E desde já muito obrigado pela resposta. Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no mapa de precipitação do IPMA e fiquei com a ideia de que a animação mais intensa iria passar ao lado. No entanto, e como não sou nenhum utililzador com conhecimentos suficientes, preferi perguntar aqui no fórum mesmo sabendo da volatilidade destes fenómenos no que concerne à precisão geográfica.


----------



## RStorm (8 Mar 2018 às 15:38)

Céu nublado com algumas abertas. Tempo húmido e abafado   

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento fraco de SW 3,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Aqui a chuva miudinha continua mas está aos poucos a aumentar de intensidade e persistência. Sem vento.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.
15.8°C e 91% humidade, que bafo !!
Continua a chuvisco que tem sido uma constante desde a madrugada.
Acumulado de 2.5 mm

A partir de hoje a precipitação vai ser calibrada de um modo mais PRO.
Novo brinquedo


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

Boa tarde

*14.4ºC*

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado pelos aguaceiros fracos/chuviscos. Até ao momento 0,9mm acumulados.

Este mês segue com *112,5mm*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

A noite e madrugada passada foram bem regadas, com mais de 12 horas, praticamente sem interrupções de chuva certinha.
Já o dia de hoje apenas foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos pontuais, e por céu nublado.

Hoje fui até Santarém, e ao passar por cima do rio Alviela, em São Vicente do Paúl, já nem se sabe onde é o leito do rio, pois já galgou as margens, cobrindo mais de 500 metros de solo, que já está submerso.
De resto, os ribeiros mais pequenos também levam um bom caudal, esta chuva, mesmo fraca é óptima para os solos, pois da maneira que já estão saturados, acaba logo por ir parar ás linhas de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Boas,

Acumulado: *4,3 mm*
_

Para amanhã o ECMWF mete *39 mm* para cá, vamos ver, pois tratando-se também de alguma convecção, mais difícil é de prever os acumulados.
Aparentemente vamos ter o regresso da trovoada, amanhã talvez passe pelo Guincho caso a imagem de radar assim o justifique.
Os 2 principais modelos apontam para um pico de precipitação ali entre as 1:00 e 3:00 da madrugada.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2018 às 19:50)

Boas

Máxima de *17,6ºC*
Mínima de *14,3ºC*

Rajada máxima *34km/h*

Precipitação *2,4mm*

Agora estão *14,8ºC* e vento fraco 

Amanha é daqueles dias que facilmente se chega aos 50mm ou até picos loucos de quase 100 ou mais mm


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

'Rio Velho' ou Ribeira dos Capuchos junto à Casa da Azenha, na Abreja, Colares, hoje de manhã








e Foto em 360º
​


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

O Mourão é um afluente da Ribeira dos Tostões, depois Ribeira de Cheleiros (conflui na sua margem esquerda), por sua vez afluente do Lizandro. As fotos são perto do local homónimo, Mourão, junto à estrada entre Maceira e Anços. Paralela à estrada ainda se encontram as ruínas de uma velha ponte romana. Hoje de manhã o Mourão exibia já um bom caudal.













​


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2018 às 21:25)

PaulusLx disse:


> 'Rio Velho' ou Ribeira dos Capuchos junto à Casa da Azenha, na Abreja, Colares, hoje de manhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conheço bem essa linha de água, atravessa uma das zonas mais espectaculares da serra de Sintra, felizmente muito pouco conhecida.
______________________

Por aqui na rua sente-se um ar bem saturado, quase parece que a formação de nevoeiro/ocorrência de precipitação está por um triz.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2018 às 21:30)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos um dia bem húmido e chuviscoso, os períodos de chuvisco e chuva fraca foram uma constante, ainda que com curtas pausas pelo meio. 

Dado a forma de precipitação ocorrida os acumulados não foram muito expressivos, variando entre os 4 e os 6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

Bem, a ser verdade o que o Arome modela para amanhã de manhã, fazia rafting na ribeira do Pisão e chegava a Cascais num instante. 
Fora de brincadeiras, amanhã vai ser um dia com acumulados bem valentes,todos os modelos apontam para o mesmo. Não me admirava nada que uns bons 40/50 mm aqui na zona originassem a lagoa na ribeira do Guincho. Estou curioso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

No radar já se vê a frente ao largo da costa...


----------



## Teya (8 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite, caíram alguns pingos ainda há pouco, mas não chove para já. Muito humidade no ar e temperatura alta para a hora e comparativamente aos últimos dias 15,1ºC. 1010hPa 
Esta madrugada aparentemente vai ser animada e o dia de amanhã vai ter bons acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2018 às 22:53)

A "Félix" em aproximação, tem dois núcleos, primeiro sistema frontal já perto da costa, chega esta próxima madrugada:

Às 18h a situação sinóptica localizava um centro praticamente sobre o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, mas na imagem de satélite este parece estar ligeiramente mais a sul, embora possa ser apenas o efeito produzido pelas massas de ar. Em animação a rotação ocorre mesmo sobres os Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 22:53)

Começa a aumentar bastante o vento. De repente ouvimos dentro de casa um barulhão!


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Está a chegar!


----------



## JAlves (8 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Aqui pela Ramada - Odivelas já se vão ouvindo umas rajadas bem audíveis a espaços. Aquele tipo de vento que os antigos dizem "estar a puxar chuva".


----------



## RickStorm (8 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

jotasetubal disse:


> Está a chegar!



"Está a chegar!" O carregador à tomada e ao telemóvel xD


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Mar 2018 às 23:15)

Vai bombar 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Mar 2018 às 23:16)

Vento a intensificar desde à duas horas atrás, sopra com rajadas de 21km/h, dia com bastante humidade, sempre  acima dos 80%!

Máxima de 17.7ºC às 15:02 e minima de 9.6ºC depois da meia noite.

Sigo com 15.4ºc e 91% de HR


----------



## jotasetubal (8 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

RickStorm disse:


> "Está a chegar!" O carregador à tomada e ao telemóvel xD



Com 1% de bateria, não há milagres!
Estou a carregar a bateria para ir acompanhando o radar e o fórum


----------



## RickStorm (8 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

jotasetubal disse:


> *Com 1% de bateria, não há milagres!*
> Estou a carregar a bateria para ir acompanhando o radar e o fórum





Por aqui também vou ficar em batmode on xD


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

O radar promete! 

Para já tudo calmo em Leiria, algum vento mas nada de mais e não temos precipitação.

Eu vou ficar em sleep mode... Então com o som da chuva ainda vai saber melhor!


----------



## david 6 (8 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

minima: *9.6ºC *(*+8.4ºC*)
maxima: *16.7ºC *(+3.8ºC)
acumulado: *3.6mm*
actual: *14.7ºC* cai uma morrinha e o vento vai se levantando, ela vem ai


----------



## Garcia (9 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Boa noite a todos!

@Lourinhã, já chove bem tocada a vento..


----------



## RickStorm (9 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Começa a chover por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 00:56)

Quase a chegar a primeira frente:







Aspecto da "Félix" mais recente:






84,5%, 15,5ºC, vento de Sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

Mínima de *9,7ºC. *Máxima manteve-se nos 14ºC quase todo o dia. 

Acumulado de *10,2 mm*, grande parte de madrugada. 

Estão ainda *13,2ºC *e já chegou a frente quente, já acumula  

Entramos oficialmente no* 12º dia consecutivo de chuva*, até é dificil acreditar neste milagre.


----------



## vitoreis (9 Mar 2018 às 01:00)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Vai bombar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual a app?


----------



## Dematos (9 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

Vento fraco/moderado; 13,8°C! A aguardar!


----------



## Tufao André (9 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

Boa noite!
Bastante vento por aqui desde as 23h, rajadas algo fortes de S e os primeiros pingos da tempestade começam a cair, para já de forma fraca 
A madrugada e dia de 6ªf prometem e bem!!!


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2018 às 01:17)

Começou a Chuva aqui a Norte de Alenquer. E o vento nota-se que esta a aumentar. Deve ser o inicio dela...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 01:18)

Boa noite!
A frente chegou, chove forte por aqui. 
Impressionantemente, o vento sopra bem fraquinho.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Mar 2018 às 01:20)

Agora sim já é forte!! Bela chuvada acompanhada de vento forte


----------



## Sandie (9 Mar 2018 às 01:20)

Chegou a chuva !!!!


----------



## Teya (9 Mar 2018 às 01:24)

Chove forte por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 01:28)

Cá está o eco amarelo, chuva torrencial cai quase na vertical, vento quase nenhum. 

A extensão do eco amarelo desta frente quente é surpreendente, Leiria preparem os baldes!


----------



## rick80 (9 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Por aqui já chove e notasse o vento a aumentar de intensidade... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 01:39)

A passagem foi rápida, a frente é mais forte para norte do cabo. Que venha a frente fria, eu despeço-me aqui por hoje. 

*3,8 mm*


----------



## Dematos (9 Mar 2018 às 01:40)

Já vai caindo com moderação!


----------



## Zulo (9 Mar 2018 às 01:51)

Por volta das 23:00 era este o cenário lá no alto... 

Amadora 14,3º C neste momento, já choveu bem e agora acalmou bastante!


----------



## cactus (9 Mar 2018 às 01:59)

por aqui choveu á pouco moderado agora acalmou , vai chovendo fraco , nada de vento.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 02:09)

já chove algo, mas esta primeira não irá ser nada de especial que venham as outras


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 02:22)

Notável o enfraquecimento rápido da frente:


----------



## Dematos (9 Mar 2018 às 02:39)

Sinceramente pensava que iria chover forte; choveu 1pouco mas nada de extraordinário! Parou!


----------



## JAlves (9 Mar 2018 às 02:46)

Volta a cair bem por aqui, tocada a vento.


----------



## Teya (9 Mar 2018 às 02:47)

Depois de uma breve pausa, volta a chuva moderada.


----------



## Candy (9 Mar 2018 às 03:08)

Chuvada forte! 
O vento não é nada de especial, por enquanto!

Problema... viagem de ida e volta a Seia amanhã... não é coisa muito sensata pois não?


----------



## rick80 (9 Mar 2018 às 03:14)

Chuva forte "tocada" a vento. Faz-se ouvir bem... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dematos (9 Mar 2018 às 03:42)

Agora sim; e puchada a vento!!


----------



## Candy (9 Mar 2018 às 03:59)

Vento a intensificar. Porém não dou grande conta das rajadas.

Chuva moderada.


----------



## -jf- (9 Mar 2018 às 06:19)

Bom dia, por aqui chove copiosamente


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Mar 2018 às 07:01)

vitoreis disse:


> Qual a app?


Storm Radar - Weather Channel 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia! Por aqui já choveu com intensidade esta madrugada acompanhada por vento e os terrenos aqui já estão com bastante água.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 08:05)

Boas,

*6,3 mm* por Alcabideche, esperava mais nestas primeiras 8:00 do dia.

Neste momento Cascais segue com vento moderado a forte, 15ºC e não chove.
Aproveitando o estacionamento na zona do mercado de Cascais, a ribeira das Vinhas está assim:
Excelente caudal.




_

Na zona oeste, já há acumulados significativos.

Ponte Rol,Torres Vedras: 31 mm
Santa Cruz,Torres Vedras: 25 mm
Torres Vedras(Cidade): 20 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 08:17)

Chuva forte em Cascais.
O radar não engana.  

Rain/rate nos 84 mm/h.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Somo 10mm desde as 00h00, espera mais a frente fletiu mais para Norte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 08:36)

Grande bomba agora em Loures. Chove forte.


----------



## AJJ (9 Mar 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Chuva forte e trovoada em Entrecampos
A estrada parece um rio


----------



## Teya (9 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

Grande chuvada e um belo trovão.


----------



## AJJ (9 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

Chuva agravou agora e a agua da estrada ja esta nos passeios


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

Chuva forte. Vento moderado de SW. 1006hPa. 15.3°C. Céu encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

Trovoada audível também no Saldanha!

Chove, e chove bem!

Ficou noite, literalmente!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

Grande estrondo agora á pouco. Lisboa Oriental. Os cães lá fora até ladraram. Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia!
Vai chovendo bem por aqui... Nem 9 da manhã são e já vamos nos 17.7mm.
Mais de 120mm só este mês. Não há fome que não dê em fartura.


----------



## squidward (9 Mar 2018 às 08:46)

Grande trovoada e chuvada em Unhos


----------



## AJJ (9 Mar 2018 às 08:49)

Grande chuvada e que estrondo agora na avenida de berna


----------



## Luis Filipe (9 Mar 2018 às 08:49)

Grande chuvada aqui por Sacavém juntamente com trovoada chuva torrencial neste momento.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 08:52)

Chuva *torrencial* durante largos minutos por aqui e com trovoada à mistura. O acumulado segue nos *15,5mm* desde as 00h.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 08:54)

Grandes Bombas nos arredores de Loures.
132 kAmp e 142 kAmp.


----------



## remember (9 Mar 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, rajada máxima às 4:23, 66 km/h, vento a soprar de sudoeste.
Sigo com 16°C e 98% de HR, vamos ter um dia animado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 08:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes Bombas nos arredores de Loures.
> 132 kAmp e 142 kAmp.



Da meia-dúzia de descargas que vi/ouvi, de facto saliento duas delas. Bela maneira de começar o dia 

Continua a chover, mas com menor intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia!
Hoje promete ser um belo dia de Inverno.Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro bem forte e o acumulado de hoje segur com 7mm.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 09:13)

Recomeça a chover com alguma intensidade. Isto hoje promete. Março segue nos *72,6mm*, talvez o mais chuvoso que já registei.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2018 às 09:21)

Apanhei _aquela molha_ nas amoreiras. Ainda vinha dentro do autocarro e já estava a ver os relâmpagos. Mesmo com o barulho do autocarro apinhado de gente toda a falar ao mesmo tempo mais o barulho da ventilação/soflagem ouvia-se perfeitamente a chuva torrencial a cair. 

Apesar de ter ficado contente na altura, arrependi-me mais tarde. 

Das costas para baixo estou encharcado, nem valeu de nada ter usado o chapéu, ela vinha de baixo para cima... E então nas esquinas dos prédios mais altos nem se fala. Devo ter apanhado uma frente de rajada ou ventos em linha recta porque quando estava ao pé de um campo aberto, vi, ao longe, o que mais parecia uma onda de choque de chuva, e quando me atingiu só consegui abrigar-me atrás de um pequeno muro.

Agora é ter paciência no processo de secagem e trabalhar assim nestas condições... 

Tenho relatos de familiares que me disseram que Corroios já está _naquele estado_. Inclusivo vêem-se ratazanas a fugir dos esgotos para a rua.

As descargas todas deste lado caíram na zona da Trafaria / Porto Brandão. Tudo ali muito concentradinho. Acho que alguém tem um rouba-raios ali (nem é pára-raios)...


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2018 às 09:25)

Está a ser perfeito na margem sul até agora! Muita chuva durante a madrugada. Forte aguaceiro à pouco que me fez acordar. O vento estã a superar as minhas expectativas. Algumas rajadas já metem respeito. Escolhi o dia certo para meter um dia de férias e ficar a apreciar o general Inverno que há muito andava escondido. Volta a chover forte agora e pelo radar, vem lá mais e mais.. Penso que hoje facilmente vai haver muitos problemas com inundações urbanas.


----------



## fhff (9 Mar 2018 às 09:26)

Muita chuva pelo Oeste (Mafra, Cheleiros, Sintra).  Lençois de água em todo o lado. O Lizandro subiu consideravelmente, visto da ponte de Carvalhal de Cheleiros.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2018 às 09:36)

Alenquer: Impressionante a carga que caiu agora há pouco...uns bons 15 minutos a descarregar...estadas inundadas  e trovoada a oeste..é pra continuar


----------



## dvieira (9 Mar 2018 às 09:38)

Vai chovendo de forma persistente moderado a forte. Alguns minutos atrás acompanhada com um trovão.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Noite e dia marcado por muita, muita chuva
A água da chuva aqui escorre por tudo quanto é lado, estradas, rios etc
Alguma trovoada também mas no essencial é a chuva que é a sério


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Chove torrencialmente no Areeiro.


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Brutal chuvada neste momento. Até "faz fumo"


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2018 às 09:47)

Boas!

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuva aqui em Leiria, que me tenha apercebido ainda não houve sinal de trovoada.

Bastante chuva hoje em perspectiva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 09:48)

Grande carga de água, com agauceiros fortes que já duram á mais de meia hora, agora já estão mais fracos.
De salientar 2 trovões agora mesmo, o eco amarelo, não deixa margens para dúvidas.

Creio que com estas valentes chuvadas, dentro em breve logo haverá mais estradas cortadas aqui pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

Nos últimos instantes parou de chover e ficou praticamente de noite.







Agora já clareou, e recomeçou a chover com muita intensidade.


----------



## AMFC (9 Mar 2018 às 09:56)

Chuva muito forte, se isto continua por muito tempo vai haver problemas.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

21.3mm e continua a cair ininterruptamente. Ora mais forte, ora mais fraco, mas praticamente sem pausas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia a todos! Que dia de chuva! Chove sem parar desde a chegada da frente moderada a forte. Ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão... vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 10:05)

Muita água nas ruas, e continua a cair.


----------



## tucha (9 Mar 2018 às 10:07)

Chove torrencialmente em lisboa, sem parar (embora os aguaceiros alternem com maior e menor intensidade) desde as 9 da manha. Trocoada apenaa 2 vezes. Muita água por todo o lado, sendo que fiz como de costume a segunda circular da encarnação a telheiras e existem muitos lençóis de água e zonas já quase intransitaveis, como ao pé das bombas de gasolina da Galp. Muito vento tambrm, com rajadas. O dia perfeito de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

Bom dia, trovoada forte passou aqui na Póvoa, com aguaceiros fortes a alagar as ruas. Várias descargas múltiplas, a das 8:38:15 sobre o Parque de Santa Iria, tripla, e a das 8:41:40 sobre Vialonga e os montes (uma delas terá caído mesmo na antena de Serves). destaque claro para a das 8:35:36:






O radar mostra um eco amarelo/laranja precisamente às 8:40 sobre a zona alta da Póvoa:






Neste momento nova bátega forte aqui mesmo:


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 10:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Muita água nas ruas, e continua a cair.


Em Lisboa, nas Avenidas Novas, situação idêntica à de Loures.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 10:12)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 10:18)

*21 mm* por Alcabideche.
*104 mm* no evento.
Maravilha!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 10:19)

Aguaceiros moderados, os terrenos estão completamente alagados, e parecem-se com uns ribeiros.

Mais logo já publico umas fotos e videos, para demonstrar o que vai de água por estes lados.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Alinhamento de células fortes, uma sobre a Póvoa há 15 minutos, e uma boa massa a aproximar-se de Lisboa/Setúbal:






Por enquanto não parece trazer mais actividade eléctrica, a não ser que se active em terra como aconteceu com as anteriores células:


----------



## AMFC (9 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Aproxima-se mais um belo round


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 10:23)

*27 mm* na Ulgueira.
Evento já valente, *139 mm.*
A serra está carregada de água!


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

As 10h00 rende *23 mm.*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

Bom dia!
Perdi a conta das vezes em que acordei de noite com o barulho da chuva. Muito bom. 
*14,5 mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima.


----------



## rickmpr (9 Mar 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia, onde é que vêm a informação dos valores acumulados de precipitação?


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia por aqui chuva moderada a forte belo dia de inverno


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, forte precipitação, as ruas encontram-se desertas de transeuntes.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Continua a descarregar bem aqui Por Alenquer...não para 
Rio Alenquer ja leva  caudal considerável a norte do Concelho.


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, forte precipitação, as ruas encontram-se desertas de transeuntes.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Aqui chuva forte por vezes e batida a vento forte com rajadas a bater nos 50 é 60km/h varias vezes... A rajada máxima vai em *63km/h*

Acumulados ate agora *18,4mm*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Bom dia pessoal,
Noite e manhã de Inverno à "antiga"  Acumulado desde a meia-noite já bem generoso 31.2mm  e ainda temos um longo dia pela frente Continua a chuva moderada com Rain Rate de 8.89mm/hr!  Vento fraco de sul, com rajadas máx: de 25klm até ao momento! Acho que hoje corro o risco de ter o maior acumulado em 24H desde que faço registos  HR: 99% com 15,2º, e nada de


----------



## tucha (9 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

fog disse:


> Nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, forte precipitação, as ruas encontram-se desertas de transeuntes.


É quase impossivel andar na rua hoje aqui por Lisboa, existe tanta água no chão, juntando á que vem de cima, daqui a bocado só de barco...
Imagino logo ao final da tarde, na segunda circular e afins, numa sexta feira, como vai estar o trânsito...
E continua a chover de forma torrencial depois de um período de interregno de meia hora...


----------



## fhff (9 Mar 2018 às 10:59)

jamestorm disse:


> Continua a descarregar bem aqui Por Alenquer...não para
> Rio Alenquer ja leva  caudal considerável a norte do Concelho.




Na zona de Ribafria, e logo a seguir, a ribeira já galgou as margens e inundou algumas vinhas.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

que belo temporal  neste momento chove bem


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Em *Sesimbra*:

Hoje: 36,8 mm 
Março: 148,5 mm
Evento: 185,9 mm

Em 14 dias, muita


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Impressionante a chuva que tem caído desde a madrugada. É um perigo conduzir assim, estradas cheias de lençóis de água e ruas que mais parecem cascatas.
O acumulado segue nos *26,7mm*, valor diário recorde da minha estação e assim promete continuar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

E a chuva não tem dado tréguas, a estradas rurais estão todas intransitáveis, porque os ribeiros já galgaram as margens e levam uma forte corrente, capaz até de arrastar um carro.
Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos.
De salientar que esta cheia, já é maior do que em 2014.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

22 mm em Alcabideche
24 mm em Cascais
29 mm em Ulgueira,Sintra


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

Não tenho quaisquer ferramentas de edição aqui. Alguém que, por favor, faça um GIF das últimas imagens de satélite aqui https://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual

Parece que há uma certa rotação numa célula (toda a célula em si), bem visível no satélite. Vejam a animação com a velocidade de 4 vezes e reparem na zona a partir do Oeste de Setúbal, no mar, toda para baixo.

É frustrante  não conseguir explicar bem o que vejo mas por favor alguém que faça um GIF nestas últimas imagens de satélite visíveis HD para que eu possa explicar quando tiver possibilidade, se possível com zoom na zona que referi


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Já fiz, não consegui ser "conclusivo" .....fica a duvida.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Aqui continua a chover bem mas sem ser torrencial, acumulados até agora *20,4mm* 

*14,7ºC

Estação online 24h:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 11:41)

O meu terreno, está assim neste momento, e os aguaceiros moderados a fortes continuam.

Estas valas são afluentes do Rio Alviela.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Aqui, frame das 11:25h - retrocedam nas imagens e voltem a colocar play (no link da minha ultima mensagem). Posso estar a ver coisas onde não existem mas esta zona chamou-me a atenção.

Reparem em toda aquela zona e se necessário façam a animação por vocês mesmos várias vezes a ver se alguém percebe o que eu quis dzer.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2018 às 11:52)

38.7mm já acumulados... Será que vou bater os 51mm da semana passada?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui, frame das 11:25h - retrocedam nas imagens e voltem a colocar play (no link da minha ultima mensagem). Posso estar a ver coisas onde não existem mas esta zona chamou-me a atenção.
> 
> Reparem em toda aquela zona e se necessário façam a animação por vocês mesmos várias vezes a ver se alguém percebe o que eu quis dzer.


Já fiz replay várias vezes e não vejo qualquer rotação...
______
Os solos estão saturadíssimos de água.
Chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

que chuvada agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

*Acesso à ponte D. Luís condicionado devido a deslizamento de terras*

A circulação no acesso à ponte D. Luís, que liga Santarém a Almeirim, está condicionado do lado da Ribeira de Santarém devido a um deslizamento de terras.

Os Bombeiros Municipais de Santarém já estiveram no local a efetuar o corte de uma árvore, estando-se neste momento a proceder à limpeza da via.

A circulação naquele local da EN 114 faz-se de forma alternada.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...-condicionado-devido-a-deslizamento-de-terras


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Chuva agora acalmou mas vem lá mais um round! 

Fui dar uma volta de carro na zona não há dúvidas que os terrenos atingiram a saturação, campos alagados, outros mesmo submersos como há muitos anos não via! As estradas estão perigosas muitos lençóis de água e algumas valas começam a transbordar para as estradas. 

Um regalo para a vista depois de tantos meses de seca!


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 12:08)

Abrantes *- 32 mm* ( ultrapassadas as melhores previsões, e ainda soa 12h00)


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

Aqui segue nos *21,4mm *e rajada máxima de* 66km/h

14,6ºC*


----------



## RickStorm (9 Mar 2018 às 12:24)

dASk disse:


> Chuva agora acalmou mas vem lá mais um round!
> 
> Fui dar uma volta de carro na zona não há dúvidas que os terrenos atingiram a saturação, campos alagados, outros mesmo submersos como há muitos anos não via! *As estradas estão perigosas muitos lençóis de água e algumas valas começam a transbordar para as estradas. *
> 
> Um regalo para a vista depois de tantos meses de seca!



Confirmo e reforço o que está a negrito. Não me lembro de ver tanta concentração de água, areia e tampas de esgoto (que saltam como se fossem rolhas de champagne) nas estradas (para não falar na violência do embate da chuva entre os túneis)...


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

Nas Avenidas Novas, há cerca de meia hora que não chove. Nas ruas quase desertas, ouve-se o barulho do rodados dos carros no pavimento molhado. É um dia de Inverno.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

O rio de Loures em alguns pontos já está ao nível da estrada, a rotunda à entrada de Loures (como quem vem da Venda do Pinheiro) já só está com uma faixa transitável. Assim que puder coloco fotos.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Bom dia

Chuva persistente, ora moderada ora intensa, desde a madrugada. Agora acalmou e apenas chuvisca.
O acumulado segue nos *16,2 mm*. 

Mínima: *13,2ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 84% 
Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

Sem dúvida o dia mais chuvoso, já passaram 3 frentes e ainda faltam as do final do dia.

*39 mm* acumulados e chove de novo.
Impossível usar chapéu de chuva 

Rio Jamor furioso, com um caudal castanho volumoso.


----------



## fog (9 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Regressou a chuva às Avenidas Novas. Como dizia Alberto Caeiro, "Um dia de chuva é tão belo como um dia de sol. Ambos existem; cada um como é".


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Bem, já vou com 45 mm em Sesimbra 

Torna-se assim o dia mais chuvoso do evento até agora.


----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

A1 Serra de Aire e Candeeiros
Nuvens baixas na serra, chove certinho desde Leiria


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Aqui *22,6mm* tendo em conta os acumulados relatados nos arredores até é pouco...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, já vou com 45 mm em Sesimbra
> 
> Torna-se assim o dia mais chuvoso do evento até agora.


Vou no encalço... 39.7mm...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 13:01)




----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 13:11)

Ribeira da Asseca, vista da A1, antes da saída para Cartaxo. Até as vacas andavam dentro de água 








Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (9 Mar 2018 às 13:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida o dia mais chuvoso, já passaram 3 frentes e ainda faltam as do final do dia.
> 
> *39 mm* acumulados e chove de novo.
> Impossível usar chapéu de chuva
> ...


Muito disto vem da serra de Carnaxide, hoje de manhã era impressionante o "barro" que ia por ali a baixo

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 13:19)

Por agora já não chove, mas o vento vai soprando por vezes de forma moderada.
Os terrenos continuam a libertar muita água.


----------



## fhff (9 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Foi até tão limite da escala do pluviómetro. 33 mm nas últimas 24H,  das 13H às 13H, Nafarros,  Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 13:24)




----------



## jamestorm (9 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

tem chovido com grande força aqui no concelho de Alenquer. O rio de Alenquer vai agora com caudal de meter respeito já...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...encias-ate-as-1130-escola-fechada-nos-olivais

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/603591

Uma chuvada e a capital a afundar-se.


----------



## Savn (9 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

Vista do Tejo da A10. Os terrenos em redor já estão a ficar bem alagados nalguns locais. Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

15,9°C, 87,5% vento SW até 20 Km/h.
Céu ainda encoberto com nimbostratus.
Terrenos alagados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

Mas que noite e dia, fabuloso o que tem chovido.
é fantástico ver a quantidade de água presente por tudo quanto é lado, os terrenos estão cheios de água parecem praias fluviais e cai, e cai e cai até dá para
contemplar e escutar poesia

Mistério

Gosto de ti, ó chuva, nos beirados,
Dizendo coisas que ninguém entende!
Da tua cantilena se desprende
Um sonho de magia e de pecados.

Dos teus pálidos dedos delicados
Uma alada canção palpita e ascende,
Frases que a nossa boca não aprende,
Murmúrios por caminhos desolados.

Pelo meu rosto branco, sempre frio,
Fazes passar o lúgubre arrepio
Das sensações estranhas, dolorosas…

Talvez um dia entenda o teu mistério…
Quando, inerte, na paz do cemitério,
O meu corpo matar a fome às rosas!

Florbela Espanca


----------



## RStorm (9 Mar 2018 às 13:55)

Parou de chover, *16,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Parou a chuva a tarde deve ser relativamente calma...acumulados* 22,8mm* até esperava mais... a ver o que a noite reserva altura que deve aumentar a chuva 

Rajada máxima banal mas dentro do esperado *66km/h *


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 14:10)

Aqui passou a chuvisco, a tarde vai dar para escoar o que choveu. 

À noite posto fotos e vídeos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:16)

Aqui já não chove à 1h mas aumenta o vento...


----------



## cepp1 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Em Leiria choveu a manhã toda, chuva fraca, moderada, uma ou outra vez forte. Rio Lis ao pé do IMTT esta a meio metro de galgar as margens


----------



## fhff (9 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Já vou em 41 mm. Entre as 13H00 e 13H40 foram mais 8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

acumulado de *29mm*, agora não chove nem parece que vai chover durante um tempo


----------



## romeupaz (9 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

cepp1 disse:


> Em Leiria choveu a manhã toda, chuva fraca, moderada, uma ou outra vez forte. Rio Lis ao pé do IMTT esta a meio metro de galgar as margens


Tira fotos

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2018 às 14:37)

Após uma pausa regressa a chuva forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Após uma pausa regressa a chuva forte


Aqui também já começou novamente a chuva moderada a forte...


----------



## rickmpr (9 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Por Lisboa não chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

O tempo agora está a agravar com a chuva forte e o vento a aumentar...


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

@lourinhã. Já vamos com 19 L/m2...


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Peço-vos uma coisa; 99% das vezes que entro no site é através do telemóvel. Quando leio o comentário de outro utilizador não sei onde ele está situado pois essa informação não está visível(Tenho de abrir o perfil de cada um). Não me recordo se foi alguma definição que alterei no passado ou se é exclusivo de algum browser ... Portanto, não custa nada referir de onde estão a reportar. Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

jorgeanimal disse:


> @lourinhã. Já vamos com 19 L/m2...


OT: @jorgeanimal onde tens a tua estação, para comparar os teus valores com os da minha?


----------



## PaulusLx (9 Mar 2018 às 15:17)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Peço-vos uma coisa; 99% das vezes que entro no site é através do telemóvel. Quando leio o comentário de outro utilizador não sei onde ele está situado pois essa informação não está visível(Tenho de abrir o perfil de cada um). Não me recordo se foi alguma definição que alterei no passado ou se é exclusivo de algum browser ... Portanto, não custa nada referir de onde estão a reportar. Obrigado


Afirmativo, é o que acontece através de telemóvel, fica-se sem saber de onde está a reportar...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, que bela manhã de chuva, é o 2 dia mais chuvoso deste ano, vou com 35.4mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Por aqui já deixou de chover desde as 13H , depois de mais de oito horas consecutivas de  Resultado, o meu maior acumulado desde que faço registos  42.3mm! Por agora vai caindo palha que quase não acumula, mas vamos ver se me calha alguma coisa no pós-frontal O vento é que se intensificou bastante na última hora, tendo tido já rachadas na ordem dos 50klm.


----------



## remember (9 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

PaulusLx disse:


> Afirmativo, é o que acontece através de telemóvel, fica-se sem saber de onde está a reportar...



Para que tal não aconteça, basta visualizar o fórum em vez de na vertical na horizontal! Para tal têm que ter a rotação automática activa.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

PaulusLx disse:


> Afirmativo, é o que acontece através de telemóvel, fica-se sem saber de onde está a reportar...



Bom comentário : Acontece me o mesmo .
Dai eu escrever sempre : Abrantes soma 33 mm. as 14h00


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

remember disse:


> Para que tal não aconteça, basta visualizar o fórum em vez de na vertical na horizontal! Para tal têm que ter a rotação automática activa.



Sim é uma forma : Mas não é pratico. O melhor mesmo é dizer de onde reportamos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

Depois de mais uns período de aguaceiros mderados, eis que agora que está uma aberta, e com vento moderado.
Desde manhã cedo que os solos continuam a debitar água por todo.


----------



## remember (9 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

srr disse:


> Sim é uma forma : Mas não é pratico. O melhor mesmo é dizer de onde reportamos.



Sim não digo que não, apenas o disse porque há pessoas que podem nem se lembrar e visualizam o fórum sempre na vertical, outra questão da visualização e da qual não tenho a certeza é que penso que as assinaturas, também não são visíveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

A lista das estradas intransitáveis continua a aumentar.


*ABRANTES/ALVEGA | LATERAL DA PONTE DE TUBARAL RUIU COM O MAU TEMPO*

Depois de uma manhã marcada por inúmeros episódios de estradas alagadas e submersas um pouco por todo o Médio Tejo, também a antiga ponte a caminho de Tubaral, Alvega, junto da Fonte dos Carvalhos, ruiu. Uma das laterais desmoronou e a estrutura está agora condicionada, mas permitindo-se para já a passagem de veículos ligeiros. A obra para intervenção é há muito aguardada pela população, e previa-se iniciar ainda este ano. Os SMA, bem como o vereador Manuel Valamatos e José Felício, presidente da Junta de freguesia, estão no local para encontrar soluções que diminuam os constrangimentos e riscos à população. Trabalha-se já noutra via de acesso por Monte-Galego.









http://www.mediotejo.net/abrantes-alvega-lateral-da-ponte-de-tubaral-ruiu-com-o-mau-tempo/


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

A análise das 6h mostra a frente fria a ondular, e será essa ondulação que está associada a estas células recentes:







Às 12h a frente fria da nova ondulação estava a chegar ao litoral oeste:











Na imagem das 15:25 é visível o início da chegada do ar frio subsidente e a corrente de ar polar:





Primeira linha de células pós-frontais vai atingir a região de Lisboa/Oeste entrando por Cascais, movimento para NE:


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

Veremos estas linhas a organizarem-se ao aproximarem-se da costa. Há também uma nova frente fria em formação mais a oeste, já identificada na sinóptica das 12h e visível no contraste de massas de ar, entre os Açores e o continente:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

*CHAMUSCA – Última hora. Bombeiros retiram pessoas de um automóvel que ficou rodeado de água*

A indicação é avançada pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil: os bombeiros da Chamusca foram chamados a retirar duas pessoas que estavam dentro de um automóvel que, por sua vez, ficou rodeado por água. O alerta foi dado pelas 14h32, sendo que o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém, contactado pela Hertz, desvalorizou esta ocorrência, dando a entender, dessa forma, que as pessoas podiam ter saído pelo próprio pé. Ainda assim, entenderam por bem chamar as forças de socorro e evitar outro tipo de situações mais perigosas.

https://radiohertz.pt/chamusca-ulti...as-de-um-automovel-que-ficou-rodeado-de-agua/

Mais uma vez, todo o cuidado é pouco, nunca devemos descurar a nossa segurança.


----------



## meko60 (9 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

Boas.
Hii, como chove.......


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 16:49)

Bela chuvada que acabou de cair! 
Gotas bem grossas.


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

Chuva forte em Telheiras. 16,2ºC. 1003 hPa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## tucha (9 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

Geopower disse:


> Chuva forte em Telheiras. 16,2ºC. 1003 hPa. Vento moderado de SW.


Cruz, credo, isto parece um diluvio aqui por Telheiras...ainda está pior do que de manha!!!
Tocada a vento, a vento forte, depois de termos estado sem vermos chuva sensivelmente desde as 13.00 horas, eis que regressou...em em força!!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

O aguaceiro foi rápido.
Está tudo saturado!
Notável também o aumento da intensidade do vento, que por vezes sopra com rajadas bastante fortes.
Esperava mais animação para esta tarde...


----------



## Candy (9 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

Está a começar a cair uma carga de água Daquelas!!! Já Ronca forte!


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 17:11)

Está a ser um fiasco este dia no que respeito a trovoada, esperava trovoadas e nada, a chuva foi também menos que esperava, não chove desde a manhã...No fim de semana alguma chuva e vento mas nada de mais, pelo menos para aqui.  

Precipitação *23,0mm*
Rajada máxima *66km/h*


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Bom aguaceiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:22)

Continua a chover muito. Quase sempre aguaceiros moderado a forte...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

De momento não chove, apenas sopra o vento de forama moderada.


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Abrantes : está a escurecer muito e o vento está moderado.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2018 às 17:31)

boas por aqui o dia tem sido de chuva moderada a forte, com um bom acumulado.
Deixo aqui umas fotos do rio Nabão na nascente do Agroal.













Já se nota um caudal de meter respeito, alguns comerciantes iam tirando valores dos cafés de modo a prevenir eventuais inundações.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

aqui os campos do vale da Fajarda estão cheios de água, parece que vou ter uma janelinha de minutos sem chuva, vou lá ver a ribeira


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Enquanto não chegam as outras frentes, fica o vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Continuam i os aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

Vento a soprar com bastante intensidade neste momento.

Muito escuro a Sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:42)

Aguaceiro torrencial muito forte! O maior do dia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

Está a dar agora na CMTV, em directo de Ferreira de Zezere, onde as chuvas já causaram danos numa habitação de 2ª, tendo as terras soterrarando uma garagem, os taludes estão totalmente despidos devido aos incendios.

Aguaceiros moderados a cair agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial muito forte! O maior do dia!


Coitado de quem vai na estrada! Chuva muito forte continua...


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

geoair.pt disse:


> OT: @jorgeanimal onde tens a tua estação, para comparar os teus valores com os da minha?


Não tenho...Está instalada aqui na rua, a uns 500m de minha casa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Coitado de quem vai na estrada! Chuva muito forte continua...


Parou 3 min e já voltou ainda mais forte! Dilúvio! 

Edit: São estes ecos amarelos que vão passando...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Boas tardes,

*26 mm* por cá.
Em Janes até água brotava do alcatrão.

Impressionante a quantidade de água nas linhas de água.
Dei uma volta à saída do trabalho, e deparei-me com isto.
Ribeira do Guincho com uma força descomunal, e encher a lagoa, passadiços inundados.





Estrada do Pisão,deslizamento um calhau enorme...
Enquanto não fizerem uma malha metálica conforme há na arrabida ou na Carvoeira-Foz do Lizandro (Ericeira), risco de uma tragédia mantém-se elevado.
Provavelmente nos próximos dias não passo lá. lol





Aqui a ocorrência.




Entretanto fui espreitar a ribeira da Atrozela, caudal monstruoso.
Foi esta a ribeira uma das responsáveis pelas cheias de 83 em Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 17:57)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e com direito pelo menos já a um trovão.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2018 às 18:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parou 3 min e já voltou ainda mais forte! Dilúvio!
> 
> Edit: São estes ecos amarelos que vão passando...


 por aqui também rega bem neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

homem do mar disse:


> por aqui também rega bem neste momento


Esta formação que está a passar por aqui é a mesma que entrou por Lisboa e vê-se bem na imagem de satélite...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:07)

Eco vermelho no Entroncamento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:11)




----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Rajadas intensas na estação de Queluz, estive a segundos de ficar sem chapéu. 

Ribeira de Carenque com um fluxo incrível, alguém em Carnaxide para tirar fotos ao Jamor após a junção com esta ribeira?

Imagino que o Tejo esteja castanho em Cruz Quebrada


----------



## LRamos (9 Mar 2018 às 18:14)

Seixal, instabilidade evidente e invulgares rajadas de vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Os aguaceiros torrenciais sucedem-se aqui...


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Aguaceiros fortes que até fazem "fumo".


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Boa tarde.
Dia animado mas sem oportunidade minha para acompanhar de mais perto.
Choveu, e continua a chover quase sem paragens o dia todo.
O acumulado neste momento vai nos 18.4 mm.
Momentos atrás passei pelo rio Lena na ponte das Mestras e  também pelas comportas do rio Liz.
Como se pode ver ,Ainda podem encaixar muita água.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2018 às 18:24)

fui agora ver como estava a ribeira atrás de minha casa e em alguns sítios já começou a transbordar.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Actualizando os dados como tenho feito diariamente.
Com a chuvada de hoje, muitas minas de água  da serra rebentaram certamente, é muita água.
A cota 400m-500m certamente que o acumulado deve ir nos 200 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

A estação meteorológica de Torres Novas, da Escola Maria Lamas já regista 33.27 mm, desde a meia-noite, vamos lá ver até onde vai este acumulado, pois não para de chover.

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pt/baiona/ITORRESN2


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

A intensidade dos aguaceiros já está a diminuir mas a intensidade do vento está a aumentar...


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

Aqui vento forte mas não bateu ainda os 66km/h da manhã, chuva vai caindo em forma de aguaceiros, acumulados *24,4mm *


----------



## RickStorm (9 Mar 2018 às 18:42)

Aqui onde estou parece a acalmia antes da tempestade (Oeiras)


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Muita água e vento: Póvoa, Monsanto e Belém.  Aqui na marginal parou a chuva, apenas chuviscos mas o céu mantem-se carregado de nimbostratus e muito escuro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Pós-frontais a desenvolverem-se bem assim que entram em terra.

Acumulados
Belas:* 40,4 mm*
BCC (Serra Carregueira - 300 metros): *45,7 mm *
Famões: *37,8 mm*
Rio de Mouro: *39,1 mm
*
Mínima mais alta desde o fim de Novembro: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,3ºC *
Amplitude térmica: *1,1ºC  *A frente fria do final do dia deverá abater este valor.

Aqui fica um vídeo do rio Jamor, onde inicia a canalização debaixo da linha de Sintra, junto à estação de Queluz. Belo caudal. (Desculpem o tremido no início, estava a passar um aguaceiro e estava a tentar manobrar o chapéu de chuva e o telemóvel ahah).


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Por aqui de vez em quando cai uns belos aguaceiros e o acumulado está em 37.4mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:55)

Fica o video da ribeira da Atrozela, Alcabideche.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 18:59)

aqui a ribeira que passa na Fajarda, a que vai até à Barragem de Magos está assim (meti 2 aqui, mas meti 4 no seguimento dos rios):












o campo do vale onde está a ribeira estão assim:


----------



## Brites (9 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Então mas não estou a perceber a malta aqui do fórum... Tão pouco agitado e do nada cai um trovão em Pombal ou perto!??
E começa a chover torrencialmente! 
Vocês avisem...  Zimbora começar a cair alguma coisa que a tarde foi muito fraquinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

O rio Almonda, estive aqui á 3 semanas atrás e o rio mais parecia um ribeiro, hoje está como já não se ve á muito tempo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:14)

O vento está a meter medo aqui! Ouvem-se as rajadas dentro de casa!


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

São Pedro do Estoril, 15,8°C 90,2% vento constante cerca de 20 Km/h SW





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguelcardal (9 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Brites disse:


> Então mas não estou a perceber a malta aqui do fórum... Tão pouco agitado e do nada cai um trovão em Pombal ou perto!??
> E começa a chover torrencialmente!
> Vocês avisem...  Zimbora começar a cair alguma coisa que a tarde foi muito fraquinha



Espero que não tenha causado danos na RP!!  
Entroncamento á meia hora dilúvio a meter respeito. Trovoada tenho pena de ainda não me ter cruzado com ela hoje.  Vamos ser se com a chegada da noite vamos ter alguma animação! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:20)

"A nossa riqueza de àgua quando em excesso transforma-se no nosso problema. Devido à grande pluviosidade que se fez sentir na região, o nível da água no interior da gruta subiu impedindo as visitas. Retomaremos as mesmas logo que seja seguro."

Fonte: *Grutas de Mira de Aire*

Será que o polje/mar de Minde, já tem alguma água, luismeteo3


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

Aqui o único destaque vai para a persistência pouco comum do vento, sempre com rajadas em torno dos 50 e 60km/h... A chuva cai por vezes com aguaceiros  e o acumulado vai em *25,0mm* 

*14,9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "A nossa riqueza de àgua quando em excesso transforma-se no nosso problema. Devido à grande pluviosidade que se fez sentir na região, o nível da água no interior da gruta subiu impedindo as visitas. Retomaremos as mesmas logo que seja seguro."
> 
> Fonte: *Grutas de Mira de Aire*
> 
> Será que o polje/mar de Minde, já tem alguma água, luismeteo3


Não sei, não passei lá...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:26)

Aguaceiro forte em Ulgueira,Sintra  acumulado a subir para os *39 mm*, a ribeira de Colares deve estar com um _power_.
_______

Não fiz uma pesquisa de fundo da rede Wunderground, mas esta estação deve ser das que registou um acumulado mais elevado.

*48,1 mm *em Ponte Rol,Torres Vedras, o Sizandro tambem deve estar com uma grande corrente.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITORRESV7#history


----------



## nelson972 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "
> Será que o polje/mar de Minde, já tem alguma água]



Ainda não tem mais do que algumas lagoas, mas enche a bom ritmo e depois do fim de semana já deve estar bonito! 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (9 Mar 2018 às 19:29)

miguelcardal disse:


> Espero que não tenha causado danos na RP!!
> Entroncamento á meia hora dilúvio a meter respeito. Trovoada tenho pena de ainda não me ter cruzado com ela hoje.  Vamos ser se com a chegada da noite vamos ter alguma animação!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Olha quem anda por aqui... 
Nada disso eu estava mesmo refastelado no sofá! 
Vamos ver se o cair da noite aparece alguma coisa de jeito ️️️
Amanhã vamos a costa á noite??? Só para ver o Power das waves


----------



## Aspvl (9 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

Pela Baixa, um aguaceiro moderado.
As células parecem ganhar força somente quando entram em terra. Pode ser que alguma se espevite no mar


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

Ulme- Chamusca


Estrada próximo da Fábrica das águas de São Martinho


----------



## miguelcardal (9 Mar 2018 às 19:50)

Brites disse:


> Olha quem anda por aqui...
> Nada disso eu estava mesmo refastelado no sofá!
> Vamos ver se o cair da noite aparece alguma coisa de jeito ️️️
> Amanhã vamos a costa á noite??? Só para ver o Power das waves



Diz alguma coisa que sou menino para ir a ver se sacamos umas fotos para mostrar a Malta aqui do fórum  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JAlves (9 Mar 2018 às 20:00)

É só a mim que a maioria das fotos não aparece.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

*30,6mm* ainda antes da meia noite! Valor inédito nesta estação. Amanhã vou dar uma volta pela cidade, particularmente a zona de Corroios, aposto que a ribeira deve ter um caudal brutal como é hábito nestas alturas de precipitação forte. A ribeira do Parque da Paz está castanha de tanta água que desce das zonas mais altas do Concelho. 

Por agora, a chuva está a dar umas tréguas e o vento mantém-se moderado, predominante de Sudoeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

Chamusca parece o estuário do Tejo em Lisboa.


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

Boas pessoal
Portanto o pico de maior altura do mar vai ser domingo de manhã. 
E em relacao ao vento e chuva? O que esperar para este resto de semana e fim de semana?
Em termos de periodos quando vai ser mais forte e o quê?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, tocados a vento, se continuar a chover desta maneira a situação não vai ser fácil.


----------



## FranciscoJNB (9 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte em Ulgueira,Sintra  acumulado a subir para os *39 mm*, a ribeira de Colares deve estar com um _power_.
> _______
> 
> Não fiz uma pesquisa de fundo da rede Wunderground, mas esta estação deve ser das que registou um acumulado mais elevado.
> ...



Imagens da Foz do Rio Sizandro poderão ser vistas através desta câmara (esperar alguns momentos até que aponte o máximo a Sul):

http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/praia-azul-portugal_89902/

Há dois fins-de-semana atrás ficou assim:


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

Aqui na Lourinhã caiu um poste de electricidade. Deve ter sido por volta das 20h pois o vento estava muito agressivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:18)

Bonito texto para ler...


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

o último aguaceiro mandou me a MEO abaixo  mas já voltou, agora tudo calmo


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

"Foros de Salvaterra - Estrada do Tananas

QUERIAM ÁGUA? POIS AÍ ESTÁ ELA.
Bom fim de semana."

Fonte:Notícias de Salvaterra


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

Deixo então aqui uma compilação de pequenos clips que gravei do rio de Loures, pelo meio-dia. Nas horas seguintes pouco choveu, pelo que o o ponto máximo do rio deve ter sido na altura em que gravei estes vídeos, ou nos instantes anteriores.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 22:35)

Dia que valeu pela madrugada e manhã para ter um bom acumulado, de resto fiasco, nem um ronco distante...

*26,6mm*


----------



## srr (9 Mar 2018 às 22:43)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/ruimiguelmendes.pereira/videos/1574425932612357/&show_text=1&width=560" width="560" height="414" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>

incrivel - PARA QUEM conhece vejam o caudal deste ribeiro no PENEDO FURADO


----------



## Rajujas (9 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Chuva tocada a vento em Lisboa

edit: Tão depressa veio como foi embora. Agora resta o vento.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 16.8°c e 96%HR. 
O pluviometro resolveu marcar alguma coisa, não faço ideia se está certo ou se falhou alguma de chuva que caiu. 19.6 mm acumulados e o rate máx. foi de 75.2 mm/h pelas 8:39. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

aguaceiro em geral fraco agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Chuva torrencial e muito vento agora!

Edit: DILÚVIO!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Estradas muito perigosas aqui! Chuva torrencial e muito vento! Tenham muito cuidado...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

Continuam os aguaceiros muito fortes, de realçar o vento que desde o inicio da tarde se têm intensificado bastante.


----------



## tucha (9 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

Malta, e a abertura hoje do telejornal da rtp1 com o sr jornalista a dizer "a tempestade chega à meia noite!!!", alguém  viu??? Nada alarmista ehehe e então que me dizem, vamos ter forró garantido a partir da meia noite aqui pela capital ou nem por isso??
Está tudo tão calmo agora que não parece que nada vá mudar daqui a pouco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:22)

tucha disse:


> Malta, e a abertura hoje do telejornal da rtp1 com o sr jornalista a dizer "a tempestade chega à meia noite!!!", alguém  viu???


Sim eu vi...


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Lá fora tudo calmo por agora à meia noite é que começa o temporal 

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (9 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Bons aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, mas neste momento não chove. O impressionante tem sido o vento forte, com rajadas bem violentas ao longo do dia/noite e que continua. 
Não me parece que vá chover muito mais durante a madrugada e manhã, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro disperso. Em relação à temperatura, segue quente nos 15,7ºC, a pressão desceu aos 1003 hPa e a enxaqueca também voltou


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Aguaceiros fracos em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Sul. 14.1°C. 1006 hPa.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

Vento nem vê-lo está tudo junto da costa 

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vortex (9 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

Boa noite.Acumulados até agora 49,7mm.Continua a chover bem por aqui.Pressão nos 1004Hpa.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 00:01)

O dia acabou assim com *32,4mm* só faltou a trovoada para ser perfeito...


----------



## windchill (10 Mar 2018 às 00:03)

Trovoada = 0 por aqui..... fiasco eléctrico para já... valha-nos a chuva que é muito bem vinda!


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

acumulado: *34.1mm*
máxima: *16.3ºC *(-0.4ºC)
minima: *13.7ºC *(+4.1ºC)
actual: *15.6ºC*

por acaso em termos de trovoadas também me desiludiu um pouco, esperava mais trovoadas


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

Boas, dia marcado por bastante vento, o destaque vai para a temperatura que neste momento marca 16.4ºC.
Máxima de 17.2ºC às 16:15 e minima de 14.7ºC às 02:03.
A rajada máxima fixou-se nos 66 km/h, sendo o novo máximo desde que tenho a estação.


----------



## RickStorm (10 Mar 2018 às 00:36)

Eu passei por uma em Odivelas por volta das 09 e picos da manhã, IC17 mais concretamente (quem passou por esta estrada hoje comprovou a força da água a cair nos túneis e o trânsito na saída para o Strada)


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 00:39)

*49,3 mm* acumulados ontem, o dia mais chuvoso desde que faço acompanhamento aqui no fórum. 

A frente fria se já passou ou se está a passar, está muito desorganizada. 

*195,8 mm* acumulados deste mega evento. Épico. Já tenho a barriga quase cheia


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mar 2018 às 00:45)

Em balanço final deste maravilhoso dia de Inverno, o que dizer?! Só faltou a trovoada para ser perfeito  Porque de resto tive o maior acumulado desde que faço registos! 49.28mm






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2018 às 01:32)

Fiquei perto desse registo, com 45.8mm, foi o segundo dia mais chuvoso do evento.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2018 às 02:19)

Boa noite!
Tudo escorre água, é impressionante! Atenção às estradas! A segunda circular então...
Vamos ver como corre o dia amanhã (hoje ).


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia
T. Actual de 13.3°C
0.4 mm durante a noite.
Começa agora a chover .


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 07:45)

Aguaceiro moderado
Os primeiros mm do dia.


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Mar 2018 às 08:33)

Bom voltei a este seguimento, sair da Madeira não foi fácil, ate porque sabe sempre bem lá estar Entretanto a chuva veio atrás. começou mesmo agora. O previsto para hoje é 8 mm agora sim a terra começa a ficar saturada. Gostava de ir ver a barragem de Vale Cobrão na companhia das lezírias vou ver se consigo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (10 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho que concordar, postura irritante.
> -----
> Aguaceiro moderado
> Os primeiros mm do dia.


----------



## cepp1 (10 Mar 2018 às 08:50)

Voltando ao tópico, na estrada Leiria-Caldas ao passar na Maceira apanhei uma chuva muito forte e havia um poste de electricidade caído no chão. Já lá estava a GNR. De resto a viagem foi calma com um ou outro chuvisco. Agora parece que o Sol que dar um ar da sua graça.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 09:25)

E depois de alguns aguaceiros, já esta manhã, o ceú continua bem cinzento


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia, grande dia de chuva ontem, o acumulado foi de 46.4mm, foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano até agora, hoje têm caido alguns aguaceiros e o acumulado já vai nos 7.8mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia a todos! Noite e manhã calmas por aqui. Este sol até anima... literalmente a calma antes da tempestade!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

O sol veio agora dar o ar de sua graça, neste inicio de manhã.


Os bombeiros já estão a fazer a monitorização desde as 7:50, no Pombalinho.

Rio Tejo, em Vila Nova da Barquinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 10:38)

PROTECÇÃO CIVIL MUNICIPAL 10/3/2018






⚠ AVISO
SUBMERSÃO DA E.N. 365, FREGUESIA DO POMBALINHO E DA C.M.1 (LÁZAROS), FREGUESIA DE AZINHAGA.

Todas as situações registadas ontem 9/3, no Concelho da Golegã, com que o nosso Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil se confrontou, nomeadamente, nas Estradas Nacionais 243 e 365, entre outras, estiveram sob controlo, sendo resolvidas com sucesso e com a maior brevidade possível, evitando-se, assim, acidentes!
FOI ACTIVADO PELA COMISSÃO DISTRITAL DA PROTECÇÃO CIVIL, O PLANO ESPECIAL DE EMERGÊNCIA PARA CHEIAS NA BACIA DO TEJO, DESDE AS 9.00 HORAS DE HOJE, em nível Amarelo. O maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no Rio Tejo foi de 2297m3/s às 07 horas de hoje\\CDOS Santarém.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Mar 2018 às 10:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Fiquei perto desse registo, com 45.8mm, foi o segundo dia mais chuvoso do evento.


Por aqui foi ontem o dia mais chuvoso, o segundo foi no passado sábado! dia do teu melhor acumulado desde que fazes registos! Pareceu-me que ontem isso aconteceu por aqui a muita gente  dia de recordes de acumulados   dia épico portanto, só faltou mesmo a cereja no topo do bolo 

Quanto ao dia de hoje um sol agradável pela manhã, também faz falta! Temperatura actual: *16.1ºc HR:87%* , vento fraco de *SW 9.3kl/m,* *Pressão: 997.8 hpa*! A bonança , antes da tempestade


----------



## miguelcardal (10 Mar 2018 às 11:07)

Pelo fórum parece que está a trovejar... calma amigos paz e amor e relâmpagos fortes para a Malta ver  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 11:21)

*Tu mandaste lá alguém? - Eles também não*






Ponte do Lamego (na foto), Ponte Nova, rio acima, rio abaixo: em todos os locais em que há um qualquer estrangulamento causado pela subida das águas, é o que se vê. Sempre que chove mais, anos após ano.

O rio Almonda, neste tempo de cheia anunciada com dias de antecedência, é o exemplo acabado da incúria total e da política do foguetório e da “selfie”. Tudo o que implique trabalho a sério e planeamento, não interessa.

Durante anos, desde a última limpeza do rio em 2000, nunca mais uma palha foi limpa. Entretanto, caíram muros, casas inteiras, árvores, cresceram ilhas, tudo dentro do leito, e lá jazem, a fazer barragens subterrâneas ao escoamento das águas. A impunidade foi e continua a ser total, com a conivência de quem pode.

O rio Almonda não passa de um fait-divers de campanhas eleitorais e há uma terra triste, cujos responsáveis não lhe ligam pevide. É todos anos a mesmo conversa. Há dois, há cinco, há 10, há 15!

http://www.jornaltorrejano.pt/sociedade/noticia/?n-d16023c1

E assim está o rio Almonda, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas.


----------



## dASk (10 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Toda a costa litoral portuguesa passou a Aviso vermelho a partir da madrugada de hoje!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 11:51)




----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

hoje tudo calmo, que eu tenha dado por isso ainda só caiu um aguaceiro perto das 9h que até acordei com a força, mas deve ter sido pouca duração pelo acumulado, tenho *1.7mm*, sigo com 15.3ºC e sol, veremos o que a tarde nos aguarda espero aguaceiros


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Bom dia por aqui tudo sereno  não me apercebi de chuva no dia de hoje ainda, vamos ver se a tarde trás novidades.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

Aqui no Marquês céu azul com algumas nuvens cinzentas a passear, bastante vento e a minha Auriol marca 20º


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 12:20)

Indo ao que interessa e deixando de parte pessoas insignificantes que só andam aqui a deixar veneno e a fazer ataques pessoais...

Hoje ainda não choveu mas de tarde a coisa vai mudar, a ver se temos sorte e não o fiasco que foi as trovoadas ontem..

16,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Hoje apenas caiu uns aguaceiros moderados ao inicio da manhã, de resto é o vento moderado e o sol que vão marcando presença.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Por Glória do Ribatejo céu nublado com abertas. Vento forte de SW com rajadas. 15.2°C. 1007 hPa.
Os campos começam a ficar alagados.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Agora na A1. Aveiras de Cima.  17°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (10 Mar 2018 às 13:13)

Vamos voltar ao que interessa ou não??? 
Expliquem me lá o que vem ali na costa??? Parece potente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

O rio Almonda, continua em carga máxima.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2018 às 13:22)

Boas!
A tarde promete, com tantas células em alto mar. Veremos! 
E finalmente temos um bocado de sol. Sabe bem.


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Aqui em São Pedro deu para ver a célula com eco roxo que passou ao largo. Imponente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Eco roxo a entrar a sul da Figueira da Foz...


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde

Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas. Choveu durante a madrugada e manhã, que acumulou *0,6 mm*. 
O acumulado de ontem foi de *18,9 mm*, muito bom  

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento moderado de SW com rajadas


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

Boas,
Escapei a esta célula, mas não vou escapar à próxima! Se continuar a crescer, até cá... 

O céu só agora tapou. Tem estado um belo dia primaveril. Sol e quase sem vento. 
A enganar o velho ditado de Março...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

16,0ºC
Vento moderado a forte com fortes rajadas.
0,3 mm

Ontem Ulgueira,Sintra acabou o dia com *42,9 mm*, impressionante.
_______

Celula jeitosa a SO, provavelmente vai passar de "raspão" e entra entre Oeiras ou Almada, vamos ver.


----------



## fog (10 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Avenidas Novas, situação descritiva: esplanadas quase cheias, gente de perna traçada a ler o jornal, transeuntes a passearem os cãezinhos, mães e pais de família com as respectivas proles, uns simplesmente a pé, os mais dinâmicos gisnasticando o corpo numa bicicleta. Em resumo destas horas, toda a manhã e princípio de tarde, se condensa na imagem idílica, quase morna, de um dia de Primavera. O catastrofismo meteorológico onde está?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Aqui a ponte do Lamego, em Torres Novas, á muito tempo, que um dos seus pilares já está tombado.

Caiu agora mesmo aqui um aguaceiro fraco, mas depressa passou.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

pela Fajarda continua tempo igual com abertas, está mais escuro para leste um aguaceiro entre Coruche e Mora, e está bem mais vento agora, veremos o que a tarde nos trás, a cada hora que passa há mais aguaceiros em Portugal, penso que na nossa zona não irá ser excepção (espero eu  )


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

Talvez seja uma questão de tempo e lotaria.


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 14:34)

Cá está ela! 
Aguaceiro monumental!!! Vem puxado a vento. 
Que carga


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Algum granizo nesta célula. Pouco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Começa a chover e aumenta bastante o vento...


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2018 às 14:37)

Candy disse:


> Cá está ela!
> Aguaceiro monumental!!! Vem puxado a vento.
> Que carga



Aqui também, mas já parou e agora passou a chuviscos (e o vento também acalmou).


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começa a chover e aumenta bastante o vento...


Já chove forte!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

Em Pontevel, primeira célula a chegar (vista para NW):






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:40)

Célula que se desenvolveu agora a entrar em Lisboa já está a passar, período forte de chuva e algum granizo à mistura. 

Devemos estar assim o resto do dia todo, é ter sorte onde se está. 

*1,8 mm*


----------



## miguelcardal (10 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Aguaceiro fraco agora é algum vento por aqui! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

Eco vermelho na Figueira da Foz...


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mar 2018 às 14:49)

Célula potente a norte da Figueira da Foz


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Interessante como as células ganham força em terra, o ar está algo abafado talvez isso também ajude.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

Aqui está a pipoca que se desenvolveu bruscamente em Lisboa, provavelmente a deitar mais granizo agora:


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

Já chove moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aqui está a pipoca que se desenvolveu bruscamente em Lisboa, provavelmente a deitar mais granizo agora:



Não parou de se intensificar, impressionante.
Já largou trovoada em Loures.


----------



## lm1960 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Boas,

Passou há 15 minutos com um trovão "fraquinho"...e uma boa descarga.


----------



## cepp1 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Chuva forte nas caldas. Não consigo mandar fotos para o forum porque as fotos do smartphone diz sempre que são de peq dimensões? alguma maneira de contornar isto??


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

boas por aqui está tudo a passar ao lado ainda não choveu, apenas o vento vai dando um ar de sua graça muito de vez em quando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:17)

homem do mar disse:


> boas por aqui está tudo a passar ao lado ainda não choveu, apenas o vento vai dando um ar de sua graça muito de vez em quando.


Da maneira como está aqui não tarda está aí a chegar...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Pontevel: já caiu um aguaceiro e estão células a crescer agora. Vento forte.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro de granizo por São Pedro há coisa de 10 minutos!


----------



## flybull (10 Mar 2018 às 15:22)

Em Coruche a 10/15 minutos atrás granizo


----------



## RStorm (10 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

Começou a pingar por aqui e o céu está escuro para oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Chuva torrencial agora e muito vento! Está agreste!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Que tempestade!!! Mete medo...


----------



## jcsmonteiro (10 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Horas previstas da chegada da frente principal?


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Embora não veja registo de descargas, já ouvi uns roncos por cá! Grossos mas meio "abafados"

Chove... pois!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que tempestade!!! Mete medo...


Já passaram estas rajadas loucas, mas a chuva moderada a forte continua...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 15:37)

Pontevel, já chove forte!









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (10 Mar 2018 às 15:39)

boas finalmente começou a chovere o vento intensifica-se também.


----------



## fog (10 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

Nas Avenidas Novas, céu nublado com algumas abertas. A oeste, avista-se um céu carregado, plúmbeo. De certeza anuncia chuva a vir para cá.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Pela Quinta do Conde, apenas vento e céu ameaçador. Nada de chuva, para já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:47)

Vento moderado a forte e a situação parece-me estar a piorar.
Eco amarelo sobre a zona de Alcanena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial com muito vento...


----------



## cactus (10 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

ceu preto , á pouco caiu uns pingos grossos , , de assinalar o vento que já sopra com rajadas muito fortes , de momento não chove.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:02)

Aguaceiro puxado a vento


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Cascatas do Mourão, Anços, hoje de manhã - para quem não sabe é mais ou menos entre Pero Pinheiro e Negrais.
Não me lembro de ver o Mourão com tanta água...












VÍDEO: 










Campos já bem alagados na zona de confluência do Mourão com a Ribeira dos Tostões, já perto de Cheleiros, formando-se assim a Ribeira de Cheleiros que, com as águas do Cabrela, mais adiante, se tornará no Rio Lizandro.







​


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Boas
Vento com rajadas na casa dos 40km/h
Ainda não chove


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

Autchhhh... Aguaceiro fortíssimo! Vem com rajadas de vento igualmente fortes!  
Fez-se noite!!! 

Carrega cada vez mais!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 16:15)

Comeca agora a chover
E parou !!!


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

Trazia algum granizo...

Se tivesse durado mais tinhamos tido problemas! Mesmo assim... no meu terraço tenho à vontade 2 cm de água! E tenho dois pontos de escoamento e umas escadas.


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 16:21)

Maaaais!!! Caramba! Esta Célula está carregadíssima! 
Outro aguaceiro fortíssimo. Nem deu tempo para o outro escoar nas ruas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

Mais um forte aguaceiro e vento forte!


----------



## nelson972 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

Nazaré, 16 graus, vento moderado e um aguaceiro a chegar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

E tal como mencionei anteriormente, o polje de mira/minde ainda está com pouca água. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## fog (10 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Nas Avenidas Novas continua o céu nublado com abertas, umas tantas gaivotas voam alto, enquanto se aproximam as cinco da tarde, "Ay qué terribles cinco de la tarde!", no dizer insuperável de Lorca. Quanto a chuva, meus amigos(as), nicles batatóides! Ou, como na canção:
"É p'ra amanhã
Bem podias fazer hoje
Porque amanhã sei que voltas a adiar (...)". Enfim, haja paciência.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

Vem aí carga 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (10 Mar 2018 às 16:51)

Há momentos vi as antenas em Leiria a vergar como nunca tinha visto!!! 
Parecia que iam partir.
A estação do centro não registou nada (acho que tenho os dois sensores avariados)


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

@lourinhã, 16h45 
Trovoada, chuva, vento e granizo... Só durou 5 minutos. Ouve-se o mar.


----------



## manganao (10 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

Trovoada aqui em Caldas e chuva forte


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

Pontevel, ouvem-se trovões para NW:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 17:01)

Há 5 minutos... Para  NE/E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (10 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Céu escuro agora aqui pelo Olival, o vento aumentou de intensidade  e a temperatura (14,6ºC) e a pressão a baixar (999hPa).


----------



## squidward (10 Mar 2018 às 17:05)

StormRic disse:


> Pontevel, ouvem-se trovões para NW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha, estás ao pé da minha terra 

Aqui na zona de Lisboa hoje ainda não houve nada de especial, apenas algumas abertas e céu nublado.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (10 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

Face à atitude parcial do staff deste fórum que permite que comentários ofensivos, como aqueles que foram aqui talhados reiteradamente pelo Sr. Miguel, e sejam mantidos online e que apaga deliberadamente o direito de um cidadão à resposta deixo, aqui, a mensagem que acabo de remeter a um dos responsáveis deste espaço. Mais acresço que a questão vai seguir, como exposto ao início da tarde, transito judicial contra o Sr. Miguel. 

Que assim fique:
Caro SpiderVV. Em resposta ao email que remeti, sinta-se no direito, se bem lhe parecer de me banir. Espero, naturalmente, comportamento idêntico face ao membro que em diferentes momentos me ofendeu no fórum. Em momento algum usei de linguagem obscena, inapropriada, discriminatória, ofensiva em relação à pessoa citada. Não podemos afirmar o mesmo na inversa medida, basta uma leitura atenta dos posts publicados pela pessoa visada. De qualquer forma, dentro de poucos dias o staff deste fórum será contactado pelo meu advogado por forma a dar seguimento ao que expus há pouco. Grato pela atenção. Jorge Rebelo de Andrade


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:09)

Celulas de raspão.





Zoom sobre Pedra Amarela cota 406 mts


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 17:13)

Célula da Lourinhã, eco vermelho, vista de Pontevel e outra célula a caminho daqui:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sandie (10 Mar 2018 às 17:17)

Estou na zona da Boca do Inferno, vento e ondas a intensificarem se. Céu negro, caiu há 10 m uma carga de água. 

Tirei fotos vou colocar mais logo !


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2018 às 17:21)

Haverá algo mais do que precipitação e vento forte?  Alguém que esteja no caminho destas duas?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:23)

Bem hoje é o dia dos ecos roxos!

Passou agora uma célula que deixou chuva mas notou-se mais a ventania! 

A linha de instabilidade parece estar a acabar para o litoral centro, agora vai afetar mais o sul.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

Pontevel, molha a chegar:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:26)

O eco roxo mesmo em cima de Odemira, como agora aquilo deve estar


----------



## cepp1 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:33)

Cheguei a casa a Leiria sempre com chuca moderada por vezes forte!!! Queria ver o rio Lis como estava mas tenho d ficar a tomar conta da pequenada


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora! Dilúvio!


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 17:40)

5.6 mm na última hora
Rajada máxima de 45 km/h
Ágora sem chuva e assim


----------



## Gato Preto (10 Mar 2018 às 17:50)

Olá a todos!
Há algum tempo sem contribuir, mas continuo a seguir-vos 

Neste momento é assim que está em Corroios:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

Céu interessante, na periferia da célula, Pontevel:









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

por volta das 17h para SE:


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2018 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro fortíssimo agora! *Dilúvio*!


Temos todos de contribuir para a construção de uma Arca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Temos todos de contribuir para a construção de uma Arca...


Podes não acreditar mas tivemos uns aguaceiros muito fortes!


----------



## Candy (10 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

WHORTAS disse:


> 5.6 mm na última hora
> Rajada máxima de 45 km/h
> Ágora sem chuva e assim





Candy disse:


> Há 5 minutos... Para  NE/E
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apanhei inteirinho em Peniche


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

aqui a ribeira já vai mais cheia que ontem:











já a transbordar para o vale:






vale está assim:






os pequenos ribeiros já com vida, que bom 











andavam à "pesca" não na ribeira mas na água dos campos do vale


----------



## Gato Preto (10 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Sol antes da tormenta!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

O vento acalmou debaixo desta extensa cobertura de altostratus pós-frontais. Temperatura em descida:








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2018 às 19:35)

Boas!
Como sábado é dia de passeio, lá resolvemos passear por Belém. 
Mal cheguei, olhei para norte e lá estava uma bela célula a desenvolver-se rapidamente.
Imagem de radar:




Foto:




Mais tarde, o céu começou a fechar e o vento a aumentar de intensidade, tanto que já custava equilibrar-me na rua com algumas rajadas fortes. (Deviam ter visto a minha figura ). Passámos pela Lx Factory e eis que me deparo com este cenário espetacular. Fiquei boquiaberto! Foi a primeira vez que vi uns mammatus tão bem definidos.
Ficam as fotos:
















(Fotos tiradas pelo telemóvel, portanto a qualidade é razoável)
Não apanhei chuva e muito menos trovoada, mas valeu a pena pelos mammatus. 
Agora por Carnaxide, a noite segue calminha mas sente-se por vezes umas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Como sábado é dia de passeio, lá resolvemos passear por Belém.
> Mal cheguei, olhei para norte e lá estava uma bela célula a desenvolver-se rapidamente.
> Imagem de radar:
> ...



Belíssimas fotos do mammatus! 
Muito fixes!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Alenquer tudo calmo, não ha vento, não ha chuva, céu estrelado ...temperatura amena nos 15ºC


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Vento a intensificar bastante nestes últimos minutos. O mar, aqui por São Pedro, também já está com belos enchios. Como se diz por aqui «Está o mar um cão!».
As casas junto da Praça já têm algumas guardas, pelo sim pelo não...


----------



## Brites (10 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Aqui para os lados de pombal está a ser um fiasco... Não se passa nada...ainda pode vir alguma coisa, pergunto eu que não percebo nada disto, é que no radar não me parece!


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

A Félix aproxima-se da Galiza. O contraste das massas de ar é notável. Logo atrás da linha de instabilidade que acabou de passar, note-se a estreita faixa de subsidência de ar estratosférico (laranja/vermelho) que limpou o céu quase totalmente a seguir à referida linha:






A análise sinóptica das 18h, mais próxima da hora daquela imagem, assinala a espiral da oclusão enrolada em torno do centro 969 hPa (valor de pressão pouco frequente a esta distância do litoral oeste da península) e uma nova linha de instabilidade que precede a chegada da oclusão ao litoral norte. Não sei dizer o que atingirá o litoral centro, a última linha atingiu com mais intensidade a região do Alentejo. O Oeste foi relativamente poupado.


----------



## Brites (10 Mar 2018 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> A Félix aproxima-se da Galiza. O contraste das massas de ar é notável. Logo atrás da linha de instabilidade que acabou de passar, note-se a estreita faixa de subsidência de ar estratosférico (laranja/vermelho) que limpou o céu quase totalmente a seguir à referida linha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento 
Vamos ter fé aqui no centro litoral


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

Mas ainda vem alguma coisa? Por aqui ainda tudo calmo...não ha vento


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Passámos pela Lx Factory e eis que me deparo com este cenário espetacular. Fiquei boquiaberto! Foi a primeira vez que vi uns mammatus tão bem definidos.
> Ficam as fotos:
> .


Lindos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:15)

*Ponte D. Amélia cortada ao trânsito devido a dúvidas sobre o estado dos pilares*

A falta de informação técnica rigorosa sobre o atual estado dos pilares da Ponte Rainha D. Amélia, que liga os concelhos de Cartaxo e Salvaterra de Magos, levou as duas autarquias a decidirem suspender totalmente o trânsito rodoviário naquela travessia do Rio Tejo.

A confirmação foi dada ao nosso jornal pelo presidente da Câmara do Cartaxo, Pedro Magalhães Ribeiro que diz que se trata de uma medida preventiva mas que se vai manter até se conhecerem as conclusões do relatório encomendado pelas Infraestruturas de Portugal.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.p...o-devido-a-duvidas-sobre-o-estado-dos-pilares


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2018 às 21:20)

O AA (antes era mais anti-ciclone dos Açores mas agora é anti-ciclone de Almada ) continua em grande por aqui. Ou a pressão está nos 1040 milibares ou valha-me Deus que azar NÃO FALTA.

Boa linha de instabilidade que se formou e passou desde Setúbal por tudo o que estava a Sul (e ainda bem, precisamos de toda a água que possa contribuir pelo menos para amenizar a nossa situação), e agora outra a entrar em terra que, pelo que parece, percorrerá todo o Norte até cá abaixo a Lisboa.

A única chuva que a zona da grande Lisboa e margem Sul está a ter é uma chuva de vento. A depressão tem inteligência artificial, só pode. Se tivesse livro de reclamações já lá tinha a minha queixa.


----------



## tucha (10 Mar 2018 às 21:36)

Lightning disse:


> O AA (antes era mais anti-ciclone dos Açores mas agora é anti-ciclone de Almada ) continua em grande por aqui. Ou a pressão está nos 1040 milibares ou valha-me Deus que azar NÃO FALTA.
> 
> Boa linha de instabilidade que se formou e passou desde Setúbal por tudo o que estava a Sul (e ainda bem, precisamos de toda a água que possa contribuir pelo menos para amenizar a nossa situação), e agora outra a entrar em terra que, pelo que parece, percorrerá todo o Norte até cá abaixo a Lisboa.
> 
> A única chuva que a zona da grande Lisboa e margem Sul está a ter é uma chuva de vento. A depressão tem inteligência artificial, só pode. Se tivesse livro de reclamações já lá tinha a minha queixa.


Confirma-se, aqui por Lisboa nada de momento, uma rajada muito de vez em quando e nada mais, tudo mais que calmo...
Aliás hoje aqui pela zona onde vivo choveu apenas uma vez durante todo o dia, e por breves minutos e muito pouco intensa...
Já estou a ver que não nos vai calhar nada esta noite...
Foi giro foi ver ontem o sr do telejornal à noite dizer que à meia noite de ontem chegava o Félix...devia de ter vergonha, não percebe nada disto e a induzir o país todo em erro...e ainda por cima em algo que poderia ser grave...
Enfim...neste momento por aqui nem vento, nem chuva nem nada...uma noite perfeitamente normal, calmissima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:44)

Por aqui nada a apontar até ao momento, pois  já não chove desde a hora de almoço, e foi apenas uns aguaceiros que mal molharam o chão, e o vento até já está bem mais fraco do que esteve durante esta tarde.
Parece-me é que está mais frio, em relação aos dias anteriores.
Esta tarde fui espreitar aqui as valas e ribeiros da zona, e já estão bem mais fracos, correndo já todos dentro do seu leito.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:48)

A lagoa que falei ontem formada no Guincho. Excelente foto, percebe se bem a magnitude do evento. A ribeira do Guincho corre sempre pouca agua pois atravessa uma zona cársica, mas nestes dias era impossível acontecer foi tudo a eito.Esta enchente acontece pois as nortadas aumentam muita o desnivel do areal, água não corre para mar fica retida naquela área plana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 21:54)

Por aqui já chove bem com muito vento...


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

Há uma zona abrangendo Lisboa, a Região Oeste e parte da península de Setúbal que parece escapar à passagem das células das linhas de instabilidade, por enquanto:






Imagem de satélite mostra que esta acalmia pela RLC poderá ser temporária:


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 21:59)

Alenquer nada, nem chuva nem vento..penso que foi muito alarmismo aqui para a Zona de Lisboa e Oeste. deve ficar no mar.


----------



## AMFC (10 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Tirando as fortes rajadas de vento durante a tarde pode-se dizer que por aqui o Felix tem sido bastante tímido.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2018 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> Há uma zona abrangendo Lisboa, a Região Oeste e parte da península de Setúbal que parece escapar à passagem das células das linhas de instabilidade, por enquanto:
> 
> Imagem de satélite mostra que esta acalmia pela RLC poderá ser temporária:



Mas é que É BOM que seja temporária. Senão o Félix é corrido a pontapé daqui. 

Bem, o vento por aqui continua a tentar abrir-me as portas e janelas. Algo lá em cima na clarabóia já se partiu há pouco.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

A zona com menor actividade encontra-se no fluxo de ar polar (azul na imagem de satélite com identificação das massas de ar), mas vão nascendo células onde nada parecia vir do oceano. Movimento na RLC para ENE:


----------



## Sandie (10 Mar 2018 às 22:29)

As fotos desta tarde, entre as 16h e as 16h30, no Forte de São Jorge de Oitavos e na Boca do Inferno. O mar estava lindo !!


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

Grande temporal que se abateu por aqui trovadas chuva muito muito forte e algum granizo de pequenas dimensões.


----------



## Sandie (10 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

Mais duas:


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 22:47)

Aqui dia com  2 aguaceiros fortes de tarde, rendeu *2,6mm*, ainda ouvi 3 trovoes distantes a SE

Este Felix não é para aqui, noite calma nem espero passar dos 60km/h não sei onde o IPMA vê os 85 para aqui mas eles lá sabem... 

Noite calma com vento fraco mal chega aos 30km/h a rajada máxima foi de* 56km/h *(21:50)


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2018 às 22:51)

Sandie disse:


> Mais duas:




Belas fotos!
Amanhã também devo passar por aí, sempre com distância de segurança.


----------



## Sandie (10 Mar 2018 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos!
> Amanhã também devo passar por aí, sempre com distância de segurança.



Obrigada  ... ainda era seguro andar por ali, desde que se respeitassem os limites, mas as ondas estavam a aumentar cada vez mais. Mesmo logo após aquela última foto caiu um aguaceiro, pingas grossas. Durou apenas uns minutos.

O mar estava espectacular !


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2018 às 23:29)

aguaceiros fracos por aqui com vento


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Calmo calmissimo. Em comparacao com o vendaval de manhã nao percebo que se passa. Esta calmo desde as 16h mais coisa menos coisa. 


Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

Félix has left the building


----------



## jorgeanimal (10 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

@lourinhã, muito vento com algumas rajadas a assobiar... Ainda longe da tempestade de dezembro de 2009. Hoje deve ter 1/4 da força.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2018 às 23:39)

Vento fraco ainda está menos que aquilo que esperava que era a rondar as rajadas os 50 ou 60km/h...

13,4ºC


----------



## jamestorm (10 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

Alenquer: rajadas de vento bastante forte ainda ha pouco, mas acalmou mais agora.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Tudo relativamente calmo.
Rajadas na casa dos 20km/h
Acumulado do dia até ao momentos nos 8 mm
Vou esperar..... Sentado


----------



## Aspvl (11 Mar 2018 às 00:07)

Vislumbro alguns relâmpagos, talvez da célula que está agora ao largo da Vieira. Estou mal posicionado


----------



## Brites (11 Mar 2018 às 00:13)

Aspvl disse:


> Vislumbro alguns relâmpagos, talvez da célula que está agora ao largo da Vieira. Estou mal posicionado


Vieria ou figueira? Parece agressiva ao largo da figueira pelo radar... Mas em pombal ouvem se os roncos bem ao longe


----------



## fhff (11 Mar 2018 às 00:16)

Muito forte o vento agora aqui no litoral sintrense, Nafarros. Rajadas violentas.


----------



## Brites (11 Mar 2018 às 00:16)

Brites disse:


> Vieria ou figueira? Parece agressiva ao largo da figueira pelo radar... Mas em pombal ouvem se os roncos bem ao longe


Desculpa vendo melhor está entre a Vieira e a figueira mas deve chegar em terra mais perto da Figueira!


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:18)

minima: *10.7ºC *(-3.0ºC)
maxima: *15.8ºC *(-0.5ºC)
acumulado: *3.7mm*
actual: *11.9ºC* a subir


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Célula perigosa
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Autêntico dilúvio!


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

O vento está a fintar muita gente. O que quero dizer com isto é o enorme contraste entre quem diga que o vento está fraco e quem diga que está forte. Por exemplo, aqui neste momento o vento continua com muitas rajadas, ao ponto de "entrar" pela chaminé e conseguir sentir-se na cozinha. E o mesmo pelas janelas, mesmo com estas fechadas.


----------



## PacificMoon (11 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Vento com rajadas muito fortes.  Por Sintra, Linhó.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Pois com vento de NW aposto que é as serras que fazem barreira, aqui nem aos 20km/h chega a maior parte do tempo, desde as 00h rajada máxima *27km/h*

PODEM VER AQUI 24H:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA10#history


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:29)

Aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas.
Vento realmente violento, tem esta terra no verão.  
Nestes eventos e nesta altura do ano, a norte do Cabo da roca faz mais vento, ha estudos que falam nisso.


----------



## Zulo (11 Mar 2018 às 00:32)

Reportando da Amadora - Venteira. 
Do nada, estavam algumas rajadas de vento normais até para a zona. De repente chove fortíssimo e muito vendo, a chuva vem bater em zonas abrigadas, trazida pelo vento. Está agreste.


----------



## marcoacmaia (11 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

Neste momento chove fraco, no Entroncamento. Vento, para já, quase inexistente.

A acompanhar.


----------



## manganao (11 Mar 2018 às 00:37)

pouco vento aguaceiros esporádicos


----------



## Teya (11 Mar 2018 às 00:38)

Chuva forte e rajadas violentas, as árvores na parte detrás da minha casa dobram-se todas, na parte da frente, eu não queria viver na casa dos meus vizinhos, que têm as palmeiras que chegam ao 4º andar a bater no prédio... que violência!


----------



## TekClub (11 Mar 2018 às 00:39)

por aqui vento forte e trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 00:41)

Bela chuvada, há minutos. 
O vento intensificou bastante, mas já houve dias bem piores.
A trovoada é que não aparece...


----------



## Rajujas (11 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Choveu de forma moderada durante alguns minutos, com vento forte a acompanhar. Agora são chuviscos e o vento também acalmou um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:44)

Devo ser bruxo lol fui consultar a estação da praxe. Praia Grande, Sintra e eis que...


----------



## tucha (11 Mar 2018 às 00:46)

E agora sim, não sei se é o Felix a chegar ou não mas caiu um belo de um aguaceiro com um vento fortissimo à mistura, aliás ouvi a janela do quarto a literalmente assobiar, a rajada deve de ter sido fortissima...!! e pelos vistos os bombeiros aqui do bairro tb sabiam que algo vinha ai, porque há mais de uma hora que se ouve o barulho de uma moto serra a cortar ramos de arvores...
Agora a coisa acalmou, mas talvez venha mais...que dizem??


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 00:50)

Outra estação que é imparável.
Sai rajada de 101 kmh.
Não é por acaso que na zona oeste existem parques eólicos, ainda hoje os meus familiares do norte de Mafra queixavam se do dia ventoso.


----------



## Sandie (11 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Por aqui levantou-se vento, nada de extraordinário, mas frio, muito desagradável ...


----------



## fhff (11 Mar 2018 às 00:57)

Onde conseguem ver os registos dessas estações Weather link? Obrigado. 
Aqui no litoral está a soprar bem...


----------



## Brites (11 Mar 2018 às 01:01)

1:01 finalmente um relâmpago com um ronco brutal.... Aleluia


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 01:02)

Relâmpago a norte daqui! 
Pelo menos tenho festa ao longe...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

fhff disse:


> Onde conseguem ver os registos dessas estações Weather link? Obrigado.
> Aqui no litoral está a soprar bem...


http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php


----------



## Dematos (11 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Cai bem, tocada a vento com mais um trovoão!!


----------



## Aspvl (11 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Vento a intensificar novamente após um período de «acalmia».
Aguaceiro moderado por agora.
Os enchios continuam e, mesmo com a maré a vazar, chegam bem longe. Penso que vai ser uma madrugada/manhã bastante complicada.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

aguaceiro  mais vento que chuva


----------



## Dematos (11 Mar 2018 às 01:04)

Cai bem, tocada a vento com mais um trovoão!!


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Agora sim, vento a intensificar muito! Rajadas muito fortes!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 01:44)

Belo flash! 
Não faço ideia de onde vem...


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 01:46)

Descarga enorme na Venda do Pinheiro! 
Acabaram de me dizer!


----------



## Zulo (11 Mar 2018 às 01:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belo flash!
> Não faço ideia de onde vem...



Também vejo. Infelizmente estou tapado por prédios aqui no terraço, mas parece ser em direcção à zona do Tejo / Sacavem... Posso estar enganado


----------



## RickStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 02:02)

Por aqui tudo calmo, apenas um vento moderado e nota-se já um pouco mais de frio...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 02:20)

outro aguaceiro  10.7ºC

elah chuva forte neste


----------



## Crissie (11 Mar 2018 às 02:45)

Por aqui tudo calminho , na zona do Seixal .


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2018 às 02:47)

Eu estou no aeroporto, e começou há pouco uma valente chuvada com muito vento à mistura.
Pela Quinta do Conde, pelos vistos, apenas pouca chuva.


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 03:10)

Está a aproximar-se um ruido muito estranho!!! E não é trovoada!!! 

MEdooooooo


----------



## Brites (11 Mar 2018 às 03:11)

Candy disse:


> Está a aproximar-se um ruido muito estranho!!! E não é trovoada!!!
> 
> MEdooooooo


Oh diabo... Vai reportando


----------



## criz0r (11 Mar 2018 às 03:13)

Grande bomba! O vento sopra muito forte.


----------



## Crissie (11 Mar 2018 às 03:16)

Porra !!! falei cedo demais !!! Medooo!!!!


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 03:20)

Aquele eco amarelo deve ter passado de raspão por Peniche. Aqui no centro da cidade, comecei por ouvir um ruído que parecia um ronco sem fim... ou barulho parecido ao de um tremor de terra. O barulho foi aumentando até que caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo, com algum granizo, e puxado a fortes rajadas de vento!
Acalmou... e o ruído também! Ainda o consigo ouvir muito ao longe.

O que era, passou junto à costa norte de Peniche e vai entrar em terra ali pelo Baleal ou coisa parecida!

Estou a tentar ver na webcam do Lagide/Baleal

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/

Naaaa... Não se vê grande coisa. Apenas consegui ver que a cam abanou muito mais num certo momento.


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 03:36)

Margem sul com festa!


----------



## RickStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 04:11)

Bomba e chuva forte! (Oeiras)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2018 às 04:16)

Estou dentro de um auditório, na Póvoa de Santo Adrião e já ouvi 3 trovões, deve estar bem animado lá fora.


----------



## Zulo (11 Mar 2018 às 04:20)

Contei 6 relâmpagos. O 3º logo após entrar para dentro de casa (estava a tentar apanhar algo) deu a impressão de ter caído muito perto desta zona. Já deu para matar algumas saudades.

Edit : o responsável foi este. Mesmo aqui ao pé


----------



## PacificMoon (11 Mar 2018 às 04:20)

Ha minutos dois grandes roncos com chuva forte e uma ventania danada. Ouvem-se ao longe agora e metem respeito


----------



## Rachie (11 Mar 2018 às 04:23)

Começa-se a ouvir trovoada em Almada. Para já dois roncos. 

Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2018 às 04:27)

chove forte em Unhos


----------



## Rui Alex (11 Mar 2018 às 04:37)

Aqui no seixal só eu é que roncava mas caiu cá uma bomba que me acordou... O eco do radar está engraçade. Mas não chove nem abana.

Edit; Segundo o radar passaram dois bombardeiros aqui por cima mas não largaram nada.


----------



## windchill (11 Mar 2018 às 04:41)

Alguns trovões aqui pela zona da Amora, mas com relâmpagos pouco fotogénicos.... fotografei clarões e relâmpagos difusos....


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 05:19)

Trovoada em Peniche! 
Acordei com os roncos


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 05:23)

Está a vir mesmo aqui para cima! Este já não foi ronco, foi estalo mesmo.


----------



## Dematos (11 Mar 2018 às 05:43)

Brutal!!!!! Chuva e vento como se não houvesse amanhã!!!!


----------



## Dematos (11 Mar 2018 às 05:51)

Foram varios minutos de chuva e vento fortisssimos com granizo; incrivél!!!! Agora já tudo calmo!


----------



## TekClub (11 Mar 2018 às 06:12)

grande bomba que caiu por aqui e chove granizo...


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mar 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia
Noite tranquila por Leiria.
Alguns trovões, ao longe...
Agora na praia da Vieira.
Vento moderado,  com rajadas de cerca de 40km/h 
Não chove


----------



## cácá (11 Mar 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia 
Chuva forte neste momento em Coimbra


----------



## Thomar (11 Mar 2018 às 07:37)

Acordei 2 vezes esta madrugada com a chuva, vento e trovoada.
Bela descarga esta:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 08:29)

*10,5ºC
1,5 mm*

Olhando para o mapa de Descargas Eléctricas parece que caiu uma descarga +17kAmp a 200 metros de casa, e nem sequer ouvi nada. 
Se tivesse sido com a magnitude do petardo relatado no post do membro @Thomar, ai não que não acordava.
________

Esta madrugada houve uma ocorrência aqui na freguesia, queda de árvore na _*Malveira da Serra,*_ vento forte e solos saturados volta e meia acontece.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Agora sim, vento a ficar bem forte por cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia a todos! Ouvi um trovão agora...


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mar 2018 às 08:59)

Grande chuvada por Leiria
A ameaçar granizo nas com apenas umas amostras soltas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mar 2018 às 09:01)

Por Alfeizerão começa a roncar.. eco amarelo/laranja em aproximação. Vento a intensificar-se!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (11 Mar 2018 às 09:02)

@lourinhã, resumo da noite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (11 Mar 2018 às 09:03)

@lourinhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mar 2018 às 09:04)

Bom dia 

Acordei por volta das 7h20 com uma chuvada forte. 
De momento não chove, *9,3mm *acumulados. 

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos 10,9mm.
Este mês segue com *160,5mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 09:12)

Começou a cair um aguaceiro torrencial agora! Aumenta o vento! Cai granizo pequeno...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 09:22)

Passou por aqui um eco amarelo grande. A chuva forte continua...

Edit: Vários trovões agora!


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mar 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia, aqui pela zona Oeste e em Alenquer especificamente não houve nada de especial...uma ou outra rajada mais forte, nada que nao haja num dia de nortada forte de Verão. Agora vai chuviscando.


----------



## fhff (11 Mar 2018 às 09:50)

Noite de muito, muito vento em Sintra. Rajada máxima na estação 172 km/h!? Acho que a Auriol se passou de vez... Será possível?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou a cair um aguaceiro torrencial agora! Aumenta o vento! Cai granizo pequeno...


Só parou de chover agora. 40 min seguidos de chuva forte!


----------



## fhff (11 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

7 mm desde as 20H00 de ontem. Nafarros,  Sintra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mar 2018 às 10:10)

Noite banal pela linha de Cascais, a nortada de verão faria corar de vergonha o Félix! 
Aguaceiros apenas 2 ou 3 de curtíssima duracao, por aqui foi FLOP total.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

E depois de uma noite muito ventosa, mas sem a ausencia de chuva, agora a manhã continua com vento moderado, e caiu á pouco um aguaceiro, o céu está praticamente limpo, e com sol.

O cenário ontem á noite pelo Ribatejo era este.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Aqui como previsto foi uma noite calminha tal como vai ser este dia... *3,8mm* acumulados e uma rajada máxima de *58km/h*


----------



## srr (11 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Abrantes . Foi calmissima, sem chuva e sem vento.
Estas depressões de sul para norte, nunca têm grandes reflexos aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

Lá estão os da meia maratona de Lisboa a levar com chuva... era de esperar.


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lá estão os da meia maratona de Lisboa a levar com chuva... era de esperar.



É bom para não aquecerem muito, assim correm mais depressa, então se tiverem o vento pelas costas


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

Manuel Amador disse:


> É bom para não aquecerem muito, assim correm mais depressa, então se tiverem o vento pelas costas


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Mais um agueceiro moderado, acompanhado por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Por Massamá forte trovoada à moda antiga, acompanhada por chuva forte puxada a vento por volta das 04h10...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:30)

Voltam os aguaceiros moderados...


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 11:37)

Estava calmo dava para secar a roupa e tudo, mas de repente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:41)

já o vejo, a ficar escuro para oeste


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Mar 2018 às 11:43)

fhff disse:


> Noite de muito, muito vento em Sintra. Rajada máxima na estação 172 km/h!? Acho que a Auriol se passou de vez... Será possível?


Boas, quando tens o símbolo HH é sinal de erro no sensor ou estação, tens de reiniciar ou não ligar a esse registo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Vento forte  com rajadas de oeste. 1008 hPa. 12.3°C.


----------



## TekClub (11 Mar 2018 às 11:53)

mais uma bomba que ate tremeu o chao acompanhada de granizo...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

já chove fraco com vento, vejo cortinas a norte e a sul, aposto que enfraqueceu a meio, ou seja onde estou  12.7ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Rajada máxima nova no ultimo aguaceiro moderado, agora é de *61km/h *e* 4,2mm*


----------



## tucha (11 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Por aqui neste momento apenas e só muito vento, tudo anda no ar, folhas, papeis etc...
Céu azul com nuvens, ausência total de chuva. E parece-me que assim foi, tudo demasiadamente calmo para quem falava em tempestade, toda a noite, porque não ouvi nada nem acordei...
ups, corrijo uma chuvada neste preciso momento tocada a vento, muito vento, maa com céu azul à mistura...para Lisboa já não se espera nada de especial para a tarde, correcto??


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:03)




----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

E depois de uns agaueceiros moderados que duraram cerca de 10 minutos, o sol voltou novamente.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Aguaceiro muito curto. Vento forte.
Seguiu para SE:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:14)

Comparação entre a 1ª foto que é de hoje e a 2ª é de ontem, em Azinhaga.



O rio Alviela já está a começar a baixar


Aqui na minha localidade também já está uma estrada cortada desde ontem ao final do dia, devido ao ribeiro que transbordou.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.4116...4!1swBOsSPH7Lq1L2Kys3OaD3w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## AMFC (11 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Boca do Inferno, Cascais


----------



## AMFC (11 Mar 2018 às 12:27)

Boca do Inferno Cascais


----------



## AMFC (11 Mar 2018 às 12:32)

Boca do Inferno, Cascais


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado com o vento a aumentar...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

AMFC disse:


> Boca do Inferno, Cascais



Também andei por lá, nestas situações a Boca do Inferno é um clássico.









Mais para os lados da Guia -Quinta da Marinha.
Tirei a foto mais pelas cortinas de precipitação da célula que passava ao largo.


----------



## pmtoliveira (11 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

O meu registo da Boca do Inferno


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

aguaceiro a norte


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

Aqui por Setúbal city caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiros e tinha umas pedrinhas de granizo 

*10,4ºC
5,2mm
61km/h*


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Mar 2018 às 13:11)

Por aqui continuam a ocorrer aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

parece-me que este evento foi sobrevalorizado...aqui nada de especial, dia com sol entre nuvens...uns chuvisco..vento nem se nota. Isto de dar nomes a todas as rajadas de vento que mexa uma palha, só causa alarmismo


----------



## Rachie (11 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

Chuva com granizo à mistura no Feijó 

Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

Boas!
Célula bonita, há 15 minutos, a passear pelo norte de Lisboa:




Por aqui, o vento vai soprando com bastante força. As células estão a passar de raspão.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

Que dia de vento, rajáda de 58km/h, mas chuva quase nem vê-la.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2018 às 13:46)

joselamego disse:


> Belíssimas fotos do mammatus!
> Muito fixes!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Obrigado, José! 



João Pedro disse:


> Lindos!


Mesmo!! Não estava nada à espera.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

vai passando aguaceiros, acumulado *6,4mm*

*10,9ºC *


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte. Ficou muito escuro aqui...


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

jamestorm disse:


> parece-me que este evento foi sobrevalorizado...aqui nada de especial, dia com sol entre nuvens...uns chuvisco..vento nem se nota. Isto de dar nomes a todas as rajadas de vento que mexa uma palha, só causa alarmismo



"Evento sobrevalorizado" porque "aqui não foi nada de especial". Tudo dito.

IM, prociv, fórum, autoridades europeias, sites amadores e semi profissionais. Esses incompetentes...


----------



## hurricane (11 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

Alguem sabe se na Nazaré o mar está a chegar ao paredao?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Aguaceiro muito forte!


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde  

Por Coimbra, manhã de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e granizo. *14,2mm*

O vento forte esta manhã fez tombar esta árvore na zona da Solum, em Coimbra:







Circulação condicionada na Estrada da Beira devido a aluimento de terras:





Registo das DEA's entre as 12h e as 13h:


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

hurricane disse:


> Alguem sabe se na Nazaré o mar está a chegar ao paredao?


Estive lá de manhã na altura da praia mar e   o mar apenas chegou a metade do areal e apenas em alguns sítios! Mas no canhão tava bem agressivo!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_1010 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:25)




----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 14:28)

A Oeste nada de novo, mas não é o presente caso. Será que para lá do vento, vamos ter mais alguma coisa. Chuva com este vento, torna o local da queda mais incerto que o das divisões aerotransportadas no dia D












Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 14:30)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro rápido por aqui, foi tão rápido que só choveu quando já fazia sol


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Alenquer: aqui continua o sol... evento sobrevalorizado. ha dias esteve bem pior fora dos avisos. De vez em qdo lá vem uma rajada..ou uns chuviscos, 17ºC e nada demais.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mar 2018 às 14:57)

devia-me ter queixado antes...violenta carga e com  granizo neste momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:00)

Este inici de tarde tem sido marcado por rajadas de vento forte, e por períodos de aguaceiros moderados.
Com estes aguceiros, os terrenos voltaram novamente á carga, estando a libertarem muita água novamente.


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

A verdade é que tanto o vento como a precipitação já estão na fase de desagravamento, mas mesmo assim os vidros da clarabóia dão com cada estalo e solavanco com as rajadas de vento, que é obra. 

Antes da hora de almoço, caiu granizo, duas vezes, aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:24)

O vento continua a soprar de forma intensa pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2018 às 15:43)

Em Glória do Ribatejo acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado. Entretanto já vem mais a caminho. Panorâmica de  SW para NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Mais uns aguaeceiros moderados a cair agora mesmo, o vento continua a "brincar" com a chuva.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Chuva forte nos arredores de Coruche , estava no castelo de Coruche antes da chuva, é numa zona alta levantou se uma ventania


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Hoje, 11h35 junto ao Cabo Raso e que deu direito a uma bela molha e granizado!






Uns minutos mais tarde, já na Boca do Inferno


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora!

Edit: Fiquei sem TV!


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

TEMPORAL EM CORUCHE , estou no pingo doce as pessoas foram para a porta ver


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

Já passou mas foi bem forte! Continua a chuva fraca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

O radar está com um delay enorme. Aqui já passou a célula mas no radar ainda está longe...

Edit: Só agora é que se vê um eco laranja aqui...


----------



## flybull (11 Mar 2018 às 16:50)

A cair granizo deve ter sido desta imagem do Radar


----------



## rickmpr (11 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

Por Mafra o tempo está assim


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

david 6 disse:


> TEMPORAL EM CORUCHE , estou no pingo doce as pessoas foram para a porta ver


Conheço o pingo doce daí...já fiz compras ...quando passo de carro pela vila !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 17:06)

Chuva forte à momentos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:07)

Ontem foi o dia mais fraco do mega evento, células é sempre jackpot... *2,3 mm.*

Hoje já foi mais agreste, com trovoada pela madrugada que acordou toda a gente em casa menos eu, que sou uma pedra. *6,3 mm
*
Deve continuar a chover durante mais algumas horas, depois o Felix despede-se e temos algum tempo sem chuva, amanhã à tarde volta mais chuva com a crista anticiclónica. Para o meio da semana parece vir outra tempestade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo pequeno...


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

Aguaceiro bem forte, agora.


----------



## RStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e  aguaceiros moderados que acumularam até agora *6,6 mm*. De madrugada ouvi um forte trovão por volta das 5:30, penso que tenha sido da célula de Palmela/Azeitão, seguido de uma chuvada forte. O vento é que tem sido uma loucura   
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e uma célula a passar a sul


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

"Atenção árvore caída na EN 365 ( Entroncamento-Golegã)e poste eléctrico instável. Ainda submerso o Troço da EN 365, na Freguesia do Pombalinho, à Ponte do Alviela e os CM 1 e 30
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





⚠ (em resolução pela CMG e EDP)"

Fonte: *Município de Golegã 
*



Por aqui também já observo algumas árvores a começarem a ceder á força do vento, pois já estão desgastadas de tantos dias consecutivos, e os solos também completamente alagados são dois factores de risco, e os sinais de transito e caixotes do lixo seguem-lhes as mesmas pisadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Já tive de tudo hoje, mas este  a minha filhota gostou especialmente  Acumulado de 5.2mm





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (11 Mar 2018 às 17:55)

O céu voltou a nublar-se e já pinga.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

flybull disse:


> A cair granizo deve ter sido desta imagem do Radar



foi esse que deu o temporal que falei


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

vale do Sorraia em Coruche, foto tirada do castelo:


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

A manha foi produtiva em aguaceiros a tarde nem por isso!

Acumulados até agora *6,6mm
12,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

miguel disse:


> A manha foi produtiva em aguaceiros a tarde nem por isso!
> 
> Acumulados até agora *6,6mm
> 12,7ºC*


Aqui foi ao contrário, muito mais aguaceiros de tarde e mais fortes...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2018 às 18:22)

Agora, no miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_1010 (11 Mar 2018 às 18:23)




----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Meteo Trás-os-Montes disse:


> Noite banal pela linha de Cascais, a nortada de verão faria corar de vergonha o Félix!
> Aguaceiros apenas 2 ou 3 de curtíssima duracao, por aqui foi FLOP total.



Sim mas o pico do vento era de manhã.
Olha que na faixa costeira Boca do Inferno-Guincho o vento estava muito forte mesmo.
No meu anemometro registei velocidade de vento a *62 km/h *próximo do Cabo Raso.
(Claro que no verão consigo superar estes registos em determinados sítios do concelho)
Por acaso hoje por aqui o dia foi bem ventoso, excluindo as rajadas das celulas, pois aí ainda aumentava mais o vento.

Quarta voltamos a ter bons acumulados, até lá um descanso.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Póvoa, para N, montes de Vialonga. 
Vento médio 45 Km/h, rajada 54 Km/h. 11,4°C (7,4°C sentida). 77,5%.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Forte aguaceiro a minutos, foi o mais forte do dia que tenha visto... acumulados até agora *8,0mm* 
*11,4ºC*


----------



## Gato Preto (11 Mar 2018 às 19:10)

Por estes lados, dia marcado por aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, uma ou outra vez com granizo, e sempre vento, muito vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

O vento parece-me estar a abrandar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Aguaceiro muito forte e trovoada!


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## marcoacmaia (11 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

Aguaceiro moderado. Entroncamento



luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro muito forte e trovoada!



Aí em Fátima é trovoada e tudo. Aqui para baixo nada, pah


----------



## Brites (11 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Aí em Fátima é trovoada e tudo. Aqui para baixo nada, pah


Santo Deus


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Aí em Fátima é trovoada e tudo. Aqui para baixo nada, pah


Calhou...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:16)

Esta imagem da RTP da erosão feita pela ondulação no Tejo, na zona de Belém junto ao padrão dos descobrimentos:


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2018 às 20:30)

Boas. Dia típico de aguaceiros, alguns fortes, outros nem tanto, e com vento, muito, e frio moderado. Sigo com 13.7mm acumulados e 12.4°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

*CONSTÂNCIA E VN BARQUINHA | CAUDAL DO RIO TEJO BAIXOU QUASE DOIS METROS EM 24 HORAS*
*




*
Às 9 horas do dia 11 a água na zona ribeirinha do castelo de Almourol, no concelho de Vila Nova da Barquinha, estava 4 metros acima do ponto de referência, enquanto no dia anterior à mesma hora estava a 5,72 m.

Isto significa que em 24 horas, o nível das águas do rio Tejo baixou 1,72 m, o que veio tranquilizar autarcas e responsáveis da proteção civil.

http://www.mediotejo.net/constancia...io-tejo-baixou-quase-dois-metros-em-24-horas/


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Mar 2018 às 21:00)

Hoje não vi as imagens de satélite mas pensei que vinha ai granel, no entanto tudo isto passou ao lado, uma constante estas formações a Oeste e Sudoeste a passarem para lá de Montejunto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DulceGaranhão (11 Mar 2018 às 21:11)

Almargem do Bispo, Sintra dias de muito vento ,há muito tempo que não via dias assim. 6 feira dia muito chuvoso ,não me apercebi de granizo,mas vento fartinha. Parece que vem aí mais temporal 4 e 5 feira, que seca,quero a Primavera


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:21)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Almargem do Bispo, Sintra dias de muito vento ,há muito tempo que não via dias assim. 6 feira dia muito chuvoso ,não me apercebi de granizo,mas vento fartinha. Parece que vem aí mais temporal 4 e 5 feira, que seca,quero a Primavera


Precisamos de mais chuva para encher as barragens...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

Chegaram agora mais uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Chegaram agora mais uns aguaceiros moderados.


Aqui os aguaceiros moderados sucedem-se acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui os aguaceiros moderados sucedem-se acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento.



Agora já passou, aliás o dia de hoje tem sido marcado, por aguaceiros pontuais, que descarregam uma boa água, e logo passa, até que venham outros.
O vento tem soprado de forma mais intensa, quando se antecede os aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

acabou de passar mais um aguaceiro fraco, tempestade felix a dar as últimas


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Mar 2018 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> A lagoa que falei ontem formada no Guincho. Excelente foto, percebe se bem a magnitude do evento. A ribeira do Guincho corre sempre pouca agua pois atravessa uma zona cársica, mas nestes dias era impossível acontecer foi tudo a eito.Esta enchente acontece pois as nortadas aumentam muita o desnivel do areal, água não corre para mar fica retida naquela área plana.


Também vi hoje de manhã quando passei, esta pequena lagoa formada pela ribeira da Foz do Guincho ou ribeira da Malveira da Serra creio que tem os dois nomes


----------



## DulceGaranhão (11 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Mas o vento supostamente não deveria ter acalmado já,  Almargem fortes rajadas ainda


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Boas noites
Rajada máxima do dia de 56.2km/h
Acumulado de 9.2mm

Trabalho impediu de seguir o dia mais de perto
De manhã aquando visita rápida á orla costeira da zona ( Pedrógão e Vieira), o vento era forte e só se via areia a voar. Isto impediu o uso da máquina de fotos e as que consegui de telemóvel foram muito rascas ou escuras. ️
As ondas ainda não apresentavam grande altura.
No regresso ainda passei pelo percurso do rio Lis desde a entrada em Leiria até á saída. Em algumas zonas o barulho intensificava a experiência.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 23:46)

mais um aguaceiro em geral fraco, 10.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

Boas, 

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e fortes, com algum granizo à mistura e vento que soprou muito forte em certas ocasiões. Acumulado fixado nos 6,9mm e rajada máxima de 66km/h.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Dia terminou com *8,4mm*, *61km/h* e máxima de *15,3ºC* com mínima de *9,6ºC
*
Março vai com* 145,8mm*


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

minima: *7.8ºC *(-2.9ºC)
maxima: *13.7ºC *(-2.1ºC)
acumulado: *7.3mm*
actual: *10.4ºC*


----------



## Candy (12 Mar 2018 às 01:48)

Aguaceiro torrencial! Não estava à espera de tanta força de chuva


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia, não estava prevista precipitação hoje de manhã mas esta nuvem parece que desconhecia, já largou um aguaceiro fraco. Na  CREL, Loures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 11:02)

Alguns pingos na CREL, Belas. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Mar 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia,

Manhã solarenga por aqui mas ainda com a presença de alguma nebulosidade. 15,8ºC por agora e vento fraco.
Mais ao final da noite/início de madrugada, a chuva estará de regresso ainda que de forma fraca ou chuvisco.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

Boas

Acordei com sol mas a partir da ultima hora aumentou a nebulosidade e neste momento até chove fraco...

Mínima de *10,2ºC*

Agora estão *14,2ºC* com vento fraco e o acumulado do dia vai com *0,4mm*


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Bom dia

*15ºC*
Por Coimbra, dia de céu em geral pouco nublado e sol. Dois dias de acalmia até ao próximo evento.

Ontem a precipitação acumulada foi de* 33,5mm*. Este mês segue com* 185,4mm*.


----------



## RStorm (12 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Manhã amena e solarenga com algumas nuvens.
O acumulado mensal vai nos *81,2 mm*. 

T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 58%
Vento fraco de SW 2,2 Km/h


----------



## DFilipe (12 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

Bom dia,
Vi pessoal a comentar a trovoada na madrugada deste último domingo, principalmente aqui pela margem sul/área da grande lisboa. Eu sou de Palmela, e tivemos por cá um estoiro enorme. 27 anos de vida e nunca apanhei um cagaço destes. Não caiu muito longe da minha casa, mas pareceu-me ainda assim muito mais potente que o normal. Retirei um print das descargas eléctricas no site do ipma para mostrar o menino que lá ficou assinalado, e para ver se me poderiam esclarecer aqui uma dúvida.
Na imagem em anexo, a dita descarga está assinalada na localidade de Quinta do Anjo. No entanto, a mesma "caiu" na vila de Palmela, tendo até provocado alguns estragos na Igreja. A dúvida é: É algum erro na detecção e deve ser dada alguma margem? É assinalada onde se forma mas não onde cai? (da zona onde está assinalada até à vila são cerca de 2 a 3 km em linha recta)


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Foi pingos de pouca dura o sol reina com fartura, estão *15,6ºC* e vento moderado...

Acumulados hoje *0,6mm*

Quando a essa descarga de madrugada de Domingo não dei por nada aqui em Setúbal, mas tenho um sono pesado


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Carcavelos agora





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Apenas nebulosidade alta vinda de Sul, sol quente em Carcavelos, 15,5•C pelo vento de sul.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2018 às 15:05)

DFilipe disse:


> Bom dia,
> Vi pessoal a comentar a trovoada na madrugada deste último domingo, principalmente aqui pela margem sul/área da grande lisboa. Eu sou de Palmela, e tivemos por cá um estoiro enorme. 27 anos de vida e nunca apanhei um cagaço destes. Não caiu muito longe da minha casa, mas pareceu-me ainda assim muito mais potente que o normal. Retirei um print das descargas eléctricas no site do ipma para mostrar o menino que lá ficou assinalado, e para ver se me poderiam esclarecer aqui uma dúvida.
> Na imagem em anexo, a dita descarga está assinalada na localidade de Quinta do Anjo. No entanto, a mesma "caiu" na vila de Palmela, tendo até provocado alguns estragos na Igreja. A dúvida é: É algum erro na detecção e deve ser dada alguma margem? É assinalada onde se forma mas não onde cai? (da zona onde está assinalada até à vila são cerca de 2 a 3 km em linha recta)


Boa tarde! Terá sido mesmo essa descarga?
Eu tirei _prints screens_ das descargas e existe uma mais a este e coincide com Palmela, verifica o mapa e a imagem que coloco e vê se não será a descarga negativa mais à direita.
Também nem todas as descargas ocorridas são registadas pelos detectores de Trovoada do IPMA, nem pela rede amadora Blitzortung.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 15:20)

Grande desgaste de areia em Carcavelos. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

A chuva aproxima-se de novo do litoral norte e centro...


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Céu a encobrir em Carcavelos , 16,4°C , 65% , vento estável de Sul 12 Km/h. Halo solar 22° incompleto. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

Bela tarde. Agradáveis 16,2ºC actuais e vento fraco. Já se vê alguma nebulosidade a chegar de Oeste.


----------



## DFilipe (12 Mar 2018 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> Quando a essa descarga de madrugada de Domingo não dei por nada aqui em Setúbal, mas tenho um sono pesado



E devia estar mesmo pesado a essa hora porque acredite amigo, foi cá uma bomba... de qualquer forma penso que isolada, enquanto me mantive acordado já não dei por mais. 



Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde! Terá sido mesmo essa descarga?
> Eu tirei _prints screens_ das descargas e existe uma mais a este e coincide com Palmela, verifica o mapa e a imagem que coloco e vê se não será a descarga negativa mais à direita.
> Também nem todas as descargas ocorridas são registadas pelos detectores de Trovoada do IPMA, nem pela rede amadora Blitzortung.



Pelo que verifiquei na altura, a negativa não coincidia com a hora a que ouvimos a bomba. A única coincidente seria mesmo essa da Quinta do Anjo. Também comparei com outras descargas assinaladas, e nenhuma se aproximava um pouco que fosse dos 177 kA deste do qual "suspeito". 

Entretanto já tive confirmação que um quadro eléctrico ficou torrado e algumas paredes de um edifício contíguo à Igreja precisam de uns arranjos eheh... 
Foi um cagaço enorme.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 17:04)

Céu de Carcavelos neste momento:








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DulceGaranhão (12 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

Boa tarde é parece que vem aí a depressão Gisele ,dizem que vai ser pior que o Félix, será?!  Que dizem sobre isso? Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 17:28)

Estratocumulus a engrossar em Carcavelos, vento de SSE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 18:18)

Carcavelos a escurecer...











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Hoje foi um dia bastante calmo, sem vento e sem chuva.
O sol marcou presença durante quase todo o dia, aliás hoje já se notou bem que os dias já estão maiores, quer ao amanhecer, quer ao entardecer.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

Chuvisco em Algés/Belém 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2018 às 19:27)

Boas,

Morrinha ténue por Alcabideche.
Vento practicamente inexistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2018 às 19:32)

A noite segue acompanhada ao som dos grilos, parecem uma banda de música.
Os grande ribeiros, ou seja com mais de 10 quilómetros de extensão, continuam a levar um boa corrente, e cerca de 1 metro e meio de altura de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2018 às 19:39)

Já passou a chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## JAlves (12 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

Apesar de vir tarde e da qualidade não ser a melhor (em circulação - sem olhar - e com os vidros molhados), deixo uma foto da ribeira de Caneças obtida em 09/03 ás 10h45, que mostra um caudal muito considerável face ao seu habitual.


----------



## criz0r (12 Mar 2018 às 19:44)

Boas,

Vai chuviscando por aqui, mas é quase imperceptível. Vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2018 às 19:56)

Esta tarde na ribeira das vinhas, Cascais.
Finalmente com bom caudal, foram meses a fio à espera de tal cenário.Água corre límpida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde na ribeira das vinhas, Cascais.
> Finalmente com bom caudal, foram meses a fio à espera de tal cenário.Água corre límpida.


Muito bonito este sítio!


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Boas

Máxima:*15,8ºC*
Mínima:*10,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *34km/h*
Precipitação: *0,6mm
*
Agora estão:
14,1ºC
1018hpa
vento fraco
céu encoberto


----------



## criz0r (12 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Agora sim, chuva fraca e certinha por aqui. Sem acumulação até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (12 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Começa a chuviscar. 1017 hPa. 14.4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Teya (12 Mar 2018 às 20:56)

Chuva fraca por Odivelas, mal molha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:29)

Aqui já começou a chuva fraca. O chão já está molhado...


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2018 às 21:55)

Boas!

Vai chovendo fraco em Leiria! 

Acumulados de 1/2mm até ao momento nas estações aqui da zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Aumenta o vento aqui. Já se ouve bem dentro de casa...


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2018 às 23:55)

Aqui chuvisca nos últimos minutos e pegou! mas não acumulou nada ainda.

Acumulados durante a madrugada e manhã *0,6mm*

Estão *13,6ºC *o vento sopra fraco a rajada máxima foi de* 35km/h *


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

vento levantou-se um pouquinho e cai aqueles borrifos finos que não molham o chão se sente de vez em quando na pele, 13.6ºC


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

Vai chuviscando aqui em Alenquer também, não estava à espera. 12ºC


----------



## jamestorm (13 Mar 2018 às 00:11)

Excelente foto, conheço o sitio é bom ver isso com tanta água. Obrigado. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde na ribeira das vinhas, Cascais.
> Finalmente com bom caudal, foram meses a fio à espera de tal cenário.Água corre límpida.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2018 às 00:14)

já chuvisca agora , chão já está todo molhado


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Ontem á noite ainda caiu uns bons aguaceiros.
O dia acordou logo com sol, mas por vezes as nuvens "ganham" a batalha, ficando escondido por durante um certo período.
Os solos continuam a libertar água, vou ver se consigo esta tarde plantar mais algumas árvores que ainda aqui tenho.


----------



## RStorm (13 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Bom dia

Tempo abafado com céu nublado e o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. Chuviscou durante a madrugada que acumulou *0,3 mm*. 

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento fraco


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima alta de *13,6ºC*

Dia ameno com a máxima até ao momento de *16,9ºC*
De madrugada o chuvisco dos primeiros minutos da madrugada rendeu *0,2mm*

Agora céu muito nublado com vento moderado e temperatura de *15,7ºC *


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, está ameno na Póvoa, depois da chuva fraca da noite. Vento até 15 Km/h de WSW.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2018 às 13:56)

Póvoa, nas abertas entre os cumulus, sem nuvens médias ou altas, o sol está forte. Agors começa a alastrar uma camada de altocumulus e a escurecer a WSW. Vento de SW. 59%, 18,4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2018 às 16:06)

Os chuviscos de ontem à noite renderam *3,3 mm*.
Hoje seguimos com *0,3 mm* e vento muito fraco. 

Em príncipio no final do dia devem voltar os chuviscos e depois vem a Giselle. Até dia 20 parece que ainda vão cair 60 mm para esta zona, nada mau.
Acumulado do evento: *210,1 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2018 às 17:50)

O dia de hoje foi bastante agradável, as abelhas agradecem, pois foi um dia de muito trabalho para elas, depois de alguns dias sem conseguirem sair de "casa".
Consegui plantar as macieiras que tinha previsto, só tive de esvaziar a água que se encontra dentro das covas.

Cascatas de Beselga, em Assentiz, Torres Novas, afluente do Rio Nabão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Tanta gente a falar em dia ameno e agradável e eu aqui estou assim desde as 14H! 13°c e HR:99% , vento nulo! Nada agradável por aqui! 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa, tecto das nuvens a 300m. Movimento de SW. Vento fraco 7 Km/h, 76%, 16,4°C. Primeiras papoulas:













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Mar 2018 às 18:54)

Montijo cerca das 13:00 vista leste, preludio da Giselle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

Máxima:*16,9ºC*
Mínima:*13,6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *32km/h*
Precipitação: *0,2mm*

Agora:
14,9ºC
1016,2hpa
vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2018 às 19:37)

Boas tardes,

Obrigado pelos comentários.
@jamestorm @luismeteo3 

Ora bem o ar na rua está bem saturado, talvez seja um bom pronuncio...fiz há pouco a subida de bike Cascais-Alcabideche e senti na pele, a própria temperatura caiu apenas *0,2ºC*, o que é manifestamente pouco. Por norma desce *1,5ºC.*
Tecto de nuvens está muito baixo, o nevoeiro deve estar à cota 150/180 mts.
T.actual: *15,0ºC
_________
*
Amanhã bastante vento e boa quantidade chuva,nem arrisco em falar acumulados, quem manda é a lotaria.


----------



## pmtoliveira (13 Mar 2018 às 20:02)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro em Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

Atenção ao vento amanhã.


----------



## Sandie (13 Mar 2018 às 22:04)

Meia dúzia de borrifos por aqui  .... céu da cor do chumbo, temperatura amena, sem vento.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2018 às 22:06)

Boa noite,

Ambiente calmo por aqui, as nuvens no entanto estão com um aspecto bem pesado.
Temperatura nos 15,9ºC, vento fraco e humidade alta de 83%.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte aqui mas curto, acumulou 0,6mm e tenho assim hoje 0,8mm


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2018 às 22:28)

Boas!

Dia ameno em Leiria e sem precipitação, foi o primeiro dia do mês sem ocorrência de chuva (até ao momento)! 

Mas ela já vai voltar amanha!


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia ameno em Leiria e sem precipitação, foi o primeiro dia do mês sem ocorrência de chuva (até ao momento)! Mas ela já vai voltar amanha!



Afinal ainda houve precipitação 0.3mm na estação do WHORTAS na Barosa, a única estação da zona que registou precipitação hoje!


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2018 às 23:20)

chove aqui : O, os chuviscos são tão intensos que até parece chuva moderada, não esperava


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2018 às 23:31)

Os aguaceiros da noite renderam *1,2mm 

14,7ªC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

Começou a chover fraco agora...


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

agora chove mesmo moderado


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 00:00)

acumulado *1.7mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 00:10)

*1,3 mm* ontem com os chuviscos

Que venham as frentes


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 00:25)

Boas,

Por acaso já repararam nas imagens do mapa dinâmico? Tá bonito tá...


----------



## Brites (14 Mar 2018 às 00:31)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por acaso já repararam nas imagens do mapa dinâmico? Tá bonito tá...


Então...??? Tá bonito em quê não vejo jeitos de alguma coisa de jeito...mas como sou um bocado leigo...explica aí sff


----------



## JAlves (14 Mar 2018 às 01:22)

Bem, levantou-se agora um vendaval por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 01:26)

vento começa a levantar-se por aqui também


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Ja vai chovendo qualquer coisa por aqui , acumulado de 0.6mm desde a meia-noite! Parece.me que vou acordar com ela a bater na janela pela manhã  bom evento a todos






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 02:12)

Chuvisca bem


----------



## Teya (14 Mar 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia, chuva muito forte agora e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Chuva em regime de aguaceiros, por Abrantes


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

A Imagem de satélite do IPMA, esta muito interessante, Existe ali uma faixa "de terra de ninguem em tom Cinza,

O que será ? A frente quente á frente e a frente fria separados por pouca distancia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2018 às 09:09)

Muito vento desde ontem à noite, aguaceiros esporádicos, mas fortes.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mar 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e chuva fraca a moderada, o acumulado segue nos *3,0 mm*. 

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento moderado de SW com rajadas fortes


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Mar 2018 às 09:38)

srr disse:


> A Imagem de satélite do IPMA, esta muito interessante, Existe ali uma faixa "de terra de ninguem em tom Cinza,
> 
> O que será ? A frente quente á frente e a frente fria separados por pouca distancia.


Bom dia tinha reparado nesse pormenor mesmo agora interessante!


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Mar 2018 às 09:40)

Almargem do Bispo por volta das 7h até às 9h muito vento e alguma chuva, agora parece estar a acalmar!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Chuva fraca pela Grande Lisboa mas algumas rajadas de vento fortes que já andaram a meter caixas no meio da estrada


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

Por aqui a chuva chegou logo ao inicio da madrugada, e assim tem continuado até agora, com períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O vento vai soprando de forma moderada.

O acumulado vai em 4.06, mas já é visível no radar o grosso da precipitação.


----------



## tucha (14 Mar 2018 às 09:59)

Aguaceiros muito fortes aqui  por Telheiras, tocada a muito vento também, desde há meia hora para cá...
Já deve de existir novamente muito lençol de água por ai...


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Mar 2018 às 10:04)

Almargem do Bispo, retiro o que disse de estar a acalmar.
Chove muito e bastante vento, de repente parece que está a anoitecer


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 10:07)

Vento a intensificar.se bastante na útima hora , chuva fraca a moderada , com alguns aguaceiros fortes! Acumulado desde a meia-noite de 3.4mm! mas já bem visível no radar a animação lá mais para o inicio da tarde  Total do evento chuvoso desde o dia 26 Fevereiro 171,20mm, ver se chego aos 200.00mm até ao fds 

*Edit: Chuva forte!*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

Chuva forte nos últimos instantes, batida a vento igualmente forte


----------



## Rachie (14 Mar 2018 às 10:36)

Alfragide: de manhã parecia um dia de inverno na montanha: nevoeiro, muito vento e bastante frio. 
Entretanto começou a chover e praticamente não tem parado, com momentos de chuva bastante intensa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

Bela chuvada


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

Ventania brutal, uma árvore já caída em Monte Abraão, quase impossível entrar na estação de Queluz com o vento de SW, e não falo de rajadas, lá é vento constante.

Chuva fraca a moderada da frente quente já passou, vem aí a fria.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Aqui a chuva já rendeu *6,4mm* e uma rajada de *50km/h,* o dia de hoje vai meter o felix no bolso, e o ipma a desvalorizar, era bem feita que se arrependessem seriamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Pelas 10 da manhã aguaceiro bem forte pela GL, com vento forte. Escusado será dizer que foi daquelas que nem o guarda chuva salva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 10:52)

Sigo com agauceiros moderados e com vento moderado a forte.
As árvores parecem marionetas a dançarem ao sabor do vento.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

As primeiras bandas de precipitação associadas à passagem da menina Gisele não desiludiram. *5,7mm* desde as 00h e rajada máxima de 43km/h.
Realmente, tirando o Gong as Tempestades com nomes femininos dão uma valente coça aos masculinos .


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

*7,2mm* e uma rajada máxima de *60km/h* 

14,6ºC
A aguardar agora pela frente fria.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 11:09)

parou de chover mas levantou se ventania agora


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

*5 mm* e uma rajada máxima de *63km/h.*
*
Venha a frente principal.*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 11:15)

Ha minutos atrás a estação do Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras registou rajada máxima *103 km/h.*
O vento sopra a* 63 km/h.*
Simplesmente incrível aquele cume nos arredores de Torres Vedras.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente


----------



## DaniFR (14 Mar 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Por  Coimbra, chuva moderada puxada a vento. *5,6mm*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 11:27)

Acumulado de *8.3mm*, e vento  cada vez mais forte! Rajada mais intensa até ao momento* 49kl/m*, mas a frente fria apresenta de momento uma aparência que promete muito!!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2018 às 11:34)

Bom dia.
Aqui ao lado, 9.6mm para já, com o vento a intensificar-se e já com rajadas bem fortes...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia.
> Aqui ao lado, 9.6mm para já, com o vento a intensificar-se e já com rajadas bem fortes...



Vamos com certeza ao final do dia falar de outros valores certamente


----------



## homem do mar (14 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

bom dia é caso para dizer seja bem aparecido felix, finalmente apareceste passado 4 dias  .
Que vendaval hoje, vai tudo pelos ares e a chuva também tem sido certinha.


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

6 mm, agora uma aberta.

è a Bonança antes da Tempestade


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

Fortes rajadas a pouco, atingidos os *71km/h* e batido de longe o felix que não tinha passado dos 61km/h


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Bastante vento e alguma chuva, mas nada de especial até agora. Trabalha-se é um dia normal por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

E depois de muita chuva, contando já quase 12 mm, os solos estão a libertar toda a água que conseguem, o tom barrento da água a correr nas valas voltou novamente, depois de 2 dias de calmaria.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Por aqui chuva e vento forte!!!!!!


----------



## Brites (14 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

Boas...
Ao que parece aquela linha nor já provocou estragos no norte do país...vamos ver o que nos trás aqui no centro! 
Aceitam se apostas


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Que temporal aqui em Leiria!!!! 10-0 esta tempestade comparada com a do fim de semana. Não me lembro de algo assim nos últimos tempos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 12:36)

Vento muito forte com rajadas, no Casal da Serra na Póvoa. As palmeiras ficam todas "penteadas" para um só lado. Não há queda de árvores à vista porque aqui estão muito habituadas a vendavais.
Nimbostratus de SSW.
16,1ºC 84,5% 

A frente ainda não está vigorosamente formada a esta latitude, mas a partir de Peniche, onde entra agora, tem um aspecto intenso:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

*Antiga adega em estado devoluto ruiu em Fazendas de Almeirim*

*




*

Uma antiga adega em estado avançado de degradação ruiu ao início da manhã desta quarta-feira, 14 de março, na rua Coronel António Manuel Batista, em Fazendas de Almeirim.

O estado avançado de degradação e o mau tempo são as causas prováveis para a queda da estrutura que colocou em risco a normal circulação de trânsito naquela via. Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Almeirim estiveram de prevenção no local durante a manhã enquanto a EDP procedia à remoção dos cabos elétricos que envolviam a antiga adega.

http://www.almeirinense.com/2018/03/14/antiga-adega-em-estado-devoluto-ruiu-em-fazendas-de-almeirim/

*Acesso à Ribeira de Santarém cortado. Acesso à capital só pela Ponte Salgueiro Maia*
*



*

A fachada de uma casa devoluta na Ribeira de Santarém voltou a cair ao início da manhã desta quarta-feira, 14 de março, e isso levou as autoridades a estabelecerem um perímetro de segurança que levou ao corte da estrada na zona.


A ponte D. Luís não tem acesso do lado de Santarém devido à interdição de circulação na EN 114, entre a ponte e o planalto da cidade sendo a Ponte Salgueiro Maia a única forma de aceder à cidade de Santarém.

http://www.almeirinense.com/2018/03...cesso-a-capital-so-pela-ponte-salgueiro-maia/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

Por aqui chuva e vento forte! Situação claramente a agravar com a apróximação da frente!


----------



## Brites (14 Mar 2018 às 12:47)

Olha que nem a Gisele quer nada aqui com Pombal... Reparem na linha e na abertura... Onde mesmo aqui Pombal... Mas que escudo e este... 
Mas mesmo assim tá a chover forte com rajadas...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

Interessante análise com múltiplas frentes, às 6h:






A frente neste momento em Peniche:


----------



## manganao (14 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

A Gisele chegou em força muita chuva e vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

A frente a passar neste momento em Coimbra, Pombal e Leiria. Já falta pouco para passar aqui no seu máximo... isto merecia alerta laranja digo eu...


----------



## rick80 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:56)

Chove imenso e com muito vento pela zona do Juncal

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreirinha47 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Neste momento e ha 10 minutos consecutivos, em Leiria está um dilúvio


----------



## jamestorm (14 Mar 2018 às 12:58)

Alenquer:chuva mais forte chega agora aqui, a tal linha está a varrer mais para sul


----------



## meko60 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui ainda nada de relevante, apenas vento moderado,por vezes com 1 rajada ou outra.


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante análise com múltiplas frentes, às 6h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posso dizer que apanhei com ela! Mas também posso dizer que passou de "fininho" por aqui!

Chuvada monumental! A sorte (sim porque a semana passada tivemos problemas) foi ter passado mesmo de fininho. Veio com rajadas bem fortes. O peso de água é fenomenal!!! 
Deve ter passado ainda mais pesada mesmo na ponta do Cabo Carvoeiro. Eu estou no centro da cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:02)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Neste momento e ha 10 minutos consecutivos, em Leiria está um dilúvio


Confirmo! Chuva torrencial! Condições de condução muito perigosas agora!


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Mar 2018 às 13:05)

Por aqui chuva muito forte sendo que foi torrencial durante breves momentos.


----------



## meko60 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:08)

Pelo que vejo no radar,parece que vai passar de raspão por aqui. A ver vamos.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 13:10)

Rajada máxima de *54km/h*. Choveu de forma moderada há momentos.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

meko60 disse:


> Pelo que vejo no radar,parece que vai passar de raspão por aqui. A ver vamos.



Passa de Norte a sul esta frente 

Rajada máxima até agora *72km/h*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:18)

Já acalmou o vento mas a chuva continua persistente moderada a forte...


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2018 às 13:23)

Chuva fraca a moderada no Areeiro, Lisboa. Vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

Chove forte, acumulados *9,4mm *o vento é forte com rajadas 

14,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

Vento ainda mais severo do que tem estado durante toda a manhã, acompanhado por aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

Geopower disse:


> Chuva fraca a moderada no Areeiro, Lisboa. Vento moderado.


Agora com vento fraco mas a chuva continua persistente e moderada a forte. O pós-frontal também vem bem activo...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

Sucessivos períodos curtos de chuva moderada batida a vento muito forte, chuva horizontal, na Póvoa, entremeados por apenas chuva fraca mas já não deixa de chover nos intervalos.

A frente "abraça" neste momento a região oeste e Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha minutos atrás a estação do Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras registou rajada máxima *103 km/h.*
> O vento sopra a* 63 km/h.*
> Simplesmente incrível aquele cume nos arredores de Torres Vedras.
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/nvicente



12:48 rajada de *106 km/h.*


----------



## jorgeanimal (14 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

@lourinhã
Bela carga de água com rajada superior a 90km/h. Queda abrupta da temperatura. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:43)

por aqui vai chovendo moderado com rajadas de vento, à espera do melhor que vem a caminho


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a cair neste momento.
Acumulado 20.83 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

Chuva a aumentar com vários ecos amarelos a passar......


----------



## lsalvador (14 Mar 2018 às 13:48)

Por Tomar cai fortemente.

Hoje 28.0 mm
Intensidade Actual 104 mm/hr


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O pós-frontal também vem bem activo...



Assim parece na imagem de satélite. Há uma distinção entre as latitudes a norte e a sul de Peniche, aproximadamente: ar polar frio logo atrás da frente, a sul, e ar estratosférico subsidente a norte. Os topos da frente também evidenciam essa dicotomia norte/sul com a latitude do Tejo internacional a dividir:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 13:51)

Para já o vento e a chuva parecem-me estar a querer abrandar, as estradas parecem um autenticos rios, depois da passagem de aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 13:53)

A frente tem algumas descontinuidades dos ecos amarelo/laranja, nem todos os locais apanham com a bátega maior, mas o vento é mais homogéneo:







Lisboa talvez não receba a chuva mais forte.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Chove moderado. Rajadas de vento acima dos 45km/h.


----------



## meko60 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:02)

Agora a chover bem.


----------



## FilipaP (14 Mar 2018 às 14:06)

Aqui em Telheiras o pico máximo de chuva e vento foi agora às 14h, devendo corresponder à passagem da linha amarela da frente. Vento muito forte e chuva na horizontal.


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

Chuva forte no Areeiro. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## meko60 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:17)

Bela chuvada, linha a passar por Almada.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Verdadeira Tempestade por aqui. O vento empurrou literalmente a água da chuva por baixo da porta da cozinha, fiquei com isto sem-inundado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Santogal, Sintra.

Fotos de Octávio Freitas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:21)

Chuva continua persistente fraca a moderada...


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 14:22)

Penso que estarei agora debaixo da linha amarela.

Chove moderado a forte neste momento.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

*13.5mm* e mantém-se a chuva por vezes forte. Belo evento.


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2018 às 14:29)

Por Corroios (por relatos de familiares) relatos de chuva batida a vento muito forte (isto na passagem da frente, não agora) e agora as coisas estão mais calmas.

Quem diz a verdade não merece castigo. IPMA = desilusão. Avisos? Passaram de avisos amarelos a "aviso laranja porque afinal lembrámo-nos que isto ia ser pior do que estava previsto e foi subestimado portanto vamos lançar avisos em cima da hora para ver se mantemos a nossa reputação que já é pouca". "Se começar a chover forte às 13:28h vamos meter aviso às 13:29h".


----------



## srr (14 Mar 2018 às 14:31)

20 mm ....Bendita Gisele.

A temperatura caiu 3 graus em minutos.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:33)

temporal aqui agora


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Boas!

Dia de viagem de trabalho a Castelo Branco, agora já em Leiria não chove neste momento. 

Na viagem para Castelo Branco ao longo da A1 e A23, apanhei alguns períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e algum vento. No entanto apanhei o pior na viagem de regresso ao longo do IC8, muito vento chuva por vezes torrencial, um pinheiro tombado a obstruir parcialmente a via e a condicionar o transito, zona de Vila Facaia. Já perto de Pombal apanhei um período de chuva verdadeiramente torrencial, tive que vir a 40km/h durante alguns minutos e com a visibilidade muito reduzida, que creio que correspondeu à passagem da frente fria com ecos amarelos e alaranjados naquela zona.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:41)

pronto já passou o pior, vai chovendo moderado, nada de outro mundo, acho que apanhei a parte mais fraca da frente sinceramente, aquilo havia uma abertura entre a parte cima da linha e a de baixo acho que fiquei mesmo nesse espaço


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

Aqui ainda não parou, chuva fraca e persistente...


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 14:43)

homem do mar disse:


> bom dia é caso para dizer seja bem aparecido felix, finalmente apareceste passado 4 dias  .
> Que vendaval hoje, vai tudo pelos ares e a chuva também tem sido certinha.



Já não é o Felix... É a Gisele!


----------



## RStorm (14 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Tarde bem tempestuosa com chuva forte puxada a vento com rajadas fortes. O acumulado vai nos *9,9 mm*. 
Agora abrandou e chove moderado.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 14:54)

Tal como previsto, desagravamento significativo da intensidade do vento.
Continua a chover, agora de forma fraca.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

MSantos disse:


> Já não é o Felix... É a Gisele!



Melhor dizendo, superfície frontal fria (que atravessa Portugal Continental, no sentido sueste) associado à tempestade Gisele que se localiza a noroeste da Península Ibérica, em deslocamento para nordeste (Ilhas Britânicas).


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 15:07)

A passagem da frente aqui arrancou as chapas da cobertura do terraço do meu prédio e vieram aterrar em cima de 4 carros, repetido o cenário da Tempestade Ana.  

Acumulados 17,2mm


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 15:10)

já só chove fraco e o vento acalmou bastante, 13.7ºC em descida


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Melhor dizendo, superfície frontal fria (que atravessa Portugal Continental, no sentido sueste) associado à tempestade Gisele que se localiza a noroeste da Península Ibérica, em deslocamento para nordeste (Ilhas Britânicas).



Sim Ludgero, eu sei! 

O meu post foi em tom de brincadeira na sequência do forista @homem do mar ter dito que esta chuva/vento seriam efeitos associados à depressão Felix, quando na verdade estão associados à depressão Gisele.


----------



## Savn (14 Mar 2018 às 15:23)

Céu com abertas por Leiria. Rio Lis com grande caudal! Não chove e não existe vento por agora.//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5aa93e4d4c7f6/VID_20180314_150715.mp4


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2018 às 15:23)

Bonita imagem de satélite desta superfície frontal, entretanto o pós-frontal parece bem encaminhado,


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

A mim a frente apanhou-me no caminho para o trabalho!! sei que não devia ter feito o que fiz! mas não resisti  Rain rate impressionante , e subida do acumulado para 16.5mm descida de 3 graus em 5 minutos!! Actual 12.5ºc, agora chove fraco e o vento é quase nulo!

*PS: Foi feito em segurança , ok*


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 15:35)

*17.4mm*


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Ficámos sem o radar do ipma... já há uma hora!


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A mim a frente apanhou-me no caminho para o trabalho!! sei que não devia ter feito o que fiz! mas não resisti  Rain rate impressionante , e subida do acumulado para 16.5mm descida de 3 graus em 5 minutos!! Actual 12.5ºc, agora chove fraco e o vento é quase nulo!



 video bem ilustrativo das condições em estrada!
Terá sido nesta altura, quando a frente chegava a Sesimbra/Setúbal:


----------



## lm1960 (14 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

Boas. Aqui pelo Bombarral, entre as 12:00 e as 14:30, choveu bem forte, devem caido neste periodo cerca 25/30 m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Mar 2018 às 15:55)

StormRic disse:


> video bem ilustrativo das condições em estrada!
> Terá sido nesta altura, quando a frente chegava a Sesimbra/Setúbal:


Sim, certamente terá sido dada a intensidade da chuva e vento , e pelo que tinha observado no radar antes de sair de casa em Azeitão


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

Candy disse:


> Ficámos sem o radar do ipma... já há uma hora!



E também sem imagens dinâmicas de satélite (última é das 13:40, radar é das 14:45). A última de satélite IR não parece afectada, é das 15h:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Mar 2018 às 15:58)

Ai Gisele tão forte nunca vi, ahahah, rjáda máxima só de 53km/h, ao menos choveu bem, 19,4mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 16:07)

Esta frente que passou é aquela segunda frente fria, logo atrás do ramo frio do sistema frontal:





A distribuição horária dos acumulados, por exemplo em Lisboa (Gago Coutinho), revela a passagem das duas frentes frias com um intervalo aproximado de 4 horas, e a noite passada, por volta das 0h, a frente quente:


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 16:09)

StormRic disse:


> E também sem imagens dinâmicas de satélite (última é das 13:40, radar é das 14:45). A última de satélite IR não parece afectada, é das 15h:



De acordo com o Blitzortung, aproxima-se, do continente, alguma actividade eléctrica. 
O pós frontal estava animado nas últimas imagens disponíveis.


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 16:17)

Valha-nos o Sat24...

https://pt.sat24.com/pt-pt/sp


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

Almargem do Bispo as 13h30 dilúvio e muito muito vento. De seguida fui trabalhar para o Pendão/Belas e as 14h15 mais ou menos metia medo o vento a passar entre os prédios e muita chuva. Agora pinga mas está mais calmo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

Aproveitei agora uma aberta, pois já não chove á mais de 1 hora, para ver o estado aqui dos ribeiros, e posso dizer que a situação é identica ao que se passou no fim de semana, pois os ribeiros já galgaram, submergindo já algumas estradas rurais aqui da zona.
Os terrenos mais elevados, em relação a outros ou ás estradas formam umas belas cascatas.

Isto com 24.38 mm de acumulado.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

Foi a vergonha que foi os avisos, e agora sem radar, boa IPMA!!

Acumulados até agora *18,0mm* a rajada máxima ficou nos *72km/h *


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 16:43)

Imagens de satélite e mapa dinâmico do satélite MSG voltaram..


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 16:45)

O "olho" do Alviela em força máxima no fim de semana.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2018 às 16:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A mim a frente apanhou-me no caminho para o trabalho!! sei que não devia ter feito o que fiz! mas não resisti  Rain rate impressionante , e subida do acumulado para 16.5mm descida de 3 graus em 5 minutos!! Actual 12.5ºc, agora chove fraco e o vento é quase nulo!
> 
> *PS: Foi feito em segurança , ok*



Tal e qual como eu, apanhei a parte durinha da frente na estrada, a caminho de Lisboa para trabalhar (só não fiz vídeo). O acumulado na Quinta do Conde já vai nos 23.3mm..


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O "olho" do Alviela em força máxima no fim de semana.


WOW! Impressionante, nunca o tinha visto assim!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Impressionante, nunca o tinha visto assim!



Deve de estar a debitar praticamente ao máximo.

"A nascente dos Olhos de Água do Alviela é uma das mais importantes do nosso país, chegando a debitar 17 mil litros por segundo, ou seja, 1,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água por dia (pico de cheia). Desde 1880 até bem próximo da atualidade, a nascente do Alviela foi uma das principais fontes de abastecimento de água à cidade de Lisboa (através do Aqueduto do Alviela), e ainda hoje “abre portas” a um dos maiores reservatórios de água doce do país."


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O "olho" do Alviela em força máxima no fim de semana.


Belo! Dá gosto ver


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O "olho" do Alviela em força máxima no fim de semana.





luismeteo3 disse:


> WOW! Impressionante, nunca o tinha visto assim!





João Pedro disse:


> Belo! Dá gosto ver



Gostava muito de ver a imagem mas por alguma razão não aparece. Alguém me dá uma dica sobre qual será o motivo?


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 17:42)

StormRic disse:


> Gostava muito de ver a imagem mas por alguma razão não aparece. Alguém me dá uma dica sobre qual será o motivo?


Alguma birrinha da tecnologia, provavelmente!

Tenta através do link que vai directo ao face, clicando em cima do ícone do face no rodapé do video.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 17:43)

StormRic disse:


> Gostava muito de ver a imagem mas por alguma razão não aparece. Alguém me dá uma dica sobre qual será o motivo?



Não sei... é um vídeo.

Vê se consegues ver aqui:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2018 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Gostava muito de ver a imagem mas por alguma razão não aparece. Alguém me dá uma dica sobre qual será o motivo?



Experimenta fazer como o Candy disse pode ser que consigas ver, caso não consigas mesmo ver, podes ver directamente no facebook em :


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2018 às 17:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Experimenta fazer como o Candy disse pode ser que consigas ver, caso não consigas mesmo ver, podes ver directamente no facebook em :



Assim, sem o espaço entre // e www
https:// www.facebook.com/luismanuel.dias.3/videos/1796807377007724/?t=7


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2018 às 17:57)

_Arco_ interessante, há instantes.

(Fotos tiradas com aparelhos diferentes)


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 18:09)

Candy disse:


> Tenta através do link que vai directo ao face, clicando em cima do ícone do face no rodapé do video.





João Pedro disse:


> Não sei... é um vídeo.
> 
> Vê se consegues ver aqui:





Pedro1993 disse:


> Experimenta fazer como o Candy disse pode ser que consigas ver, caso não consigas mesmo ver, podes ver directamente no facebook em :





João Pedro disse:


> Assim, sem o espaço entre // e www
> https:// www.facebook.com/luismanuel.dias.3/videos/1796807377007724/?t=7



 obrigado pelas ajudas de todos! A que funcionou foi mesmo só a última, nas outras a própria mensagem aqui está em branco. Mas já consegui ver o vídeo, está mesmo um espectáculo a nascente!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2018 às 18:10)

Cerca de 15 mm acumulados, Jamor já a acalmar após a passagem das frentes e também o vento.

Que venham as outras frentes.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Alinhamento da frente e uma curiosa linha pós-frontal.
Entretanto aproximam-se linhas de células novas:


----------



## Candy (14 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Essa já está aqui em Peniche.
Chove forte! Vem com rajadas, claro.


----------



## RStorm (14 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Extremos térmicos:

Mínima: *13,8ºC *(Provavelmente vai ser batida) 
Máxima: *17,9ºC *
Acumulado diário até agora: *11,1 mm *

O céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento acalmou bastante, sendo que agora está quase nulo. Veremos o que nos reserva as próximas horas


----------



## celsomartins84 (14 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

Candy disse:


> Essa já está aqui em Peniche.
> Chove forte! Vem com rajadas, claro.


Também já chegou á Alfeizerão.. 
Chuva moderada com algumas rajadas e Sol 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Abateu-se um forte aguaceiro nos últimos minutos Leiria! Com muito vento a acompanhar!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Novamente chuva e vento forte...


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 18:49)

Agora na Póvoa 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2018 às 18:51)

Vem lá mais chuva forte











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (14 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

A Giselle esta a sair malandrota, chuva desde manhã a tarde em Lisboa.

Mas dentro do escritorio estou sem noção das ocorrencias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Mar 2018 às 19:49)

Hoje, devido aos *22,8 mm* desde a meia-noite, a zona alta de Sesimbra (150 m) passou os 200 mm neste mês (em 14 dias): *208,8 mm
*
Choveu bem em 2 períodos distintos, em especial à passagem da frente, mas já houve alguns dias a render mais nas últimas 3 semanas, que acumularam já um total de *246,3 mm.*
Extraordinário acumulado para esta região de Sesimbra em apenas 17 dias, quase parece que estou numa região montanhosa


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 19:52)

aguaceiro agora


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 20:48)

Boas,
Acumulado: *7 mm*
Rajada máxima: *79 km/h*


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2018 às 20:51)

Máxima:*15,1ºC*
Mínima:*11,6ºC*
Rajada máxima:* 72km/h*
Precipitação: *18,4mm* rate máximo: *81,2mm/h* (14:57)

Agora 13,6ºC, 1003,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 21:52)

Aguaceiro muito forte agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

Hoje ao final do dia, junto ao Cabo Raso,Cascais.


----------



## fhff (14 Mar 2018 às 22:33)

A giselle deixou 17 mm até às 16H00, em Nafarros, Sintra. Última hora que pude verificar o pluviómetro.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2018 às 22:36)

fhff disse:


> A giselle deixou 17 mm até às 16H00, em Nafarros, Sintra. Última hora que pude verificar o pluviómetro.



Na Ulgueira foi fraquinho apenas 7 mm.
Já agora, a EMA de Colares do IPMA nunca mais voltou ao activo...


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 22:44)

os lisboetas já estão todos a dormir?


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

aguaceiro em geral fraco  10.7ºC


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2018 às 23:02)

Boas, máxima de 17ºC às 11:59, depois foi sempre a descer... a minima verifica-se agora com 11.7ºC e 83% de HR.
Rajada máxima de 41 km/h, o que não foi nada por ai além!


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2018 às 23:03)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro curto, mas moderado. 
12.3ºC. 1003hPa.


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2018 às 23:09)

Comparação dos dias 09/03 e 14/03:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Deixo aqui um pequeníssimo registo da chuva intensa acompanhada de vento forte ás 14:15 na Tapada da Ajuda perto de Alcântara, Lisboa. O guarda-chuva não evitou a molha pela lateral... Ah e ela era tanta que o próprio guarda-chuva saturou e fiquei com os cabelos a pingar...  
Ainda se seguiu muito mais. Fazia lembrar o cenário de tempestade tropical, tanto tanto que quando me abriguei num telheiro onde também estavam outras pessoas à espera de uma "trégua" ouvi comentarem "é o Furacão Giselle" O costume.
Pena a memória do telemóvel estar sempre cheia nestes momentos em que é mais preciosa e urgente  ...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

20,3mm acumulados principalmente devido a esta linha de instabilidade. Chuva e vento muitos forte durante largos minutos causaram muitos problemas, derrocadas, cheias.



StormRic disse:


>



Estrada da Beira






Acesso à A13


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 00:02)

acumulado: *18.5mm*
minima: *9.7ºC*
maxima: *15.9ºC*
actual: *9.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 00:53)

Boas,

Tirando um aguaceiro moderado que caiu pelas 21h quando estava a treinar, a noite tem sido marcada pelo vento que sopra por vezes forte. O acumulado de ontem rendeu uns generosos 15,3mm.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_1010 (15 Mar 2018 às 03:28)




----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Mar 2018 às 07:48)

chuva matinal a Sul existem algumas abertas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado com algum sol e aguaceiro a aproximar-se. Ontem o acumulado acabou por chegar aos *12,0 mm* graças a um aguaceiro forte que ocorreu pelas 22h30 e a mínima foi batida passando a ser *12,1ºC*. 

T. Atual: *12,3ºC* 
HR: 69% 
Vento nulo 

EDIT: Chove torrencialmente com granizo à mistura


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 08:08)

Já parou. Acumulou *1,2 mm*, que é o acumulado do dia até agora e fez a temperatura descer dos *12,1ºC *para os *10,2ºC*.


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Mar 2018 às 08:36)

zona de Frielas, vento quase inexistente
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (15 Mar 2018 às 08:58)

Grande bátega com granizo há pouco aqui por Massamá. A temperatura, durante a granizada, desceu a cerca de 8ºC.


----------



## Rachie (15 Mar 2018 às 09:00)

Aguaceiro muito intenso e repentino em Alfragide.
Dá para perceber quando se aproximam pela cor do céu bem negro


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 09:17)

E depois de alguns aguaceiros que cairam durante a noite e madrugada, o dia agora segue com sol.
O acumulado vai em 2.03 mm.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 09:21)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 09:31)

Trovão


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado com abertas, há pouco caiu um breve aguaceiro fraco. Assim deverá ser o dia, abertas entremeadas com aguaceiros!


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Mar 2018 às 10:02)

Bom dia por aqui aguaceiros moderados mas de curta duração.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Almada não tem sido palco de grandes aguaceiros nas ultimas horas, registo apenas 0,3mm desde a meia-noite.
A manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado. 14,1ºC / 60 h.r / 1005,8hPa.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

Aguaceiro de granizo neste momento. 










Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia pessoal,

Vigésimo dia consecutivo de chuva  Uns com mais , outros com menos, mas em todos estes vinte dias acumulei precipitação na minha estação, e hoje não foi exceção! Desde a meia noite tenho um acumulado de 6.3mm graças a dois fortes aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo! Está fresco 11.9ºc ! Ainda à pouco acabou de passar esta célula que deixou mais  qualquer coisa no penico, e fez a temperatura descer mais um pouco 11.1ºc


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

Sol e algumas nuvens. O acumulado segue nos *1,8 mm*. 

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Céu novamente escuro a Oeste, mais uma carga de água a caminho.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 11:32)

Aguaceiro forte com pedrinhas de granizo


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2018 às 12:02)

Boas

Aqui os aguaceiros do dia renderam até agora *3,6mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

Aguaceiro muito forte agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:11)

Impressionante! Que dilúvio!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 12:12)

O vento aumentou significativamente após o último aguaceiro, agora sigo com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante! Que dilúvio!


Só agora está a perder um pouco de força mas continua forte!


----------



## Rachie (15 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Esta manhã em Alfragide segundos antes de uma chuvada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu P9000 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Belo aguaceiro a minutos aqui, o acumulado passou para os *5,2mm* com rate máximo de 51mm/h

*13,3ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Só agora está a perder um pouco de força mas continua forte!


A chuva continua sem parar e com força...


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Mar 2018 às 12:29)

Os aguaceiros estão a tornar-se mais fortes e com maior duração.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 12:33)

Céu negro a Oeste, acho que esta vai de raspão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Só parou agora, foram 25 minutos de chuva bem forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:34)

Durante a manhã, tem caído alguns aguaceiros moderados, de forma pontual, e o vento também tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:49)

chove por aqui


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 12:50)

Bem, acho que hoje saiu-me a lotaria   Mais um aguaceiro forte de granizo, mas desta vez com pedras de maiores dimensões!


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 12:53)

está assim de momento:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, aguaceiros em corrente polar típica. 
13,2°C vento WNW fraco a moderado. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se, curtos e mais fracos. 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 13:27)

por aqui  







e vem lá outro a caminho:






a vista para Norte está assim:


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 13:34)

já chove  11.9ºC


----------



## Candy (15 Mar 2018 às 13:47)

Boas,

Por Peniche, o dia está a ser marcado por aguaceiros. Quase todos de curta duração mas pesados. Vêm acompanhados de algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2018 às 14:00)

Aqui em Leiria agora temos bastante Sol, mas ao final da manhã tivemos um período de precipitação intensa de cerca de meia hora, até fazia "fumo" em alguns momentos.Os acumulados por aqui variam entre os 4 e os 9mm até ao momento. 

Olhando para o radar vemos neste momento algumas zonas a ser percorridas por fortes aguaceiros, veremos o que a lotaria nos reserva por aqui ao longo da tarde!


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2018 às 14:05)

dois aguaceiros fortes nos últimos 20 minutos em Sintra, Colares. O último deixou um belo acumulado de granizo. Com a passagem das células a temperatura desceu aos 8,5ºC
Antes destes aguaceiros já acumulava 7 mm.
EDIT: E continua....grande chuvada!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Chuvada   O acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 14:25)

Chegaram as células de extensas bigornas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2018 às 14:27)

A julgar pelo panorama visto aqui da margem sul, Lisboa deve estar debaixo de uma forte carga de granizo.


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2018 às 14:29)




----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 14:30)

Chove na A1 mas sem água acumulada, piso pouco molhado , Santa iria






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

outro aguaceiro


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 14:35)

Agora sim, muita agua na 2a circular, aeroporto 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Condições difíceis, Benfica 
Chuva forte, muito alagado. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Muita água cai aqui também, muita mesmo


----------



## tucha (15 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Chove há mais de meia hora sem parar, com menor e maior intensidade tocada a vento moderado, mas granizo nope...hoje ainda não vi nenhum ( isto em respostaca alguem que dizia que à pouco Lisboa deveria estar a levar com muito granizo)...
Está frio mas nada do outro mundo, embora tocado a vento pareça bem maior...
E tem sido assim toda a manha, com muito vento à mistura , grandes cargas de agua, intercaladas com sol...


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Vai caindo aguaceiros, o acumulado do dia vai em *6,0mm,* granizo isso é coisa rara de se ver por aqui.
Este mês: *172,0mm *

*12,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

A5 com chuva intensa e céu a abrir agora, Carcavelos 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 15:25)

Mais uma chuvada


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde, por aqui têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros, o acumulado vai em 2.4mm, está é mais frio, 11.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 15:31)

Para sul, vista da A5, Oeiras








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Belo dia de aguaceiros 
O acumulado vai em *7,4mm* 

*11,9ºC *


----------



## Gato Preto (15 Mar 2018 às 15:51)

Agora no Parque das Nações:






Dia caracterizado por abertas solarengas, aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, vento e sensação de frio: Tipo quatro estações!


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 15:57)

Belos cumulonimbos a norte   Avisto mais uma célula a Oeste, deve vir para aqui.


----------



## Gato Preto (15 Mar 2018 às 16:03)

Agora "Arco da Velha" em dose dupla!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

Dia de aguaceiros, *8,6 mm* acumulados. 

*236 mm* totais do evento até agora. *18 dias* de chuva consecutivos. Sem dúvida uma coisa rara para se voltar a repetir.


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

Diferentes pontos de Lisboa, perto um dos outros. Chove nuns locais, noutros não, gosto destas situações em que a chuva anda atrás de nos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 16:12)

CREL, Tercena 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

mais aguaceiros, neste momento arco iris


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 17:38)

por volta das 16h em Coruche


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 17:48)

Boca do Inferno agora














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mar 2018 às 17:50)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

A Norte de Loures, há instantes.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Belas fotos!



obrigado


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

Boca do Inferno agora também 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 18:06)

aguaceiro fraco a chegar com o pôr do sol


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Apesar do sol, esta tarde tem sido muito fria devido ao vento, não é muito fácil andar a trabalhar na rua, sem usar proteção nas orelhas ou pescoço.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

o sol já escapou da nuvem, já lá vai bem em baixo, portanto está sol e a tal chuva em geral fraca , por isso lá está ele de novo:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Pos-Frontal muito generoso por aqui, acumulado de 8.9mm, e mais uma célula a chegar











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Boca do Inferno








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (15 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

A foto não e minha, mas nelo arco iris em Samora
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (15 Mar 2018 às 18:37)

Tiradas há uns minutos em Penacova. Penso que ainda pertence a este tópico.
A qualidade é telemóvel.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

Boas por aqui  dia marcado por aguaceiros o sol foi aparecendo a espaços e algum vento frio também.
PS: para a próxima semana a chuva vai de folga? é que estou de férias para a semana e não me está a apetecer apanhar um diluvio.


----------



## RStorm (15 Mar 2018 às 18:46)

Extremos térmicos:

Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *14,8ºC *
Acumulado do dia até agora: *5,1 mm *

Céu parcialmente nublado com células em ambos os quadrantes. 

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

belas cores


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

dahon disse:


> Tiradas há uns minutos em Penacova. Penso que ainda pertence a este tópico.
> A qualidade é telemóvel.





dahon disse:


> Tiradas há uns minutos em Penacova. Penso que ainda pertence a este tópico.
> A qualidade é telemóvel.





dahon disse:


> Tiradas há uns minutos em Penacova. Penso que ainda pertence a este tópico.
> A qualidade é telemóvel.



Tímidos mammatus


----------



## DulceGaranhão (15 Mar 2018 às 19:19)

Boa tarde, parece que Sábado vai ser mais um dia complicado a nível de chuva e vento. Mas mais uma vez o Ipma não fala disso é a última da hora como sempre


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 20:09)

Boas,

*3 mm *hoje.

De facto Sábado está valente, grandes acumulados, poderá chover o dia inteiro, é desta que a rede hidrográfica da Serra de Sintra entra em colapso. 
O vento também está perigoso final do dia  de Sábado e madrugada de Domingo, manchas de *100 km/h* para aqui, situação acompanhar.


----------



## Rui Alex (15 Mar 2018 às 20:44)

Acordei hoje com a notícia de alerta para novo agravamento das condições do tempo mas não era dito quando. Podia ser hoje ou daqui a dias.


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2018 às 21:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *3 mm *hoje.
> 
> ...


 
Do outro lado da serra choveu bem mais. 15 mm acumulados até às 17H30. Só entre as 13H30 e 14H30 foram 9 mm. Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer caiu, há pouco, um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 21:27)

Partilhando e actualizando o gráfico da praxe.

Em termos mensais, o Março por aqui segue nos *95,8 mm* e Ulgueira com *140,9 mm*
Sábado o acumulado deve disparar, a ver vamos.
Tem sido uma sequência incrível de dias com chuva, muito raro por estas paragens, até hoje os meus familiares comentavam isso.


----------



## Geopower (15 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Aguaceiro forte em Telheiras.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 23:19)

aguaceiro fraquinho neste momento, *7.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2018 às 23:50)

minima: *7.5ºC *(-2.2ºC)
máxima: *15.5ºC *(-0.4ºC)
acumulado: *7.1mm*
actual: *7.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

Tem havido alguns curtos aguaceiros deste o final da tarde em Leiria. Está fresco, temperaturas na casa dos 7/8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 01:13)

aguaceiro fraco, melhor a passar a norte

edit 2min depois: afinal está a dar boa chuva


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 01:18)

chuva forte


----------



## Teya (16 Mar 2018 às 04:47)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo!!


----------



## rick80 (16 Mar 2018 às 05:43)

Vejo trovoada pela zona de Nazaré e Pataias... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia
Boas abertas na Lezíria. mas os navios Almirante estão a oeste e sudoeste, ainda não e este Sabado que o miúdo vai ter jogo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado. No entanto bastante escuro a SW. Aguaceiro em aproximação.
12.3°C. 1011hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2018 às 08:49)

Há cerca de meia hora caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo.
Local: Marginal, junto ao Jumbo de Cascais.


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Manhã solarenga com céu pouco nublado e algumas células no horizonte, veremos o que me reserva o dia de hoje  

Acumulado de ontem: *5,4 mm *
Acumulado de hoje até agora: *0,3 mm *
T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiros curtos e moderados. É o panorama actual por aqui.
*0,3mm* desde a meia noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Ontem foi um dia de muitos aguaceiros, a maior parte deles intensos. Felizmente a velocidade do vento foi bem menor, o que facilitou imenso a utilização do chapéu-de-chuva 

Esta noite, pelas 05:30, acordei com um forte aguaceiro, tenho a sensação de que terá tido algum granizo à mistura, mas sem certezas.

--

Fotografia tirada em Rio Maior esta manhã, por Vítor Carvalho (antigo membro do MeteoPT "Teles").


----------



## nettle (16 Mar 2018 às 11:14)

7:30 Maceira - Leiria





Enviado do meu Xtouch através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 12:01)

Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiro moderado agora. Durante a noite e manhã também caíram alguns aguaceiros mas foram mais moderados que fortes.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 12:04)

há pouco:







agora:






todos ao lado principalmente a norte, esse deve estar na Glória do Ribatejo, aqui ainda só caiu uns pingos


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

afinal começou a chover um pouco mais agora


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

e depois:


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

De manhã apanhei um arco-iris perfeito, isto é observava-se a totalidade do arco. Os arcos iris são como os gatos no facebook, mas é sempre um fenómeno de beleza única. O corsa é um extra.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 12:48)

A manhã por aqui tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, de resto o sol vai espreitando sempre que pode.


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2018 às 12:55)

Céu parcialmente nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns pingos.

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento fraco


----------



## dvieira (16 Mar 2018 às 13:03)

Aqui a manhã foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros quase sempre acompanhados de granizo.


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2018 às 13:04)

E eis que do nada começa a chover forte com algumas pedritas de granizo


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2018 às 13:06)

Mínima de *8,4ºC*

Apenas choveu de madrugada *1,8mm*

De dia sempre sol com vento fraco e temperatura amena de *15ºC *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2018 às 13:12)

Célula com bom aspecto a Norte, assim que conseguir coloco fotos.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado o que eleva o acumulado de hoje para *0,6mm*.
A temperatura desceu dos 14,0ºC para os 12,5ºC após a sua passagem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado agora e sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 14:01)

aguaceiro em geral fraco aqui, 12.1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 14:03)

Vento moderado a forte, o sol agora deu lugar ás nuvens.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 14:44)

Bem acabou de cair uma carga de água com granizo e tudo desta não estava a espera


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Pronto está explicado o granizo






Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 15:04)

O por do sol de ontem, tendo a cheia no Ribatejo, como pano de fundo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Mais um dia _celular, _ontem renderam *10 mm*, hoje já vai em *7,1 mm.
*
Perto dos* 250 mm *do evento, *19º dia de chuva.
*
Amanhã vem muita chuva, ronda os 20 mm.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2018 às 16:08)

fui a Coruche e apanhei lá um aguaceiro em geral fraco antes disso pelas 14h na Fajarda estava assim as vistas:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2018 às 16:59)

Temperatura de *13.4ºc*, Vento fraco de Oeste! Chuva que é bom nada, só de madrugada! Acumulado de *1.3mm*, Amanhã vai chover por hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2018 às 17:08)

Estou acompanhar a celula que está entrar aqui na zona.
Neste momento chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## meko60 (16 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

Aguaceiro.....


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2018 às 17:53)

Célula bastante negra a sul de Lisboa. Vista a partir de Telheiras:


----------



## meko60 (16 Mar 2018 às 17:56)

a temperatura desceu, agora sigo com 11,2ºC e um belo arco-íris à vista


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

Está a chegar aqui, traz ali dois Ecos/Amarelos no meio, deixa ver o que vai deixar por aqui
Edit: Continua a chover forte, acumulado a subir para os* 1.7mm* Temperatura desceu!  *10.5ºc* 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2018 às 18:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Célula com bom aspecto a Norte, assim que conseguir coloco fotos.


----------



## meko60 (16 Mar 2018 às 18:07)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

Bem , que descida de temperatura com a passagem desta célula!! Cerca de *3ºc* , estão* 9.4ºc*  Acumulado nos *2.1mm* Jackpot do dia


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa, agora











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (16 Mar 2018 às 18:44)

Ponta de arco-íris por detrás de Alfragide:







Vista para a outra banda, com a Costa com sol no lado inferior esquerdo, e o resto do aguaceiro ainda visível ao meio, em frente, e Cabo Espichel ao fundo:


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Mar 2018 às 18:57)

A tal célula a norte e oeste, os jogos amanha já foram cancelados,  o miúdo já anda um bocado chateado com a chuva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Mar 2018 às 19:25)

Extremos térmicos:

Mínima: *8,1ºC *
Máxima: *15,0ºC *

Dia ameno e calmo com sol, algumas nuvens e um aguaceiro pontual ao inicio da tarde que veio acompanhado de algumas (poucas) pedrinhas de granizo, mas no entanto a estação não acumulou nada devido ao facto de este ter sido bastante curto. O acumulado do dia situa-se nos *0,3 mm *graças a um aguaceiro que ocorreu ao inicio da madrugada. 
Amanhã mais uma dose de água  

T. Atual: *11,5ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento fraco


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Mar 2018 às 20:04)

@lourinhã
25 de fevereiro até 16 de março.
100 L/m2.








Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

ÚLTIMA HORA:

Antigo palácio ruiu, esta tarde, e destruiu três automóveis, em Vila Cova, concelho de Arganil.

O edifício tinha sido totalmente destruído nos incêndios de 15 de outubro.

Ninguém ficou ferido neste incidente.
#CentroTV

Fotos: Jornal de Tábua




Como é que esta situação, não deveria de estar já devidademente sinalizada, de modo a não se estacionar nas imediações, evitando assim muitos prejuízos materiais.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 20:15)

jasus que estrondo lá fora


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:18)

homem do mar disse:


> jasus que estrondo lá fora



Secalhar foi o que ouvi agora mesmo, e pensava que fosse um camião na estrada, eco amarelo entre Leiria e Ourém.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 20:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Secalhar foi o que ouvi agora mesmo, e pensava que fosse um camião na estrada, eco amarelo entre Leiria e Ourém.


Só ouvi um estrondo depois disso não voltou a acontecer, agora está é a descarregar chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:22)

homem do mar disse:


> Só ouvi um estrondo depois disso não voltou a acontecer, agora está é a descarregar chuva.



Também ouvi o estrondo uma única vez, a noite segue bem fresca e com céu estrelado, a chuva ainda não chegou aqui.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 20:26)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Também ouvi o estrondo uma única vez, a noite segue bem fresca e com céu estrelado, a chuva ainda não chegou aqui.


Cá está ele foi nos arredores da lagoa do Furadouro a meio caminho entre Ourém e torres novas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

homem do mar disse:


> jasus que estrondo lá fora


Aqui não se ouve nada... está o vento de Ourém não se ouve ninguém


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

homem do mar disse:


> Cá está ele foi nos arredores da lagoa do Furadouro a meio caminho entre Ourém e torres novas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pois eu pelo ronco, pareceu-me logo que tinha sido ainda longe, pois o som era tipo abafado, como se fosse tratasse de um camião quando ainda passa a alguma distancia de nós.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui não se ouve nada... está o vento de Ourém não se ouve ninguém


é capaz de ser mesmo isso o vento de Ourém é tramado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2018 às 22:11)

Volta a chover aqui, moderado por enquanto...

Edit: Chuva forte agora...


----------



## TekClub (16 Mar 2018 às 22:27)

por aqui muita chuva e acabam de cair 2 bombas...


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Boa noite,

O acumulado de hoje, segue em 1,2mm. Vejo neste momento uma bigorna enorme por trás do Cristo-rei. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2018 às 23:26)

*4,3mm* acumulado hoje.

*226,3mm* este mês.



TekClub disse:


> por aqui muita chuva e acabam de cair 2 bombas...


Uma delas foi bem potente.
Que bomba!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2018 às 00:15)

Boa noite!
Ontem foi um dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados mas pouco frequentes.
Aproveitei esta pausa na chuva para passear, claro. 
No Palácio Nacional de Queluz ao final do dia, com uma célula a passear ao longe: 




Neste momento, a noite segue fresca e o céu lá vai ficando mais nublado.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 00:20)

Noite calma e fria, estão *10,3ºC* e vento fraco..
Ontem acumulou *2,6mm*

Hoje vou com* 0,2mm* depois da meia noite, a ver o que dá ao longo do dia a tempestade sem nome, não deve passar de chuva mas bastante em principio.


----------



## TekClub (17 Mar 2018 às 00:55)

Já voltou a chuva acompanhada de  parece que vamos ter uma noite animada...


----------



## marcoacmaia (17 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

Já chove!


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Mar 2018 às 01:29)

Aqui mais para sul ainda está tudo limpinho.


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2018 às 01:36)

minima: *5.8ºC *(-1.7ºC)
maxima: *14.8ºC *(-0.7ºC)
acumulado: *2mm*
actual: *9.1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2018 às 02:05)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro aqui, 9.7ºC


----------



## Teya (17 Mar 2018 às 02:14)

E vai caindo uma chuva fraca/moderada. Temperatura nos 11,1ºC 1004hPa, sem vento.


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2018 às 02:43)

Malta aqui pela zona oeste, sou só eu que estou a ouvir roncos? É que já foram vários e não vejo registos deles!


----------



## Teya (17 Mar 2018 às 02:51)

Candy disse:


> Malta aqui pela zona oeste, sou só eu que estou a ouvir roncos? É que já foram vários e não vejo registos deles!


http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13
Estão no mar!


----------



## jcsmonteiro (17 Mar 2018 às 03:08)

Que bomba agora mesmo na maceira


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2018 às 03:18)

Teya disse:


> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13
> Estão no mar!


Pois... eu esses no mar já tinha visto, mas o que tenho estado a ouvir não pode ser tão longe!


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2018 às 03:24)

Na... o que tenho estado a ouvir não são roncos! Isto são rajadas de vento muito longas e que fazem um barulho bem esquisito tipo um vento alto. 
Já vi mais um ou outro relato, no face, acerca do vento que está!


----------



## Teya (17 Mar 2018 às 04:32)

Já se sente um ventinho desagradável com algumas rajadas moderadas, a temperatura subiu para os 12,4ºC. Não está a chover neste momento.


----------



## Karlla (17 Mar 2018 às 05:42)

Tem sido uma noite interessante.... O barulho da chuva não deixa dormir. Agora veio uma chuvada valente talvez a mais forte desta noite.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mar 2018 às 06:17)

Bom dia
Após ausência não podia ter melhor recepção,
20mm em 6 horas !!!
E continua....


----------



## ruijacome (17 Mar 2018 às 06:38)

Candy disse:


> Na... o que tenho estado a ouvir não são roncos! Isto são rajadas de vento muito longas e que fazem um barulho bem esquisito tipo um vento alto.
> Já vi mais um ou outro relato, no face, acerca do vento que está!



Eu não sei o que é, mas sei que agora neste pico de chuva, ouvi um ronco, que começou a vir de longe de oeste, passou por cima do nosso quartel dos Bombeiros, e depois afastou-se, mas um ronco como eu nunca tinha ouvido na minha vida!

Assustou um bocado para quem estava deitado... Entretanto a iluminaçao publica fez "kaput" depois desse pico!


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mar 2018 às 06:58)

Por agora parou de chover.
Contador nos 22 mm


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Mar 2018 às 08:37)

Uau mas que grande cuvada,apenas 4.4mm sim senhor e pronto não vai chover mais grande coisa.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mar 2018 às 08:38)

Rio Lena vai assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Por aqui a madrugada foi regada por agauceiros moderados até cerca das 9 horas.
Agora a manhã segue com céu nublado, e parece estar a "abrir" o céu.

O acumulado foi cerca de 8 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Mar 2018 às 10:28)

Bom dia pessoal,

Vai chuvendo Acumulado desde a meia-noite de *8.1mm*, dentro do previsto! Ao final do dia a história será outra, dado que a maior quantidade de precipitação será da parte da tarde! Temperatura actual de *12.8ºc* , com vento fraco de *SW* , e uma rajada máx: de *47 km/h*! Mais uma belíssima rega pelo nosso querido Baixo-Alentejo


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Após ausência não podia ter melhor recepção,
> 20mm em 6 horas !!!
> E continua....


Bom dia a todos! De facto o que choveu foi impressionante! Não dormi grande parte da noite com o barulho da chuva, nunca tal tinha acontecido! E durou muitas horas seguidas! Grande arrependimento de ainda não ter estação com pluviómetro...


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Boas

Aqui nada de vento toda a noite, ainda não passou dos *43km/h* hoje..

Acumulados desde as 0h de *11,0mm*...

A ver o que rende a tarde em chuvadas, já vi a coisa melhor. 

*13,1ºC*


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca. A madrugada foi bastante agitada com vento forte, acordei várias ao longo da noite com o barulho das rajadas.
O acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm*. 

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (17 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Chove fraco desde as 10h. Vento fraco. 1006hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Bom dia!
Dado que dormi que nem um calhau, não dei conta da precipitação nem do vento, mas quando saí para trabalhar, pelas 05h00, não chovia há algum tempo.
Entretanto, pela Quinta do Conde, lá vai acumulando, com 9.6mm até ao momento.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Mar 2018 às 12:21)

Bom dia madrugada marcada por chuva regular, por agora o chão já está seco, sendo que já não chove desde as 7 da manhã, temperatura nos 13º graus. 
Vamos ver o que vem de tarde visto que o radar só mostra chuva para Lisboa e Sul do país.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Hoje passei pelo rio lena, nao moro em Leiria a muitos anos, mas nunca o tinha visto tão cheio.
Brutal


----------



## jcsmonteiro (17 Mar 2018 às 13:31)

WHORTAS disse:


> Rio Lena vai assim


Onde se situa esta ponte?


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Mar 2018 às 13:52)

Por aqui regressa a chuva moderada.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Vai caindo persistente mas fraca...

Acumulados *13,4mm* até ao momento. 
Este mês leva já *189,8mm* a ver se ainda hoje chega aos 200mm 
*12,2ºC*


----------



## luicchi (17 Mar 2018 às 14:08)

boas tardes .,

Marinha Grande e Praia da Pedra do ouro .... não cai gota desde as 09.30 . Noite foi .... um festival de agua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Aqui não chove, o que se vê no radar é virga... ninguém diria!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Mar 2018 às 14:20)

Continua a chuva fraca a moderada ,  mas sem parar desde as 5.30H da manhã, e pelo satélite ainda temos  precipitação para muitas horas! Acumulado de 10.8mm





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

Começou agora a chover fraco a moderado...


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 14:48)

O acumulado vai em *14,4mm* e sempre a chover fraco mas ao mesmo ritmo a várias horas 

*11,7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (17 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada e persistente. Acumulados bem generosos de 13,2mm deste as 00h. O vento, soprou por vezes muito forte ao início da manhã mas acalmou significativamente.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

12.4mm e continua a cair certinha.


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Chove moderado e certinho *5,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## luicchi (17 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

Chove fraco na Praia da Pedra do Ouro 15.15 horas . Nota-se uma quebra forte na sensação termica .


----------



## Candy (17 Mar 2018 às 15:16)

ruijacome disse:


> Eu não sei o que é, mas sei que agora neste pico de chuva, ouvi um ronco, que começou a vir de longe de oeste, passou por cima do nosso quartel dos Bombeiros, e depois afastou-se, mas um ronco como eu nunca tinha ouvido na minha vida!
> 
> Assustou um bocado para quem estava deitado... Entretanto a iluminaçao publica fez "kaput" depois desse pico!



Exactamente! Era essa a sensação. Algo que passava "por cima"!...

Estou curiosa para ver as rajadas de vento registadas pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, já que o vento médio chegou aos 47.9 km/h durante a madrugada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2018 às 15:29)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos sem parar já á 1h 30.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

Noite de muita chuva. *27,2mm* acumulados desde as 0h. 

*254mm* este mês. 

De momento sigo com *11,9ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Onde se situa esta ponte?


Ponte das mestras. Junto ao restaurante vitória, estrada para a Barosa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

*6,3 mm*
Chuvisco
Estão apenas *9,1ºC* por aqui.


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui continua a cair certinha.......


----------



## RStorm (17 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

Chuviscos *6,6 mm *acumulados. 
O vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura está a descer bem, estando neste momento *9,3ºC*, que é a minima do dia até agora.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

Temperatura abaixo de 9°C a esta hora em Lisboa Oriental. Abaixo do previsto julgo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

cepp1 disse:


> Hoje passei pelo rio lena, nao moro em Leiria a muitos anos, mas nunca o tinha visto tão cheio.
> Brutal



Em 25 de Outubro de 2006 transbordou. Andava-se de barco nessa zona de Ponte das Mestras.


----------



## Brites (17 Mar 2018 às 17:54)

Que escuridão.... Credo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2018 às 17:57)

*7,6 mm* ontem, *9,4 mm *hoje.

*254,5 mm* e 20º dia de chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

*8,4ºC*
Tarde fria e húmida.

Curioso, algumas casas com as lareiras a bombar, mais precisamente na Atrozela, aldeia dos arredores de Alcabideche.

Entretanto deixo algumas fotos.

Na entrada da aldeia, paisagem verdejante, uma das portas para o PNSC.





Panoramica.

Ribeira da Atrozela


----------



## luicchi (17 Mar 2018 às 18:04)

Praia Pedra do Ouro .... tarde sem chuva ..... no Mar o ceu escuro .... mas tem sido pólvora seca por aqui ....


----------



## meko60 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Temperatura em descida, 8,9ºC,vento fraco de NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!
Esperava bem mais chuva e vento para hoje... 
O acumulado da estação mais próxima vai em *8,8 mm*.
Finalmente o sol está a chegar.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2018 às 19:15)

O acumulado final do dia foi de *16,8mm *e* 193,2mm *este mês a ver se chega aos 200mm até final do mês mas não vai ser fácil pelo que se avizinha. 

Estão apenas *8,8ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## lm1960 (17 Mar 2018 às 19:57)

Boas,

Dei uma volta por Mafra/Ericeira pelas 16:00 e a temperatura do carro andou sempre nos 8, até pensei que estava avariado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 22:15)

Já se vê no radar a chegar mais chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2018 às 23:05)

Já chove por cá, mais alguns mm em perspectiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2018 às 23:28)

Muito interessante ver como este eco enfraqueceu tanto em apenas 5 minutos:





Chove fraco a moderado por aqui.
*9,1 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2018 às 23:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já se vê no radar a chegar mais chuva...


Chove fraco desde as 22h


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2018 às 01:30)

Ontem acabou por acabar o dia com *17,8mm* e hoje depois das 00h mais *0,6mm 

194,8mm *desde o dia 1

*8,7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Mar 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia
Deixou de chover á cerca de 10 minutos.
Acumulado até ao momento de 1.4 mm
Temperatura actual de 9.0°C.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Mar 2018 às 09:17)

Bom dia, ontem ainda acumulou 9.4mm, este mês vou com 206mm, uau está a ser o segundo Março mais chuvosos desde que faço registos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos. Volta a chuva moderada a forte. Durante a noite também choveu...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 11:01)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros que cairam ontem durante a noite e madrugada, a manhã segue agora com sol, e com uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## RStorm (18 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia
O dia de ontem terminou com um acumulado de *6,9 mm*, esperava um pouco mais. 
Hoje o céu encontra-se nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos, o acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*.

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Depois de algumas nuvens que estavam sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros terem deixado cair alguns pingos, que nem chegaram a tocar no chão, pelo menos aqui, pois o céu estava muito carregado, mas aqui estava sol.
O sol lá vai espreitando de vez em quando pelas nuvens ainda bem densas.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2018 às 13:01)

ontem não fiz seguimento porque estive sempre fora, mas durante a tarde foi toda em Lisboa, esteve sempre chuva persistente mesmo quando acalmou passou a chuviscos, quando cheguei fui para Santarém passar a noite e caíram 2 ou 3 aguaceiros durante a noite

aqui fica os dados de ontem:

minima: *9.0ºC *(+3.2ºC)
maxima: *13.9ºC *(-0.9ºC)
acumulado: *7.5mm* (esperava mais)

neste momento 13.3ºC e cai uns pingos


----------



## Manuel Amador (18 Mar 2018 às 13:26)

Bom dia 
Aqui em Samora alguns chuviscos inconsequentes com boas abertas. No entanto a oeste/noroeste observa-se um grupo mais escuro.
A temperatura é que desceu um pouco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Mar 2018 às 13:50)

Boas,

Estamos assim por Peniche. Célula a passar de raspão...

Começou agora a chover.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

A tarde foi marcada por céu nublado, e com alguns aguaceiros pontuais logo depois da hora de almoço.

barragem de Casetelo de Bode, hoje.


----------



## criz0r (18 Mar 2018 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Os modelos, acabaram por falhar tanto no dia de ontem como hoje. Registo apenas 1mm desde meia noite.

O dia foi solarengo e pelo que se perspectiva a médio prazo, assim deve continuar, tirando um ou outro episódio mais instável.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Mar 2018 às 21:58)

Boas
Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e algumas vezes fortes mas de curta duração.
O acumulado até agora é de 4.2mm
Temperatura actual nos 8.7 °C.

Depois da aquisição do pluviometro de referência do "Prof. Hellmann"  acabo de receber antecipadamente a prenda do dia do Pai.
O meteo Galo !!!!
Agora é que as previsões não vão falhar.
Obrigado filhotes


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2018 às 22:31)

WHORTAS disse:


> Depois da aquisição do pluviometro de referência do "Prof. Hellmann" acabo de receber antecipadamente a prenda do dia do Pai.
> O meteo Galo !!!!
> Agora é que as previsões não vão falhar.
> Obrigado filhotes


Ehehe também já tive um desses quando tinha uns 9/10 anos. E realmente funciona! Lembro-me de ficar surpreendido com a eficiência do galo. 
Infelizmente, por algum motivo mergulhei-o em água e o gajo afogou-se. Nunca mais funcionou. 
____
Boa noite!
Dia agradável, sem chuva.
Amanhã a torneira volta a abrir, mas é por pouco tempo.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mar 2018 às 22:54)

Foto tirada hoje, na zona de Coimbra, por Rodolfo Ferreira:


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2018 às 23:40)

Amanhã regressa a chuva, que deverá ser a última nos próximos dias. O mau tempo parece que irá cessar, pelo que dizem os modelos. 

Desculpem-me o off-topic mas este fim-de-semana foi fim-de-semana de visitar o meu arquivo pessoal, e, fiquei muito triste ao fazê-lo. Porquê? Porque hoje em dia já não acontecem eventos com a quantidade e QUALIDADE que aconteciam há uns (e poucos...) anos atrás...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2018 às 00:59)

minima: *7.2ºC *(-1.8ºC)
maxima: *15.3ºC *(+1.4ºC)
acumulado: *1.5mm*
actual: *8.1ºC*


----------



## Candy (19 Mar 2018 às 06:00)

Bom dia

Acabei de acordar com chuva bastante forte a bater na janela. 
Não deve estar nada meigo lá fora! 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2018 às 06:33)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca em Glória do Ribatejo. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 11.4°C.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Mar 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia
Chove bem por aqui.
Acumulado nos 7.0 mm
Temperatura actual nos 13.5°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 09:17)

Bom dia a todos! Chove bem aqui, moderado a forte e persistente! Água por todo o lado... o vento vai aumentando...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia. O dia aqui começoucom agauceiros moderados que começaram por volta das 7 até agora ás 9 horas.
Neste momento o vento vai soprando de forma moderada.
Acumulado de 2.29 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

Chuva bastante forte agora! Está a aumentar a intensidade do vento também!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Mar 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia, aqui já choveu um pouco e acumulou 1.2mm, de momento estão 13.6ºC e o sol espreita timidamente.


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2018 às 10:09)

Bons dias,

A manhã acordou com chuva fraca a moderada e assim vai persistindo. *1,0mm* até agora e vento moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

Mais uma bela rega, com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 10:16)

Continua a chover bem, mas que boa rega!


----------



## srr (19 Mar 2018 às 10:39)

Abrantes - Chove certinho desde as 8h00 ,
Soma 8mm, por esta não esperava.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 10:51)

Os aguaceiros fracos a moderados continuam, sigo com 6.1 mm.


----------



## srr (19 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

E pronto atingidos os 10mm , esta frente superou todas as expectativas e previsões que eram >5mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 11:17)

A chuva certinha mantem-se desde as 7 horas praticamente sem interrupções.
9.4 mm


----------



## srr (19 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Que grande carga de agua cai aqui na Bemposta ( nao tenho meios para medir ).

Tem momentos de forte intensidade, deve corresponder aos ecos amarelos no radar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

*Bom dia pessoal,*
*Chuva fraca , mas que já acumulou1.7mm *d*esde as 5.30H* *Desde o dia 26 Fevereiro sigo com 202m*m *Vento fraco de sul, e temperatura de 13.9ºc , agora venha de lá o frio para depois recebermos  a primavera com sol e temperaturas amenas, ontem dei uma passeio pela Serra e já cheira à mesma 

Edit: 3.1mm *



















*Tentei ir fotografar as cascatas do video que colocaste aqui @Pedro1993 , mas não consegui! a família já estava cansada! vou tentar no  próximo fds*


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Aqui chove fraco, desde as 00h apenas *1,2mm
*
PS:Agora está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 12:09)

E depois de quase 9 mm de precipitação esta manhã, os solos voltaram a libertar água em força, muita água por todo o lado.
Na zona de Santarém, continua a chover, pois vejo a chuva lá ao longe, aqui agora parou.


----------



## RStorm (19 Mar 2018 às 12:13)

Bom dia
O dia acordou com céu encoberto e chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, que entretanto já parou e acumulou *1,8 mm*. 
O acumulado mensal segue nos *110,3 mm. *

Acumulado de ontem: *2,4 mm *
Extremos de ontem: *8,6ºC* / *14,5ºC *
T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

1,8mm. Já se vislumbra o céu azul a Oeste.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

a "mini" frente chegou aqui e chove forte!  não esperava tanto


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 13:38)

Volta a chuva moderada a forte...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com *11,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e *8,2mm* acumulado, fruto da chuva durante a manhã.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

O sol já aparece e acumulou hoje *2,6mm* e o total mensal vai em *197,6mm
*
Esta ameno com* 16,4ºC *e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 14:13)

*Desabamento de prédio junto ao Moinho de Papel*
*Derrocada em Leiria não provoca vítimas.





*

Um prédio devoluto caiu parcialmente para via pública, rua Fábrica de Papel, em Leiria, em frente ao Moinho de Papel. Não há vítimas, mas a via está fechada ao trânsito para trabalhos de limpeza e remoção dos escombros.

“Apercebi-me de algumas pedras a cair. S tive tempo de fugir para a faixa contrária e acelerar”, conta Ricardo Borges, que circulava de carro no local no momento da derrocada.

O automobilista seguia no sentido da rotunda junto ao Jardim de Santo Agostinho em direcção à Ponte dos Caniços, precisamente do lado da estrada onde se localizava o prédio. “Foi um grande susto”, desabafa.


https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/desabamento-de-predio-junto-ao-moinho-de-papel-8358

Aqui pelo distrito de Santarém, também constam algumas ocorrencias de desabamentos de estruturas edificadas.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

*2,8mm* e temperatura de *15,8ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

Brilha o sol pela primeira vez hoje...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 16:36)

Esta tarde segue com sol, e com vento moderado.
Os solos continuam a libertar muita água, as valas correm cheias.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2018 às 18:26)

O céu na estação do Oriente agora:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2018 às 18:58)

Os cirrus inundam os céus para avisarem a chegada do tempo sem chuva.

Equinócio de Primavera aproxima-se, e com ele 3 dias de céu quase limpo.

As árvores devem começar em força o crescimento das folhas, muitas espécies já estão em flor, outras já com muitas folhas.

Fim do evento de NAO negativo... Barriga cheia para todos os meteolouco, diria eu.

*22 dias de chuva consecutivos e 258,7 mm
*
Tendo em conta o que ainda vai chover, é muito provável este evento passar o de 2013, para Lisboa.


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

Céu pouco nublado em Telheiras. Temperatura em descida:11.6°C. Vento moderado de norte. 1017 hPa.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

O vento sopra de forma moderada.
A noite seguem fresca e com céu estrelado.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Boas,

Noite com ambiente desconfortável, estão *8,8ºC *e alguma nortada, que amanhã promete soprar forte por cá e principalmente na linha de costa - *Cabo Raso - Cabo Carvoeiro*.

Partilhando o gráfico.

Estes *139 mm*, aparentam ser mais na prática, provavelmente  isso deve-se ao facto de não ter havido grandes chuvadas em regime torrencial, e ainda bem.
E mais que valores de acumulados, o  facto de ter chovido 21 dias no total de 22 dias foi sem dúvida muito bom.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Mar 2018 às 22:45)

Boa noite, o total acumulado ainda foi de 3mm, agora venha de lá as geadas.


----------



## remember (19 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Boas, máxima de 17.5ºC às 13:30 e mínima a ser atingida agora com 8.9ºC, o vento rodou para Norte e assim se têm mantido em geral fraco.
Sensação térmica na rua algo desconfortável, desculpem o que vou dizer, mas para vir frio, mais valia continuar a chover


----------



## MSantos (19 Mar 2018 às 23:47)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria ainda choveu bem de manhã e durante o resto do dia esteve fresco e ventoso.

Por agora temos temperaturas na casa dos 9ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2018 às 00:04)

minima: *6.0ºC *(-1.2ºC)
maxima: *17.1ºC *(+1.8ºC)
acumulado: *3.7mm*
actual: *6.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2018 às 00:42)

Boa noite,

Já não sabia o que era isto de Nortada forte com 9,9°C. Este fluxo de Sul das últimas semanas habituo-me mal. O  ambiente lá fora está mesmo desagradável.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Mar 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia

Zona de entrada Norte de Lisboa, apartir de Alverca com chuviscos fracos alguma celula que quer ficar em Lisboa.

Temperatura 8",

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2018 às 08:41)

Céu nublado com abertas. Acabou de cair aguaceiro fraco. 10.5°C. Vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mar 2018 às 09:09)

Marquês de Pombal, céu muito nublado com abertas, vento frio e 11º

Bela estação do ano quase chegar. Aguardamos o seu esplendor!


----------



## Aspvl (20 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

E ninguém diz nada deste belo aguaceiro inesperado? 
Edit: o IPMA na descritiva afinal prevê aguaceiros na parte da manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2018 às 09:56)

E eu a pensar que hoje interrompia o ciclo de 23 dias consecutivos de precipitação. Afinal, parece que não. Vai chovendo por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria ainda houve alguma precipitação de madrugada. 

Por agora temos sol, com algumas nuvens, tempo fresco com 11ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

Aqui chuviscou deu 0,2mm... O dia vai ser seco como previsto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pois é, e hoje ainda choveu por aqui dois aguaceiros fracos acumularam *0.3mm* Agora o sol já vai espreitando, e a temperatura atual é de* 11.6ºc* e o vento sopra fraco de norte, mas para quem andava habituado a fluxos de sul , isto está desagradável! E ao fim do vigésimo terceiro consecutivo de precipitação em Portugal Continental , aqui as contas do meu "quintal"  seguem neste momento assim!
Acumulado de 26 de Fevereiro à data de hoje -* 205,8mm*! Março segue com -*198,6mm*! Hoje ás 16H começa uma estação de transição maravilhosa , e se não fosse esta preciosa precipitação nada seria igual


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2018 às 12:10)

Boa tarde,

Os aguaceiros matinais ainda renderam *0,3mm*. A mínima fixou-se nos *9,8ºC,* mas nos próximos dias deve descer bem abaixo deste valor.
Sigo com 13,6ºC e vento moderado por vezes forte de Norte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

remember disse:


> Boas, máxima de 17.5ºC às 13:30 e mínima a ser atingida agora com 8.9ºC, o vento rodou para Norte e assim se têm mantido em geral fraco.
> Sensação térmica na rua algo desconfortável, desculpem o que vou dizer, mas para vir frio, mais valia continuar a chover



*Totalmente* *subscrito , e se me permitires ir um pouco mais longe , o AA que vem uns dias da próxima semana e subsequente sol e temperaturas amenas também são bem vindos Não precisava é de ficar muito tempo, QB será sempre o melhor nesta estação que hoje se inicia*


----------



## RStorm (20 Mar 2018 às 12:51)

Bom dia
Manhã de céu nublado e aguaceiros dispersos, que entretanto deram lugar ao sol e à ventania, que sopra a *18,7 Km/h*.

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 71%


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2018 às 13:17)

A manhã aqui acordou bem fresca, estavam 7ºC ás 7:45, e apesar do sol, o vento moderado, consegue ser um pouco desconfortável.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2018 às 20:13)

Boas,

Pouco há para dizer acerca deste dia. Voltamos ao Sol, níveis de pressão atmosférica altos e Nortada moderada a forte.
A máxima não foi além dos *14,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2018 às 20:29)

Boas,

Como previsto, dia ventoso.
A estação de referência registou rajada máxima de* 64 km/h,* mas como sempre, morando eu a 2 km a norte da referida da estação a conversa é outra, por aquilo que presenciei por Alcabideche devo ter tido rajada máxima a rondar os *75*-*80 km/h*, a diferença habitual.
Hoje na Pedra da Era, a cota 260 mts, perto da Malveira da Serra deve ter tido rajada máxima nos *100 km/h*, parece um exagero mas acreditem que não, a serra de Sintra é aquela máquina aqui na vertente sul.
Podem ser estimativas, mas estou à vontade em partilha-lhos, pois o padrão anda mais ou menos à volta disso.

Falando de Alcabideche, infelizmente não posso confiar nos dados de vento da mesma estação que partilho por cá os acumulados. Antes de ir espreita-la desconfiei logo os valores de vento eram bem abaixo do real...no outro dia fui la e olhei para telhado, e pronto, é esta a instalação. lol
Assim fica complicado o anemometro registar o vento real...
Sugestões? Mando mensagem ao dono, ou vou lá bater à porta?  









Essa estação é esta aqui do wunderground.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASCAIS24#history

*9,1ºC* e nortada moderada, caiu bastante de intensidade.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como previsto, dia ventoso.
> A estação de referência registou rajada máxima de* 64 km/h,* mas como sempre, morando eu a 2 km a norte da referida da estação a conversa é outra, por aquilo que presenciei por Alcabideche devo ter tido rajada máxima a rondar os *75*-*80 km/h*, a diferença habitual.
> ...



Um mastro de aço com uns 4 ou 5m de altura e devidamente espiado.. faço ideia os valores de rajada que não iria registar.

Envia-lhe uma mensagem toda pomposa .


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2018 às 21:52)

Dia seco, ventoso e frio.

Mínima de* 7ºC* no Auriol.

Amanhã aposto em 3/4ºC, nada melhor que entrar na Primavera como um dia de Inverno


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2018 às 23:06)

minima: *5.2ºC *(-0.8ºC)
máxima: *15.1ºC *(-2.0ºC)
actual: *8.1ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (20 Mar 2018 às 23:56)

por aqui vento, nao me parece que venha a ter mínimas de jeito hoje...nao estou a ver isto descer a negativo ou algo do género.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Mar 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia
Fresquinho...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Mar 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia, minima de 3.4ºC, agora estão 10.6ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

Este inicio de Primavera acordou com sol, e com vento fraco.
mínima: 4ºC
actual: 13ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2018 às 10:33)

Boas! 

Dia de céu limpo mas fresco!

Neste momento estou num dos topos da Serra da Lousã sensivelmente a 1000m de altitude, junto ao  observatório de Vila Nova (Miranda do Corvo).

Na segunda foto é visível o Alto de Trevim.









Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2018 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

A mínima desceu até aos *8,5ºC*. A manhã segue solarenga com 12,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Este Sol matinal, realça da melhor forma o verde em redor da cidade. Já tinha saudades disto.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2018 às 11:03)

Boas
Mínima fria de *6,3ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e temperatura de *11,9ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (21 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Por Tomar a mínima foi de -0.7 °C (06:22 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2018 às 12:06)

minima de *3.5ºC*
agora *14.2ºC* e sol


----------



## jamestorm (21 Mar 2018 às 12:39)

Autentico dia de primavera por aqui, 14ªC mto sol...bom pra trabalhos no campo para quem os tem que fazer!!
Mínima de 3 em Alenquer alto concelho. Sem sinais de geada.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2018 às 12:57)

Boa tarde.
E, ao 23º dia, a chuva parou... Não sei se isto é algum recorde de dias consecutivos de precipitação, mas que foi uma belíssima série, isso sem dúvidas.
Total do evento: 261.9mm (33.9mm de Fevereiro + 228mm de Março), embora com alguns mm fantasma dos dias de forte vento que tivemos. Mas não chega a 10mm de precipitação fantasma.
Destaque para os dias 9 de Março com 45.8mm e, especialmente, para o dia 3 de Março com 52.9mm.


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2018 às 18:23)

Boa Tarde
A primavera deu-nos as boas vindas com um dia solarengo e bem agradável, com a máxima a chegar aos *15,6ºC*. Tal como esperado, a mínima foi bem fresquinha com o termómetro a chegar aos *5,8ºC*. O vento soprou fraco, tendo sido temporariamente moderado durante a tarde. 
Em relação à precipitação, o acumulado mensal situa-se nos *110,3 mm*, e contabilizo *123,7 mm *desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro. 

T. Atual: *13,2ºC  *
HR: 51% 
Vento fraco de NW 9,7 Km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2018 às 18:35)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> A primavera deu-nos as boas vindas com um dia solarengo e bem agradável, com a máxima a chegar aos *15,6ºC*. Tal como esperado, a mínima foi bem fresquinha com o termómetro a chegar aos *5,8ºC*. O vento soprou fraco, tendo sido temporariamente moderado durante a tarde.
> Em relação à precipitação, o acumulado mensal situa-se nos *110,3 mm*, e contabilizo *123,7 mm *desde o dia 26 de Fevereiro.
> 
> ...


Valores de precipitação muito baixos, e estás aqui ao pé de mim...


----------



## RStorm (21 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Valores de precipitação muito baixos, e estás aqui ao pé de mim...


Também já reparei nisso, mas no entanto esta zona do Montijo não é tão chuvosa como aí essa zona. Nos dias mais chuvosos que tivemos a tua acumulação rondou os 40/50 mm, enquanto que aqui o máximo foi de 18,9 mm e lembro-me também que passou bastantes ecos amarelos e laranjas por essas bandas e que aqui foi maioritariamente ecos verdes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

Hoje o dia foi bem ameno, aliás a natureza já está a iniciar-se a toda a velocidade, desde as aves todas a cantar, e até vi 2 borboletas a acasalar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

Dia muito fresco, mínima de *3,4ºC*, praticamente o que previ. 

Quentinho pela hora de maior luz solar, mas o vento é maroto. Já apanhei uma carraspana, nem sei se do frio da nortada ou do pólen que já anda pelo ar.


----------



## lm1960 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:45)

Boas,

Hoje, quando peguei no carro, o vidro que estava virado a norte tinha bastante gelo, 4º.
No meu trajecto até ao Bombarral apanhei 0,0º entre o Ramalhal e o Outeiro da Cabeça, o local onde está sempre mais frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:46)

Boas,
Mínima fria de *5,0ºC*.

Deixo aqui alguns registos fotográficos que fiz no treino matinal de hoje.

Quinta do Pisão- Alcabideche - Lagoa cheia na totalidade, espectacular.





Ainda corre água nos trilhos





Barragem do Rio da Mula, no máximo.





Monte do Silêncio- cota 254 mts, vale a pena a visita.





Ribeira da Mula, a jusante da barragem, finalmente a correr!









Belo vale da ribeira da Malveira da Serra, precisamente na Malveira da Serra.
(Aqui a nortada é extrema no verão, ainda para mais um vale orientado N-S...)





Ribeira





Mina de água a libertar excedente.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Mar 2018 às 22:02)

Boa noite
Dia de sol para variar.
A temperatura máxima chegou aos 15.8°C
A mínima ficou nos 0.1°C
Agora marca 5.1°C


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Mar 2018 às 22:07)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde.
> E, ao 23º dia, a chuva parou... Não sei se isto é algum recorde de dias consecutivos ....



Por aqui foram 24 dias.
O recorde da minha estação está em 28 dias ate 20 fevereiro de 2014.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2018 às 22:30)

minima: *3.5ºC *(-1.7ºC)
máxima: *16.1ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *8.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Mar 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia
Céu azul 
Temperatura mínima de 1.9°C
Agora 4.2°C


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia
Mais um dia solarengo e ameno em perspetiva, mas desta vez com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu.
A mínima foi mais baixa, tendo atingido os *4,9ºC*. 

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento fraco de NW 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

A manhã aqui segue com sol e com céu limpo.
T.Actual: 16ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia,

A mínima desta madrugada, tal como previsto foi a mais fria destes dias e chegou aos *7,9ºC*.
Entretanto, a manhã segue solarenga e a temperatura já sobe a bom ritmo com 15,9ºC actuais. O vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

Boas

Mínima de *8,3ºC*

Agora estão *17,1ºC* com vento quase nulo e um céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Mar 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde, minima de 1ºC e alguma geada, agora estão 17.3ºC e céu pouco nublado, para amanhã volta a chuvinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 15:33)

A tarde continua com sol, mas ao contrário de ontem, o vento está de volta e sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Mar 2018 às 18:19)

Extremos térmicos: 

Mínima: *4,9ºC *
Máxima: *15,7ºC *

Dia de céu pouco nublado, que entretanto acabou por se tornar muito nublado com nuvens altas a meio da tarde. O vento soprou fraco, tendo aumentado ligeiramente de intensidade agora ao final do dia. 

T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: Oeste / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde a todos! Depois de um dia cheio de sol, a partir do meio da tarde começou a fechar e agora o céu está completamente fechado por nuvens escuras. Aguardemos a chuva logo à noite...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Boas!
E eu que já me estava a habituar a estes dias mais agradáveis...
Resumindo o dia: Calor ao sol, ao ponto de já só andar de t-shirt, e frio à sombra, onde já tinha que vestir um casaco.


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Mar 2018 às 19:00)

Parado na A6, acidente com um autocarro Espanhol. Prenuncio de chuva para amanhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Parado na A6 acidente com um Autocarro Espanhol. Entretanto o céu prenuncia dias de chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2018 às 19:36)

Este final de tarde, foi algo desconfortável, devido ao vento moderado.
Fiquei maravilhdo depois de no final de mais caminhada, observar um burro de raça mirandesa, em pleno acto de amamentação.


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2018 às 23:32)

Boas, máxima de 19.7ºC às 12:48 e minima de 9.4ºC às 01:06.
Depois de no dia de ontem o vento predominar vindo de norte, hoje voltamos para o vento predominante de sul!
Sigo com 10.8ºC estáveis e 74% de HR.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2018 às 23:34)

minima: *1.0ºC *(-2.5ºC) alguma geada
máxima: *16.5ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *8.1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mar 2018 às 07:04)

Bom dia
11.3 °C e 0.4 mm
Neste momento não chove


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2018 às 08:43)

Boas,

Sigo com *12,8ºC*, morrinha e nevoeiro.
O acumulado segue nos *4,3 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2018 às 08:57)

Chuvisco em Lisboa. 13.6°C. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 1022hPa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2018 às 09:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com *12,8ºC*, morrinha e nevoeiro.
> O acumulado segue nos *4,3 mm*.


Subscrevo, igual por aqui, menos acumulado.

Deve continuar morrinha praticamente o dia todo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto e com períodos de chuvisco aqui em Leiria.


----------



## Rachie (23 Mar 2018 às 10:11)

Morrinha desde manhã em Almada e Alfragide.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia,

Confirma-se também a morrinha por aqui mas com apenas *1,8mm* acumulados. 
A manhã segue com 14,6ºC e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## srr (23 Mar 2018 às 10:37)

Por aqui 0,5 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia, sigo com morrinha já desde o final da madrugada.
Esta morrinha acaba por ser benéfica, pois não deixa os solos secar á superficie.
acumulado: 0,25 mm


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2018 às 11:07)

Alenquer: vai chuviscando por aqui desde manhã... a Hugo parece que afinal vem mais para a noite?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia pessoal,
Dia de morrinha para regar tudo, que ontem já foi um dia quente ao sol  Acumulado de 1.2mm e sigo com 14,2ºc ,vento fraco de SW !


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2018 às 11:13)

chuvisca e chuvisca


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

jamestorm disse:


> Alenquer: vai chuviscando por aqui desde manhã... a Hugo parece que afinal vem mais para a noite?



sim mas mesmo assim não nos vai afectar grande coisa, algum vento e a chuva maior parte fica no Norte


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia
Céu encoberto com alguma (pouca) morrinha, mas no entanto a estação ainda não acumulou nada  

T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 82%
Vento: Oeste / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2018 às 11:47)

Boas

Mínima de *10,8ºC*

De manha choveu fraco, mas apenas acumulou* 0,6mm
*
Pode ser que de noite acumule 3 ou 4mm, vento não espero mais de 50 a 60km/h...

Estão *14,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 15:13)

Aqui a morrinha parou por voltas das 10:30, mas agora o céu está a escurecer, e já observo a chuva ao longe, na zona de Santarém.
O vento também vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2018 às 15:32)

vento a puxar mais agora, nuvens a passar rápido por aqui. Está bem escuro ...se isto fosse tudo chuva..


----------



## RStorm (23 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

Extremos térmicos: 

Mínima: *10,8ºC *
Máxima: *16,7ºC *

O céu mantém-se nublado, mas está mais cinzento e carregado agora do que de manhã. De vez em quando começa a chuviscar, mas não chega a molhar o chão, sendo que o pluviómetro não registou nada até agora. 

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Oeste / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

ICON ligeiramente mais agressivo que o Arpege, Rajadas até 100km/h para a AML.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2018 às 18:08)

Chuva fraca mas densa, na A1 Santa Iria 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 18:47)

Depois de uma tarde sem chuva, os aguaceiros fracos estão agora a começar.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mar 2018 às 18:48)

Tarde com poica morrinha mas á poucos minutos atrás começou a chover bem.

Fiz um escapadela rápida pela nascente do rio Lis. 
Espetáculo


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2018 às 18:56)

Por aqui choveu sobretudo até meio da manhã (chuva fraca a moderada), agora regressou a chuva moderada.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Aqui muitas nuvens, a espera da frente fria que vai ser algo fraca por estas bandas, não espero que passe dos 5mm e o vento se superar os 55/60km/h já ficaria espantado. 

Acumulados ate agora *0,8mm* do chuvisco da manhã

*14,6ºC* a rajada máxima vai em *34km/h*


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

miguel disse:


> Aqui muitas nuvens, a espera da frente fria que vai ser algo fraca por estas bandas, não espero que passe dos 5mm e o vento se superar os 55/60km/h já ficaria espantado.
> 
> Acumulados ate agora *0,8mm* do chuvisco da manhã
> 
> *14,6ºC* a rajada máxima vai em *34km/h*



Tenho reparado que costumas ter acumulados inferiores aqui a Sesimbra. Hoje já tenho aqui *7,4 mm, *foi chovendo fraco a moderado em alguns períodos durante o dia. Será que Setúbal sofre algum efeito Fohen da Serra da Arrábida nas frentes de NW?

EDIT: Quando falo em Sesimbra, não falo da vila em si mas parte de cima, isto é, Zambujal/Santana/Cotovia/Sampaio/Maçã, com cerca de 150 m de altitude.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> *Será que Setúbal sofre algum efeito Fohen da Serra da Arrábida nas frentes de NW?*


Sim Frentes de NW não me beneficiam na maioria das vezes assim como o pós frontal. A estação do IPMA de Setúbal também não foi alem dos 0,7mm até agora


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2018 às 20:06)

já chove


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 20:10)

Vai caíndo uma morrinha, e o vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Que ventania! 

10,2mm acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

WHORTAS disse:


> Tarde com poica morrinha mas á poucos minutos atrás começou a chover bem.
> 
> Fiz um escapadela rápida pela nascente do rio Lis.
> Espetáculo


Na terça-feira estive em Leiria e ainda tentei lá dar um salto, mas não consegui, com muita pena minha... é, de facto, para mim pelo menos, uma das nascentes mais espectaculares de Portugal


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2018 às 20:58)

Frente  a entrar em Peniche neste momento! 
Chuva forte e muito vento com rajadas muito fortes! 
Não estava a seguir... assustei-me!


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mar 2018 às 21:02)

Por volta das 20.30h registada aqui a rajada máxima do ano com 72.4 km/h
Continua a chover. Acumulado nos 11.2mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2018 às 21:03)

SIgo com agauceiros moderados e vento moderado.
Já á registo de ocorrencias de quedas de árvores pelo distrito de Santarém.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (23 Mar 2018 às 21:12)

Ainda diziam que o Hugo não se ia fazer sentir muito em Portugal! ? Almargem do Bispo muito vento e alguma chuva


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Mar 2018 às 21:16)

dia de chuva miudinha. Algo mais forte a meio da tarde em Lisboa e agora em Samora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (23 Mar 2018 às 21:24)

UAU - 1 Minuto de "Hugo" que grande vendaval e chuvada de 1 Minuto apenas.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2018 às 21:27)

Vai chovendo bem agora em Alenquer, boa carga!


----------



## jamestorm (23 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Ja acalmou, deve ter sido a frente a passar por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2018 às 21:43)

Boas,

Ambiente algo tempestivo lá fora.
Vento forte e chuva fraca a moderada, que esvoaça e muito pelo ar.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2018 às 21:47)

vendaval e chuva forte , é aquela fininha amarela


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

Chove fraco a moderado em Telheiras. Vento moderado de Oeste com rajadas fortes. 13,7ºC. 1011 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

até a luz foi abaixo por uns segundos com a ventania do nada


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2018 às 22:00)

Agradavelmente surpreendido com o Hugo. Chuva moderada a forte por aqui que já rendeu *5,7mm*. O vento sopra forte também.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2018 às 22:39)

Por aqui só  vi o Hugo como já esperava, no satélite  Mas pronto, deixou por aqui com esta frente fria 6.3mm de acumulado, e um ambiente tempestuoso lá por fora Sabe bem 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2018 às 22:51)

Boas, máxima de 18.1ºC às 13:06 e mínima de 10.9ºC às 0:03.
Dia marcado mais uma vez pelo vento de S/SW, destaque para a temperatura que caiu quase três graus pela mudança de vento para norte.
Temperatura 11.7ºC com 86% de HR.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Aqui nada de novidades, frente fraca como esperado...acumulados *4,4mm* sendo que já tinha 0,8mm da manhã, a rajada máxima não foi alem dos *47km/h  
*


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

Bem que grande vendaval que vai por aqui!!!


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Aguaceiro moderado tocado a rajadas muito fortes!


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2018 às 23:28)

Continuamo como vento forte bastante forte e com rajadas, por Peniche!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2018 às 23:51)

Boa noite!
Tempo bem enfadonho o dia todo, com a intensidade da chuva a variar entre spray e chuva fraca a moderada. Tudo bem regadinho.  
*6,8 mm* acumulados.
Quero sol e calor!!


----------



## windchill (23 Mar 2018 às 23:54)

Tudo calmo por aqui.... e sente-se o fresquinho do pós frontal


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

minima: *7.6ºC *(*+6.6ºC*)
máxima: *17.2ºC *(+0.7ºC)
acumulado: *6.4mm*
actual: *9.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2018 às 01:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> *Quero sol e calor!!*



Every meteolouco :







_______

Noutras notícias, a altitude da Carregueira beneficia sempre nestes eventos de chuva molha-tolos,* 11,7 mm.

202,9 mm *em Março, 381% da normal climatológica para Lisboa* *


----------



## Teya (24 Mar 2018 às 02:14)

Boa noite, foi uma sexta-feira sempre com chuva fraca, que continuou durante a noite e que continua sem dar tréguas (mais do que eu esperava e ainda bem). Algum vento, por vezes com rajadas bem fortes!
A temperatura neste momento está nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2018 às 09:23)

Depois de alguns agauceiros pontuais que caíram durante a noite, o vento continua a sopar de forma moderada.
Apesar do sol, o céu está bastante escuro.

E até já houve direito a arco-íris, captado aqui por uma quinta de turismo rural, aqui próxima.


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

Bom dia

Estava um dia normal sem chuva, céu limpo intercalado com nuvens, mas entretanto  alguma célula atrasada do Hugo esta a passar por Samora de repente muito vento e chuva, espero que passe o miúdo tem jogo a tarde.

OK voltou ao normal agora mesmo, sempre vai haver bola, acho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mar 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiro moderado pela manhã que acumulou 1.2mm Agora só espero mais chuva lá para a noite/madrugada, a não ser que o pós-frontal me traga mais qualquer coisa Está frescote, ontem com a passagem da frente fria a temperatura deu um tombo e ainda não se recompôs 12.9ºc HR:76%, vento moderado de N!


----------



## rick80 (24 Mar 2018 às 10:06)

Aguaceiros forte agora mesmo acompanhado com imenso vento que se tem sentido desde a madrugada com maior intensidade 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2018 às 10:32)

Noite e manha ate agora sem uma pinga com o esperado... O vento sopra fraco nem foi além dos 34km/h desde as 00h
Mínima de 9,8℃

Chuva que se veja so a espero na madrugada deste domingo...


----------



## dvieira (24 Mar 2018 às 10:55)

Por aqui esta manhã marcada por aguaceiros acompanhados por granizo. A temperatura ronda nesta altura os 6º/ 7º graus.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2018 às 11:25)

Aqui dia de Primavera, muito sol e temperatura de *15,6ºC* com vento fraco...


----------



## Manuel Amador (24 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Dia solarengo intercalado com nuvens até que uma parte do Hugo mais atrasada carregou com vento e chuva durante alguns minutos, mas depois voltou ao normal,sol com nuvens passageiras, continua algum vento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (24 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

Alguém da zona de Torres Vedras/Lourinhã  tem uma leitura da rajada de vento (135.2 km/h) semelhante a esta da minha estação, cerca das 00:40 de hoje?
É que estava a zzzzzzzzzz (a minha mulher disse que estava vento mas...)
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ah5_4t0w1VzTgaloLym0tdLXXYiHvQ


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2018 às 13:39)

rbsmr disse:


> Alguém da zona de Torres Vedras/Lourinhã  tem uma leitura da rajada de vento (135.2 km/h) semelhante a esta da minha estação, cerca das 00:40 de hoje?
> É que estava a zzzzzzzzzz (a minha mulher disse que estava vento mas...)
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ah5_4t0w1VzTgaloLym0tdLXXYiHvQ


Boas,

Não será erro da estação? Estive a ver outras estações e nada se compara a esse valor de 135 km/h. Por exemplo olhando para os dados da tua estação no momento exacto da rajada dessa ordem não houve qualquer pico da velocidade do vento. Por norma há sempre uma relação entre ambos os parâmetros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2018 às 13:44)

O vento moderado continua a marcar presença, o sol vai espreitando sempre que pode.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não será erro da estação? Estive a ver outras estações e nada se compara a esse valor de 135 km/h. Por exemplo olhando para os dados da tua estação no momento exacto da rajada dessa ordem não houve qualquer pico da velocidade do vento. Por norma há sempre uma relação entre ambos os parâmetros.


Estive a ver as estações próximas também e cheguei a essa conclusão. Mas poderia ter escapado alguma coisa...

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

So agora caiu uns pingos aqui e acumulou *0,2mm* mais agora só na madrugada...

De 16,2ºC baixou agora para os 12,6ºC 

O vento é fraco o máximo foi 35km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2018 às 14:24)

Daqui consigo observar uma boa formação nebulosa, que mostra-se no radar sobre a zona do Entroncamento e Constância.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2018 às 14:54)

Boa tarde. Vento forte, 38 Km/h sustentado, rajadas na ordem de 50 Km/h agora na Póvoa (Casal da Serra). De noite e madrugada foi pior. Aguaceiros fracos esporádicos, nuvens em movimento rápido de NW. 13°C 52%.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DulceGaranhão (24 Mar 2018 às 15:03)

Almargem do Bispo /Sintra .Fartinha deste vendaval . De manhã choveu pelo menos 3 vezes com muito vento!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

Mínima de *7ºC*, máxima de* 14ºC*.

Ainda não houve um único dia de Março acima dos 20ºC, e é possível terminarmos o mês assim, anomalia com certeza negativa.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

Continuam os aguaceiros. Agora no IC2 Santa Iria. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Mar 2018 às 16:53)

Boa tarde, ontém acumulou 4.8mm, hoje vai em 0,8mm mas o dia têm sido de muito vento, a rajáda até agora foi de 56km/h, agora mais um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2018 às 17:17)

Algumas células bastante escuras mas com aguaceiros fracos apenas . Em Santa Apolónia. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde

Extremos térmicos: 
Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *15,1ºC *

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado com aguaceiros fracos, que acumularam *0,6 mm*. O vento soprou moderado de NW. 

Acumulado de ontem: *1,2 mm *
T. Atual: *12,4ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2018 às 21:19)

Os aguaceiros fracos estão de volta novamente, o vento deu agora um bocado de descanso, depois de soprar desde de manhã cedo.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Boa noite. 
Por cá os extremos do dia oscilaram entre os 9.6°c pelas 5:35 e os 15.6°c pelas 13:42. A precipitação acumulada é de 0.8 mm e o vento atingiu os 34 Km/h. 
Agora registo 12.3°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mar 2018 às 22:12)

Vai chuviscando aqui a Norte de Alenquer.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

Boas,

Dia ventoso, rajada máxima de 71 km/h.
Por cá deve ter rondado os 80 km/h

Hoje, nas entranhas da serra de Sintra,carregada de água que é uma coisa doida.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Vai ser bom estar no conforto do lar e ouvi.la bater na janela  noite segue  amena com 12.1°c, e vento quase nulo! 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Mar 2018 às 23:38)

Belas fotos, é bom ver a serra assim e a vegetação saudável, fetos...água a correr por todo o lado. Assim sim. Em Setembro estive em Sintra, estava tudo seco os parques quase sem pinga de água. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia ventoso, rajada máxima de 71 km/h.
> Por cá deve ter rondado os 80 km/h
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite!
Hoje já foi um dia mais interessante. Ora fazia sol, ora chovia e quando chovia o vento soprava raivosamente. Assim já gosto mais. 
Neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

minima: *8.6ºC *(+1.0ºC)
máxima: *15.0ºC *(-2.2ºC)
acumulado: *2mm*
actual: *10.4ºC* e chove fraco


hoje estive maior parte do tempo na serra de Sintra, na zona do palácio da pena e depois ao final da tarde/noite já em Lisboa no parque das nações, em Sintra ainda apanhei 4 ou 5 aguaceiros fracos e estava um belo ventinho


----------



## Geopower (25 Mar 2018 às 00:08)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa. Vento fraco. 12.5°C.  1013hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2018 às 00:19)

Ontem acabou o dia com 0,4mm e uma rajada de 40km/h ou seja um dia fraco mas dentro do previsto.. 

Agora chove fraco acumulados 0,2mm desde as 00h.. se der 2 ou 3mm ate de manhã será muito. 

11,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2018 às 02:38)

chove em geral fraco persistente


----------



## criz0r (25 Mar 2018 às 03:58)

Bela noite que se instalou, fui dar uma volta aqui pela cidade sempre debaixo de chuva fraca e vento por vezes forte. O acumulado segue nos 4,5mm. Not bad.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Mar 2018 às 04:19)

Temporal aqui na zona oeste, muito vento e chuva ..algumas rajadas bem fortes aqui a Norte de Alenquer. Não estava à espera disto..


----------



## Crissie (25 Mar 2018 às 04:56)

Boas. Por aqui nada de especial. Umas rajaditas de x enquando só para dar ar da sua graça,com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Mar 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia 
Temperatura actual de 9.2°C
Às 5.20h rajada de 40km/h mas agora rondam os 10 a 15 km/h
Acumulado nos 4.0 mm
Céu azul aqui por cima mas para o interior é este o cenário


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Mar 2018 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Agora no Marquês céu cinzento e escurinho, vento e 13º


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia, depois de uma noite e madrugada de aguaceiros fracos até cerca das 7:30, o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.
4.32 mm de acumulado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2018 às 11:40)

Bom dia, e depois de uma noite/madrugada com chuva fraca a moderada o acumulado ficou nos 5.8mm temperatura atual de 14.2°c e vento moderado de SW! Agora iremos ter dias de sol, pelo menos até quarta feira, e espero nesses dias superar os 20°c ,coisa que ainda não aconteceu em Março e que também já esta a fazer falta️ depois na sexta-feira regressa a chuvinha boa, e Abril promete começar da melhor maneira a fazer jus ao ditado " Abril, águas mil" 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2018 às 15:49)

Grande vendaval por cá.
Rajada máxima de 77 km/h registada no Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
Por aqui deve ter ido aos 90 km/h.
A fazer lembrar os dias de verão com nortada violenta que assolam esta região.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2018 às 16:19)

*3,6 mm* ontem e *9,4 mm* hoje, grande parte de um aguaceiro forte de madrugada.

*215 mm* em Março.

Agora temos uma pausa de 2/3 dias na chuva e vai voltar, parece que ninguém desliga a torneira


----------



## Sanxito (25 Mar 2018 às 16:33)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o acumulado desde a meia noite é de 6.8 mm, mas ainda caiu 1 mm até essa hora, além dos 0.8 mm acumulados anteriormente. Ou seja, 6.8 mm hoje, e 1.8 mm ontem. O vento máximo atingiu os 39 Km/h pelas 11:49. 
As temperaturas oscilaram entre os 11.6°c pelas 00:00, e os 16.5°c pelas 15:56.
Agora sigo com 16.3°c e 56%HR, o vento sopra de NE moderado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (25 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

Boas,

Por aqui choveu moderado toda a madrugada, mais curta menos uma hora, depois de amanhecer temos tido sol com vento.


----------



## Geopower (25 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Por Telheiras dia de céu pouco nublado com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Vento forte de norte com rajadas. Muito desagradável andar na rua. Poléns e flores das árvores a voar em todas direções. 14.7°C. 1018hPa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 19:01)

Hoje é mais um dia bastante desgradável, tal como o de ontem, devido ao vento moderado, de resto o sol vai marcando também presença.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2018 às 19:34)

Máxima:*16,0ºC*
Mínima: *10,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *47km/h*
Precipitação total:* 5,2mm
*
Agora estão *12,8ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## RStorm (25 Mar 2018 às 20:32)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *10,9ºC *
Máxima: *15,1ºC *
Precipitação acumulada: *2,7 mm *

O dia começou chuvoso e com céu encoberto, que entretanto acabou por se abrir a meio da manhã, dando lugar ao sol e ao vento moderado.   

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: Oeste / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2018 às 20:41)

*Árvore cai na zona do Castelo de São Jorge, em Lisboa 
Dois carros ficaram danificados. Não há registo de feridos. *







Uma árvore de grande porte caiu, este domingo, na zona do Castelo de São Jorge, em Lisboa. Pelo menos dois carros ficaram danificados com a queda. Não há registo de quaisquer feridos. O incidente aconteceu durante a tarde deste domingo e, ao início da noite, ainda decorrem trabalhos de remoção da árvore no local, executados pelos operacionais dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa e a elementos da Proteção Civil da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...-de-sao-jorge-em-lisboa-e-destroi-dois-carros

Secalhar o vento moderado que se tem feito sentir deu uma boa ajuda para isto acontecer, eu também tenho aqui um arbusto com 1 metro de altura, e está totalmente queimado, como se tivesse sido um fogo, o vento secou-lhe a seiva toda por completo.


----------



## Manuel Amador (25 Mar 2018 às 21:52)

Boa noite

Fotos obtidas esta manhã na Barrosa Benavente, é curioso como os 4 pontos cardiais apresentavam formações diferentes, entretanto passou a estar um dia soalheiro, mas bastante ventoso com rajadas superiores a 50 km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2018 às 00:54)

minima: *9.0ºC *(+0.4ºC)
máxima: *16.0ºC *(+1.0ºC)
acumulado: *4.4mm*
actual: *8.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2018 às 13:45)

Boas

Mínima de *9,7ºC*

Agora céu limpo. vento fraco e tempo ameno com *18,0ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Depois de uma manhã ainda com ventom moderado, a tarde agora segue amena, e parece que o vento está a dar algumas tréguas.
mínima:10ºC
T.Actual: 19ºC


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2018 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

O dia já segue quentinho. 18,1ºC com tendência de subida mas é preciso mais chuva.
Março segue nos *147,3mm, *não me recordo de valores mensais semelhantes aqui em Almada nos últimos tempos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Mar 2018 às 14:50)

Aqui no Marquês, céu azul, algum vento e 17º.
Avenida da Liberdade com aroma de Primavera. Super agradável


----------



## RStorm (26 Mar 2018 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde

Extremos térmicos: 
Mínima: *9,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *

Dia ameno e solarengo com algumas nuvens altas. O vento soprou fraco a moderado de Noroeste. 

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

minima: *6.4ºC *(-2.6ºC)
máxima: *18.6ºC *(+2.6ºC)
actual: *11.3ºC*


----------



## remember (26 Mar 2018 às 23:21)

Boas, máxima de 19.1ºC às 14:28 e mínima de 10.1 às 06:30.
Parece que amanhã vai ser o primeiro dia de Março acima dos 20ºC.
Sigo com 12.9ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco de SW


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2018 às 23:59)

Boas!

Dia de Sol e céu limpo em Leiria, no entanto algo fresco e ventoso com máximas a rondar os 16/17ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.

A Primavera está aí e nota-se em todas as árvores com o aparecimento das primeiras folhas!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia pessoal,

Já se sente bem lá fora a subida de temperatura para o dia de hoje , actual de *16.3ºc *, mas hoje muito provavelmente vamos quebrar a sinóptica do mês de Março e ter temperaturas acima dos *20ºc *Pressão atmosférica alta *1029.3*hPa! Ontem e hoje já deu bem para sentir que a Primavera está ai , os campos não enganam


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

A manhã acordou com muita humidade, devido ao orvalho, mas agora este final de manhã segue já bem amena.
T.Actual: 17ºC
mínima: 8ºC


----------



## RStorm (27 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo e* 20,1ºC* atuais. O vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2018 às 14:51)

Em Setúbal uns torridos *23,5℃*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Atingida máxima do ano* 22.2ºc*,  mas ainda a subir ! Vamos ver, vento nulo dá nisto! 

" O Março, marçagão, manhã Inverno, à tarde Verão" 

*Edit: Ficou.se pelos 23.1ºc *


----------



## RStorm (27 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

*21,5ºC *e continua a subir, vamos ver até onde ela vai.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

Boa tarde.
23.4°C, máxima do ano até agora e está um belíssimo dia de primavera lá fora.


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,

Máxima do ano batida sendo este o dia mais quente do ano. A temperatura chegou aos 23,3ºC, mas neste momento encontra-se nos 23,1ºC.
Sinceramente, venha lá mais chuva e tempo frio porque ainda é muito cedo para um Sol tão quente.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

24 graus! Está um dia espetacular...


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 17:41)

Boa tarde, 

Este é o meu primeiro post aqui em alcochete e meu primeiro post aqui no seguimento do litoral centro.

Por alcochete tem sido um dia agradável, solarengo e com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 23 graus !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Máxima do ano batida sendo este o dia mais quente do ano. A temperatura chegou aos 23,3ºC, mas neste momento encontra-se nos 23,1ºC.
> Sinceramente, venha lá mais chuva e tempo frio porque ainda é muito cedo para um Sol tão quente.


Mas isto hoje soube muito bem , agora mais chuvinha será bem vinda ,  e vamos te.la já na Páscoa


----------



## RStorm (27 Mar 2018 às 18:11)

Extremos térmicos: 

Mínima: *8,7ºC *
Máxima: *22,1ºC *

Dia bem primaveril com temperatura agradável, céu limpo e alguma nebulosidade baixa no inicio da manhã. O vento soprou fraco de Noroeste, tendo sido temporariamente nulo durante a tarde, o que permitiu o alcance da máxima do ano. 

T. Atual: *20,7ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h 
* 


*


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 18:15)

Este dia primaveril soube me bem, depois de ter passado dias muito húmidos, uns dias de sol e com temperaturas primaveris também são bons, quinta feira regressa a chuva e o frio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2018 às 18:27)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post aqui em alcochete e meu primeiro post aqui no seguimento do litoral centro.
> 
> Por alcochete tem sido um dia agradável, solarengo e com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 23 graus !


Bem vindo bons eventos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (27 Mar 2018 às 18:34)

Boa tarde de Primavera!
Máxima de 23,8ºC....., na Costa de Caparica já cheirava a bronzeador......


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2018 às 19:04)

@Ricardo Carvalho sim foi um dia agradável, mas o calor tem tempo de vir e hoje pelo menos aqui já queimava bem.

@meko60 registei precisamente 23,7ºC na Cova da Piedade. Almada sempre no top das regiões costeiras nestas situações de calor.


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 19:06)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Máxima do ano batida sendo este o dia mais quente do ano. A temperatura chegou aos 23,3ºC, mas neste momento encontra-se nos 23,1ºC.
> Sinceramente, venha lá mais chuva e tempo frio porque ainda é muito cedo para um Sol tão quente.



Chuva sim, frio não podes ficar com o frio para ti 

Máxima do ano atingida por aqui também 24.6°C e mínima de 12°C. 
Sigo com 21.7°C,  45% de HR e vento fraco, ou seja uma maravilhosa tarde de primavera


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 19:09)

remember disse:


> Chuva sim, frio não podes ficar com o frio para ti
> 
> Máxima do ano atingida por aqui também 24.6°C e mínima de 12°C.
> Sigo com 21.7°C,  45% de HR e vento fraco, ou seja uma maravilhosa tarde de primavera



Sim foi uma tarde de primavera, chuva já regressa na quinta feira e vai prolongar se pelo início de abril.


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

remember disse:


> Chuva sim, frio não podes ficar com o frio para ti
> 
> Máxima do ano atingida por aqui também 24.6°C e mínima de 12°C.
> Sigo com 21.7°C,  45% de HR e vento fraco, ou seja uma maravilhosa tarde de primavera



Quando me refiro ao frio, falo naturalmente das temperaturas mais suaves consequentes das superfícies frontais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

Hoje foi um dia bastante agradável, com a máxima de 24ºC, hoje já deu para ver a Primavera no seu auge.
Aproveitei para plantar mais 22 árvores, e já deu para suar bem, agarrado á enchada.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Mar 2018 às 20:34)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho sim foi um dia agradável, mas o calor tem tempo de vir e hoje pelo menos aqui já queimava bem.
> 
> @meko60 registei precisamente 23,7ºC na Cova da Piedade. Almada sempre no top das regiões costeiras nestas situações de calor.


Boa tarde pessoal. 
Por cá a máxima ficou nos 24.4°c pelas 16:41. 
Não esperava um valor tão elevado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2018 às 21:07)

Boas,

Máxima de 18,9ºC.

As primeiras hora da manhã na serra, foram de inverno, deixo os registos.

Temperatura a rondar os 10ºC à cota 410-470 mts.
Isto eram 9:30/10:00, um mundo à parte, assim que saí do micro-clima da serra, estava um belo sol.

Alguma precipitação oculta.






Na entrada do castelo dos Mouros.


----------



## Geopower (27 Mar 2018 às 21:23)

Dia de Primavera por Telheiras com céu pouco nublado.
Extremos do dia:
22.3ºC
11.9ºC


----------



## lm1960 (27 Mar 2018 às 21:26)

Boas,

Hoje ás 07:30, quando cheguei ao Bombarral, estava a cair uma morrinha que obrigava o limpa vidros a trabalhar, a partir das 10;00 começou a ficar céu limpo e o carro marcou 22º. durante a tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mar 2018 às 22:03)

Mínima: *9,3ºC*
Máxima: *22,9ºC* (mais alta do ano)

Finalmente um dia acima dos 20ºC em Março, os *1028,3 hPa* já davam a ideia que ia ser um dia quente.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

Temperatura a descer bem, 14 graus de momento.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2018 às 22:17)

máxima: *23.9ºC *(*+5.3ºC*)
minima: *6.8ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *12.6ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Boa noite, que dia quase de verão a máxima foi de 24,1ºC, por agora estão 14.9ºC.


----------



## remember (27 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Boas, tal como tinha dito anteriormente máxima anual atingida hoje com 24.6ºC às 15:45 e minima de 12ºC às 7:40.
Sigo com 14.3ºC, 67% de HR e ventro fraco de SW.


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mar 2018 às 00:35)

Bom dia de Primavera a moda antiga, excelente para mim que fui habituado e cresci ainda a ter 4 estações por ano e não duas como ocorre agora. 

Quando passava na zona do Crato as 15.00, o termómetro do veiculo chegou aos 26.º, mas foi por pouco tempo.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia !
Coruche 
12°C
Rio sorraia













Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2018 às 10:42)

Ontem a máxima foi de *24,1ºC* e no Alentejo apanhei 25ºC 

Hoje a mínima foi *8,3ºC*

Hoje continua um belo dia de Primavera a máxima deve chegar perto dos 20ºC, agora estão 14,2ºC


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 11:05)

Hoje vai ser mais um bom dia de primavera.

A mínima foi de 9.2°C.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post aqui em alcochete e meu primeiro post aqui no seguimento do litoral centro.
> 
> Por alcochete tem sido um dia agradável, solarengo e com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 23 graus !


Bem vindo  Que faças bons acompanhamentos e bons registos, boa sorte


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 11:44)

Bom dia
Mínima fresquinha,  *7,4ºC  *
Agora sigo com sol, nuvens altas e *14,3ºC*. O vento sopra fraco de Noroeste. 
*

*


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 11:45)

Temperatura já nos 14.4°C, humidade relativa nos 72% e a pressão atmosférica nos 1024,0mb .


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 11:50)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> Mínima fresquinha,  *7,4ºC  *
> Agora sigo com sol, nuvens altas e *14,3ºC*. O vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.
> *
> *



Tive quase mais dois graus de mínima do que tu, uma diferença bem grande, ainda por cima a distância de alcochete a Montijo é pouca e tive quase mais dois graus que tu.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 11:59)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Tive quase mais dois graus de mínima do que tu, uma diferença bem grande, ainda por cima a distância de alcochete a Montijo é pouca e tive quase mais dois graus que tu.


Penso que seja o efeito do vento, por norma Alcochete sofre mais a ação do vento de Norte do que o Montijo, provavelmente o vento soprou com maior intensidade aí durante a noite do que aqui e fez com temperatura não descesse tanto por esses lados.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 12:03)

RStorm disse:


> Penso que seja o efeito do vento, por norma Alcochete sofre mais a ação do vento de Norte do que o Montijo, provavelmente o vento soprou com maior intensidade aí durante a noite do que aqui e fez com temperatura não descesse tanto por esses lados.



Sim,pode ter sido disso, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade durante a noite.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 13:21)

*16,5ºC *atuais. O vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 13:33)

17.1°C atuais. Vamos ver até onde ela sobe, provavelmente vai aos 20°C.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2018 às 15:18)

Boa tarde,

Surpreendentemente, a mínima acabou por descer abaixo dos 10ºC e ficou-se pelos *9,1ºC*. 
O dia segue ameno com 18,4ºC e presença de nebulosidade alta. Venha de lá a Irene, espero ventos fortes com rajadas superiores a 150km/h e dilúvios bíblicos.
Imprensa Portuguesa at their best...


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 15:28)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Surpreendentemente, a mínima acabou por descer abaixo dos 10ºC e ficou-se pelos *9,1ºC*.
> O dia segue ameno com 18,4ºC e presença de nebulosidade alta. Venha de lá a Irene, espero ventos fortes com rajadas superiores a 150km/h e dilúvios bíblicos.
> Imprensa Portuguesa at their best...



Vai ser uma grande tempestade sem dúvida nenhuma, imprensa portuguesa a melhor .

Por aqui sigo com 19.2°C, com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas em Leiria. Por volta da 13h30 tivemos uns borrifos pelo menos na zona onde me encontrava perto de Agodim, mas que não passaram disso mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Mar 2018 às 15:50)

Boas pessoal,

Mais um dia Primaveril, com as normais amplitudes térmicas! Min: *6.5ºc*  Máx: *18.3ºc* já em descida com o aumento da intensidade do vento , e aparecimento de nebulosidade , sinal de mudança de padrão a nível meteorológico para os próximos dias , chuvinha que é bom


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 15:53)

19.7°C atuais. Mais um pouco e vou até aos 20°C.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> 19.7°C atuais. Mais um pouco e vou até aos 20°C.


Grande diferença, aqui sigo com *17,8ºC 
*
------- --------- ------- ---------- ------

Céu começa a ficar a muito nublado por nuvens altas e algumas médias que estão a chegar de W / NW.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 16:13)

RStorm disse:


> Grande diferença, aqui sigo com *17,8ºC
> *
> ------- --------- ------- ---------- ------
> 
> Céu começa a ficar a muito nublado por nuvens altas e algumas médias que estão a chegar de W / NW.



Sim, grande diferença, a temperatura depois ter ido aos 19.8°C, desceu agora devido à nebulosidade por nuvens altas e médias, o vento aumentou de intensidade, e desceu a temperatura que agora tenho 18.3 °C.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Sim, grande diferença, a temperatura depois ter ido aos 19.8°C, desceu agora devido à nebulosidade por nuvens altas e médias, o vento aumentou de intensidade, e desceu a temperatura que agora tenho 18.3 °C.


Por aqui também já começou a descer, estando agora nos *17,4ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

Aumento notório da intensidade do vento, que já vem acompanhado de algumas rajadas moderadas.

Aproxima-se uma faixa de nuvens vinda de Oeste que entretanto já encobriu o céu.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 16:27)

RStorm disse:


> Por aqui também já começou a descer, estando agora nos *17,4ºC*.



Espero pelo início de abril, aí poderemos ter boas chuvas e trovoadas .


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

A aumentar a intensidade do vento, rajadas de vento já moderadas, os sobreiros já abanam .
Já estou com 17.8°C.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Fátima 
14°C
Céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas 







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 17:14)

Temperatura a estabilizar nos 17°C, mas com tendência para descer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Hoje o dia foi muito diferente em relação ao de ontem, pois o sol apenas se viu por breves períodos durante a manhã, porque de resto foi a nebulosidade a "rainha" do dia.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 19:17)

Fátima 
Paz espiritual 
Céu nublado 
12°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Mar 2018 às 19:55)

Andei pelo Pinhal interior, temperaturas amenas céu parcialmente nublado, a antever nova depressão.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2018 às 20:00)

Boas!
O dia de ontem foi espetacular! Estive o dia todo de t-shirt e não fiquei com frio uma única vez. 
Já hoje, notou-se a descida da temperatura. Lá tive que vestir um casaco.


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (28 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

O frio que vem aí é desnecessário, chuvinha é bom, mas frio .


----------



## RStorm (28 Mar 2018 às 20:12)

Extremos térmicos: 

Mínima: *7,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *

Dia bem mais fresco que ontem, com sol que entretanto acabou por dar lugar ao céu encoberto a meio da tarde. O vento soprou fraco de Noroeste, tendo sido temporariamente moderado com rajadas durante a tarde. 
Amanhã regressa a chuvinha, que venha ela 

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: NW /  3,2 Km/h


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 20:25)

Boa noite ,
Em Fátima céu nublado 
Chuvisca neste momento !
11°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Tempestade Jimmy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este é o meu primeiro post aqui em alcochete e meu primeiro post aqui no seguimento do litoral centro.
> 
> Por alcochete tem sido um dia agradável, solarengo e com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 23 graus !


Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Mar 2018 às 23:11)

Boa noite a todos, dia mais fresco hoje, mesmo assim ainda aqueceu, ao fim do dia é que se notava a grande diferença.
Diferença de uns 5º de ontem para hoje, quando cheguei por volta das 19h.

Máxima: 20.9ºC (13:25)
Mínima: 9.1ºC (6:41)

Sigo com 14.5ºC, 77% de HR e vento fraco de norte!


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2018 às 23:19)

cai uns chuviscos fracos aqui, o chão já está todo molhado, não esperava, 12.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (28 Mar 2018 às 23:35)

Fátima 
Já chuviscou 
10°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2018 às 01:14)

máxima: *17.7ºC *(*-6.2ºC*)
minima: *7.0ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *11.5ºC*


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. O vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia
Fátima 
Céu nublado , com o sol a espreitar 
9°C
.......
Em viagem até Lamego !








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jame (29 Mar 2018 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Céu bastante nublado de vez em quando com algumas abertas. 

Vento fraco do quadrante noroeste.

Temperatura atual: 13.2°C

Mínima: 10.2°C ( não desceu muito a mínima devido à presença de muita nebulosidade)

Espero algum chuvisco ou chuva fraca para logo à tarde.


----------



## undersnite (29 Mar 2018 às 12:29)

12.6ºC e com alguma dificuldade em subir, mas o sol espreita.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

14.7ºC algumas nuvens mas com abertas
mais logo espero uma chuvita


----------



## criz0r (29 Mar 2018 às 12:54)

Boas,

Manhã e início de tarde com boas abertas. Estarei a reportar a partir de Belver até Sábado. 
Tudo indica, que a viagem até ao Alto Alentejo ao final da tarde será marcada por chuva fraca/moderada.
Sigo com 15,2ºC e vento fraco já com predominância de Sul.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 13:15)

Céu mantém-se nublado mas com mais abertas do que de manhã. O vento já rodou para Oeste e mantém-se fraco.

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 43%
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 13:29)

Céu nublado mas agora com bastantes abertas, vento fraco de Oeste.

14.8°C atuais.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

*15,9ºC *estáveis. Vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 15:14)

Temperatura a subir lentamente, de momento 15.4°C.

Espero pela chuva mais logo.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2018 às 15:30)

Boas

Mínima de *10,0ºC*

Máxima de *16,9ºC*

Logo espero uns chuviscos que mal deve acumular.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 15:41)

Boas pessoal,

Depois de uma manhã primaveril , em que o sol chegou a brilhar , agora já morrinha por aqui ! Temperatura em descida * 14.1ºc *e vento fraco de Oeste, o tempo está a mudar


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

Ainda há pouco já esteve a morrinhas por aqui, o vento aumentou de intensidade, o sol brilha por alguns momentos.

15.4°C atuais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui já começou a chover... chuva fraca por enquanto.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 16:24)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de *10,0ºC*
> 
> ...



Sempre é melhor que nada, não achas ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 16:52)

Depois de uma manhã com algumas abertas, a tarde agora segue com vento moderado, e parece que a chuva está "presa" por pouco.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

Boa tarde

*Ontem, 3ªfeira 28*, depois de um dia com nebulosidade progressivamente a aumentar ao longo da tarde, ainda houve lugar a um inesperado poente colorido. Por entre os estratocumulus e outras nuvens baixas foi possível ver altocumulus e cirrocumulus iluminados por um pôr-do sol distante. Mar ainda relativamente calmo, vento à volta dos 10 Km/h de WSW, temperatura àquela hora estável nos 14,9ºC, humidade condicionada pelo ar marítimo nos 79%.

Este nebulosidade estava associada a uma frente fria com reduzida actividade nesta latitude. Apenas caíu um chuvisco fraco na zona da serra de Sintra e à volta:
*18h





*
Imagens captadas em São Pedro do Estoril (horas utc):

*18:28* SE, Caparica e Arrábida





*18:43* SSE Cabo Espichel





*19:02* W, Cascais





*19:05*





*19:08*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 17:16)

A chuva continua persistente fraca a moderada... o vento vai aumentando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 17:22)

Aguaceiros fracos a começar a cair.
O vento desconfortável, traz o frio de volta.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 17:36)

Céu quase limpo durante toda a tarde, agora aproxima-se uma faixa de nuvens escuras a NW / N.

T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 52%
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 17:57)

Temperatura a começar a descer, de momento 14.7°C.

Vento já com algumas rajadas.

A chuva já não deve demorar muito para começar a cair.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 18:00)

As beiras já pingam, esta chuva é boa para não deixar os solos secarem já muito, á superfície.


----------



## Teya (29 Mar 2018 às 18:03)

Por aqui começa a chover fraco, acompanhada de vento fraco. 14,5ºC


----------



## criz0r (29 Mar 2018 às 18:20)

Spray neste momento por aqui e não deve passar muito disto.
13,0ºC a descer bem.


----------



## Meteo margem sul (29 Mar 2018 às 18:28)

E cai agora um spray que não deverá passar muito disto, pode ser que lá mais para o final do dia caia alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Meteo margem sul disse:


> E cai agora um spray que não deverá passar muito disto, pode ser que lá mais para o final do dia caia alguma coisa de jeito.


Por aqui o céu está apenas encoberto,  não deve faltar muito para começar a chuviscar.

EDIT 18:38 - Já chove Começou fraco, mas agora é apenas spray.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2018 às 18:45)

a passar ao lado, por aqui está assim


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Volta a chuva moderada e persistente e o vento...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 19:46)

Por aqui aguaceiro moderado, e sol ️

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Aguaceiros moderados, bem gelados por sinal, até dá impressão que é a neve a derreter.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2018 às 20:14)

Aqui o chuvisco rendeu *0,2mm* 

*11,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite!
Como chove em Lisboa...
Confesso que não estava à espera de chuva com esta intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 21:32)

Chove bem aqui! Ouve-se bem a chuva cair lá fora...


----------



## lm1960 (29 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

Boas,

Cerca das 19:00 caiu uma aguaceiro forte no Bombarral, daqueles que até faz fumo.
1 hora depois ao passar em T.Vedras estada tudo seco, passou no Bombarral e foi via Cadaval/Montejunto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2018 às 21:34)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2018 às 21:38)

começa a chover


----------



## RStorm (29 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado  

---- ---- ---- ---- ----- ----

Extremos do dia:

Mínima: *8,7ºC *(Provavelmente ainda vai ser batida) 
Máxima: *17,0ºC *


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2018 às 22:24)

Já choveu mais que o previsto* 1,2mm *


----------



## remember (29 Mar 2018 às 22:52)

Chove Moderado pela Póvoa!

Máxima: 17.9ºC (14:40)
Minima: 9.8ºC (7:06)

Sigo com 12.4ºC e 81% de HR


----------



## jamestorm (29 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

Estou em São Martinho do Porto e ha cerca de 1h e meia choveu uma grande carga...mas foi o vento que me surpreendeu. Tem havido rajadas bem fortes


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mar 2018 às 22:59)

StormRic disse:


> Imagens captadas em São Pedro do Estoril (horas utc):


Que saudades destas fotos! Sempre belíssimas!


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2018 às 23:14)

chuva em geral fraca


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 00:11)

máxima: *16.4ºC *(-1.3ºC)
minima: *8.5ºC *(+1.5ºC)
acumulado: *2.0mm*
actual: *10.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 00:41)

aguaceiro moderado  10.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2018 às 01:08)

Mínima: *8,1ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Acumulados aqui à volta variam entre 0,5 e 1,2 mm


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos. O acumulado segue nos *0,9 mm*. 

T. Atual: *9,6ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2018 às 08:48)

Boas pessoal,

Chuvinha que é bom , nada desde a meia-noite! Uma morrinha  fraca que nem acumulou! Ontem ficou.se pelos 1.3mm Neste momento o senhor ️ vai mostrando todo o seu esplendor! Actual: 10.9°c e vento nulo! Os passarinhos vão cantando lá fora, Primavera a fazer.se sentir por aqui 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 09:30)

Depois de alguma chuva durante a noite e madrugada, o dia de hoje acordou com céu nublado, e o sol lá vai espreitando sempre que pode.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia! Depois de alguma chuva ontem de noite, o dia começou com sol mas a partir das 10h já caíram vários aguaceiros moderados (neste momento cai mais um).


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 11:42)

Boas

Mínima de *9,3ºC*

Céu nublado com abertas e ainda não choveu de dia, de madrugada caíram *0,8mm 

13,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 11:57)

O vento moderado está de regresso, parece que está a puxar a chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 12:18)

O céu está "vestido" de negro, o radar não deixa margem para dúvidas, pois mostra o eco amarelo em aproximação ao Ribatejo.

Edit: Vento moderado a forte acompanhado por aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 12:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O vento moderado está de regresso, parece que está a puxar a chuva.


Aqui também está a aumentar o vento!


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 12:26)

aguaceiro aqui


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Mar 2018 às 12:37)

Bom dia, por aqui apenas 0.8mm, pode ser que a tarde seja boa.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 12:46)

Caiu um aguaceiro que nem o chão deu para molhar, continuo com *0,8mm* e sol já está em força... Também não espero grande coisa do que resta do dia..a espera das 48h de temporal falados pelos meios de comunicação 

*13,0ºC *


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 13:16)

mais um aguaceiro acabou de passar


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 13:53)

Mais um aguaceiro, com direito também a vento forte e granizo.


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

Boas,

Aquela linha chegou. Já chove!


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Mar 2018 às 13:54)

De saída para mais um torneio de futebol do miúdo (e uma vida a parte), um belo arco-iris. Os jogos tem sido intervalados com chuva por vezes forte mas fugaz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 14:34)

Mais uma valente chuvada, com vento forte, o granizo continua, sempre no inicio de cada chuvada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2018 às 15:15)

Mínima de* 7,6ºC* e *2 mm* acumulados. 

Frente oclusa a chegar..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2018 às 15:21)

Vamos lá ver se é  desta que me toca alguma coisa Edit:apenas molhou o chão e aumentou a intensidade do vento! Foi de raspão 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rick80 (30 Mar 2018 às 15:42)

Caiu agora um curto aguaceiro mas se fez ouvir chegar de longe. Se demorasse mais um pouco podia criar problemas... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:04)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fraco.
Esta pequena linha que se estende ate à zona das Caldas da Rainha, deve ter deixado chuva forte na Ericeira e Mafra, conforme é visível no radar.
De resto 2 mm, e algum vento mas nada de especial. 
Lá para Maio/Junho é que vou ter vento a sério, o normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:14)

Aguaceiro forte agora, o mais intenso do dia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte agora, o mais intenso do dia...


Este aguaceiro forte continua e também granizo. Aumenta o vento...


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 16:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte agora, o mais intenso do dia...



Boa tarde, também agora passou um aguaceiro forte, desta linha de instabilidade:





a situação às 13h mostra oclusões e linhas de instabilidade associadas ao núcleo depressionário bastante cavado a NNW da Galiza. Essas linhas estendem-se agora até à latitude de Lisboa:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

violento trovão em Sao Martinho do Porto com chuva intensa...puxada a vento e com granizo à mistura


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:35)

chegou agora aqui 

deu agora rajada 51km/h


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:38)

TEMPESTADE em Alfeizerão! 
Trovoada, pargas de granizo e vendaval!!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2018 às 16:40)

continua a trovoada


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:41)

Mais um aguaceiros forte e vento, o mais intenso até ao momento.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Mar 2018 às 16:42)

celsomartins84 disse:


> TEMPESTADE em Alfeizerão!
> Trovoada, pargas de granizo e vendaval!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


Pois estamos aqui ao lado a levar com ela tambem


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 16:44)

Antes desta linha de instabilidade, o céu apresentava-se com cumulus humilis a mediocris...






...na evolução para congestus produziam por vezes _pileus_ :


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Mar 2018 às 16:54)

Forte aguaceiro de granizo e acompanhado de trovoada até me assustei, os aguaceiros têm sido frequentes por aqui desde o final do dia de ontem.


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

Foram uns bons 10m com bastante chuva puxada a vento bastante forte e ainda houve direito a 3 trovões! Deixo algumas fotos do granizo, e da célula responsável!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:56)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, mas agora com menos vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

jamestorm disse:


> violento trovão em Sao Martinho do Porto com chuva intensa...puxada a vento e com granizo à mistura



Deve ter sido esta bomba:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 16:58)

jamestorm disse:


> violento trovão em Sao Martinho do Porto com chuva intensa...puxada a vento e com granizo à mistura





celsomartins84 disse:


> TEMPESTADE em Alfeizerão!
> Trovoada, pargas de granizo e vendaval!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Célula bastante grande a entrar por aí, e com actividade eléctrica notável, a de mais baixa latitude até agora:










Entretanto a configuração do centro do núcleo depressionário a norte da península é interessante:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 17:03)

Célula avantajada e interessante de seguir, com actividade eléctrica relativamente intensa:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 17:35)

Aparentemente o aglomerado de células dominante na RLC deixou de ter actividade eléctrica desde há 45 minutos, mas expande-se em área:





Novo arco de células aproxima-se de Peniche:





Eco laranja/vermelho pontual após passar a Chamusca:


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 17:37)

Uns pingos e *1,4mm* é o acumulado desde as 00h 

*12,2ºC* e rajada máxima de* 50km/h *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2018 às 17:58)

miguel disse:


> Uns pingos e *1,4mm* é o acumulado desde as 00h
> 
> *12,2ºC* e rajada máxima de* 50km/h *


Por aqui uns míseros 0.3mm, e deve ficar por aqui! Apesar de hoje não esperar grande coisa, estava a espera de um pouco mais! Há dias assim

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2018 às 17:59)

Depois dos períodos de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que tem caído desde manhã, os solos voltaram novamente a descarregar água, dando de volta algum caudal ás valas, que até hoje, apenas tinham garatindo um escoamento mínimo.
5.84 mm de acumulado até ao momento.


----------



## Teya (30 Mar 2018 às 18:16)

Caiu um aguaceiro agora, mas muito rápido, acompanhado de vento com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

Agora na A5, Barcarena, para norte.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 19:02)

já passou mais um aguaceiro interessante, agora faz sol, 10.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

A5, Estoril, para Oeste 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 19:42)

Boca do Inferno agora 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Mar 2018 às 20:24)

Boa Noite
Extremos do dia: 

Mínima: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *15,3ºC *
Acumulado do dia até agora: *3,0 mm*

Dia bem fresquinho com céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros que foram moderados a fortes e acompanhados de rajadas de vento muito fortes. O vento soprou moderado de Oeste durante todo o dia, acabando por enfraquecer agora ao final do dia. 
E tal como já esperava, a minima de ontem acabou por ser batida, passando a ser *10,8ºC*. 

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2018 às 20:27)

Aqui o dia foi marcado por meia dúzia de pingos que rendeu 1,2mm e uma máxima de 15℃... A rajada máxima foi de 50km/h

Dia normal de Primavera...


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

Este aguaceiro na Boca do Inferno durou pouco, o principal seguiu para a Caparica 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2018 às 21:33)

aguaceiro moderado


----------



## remember (30 Mar 2018 às 22:53)

Boas, dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fortes, mas de curtas durações.

Máxima: 17.4ºC (14:05)
Mínima: 7.8ºC (7:30)

Sigo com 11.7ºC, 75% de HR e vento fraco de SW


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2018 às 01:03)

minima: *6.0ºC *(-2.5ºC)
máxima: *15.3ºC *(-1.1ºC)
acumulado: *4.1mm*
actual: *9.4ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mar 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia pessoal,

E chegámos ao último dia do mês que nos salvou de um Verão catastrófico a nível de seca, agora à que poupá.la bem porque ela não dura sempre, e se existe uma certeza, é que a seca vai voltar, e se calhar bem mais cedo do que todos esperamos! Por aqui (Azeitão) já em contas  finais fiquei.me pelos *213.1mm* foi chuva , e mais chuva!  23 dias consecutivos da mesma , dias com mais/menos precipitação: *10-3 / 49,2mm  12-3 / 0,3mm*  , arrisco.me a dizer que fiquei muito perto de Março de 2013, mas não o posso confirmar , pois na altura não fazia registos Hoje e amanhã iremos ter dias agradáveis com sol , e noite frescas! Actual:* 14.3ºC* e vento fraco de NW,!  “Em Março chove"u" cada dia um pedaço.” Boa Páscoa a todos 

PS: Para a semana regressa a instabilidade meteorológica, e a respectiva chuvinha associada à mesma


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2018 às 11:35)

Boas

Mínima de *10,3ºC*

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas e temperatura de *17,2ºC* com vento quase nulo...

O total de precipitação este Mês fica assim em *210,6mm* veio mesmo nos salvar em cima do apito final.


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

acumulado de Março: *213.7mm* mesmo bom finalmente 

por agora algumas nuvens com abertas e *14.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 12:30)

O dia aqui segue com céu parcialmente nublado e com algumas abertas, que dá para perceber que o sol está com vontade de aquecer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 18:53)

Este último dia de março, fez jus ao seu ditado, pois foi uma manhã quase de inverno, e agora a tarde foi bem amena, que até me obrigou a mudar para uma roupa mais fresca.


----------



## RStorm (31 Mar 2018 às 19:51)

Boa Tarde
Extremos do dia:

Mínima: *9,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,5ºC *
Acumulado do dia: *0,3 mm *

Dia ameno e solarengo com algumas nuvens e um aguaceiro durante a madrugada. O vento soprou fraco a moderado de Noroeste. 
Março termina com 25 dias de chuva e *118,1 mm*, uma excelente  dádiva depois de tantos meses secos. 
Boa Páscoa para todos  

T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2018 às 20:20)

Máxima de *17,9ºC*
Mínima de *10,3ºC*

Rajada máxima *31km/h*

Agora estão *12,8ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2018 às 20:54)

A noite segue fresca e com direito ao canto ensurdecedor dos grilos, como os mais antigos costumam dizer, que quando eles cantam assim de tal maneira, quer dizer que vem lá o bom tempo, neste caso deve é ser por pouco tempo.


----------



## remember (31 Mar 2018 às 23:04)

Boas, dia bem ameno, mas algo ventoso!
Máxima: 19ºC (12:28)
Minima: 8.2ºC (7:05)

Sigo com 13.3ºC, 71% de HR.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2018 às 01:55)

minima: *6.6ºC *(+0.6ºC)
máxima: *18.7ºC *(+3.4ºC)
actual: *8.0ºC*


----------

